# knitting tea party 20 march '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 20 March 15

Just ten days left and it will be April  supposedly we should be seeing some flowers  April showers bring May flowers, etc. Time to get my planters back in the dog yard and clean them up and maybe even get some seeds planted. I have one planter of moss rose that comes up every year on its own and is always very colorful  just wish they were easier to deadhead. I would like to get a couple new containers this year  actually I would like a horse trough. They are really big and deep. I could fill the bottom with smashed milk bottles  cover them with a heavy cloth and then add the dirt. I could like to plant some potatoes  white and sweet. I have never grown potatoes before  think it would be fun. If I had the room I would like a couple of raised beds  will have to think more about that.  maybe along the side of my house.

It was foggy and misty this morning (pi day)  now the sun has come out and it is somewhat comfortable outside. I hope the trend continues. Evidently Blanco thinks it is lovely outside since he has been out all morning  I just heard him barking. Last night  actually middle of the night  I heard him barking out by the barn  I couldnt see him which was worrisome  Gary finally had to go out and get him. Our dogs love to bark for some reason  at least the neighbors arent too close.

Bought some new dog food yesterday  Purina active senior 7+ - twice now I have read that hickorys licking problem could be her dog food. So I am slowly going to change over to this to see whether it might help. Hopefully  once I can turn the heat off her skin will not be quite so dry. Thinking of adding a drop of olive oil to her food daily to see if that helps also. Heidi bought me something like pam  to spray on my skillet  and it is spray olive oil  so maybe a spray of olive oil on hickorys dog food.

Heidi and Gary are going to Sams club in Toledo today  spend the night and come home sometime tomorrow  Phyllis is going to keep the children until Alexis gets home from work. Its after two in the afternoon and they are not gone yet  they take forever  will probably be late for their own funeral.

Hope everyone has pie sometime today since it is pi day  a very special pi day  2.14.15. Not sure if I will get any or not.

Julie sent this to me today and I thought all of you would find it interesting so do watch it  its full of important information. http://earthsky.org/earth/video-cockroaches-have-personalities?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campaign=05f0fc7096-EarthSky_News&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c643945d79-05f0fc7096-394023553

I havent done breads for a while so think that is what I will start with this week.

Hope you find this first recipe informative  and that you live close to a whole foods store  maybe amazon carries it.

Perfect Gluten Free Bread Baked in the Crock Pot

If you aren't gluten free, this might not mean as much to you as it does to me. When you go gluten free, you miss bread. You miss it a lot. There are substitutes---you can have brown rice or corn tortilla wraps, you can put your sandwich fixings on rice cakes, and you can use tortilla chips to scoop up your favorite dip.

But none of that is bread.

I've spent too much time and money trying to make gluten free bread that doesn't stink. I have bought little bags of this and that trying to mix my own flour. I have added extra xantham gum hoping that I found the perfect amount to create some extra height and lightness, only to have the bread cave in at the very end of the cooking time---leaving me with a mess of crumbs.

and disappointed kids.

but then! Whole Foods came out with a line of gluten free baking mixes that were not only inexpensive, but good. As in tasty. As in light and airy. As in not only palatable, but delicious.

and guess what I just figured out? The dough rises wonderfully when it is cooked in a hot humid environment, like in a CROCKPOT!!!

The Ingredients.

One box of 365 Gluten Free Sandwich Bread Mix (Whole Foods)

the stuff the box tells you to use---warm water, butter, eggs, enclosed yeast packet

The Directions.

prepare dough according to the instructions on the box for oven-method.

(I always use hot water with GF baking. The boxes say luke-warm, but I use hot.)

spray a loaf pan with cooking spray, dump in batter

put the loaf pan into a 6qt oval crockpot--you don't need to wait for rising time, it will rise in the crock

prop the lid ajar with a chopstick or spoon

--cover and cook on high for 2-5 hours. This loaf was done right around 3 3/4 hours.

remove from pan; let cool before slicing

The Verdict.

Moist, airy, delicious, gluten-free bread. I loved that I could put this on and do a bunch of other things without obsessively checking the oven. I have 3 more boxes in the pantry, and am looking forward to making some more.

I think we need some cinnamon raisin...

www.crockpot365.blogspot.com/2008/03/perfect-gluten-free-bread-baked-in.html

Lemon-Raspberry Muffins

makes 12 servings

Ingredients

12 whole baking cups, paper 
1 cup(s) quinoa flakes 
1 cup(s) flour, whole-wheat 
2 tablespoon sugar substitute 
2 teaspoon baking powder 
1 medium lemon 
grated peel (use 1 teaspoon of zest)
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
3/4 cup(s) buttermilk, reduced-fat 
3 tablespoon oil, canola or safflower
1 large egg(s) 
1 cup(s) raspberries or frozen, thawed and drained

Instructions

Heat the oven to 375°F. Line a 12-cup muffin tin with paper liners.

In a large bowl, stir together the quinoa flakes, flour, sugar substitute, baking powder, lemon zest, baking soda, and salt.

In another large bowl, whisk together the buttermilk, oil, and egg. Make a well in the center of the dry ingredients, add the buttermilk mixture, and fold until just combined. Fold in the raspberries.

Spoon the batter into the muffin cups and bake for 20 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted in the center of a muffin comes out clean.

Tip: Use an ice cream scoop to portion out the muffin batter quickly and evenly

www.southbeachdiet.com/food-fitness/recipe-for-lemon-raspberry-muffins

Brown Soda Bread by David Leite

ABOUT THE AUTHOR: Kevin Dundon | Kevin Dundon's Modern Irish Food | Mitchell Beazley, 2013
Everybody has his or her own unique brown soda bread recipe and this one is mine. This loaf has a firm and crusty exterior and a nice spongy center that makes it lovely and moist. Sometimes I add in pine nuts or sesame, pumpkin, sunflower, fennel, or caraway seeds for a healthy, crunchy finish. Diced dried apricots or sultanas (golden raisins) are also tasty additions. For a sweeter, darker bread, add molasses to the wet mixture.Kevin Dundon

Special Equipment: 9-by-5-by-3-inch loaf pan or 12-cup muffin tin

BROWN SODA BREAD RECIPE

Makes a 9-inch loaf or 12 rolls

INGREDIENTS

2 3/4 cups (350 grams) whole-wheat (wholemeal) flour
1/3 cup (55 grams) all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking soda
Pinch salt
2/3 cup (55 grams) rolled oats, plus more for sprinkling 
2 extra-large eggs
2 teaspoons sunflower oil, plus more for the pan
2 tablespoons molasses (optional)
2 cups (500 milliliters) buttermilk (or plain yogurt or milk mixed with the juice of 1 lemon)
Handful seeds or oats, for sprinkling
Butter, honey, preserves, or some other spreadable thing, for serving (optional)

DIRECTIONS

Preheat the oven to 325ºF (160ºC) if making a loaf and 350°F (180°C) if making rolls. Lightly oil a 9-by-5-by-3-inch loaf pan or 12-cup muffin tin.

Toss the flours, baking soda, salt, and oats in a large bowl and mix well.

In a separate bowl, beat the eggs with the oil. If a sweeter, darker bread is desired, add the 2 tablespoons molasses. Gently stir the wet mixture into the dry mixture. Then gently stir in the buttermilk. The mixture may be sticky.

If making a single loaf, turn the batter into the prepared loaf pan and smooth the top with a wet spoon. Sprinkle some seeds or oats across the top, if desired, and then bake for 1 hour.

After the hour has elapsed, remove the bread from the pan. If a crustier loaf of bread is desired, transfer the loaf to a baking sheet, return it to the oven, and bake for 20 minutes more. If making multiple rolls, spoon the mixture into the prepared muffin tin and bake for 15 to 25 minutes.

Allow the loaf or rolls to cool on a wire rack before serving.

The brown soda bread is best when served with a schmear of butter, honey, preserves, or any combination thereof. It will keep at room temperature for up to 5 days and in the freezer for up to 3 months.

www.leitesculinaria.com/98532/recipes-brown-soda-bread

Spotted Dog by David Leite

Darina Allen | Forgotten Skills of Cooking | Kyle Books, 2009
During my childhood, many people in the country were poor, and their daily staple would have been wholemeal bread. White flour was more expensive than brown, so white soda bread was considered to be more luxuriousa treat for special occasions. At times of the year when work was harder, such as at harvest or threshing, or maybe on a Sunday when visitors were expected, the woman of the house would add a bit of sugar and a fistful of dried fruit and an egg to the white bread to make it a bit more special. Nowadays, this doesnt seem such a big deal, but back then any money that the woman of the house got from selling her eggs was considered to be her pin money, used for little luxuries such as hatpins. Putting an egg into the bread was one egg less that she could sell, so it actually represented much more than it would for us today.

This bread was called Spotted Dog, and when it was still warm, shed wrap it in a tea towel and bring it out to the fields with hot sweetened tea in whiskey bottles wrapped in newspaper or cloth to insulate them. The farm workers would put down their tools and sit with their backs to the haystacks. Shed cut the bread into thick slices and slather on yellow country butter. My memories of sitting down with them are still vivid.Darina Allen

Note: In case youre curious about the name of this variant of soda bread, it takes its name from the raisins that spot its appearance.

Makes 1 loaf

INGREDIENTS

4 cups white flour, preferably unbleached, plus more for the work surface
1 level teaspoon baking soda
1 level teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons sugar
3 ounces sultanas or golden raisins (or more if you like)
1 egg, preferably organic
1 1/2 to 1 3/4 cups buttermilk (see A Note About Buttermilk below)
Butter and jam or Cheddar cheese, for serving

DIRECTIONS

Preheat the oven to 425°F (220°C).

In a large bowl, sift together the flour and baking soda. Add the salt, sugar, and sultanas, and mix the ingredients by lifting the flour and fruit up into your hands and then letting them fall back into the bowl through your fingers. This adds more air, and therefore more lightness, to the finished loaf.

Now make a well in the center of the flour mixture. Break the egg into a measuring cup and gently stir it. Add enough buttermilk to reach the 1 3/4 cup line (the egg should count as part of the liquid measurement) and combine. Pour most of this buttermilk mixture into the flour. Using one hand, with your fingers open and stiff, combine the ingredients, moving your hand in a full circle and drawing in the flour mixture from the sides of the bowl, adding more of the buttermilk mixture if necessary. Mix it as quickly and gently as possible, thus keeping it light and airy. The dough should be softish, but not too wet and sticky. The trick, as with all soda breads, is not to overmix the dough. When the dough all comes together, turn it out onto a well-floured work surface.

Wash and dry your hands. With floured fingers, roll the dough lightly for a few secondsjust enough to tidy it up. Then pat the dough into a round about 2 1/2 inches high. Transfer it to a baking sheet dusted lightly with flour. Use a sharp knife to cut a deep cross in the center, letting the cuts go over the sides of the bread.

Transfer the baking sheet to the oven and immediately reduce the temperature to 400°F (200°C). Bake for 35 to 40 minutes. If youre in doubt about the bread being cooked, tap the bottom. It will sound hollow when its done. (This bread is cooked at a lower temperature than soda bread because the egg would brown too fast at a higher heat.)

Serve the freshly baked bread warm, cut into thick slices, and smeared with butter and jam. Spotted Dog is also really good eaten with Cheddar cheese. (Soda breads are best eaten on the day they are made, but are still good for a day or so more. They also make great toast.)

www.leitesculinaria.com/35110/recipes-spotted-dog-irish-bread

Irish Soda Bread Scones

Yield: 8 large scones

Prep Time: 20 minutes

Ingredients:

3 cups all-purpose flour
1 cup cake flour
¼ cup granulated sugar
1½ teaspoons baking soda
1½ teaspoons cream of tartar
1 teaspoon salt
4 Tablespoons unsalted butter, softened
1¼ cups buttermilk
1 egg, lightly beaten
1 cup raisins
1 Tablespoon caraway seeds (optional)
2 Tablespoons butter, melted (for brushing)

Directions:

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F and position rack in upper-middle position. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper or a silicone baking mat (or lightly grease).

In a large bowl, whisk together the flours, sugar, baking soda, cream of tartar, and salt. Work the softened butter into the dry ingredients using a pastry blender or a fork or your hands until the flour mixture resembles coarse crumbs.

Add the buttermilk, egg, raisins and caraway seeds and stir with a fork just until the dough begins to come together. Turn the dough out onto a floured work surface and knead gently just until the dough is cohesive. It should be bumpy - overworking it will cause the resulting scones to be tough instead of tender and flaky.

Divide the dough evenly into 8 pieces and pat each into a round shape. Using a sharp knife, cut a cross shape into the top of each scone. Bake for 15 to 20 minutes, or until the internal temperature reaches 170 degrees F. The scones should be golden brown and a thin knife or skewer should come out clean. Remove from the oven and immediately brush with the melted butter. Allow to cool to room temperature.

(Recipe adapted from Smitten Kitchen) www.browneyedbaker.com/irish-soda-bread-scones/

Brown Butter Whole Wheat Soda Bread

{slightly adapted from bon appetit}

This bread is insanely easy and completely yeast-free.

Makes 2 circular loaves

Ingredients

1/4 cup (1/2 stick) of unsalted butter
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 1/2 cups whole wheat flour
1/2 cup old-fashioned oats
1 tablespoon brown sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon dried basil
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1 teaspoon dried rosemary
3 cloves garlic, pressed or minced
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon black pepper
1 3/4 cups buttermilk
1 egg white, beaten

Directions

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F, making sure the rack is in the middle of the oven. Heat the butter in a small saucepan over medium heat, whisking continuously until golden, about 3-5 minutes. The minute you see little brown specks form at the bottom of the saucepan, remove from heat.

In a large bowl, combine flours, oats, salt, pepper, seasonings, baking soda and powder, brown sugar and garlic together. Pour in buttermilk and butter and stir with a fork to bring together. Dough will be fairly sticky.

Set dough on a lightly floured surface and knead for a few minutes until dough is silky and no longer sticky. Divide in half, and form into two equally shaped rounds, about 6 inches in diameter. Place on an ungreased baking sheet, 6 inches apart. Brush with beaten egg white and sprinkle with additional seasonings and black pepper if desired. Cut an x into the top of the dough that is about a 1/2 inch deep.

Bake breads for 45 minutes, or until the top is golden brown and the middle is set. Let cool for 30 minutes, then serve with butter.

Note: this is a soda bread, so it may not be as typically fluffy as yeast breads. Its slightly more dense and a bit hearty from the oats and whole wheat flour.

www.howsweeteats.com/2011/09/brown-butter-whole-wheat-soda-bread/

Blue Cheese Pecan Bread by David Leite

Makes one 8-inch loaf

INGREDIENTS

4 cups unbleached all-purpose flour, plus more for the work surface
1/2 cup granulated sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
4 tablespoons unsalted butter, cut in 1/2-inch pieces, chilled
2 ounces blue cheese, crumbled (1/2 cup)
1/4 cup chopped pecans
1 1/2 cups plus 1 tablespoon buttermilk
1 large egg, beaten
Freshly ground black pepper

DIRECTIONS

Preheat the oven to 400°F (200°C).

In a large bowl, sift together the flour, sugar, baking soda, baking powder, and salt. Cut in the butter with a pastry blender or a fork or 2 knives held crisscross fashion until the mixture is the consistency of rolled oats.

Add the cheese and nuts and toss to coat with flour.

Make a well in the center of the flour mixture and add 1 1/2 cups buttermilk and the egg. Stir with a sturdy spoon until you have a shaggy dough.

Turn the dough onto a lightly floured work surface and knead gently to bring it together. Form the dough into a slightly flattened 6-inch round. Place on a parchment-lined baking sheet. Brush with the remaining 1 tablespoon buttermilk and sprinkle with pepper. Using a serrated knife, cut a shallow X in the top of the loaf.

Bake for 10 minutes. Reduce the oven temperature to 375°F (190°C) and bake for 35 minutes, or until the loaf is deep golden brown and sounds hollow when thumped on the bottom. Let cool on a wire rack.

www.leitesculinaria.com/7124/recipes-blue-cheese-pecan-bread

GORGONZOLA FOUGASSE WITH FIGS AND PECANS

Fougasse, the French version of focaccia, is a flat bread that is cut to resemble a tree, leaf, or ladder. Because the cuts maximize surface area, this is yet another type of loaf that is wonderful for crust lovers. The dough usually contains olive oil, and may have additions or fillings such as fresh herbs, cheese, nuts, olives, or anchovies.

Since I was going for crispy as well as cheesy, I flattened the dough to about 1/4-inch thick. If you want it a little softer in the middle, you could make it thicker. Also, depending on the size and shape of your stone, you may need to make the fougasse a little more square or circular rather than elongated.

I have found that its much easier to make clean cuts by exerting straight downward pressure on the dough (guillotine-style), rather than dragging a blade through it. I use a small rigid plastic dough scraper, but the end of a square metal spatula would work as well.

Yield: 1200 g (2 large fougasses)

Desired dough temperature: 74F

Ingredients:

385 g flour
89 g whole rye flour
261 g water
237 g mature 100%-hydration sourdough starter
12.5 g (2 t.) salt
30 g (2 T.) olive oil, plus more for brushing
117 g firm Gorgonzola cheese, crumbled into half-inch chunks
67 g pecan halves, very coarsely chopped
67 g dried figs, quartered (soak in hot water to soften if they are very dry)

Method:

In the bowl of a mixer fitted with a dough hook, combine the flour, rye flour, water, and starter. Mix in low speed until the ingredients just form a shaggy mass. Cover the bowl and let the dough rest for 30 minutes.

Add the salt and olive oil and mix in low speed until just combined. Continue mixing in medium speed to a medium level of gluten development. This will probably take less than five minutes, but will depend on your mixer.

Turn the dough onto a lightly-floured counter. Flatten it out and place the cheese, figs, and pecans on the dough. Fold the dough over so the add-ins are enclosed inside, and continue folding gently until they are evenly mixed into the dough.

Transfer the dough to a lightly oiled container. Cover and ferment for 2.5 hours, with a fold after the first hour.
Turn the dough into a lightly floured counter and divide it into two pieces. To shape each fougasse:
Place the dough onto a piece of parchment paper and pat/stretch it into a roughly trangular shape about 12 inches across at the base and 16 inches tall. Use a dough scraper to make cuts in the dough as shown, and widen the cut spaces with your fingers.

Proof, covered, for 2.5  3 hours (bake the first one at 2.5 hours so the second will have proofed for almost 3 hours).

Meanwhile, preheat the oven, with baking stone, to 495F. You will also need steam during the initial phase of baking, so prepare for this now.

Just before baking, brush the dough lightly with olive oil.

Once the fougasse is in the oven, reduce the temperature to 470F. Bake for 8 minutes with steam, and another 10 minutes or so without steam, until the crust is crisp and brown and the cheese is bubbly.

Cool on a wire rack.

www.wildyeastblog.com/gorgonzola-fougasse-with-figs-and-pecans

Cheddar and Chiles Bread by David Leite

If you arent familiar with green chiles, note that they are just slightly piquant; they are not the same as jalapeños.

This is a delightfully savory bread, particularly if a top-quality white cheddar is used. The loaf is shot through with cheese and bits of green chiles, and the crust is golden brown. It is great with chili, hearty, full-bodied soups, and bean dishes; it also makes an unusual but very appealing sandwich bread. For a different look and milder taste, prepare the equally easy cheddar and pimiento variation provided at the end of the recipe

INGREDIENTS

3 1/2 cups (17.5 ounces) unbleached white bread flour, plus more as needed
1 tablespoon granulated sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons table salt
1 teaspoon instant, fast-rising, or bread machine yeast
2 tablespoons corn oil, canola oil, or other flavorless vegetable oil, plus extra for coating dough top and baking pan
1 2/3 cups ice water, plus more if needed
8 ounces (3 lightly packed cups) coarsely grated very sharp cheddar cheese, preferably white cheddar
1/2 cup very well-drained and patted dry chopped canned green chiles

DIRECTIONS

For the first rise

In a large bowl, thoroughly stir together the flour, sugar, salt, and yeast.

In another bowl or measuring cup, whisk the oil into the water. Thoroughly stir the mixture into the bowl with the flour, scraping down the sides until the ingredients are thoroughly blended. If the mixture is too dry to incorporate all the flour, a bit at a time, stir in just enough more ice water to blend the ingredients; dont over-moisten, as the dough should be stiff. If necessary, stir in enough more flour to stiffen it.

Brush or spray the top with oil. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap. If desired, for best flavor or for convenience, you can refrigerate the dough for 3 to 10 hours. Then let rise at cool room temperature for 15 to 20 hours. If convenient, stir the dough once partway through the rise.

For the second rise

Vigorously stir the dough, gradually sprinkling over and incorporating the cheese and chiles. Fold them in very thoroughly to ensure they are evenly distributed. If necessary, thoroughly stir in enough more flour to yield a very stiff dough.

Using a well-oiled rubber spatula, fold the dough in towards the center, working all the way around the bowl. Invert the dough into a well-greased 9 X 5-inch loaf pan. Evenly brush or spray the dough top with oil. Using well-oiled kitchen shears or a serrated knife, make a 1/2-inch-deep slash lengthwise down the center of the loaf. Cover the pan with nonstick spray-coated plastic wrap.

For a 1 1/2- to 2 1/2-hour regular rise, let stand at warm room temperature; for a 1- to 2-hour accelerated rise, let stand in a turned-off microwave along with 1 cup of boiling-hot water; or for an extended rise, refrigerate for 4 to 24 hours, then set out at room temperature. Continue the rise until the dough nears the plastic. Remove it and continue until the dough reaches 1/2 inch above the pan rim.

Fifteen minutes before baking time, place a rack in the lower third of the oven; preheat to 425°F (220°C).

Reduce the heat to 400°F (200°C). Bake for 30 to 40 minutes, until the top is nicely browned; cover the top with foil as needed. Continue baking for 20 to 30 minutes longer, or until a skewer inserted in the thickest part comes out with just a few particles clinging to the bottom (or until the center registers 204° to 206°F (98° to 99°C) on an instant-read thermometer). Then bake for 5 minutes more to be sure the center is done. Cool in the pan on a wire rack for 10 minutes. Turn out the loaf onto the rack; cool thoroughly.

Cool thoroughly before slicing or storing. Store airtight in plastic or aluminum foil. The bread will keep at room temperature for 2 to 3 days, and may be frozen, airtight, for up to 2 months.

CHEDDAR AND PIMIENTO BREAD: Omit the green chiles and substitute an equal amount of well-drained and patted dry chopped jarred pimientos. Otherwise proceed exactly as directed.

www.leitesculinaria.com/11374/recipes-cheddar-chile-pepper-bread

Gluten Free Sally Lunn Batter Bread by NICOLE HUNN

Gluten Free Sally Lunn Batter Bread. Have you ever heard of Sally Lunn batter bread? Its an English creation, from the town of Bath, apparently dating back hundreds of years. This tender, cake-like yeast bread is rich and buttery, with a nice brown bakery-style crust. It seems to be most traditionally made in a tube pan, but  I just didnt see the point. First of all, then youre using, like 6 cups of flour and *whoa* Second of all, not everyone has a tube pan. And then theres the fact that I planned to serve it warm and sliced, with butter, and then to make my kids school lunches because, well, its bread. It reminds me a lot of brioche, just with many fewer eggs and much less butter. All that means is that you can serve yourself a slice with a ton of butter on top. Perhaps the best part of this bread? How easy it is to make. It has only 1 rise (well, the way I make it), and is a batter dough so theres no kneading, no shaping.

Think of this like the enriched version of my Gluten Free English Muffin Bread from GFOAS Bakes Bread. If you cant have eggs, just make that bread! It has no eggs at all. If youre dairy free, please see the Bread Flour notes in the ingredients list. Everything you need for success is in there. And as always, please please measure everything by weight, not volume, and youll be slicing into that gorgeous loaf of gluten free bread before you know it!

Yield: 1 large loaf bread

Ingredients

3 cups (420 g) Gluten Free Bread Flour*
1 2/3 teaspoons (5 g) instant yeast
1/4 cup (25 g) sugar
1 1/4 teaspoons (8 g) kosher salt
1 1/4 cups (10 fluid ounces) warm milk (about 95°F)
6 tablespoons (84 g) unsalted butter, at room temperature
2 eggs (120 g, weighed out of shell) at room temperature, beaten

*BREAD FLOUR NOTES: 1 cup (140 g) Gluten Free Bread Flour, as discussed more fully on pages 8 to 10 of GFOAS Bakes Bread, contains 100 grams Mock Better Batter all purpose gluten free flour (or Better Batter itself) + 25 grams whey protein isolate (I use NOW Foods brand) + 15 grams Expandex modified tapioca starch (for Expandex resources, click here).

For nondairy protein powder replacements for whey protein isolate, I recommend rice protein isolate or pea protein isolate. You must increase the liquid to 15 fluid ounces. I discuss nondairy alternatives in more detail in on pages 10-11 of GFOAS Bakes Bread.

Directions

Preheat your oven to 350°F. Grease well an 8 1/2 x 4 1/2 inch loaf pan and set it aside.

In the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, place the bread flour, sugar and yeast, and whisk to combine well with a separate, hand held whisk. Add the salt and whisk again to combine well.

Create a well in the center of the dry ingredients and add the milk, butter and eggs, and beat with the paddle attachment until the dough is smooth. It will be very wet. Scrape the dough into the prepared loaf pan and smooth the top with a wet spatula, piling the dough a bit higher toward the center.

Cover the loaf pan with oiled plastic wrap and place in a warm, draft-free location to rise until the highest part of the dough rises about 1/2 inch above the sides of the pan (about 1 to 1 1/2 hours). Remove the plastic wrap from the loaf pan and slash down the center of the loaf at a 45° angle and about 1/4 inch deep with a sharp knife or lame.

Place the loaf pan in the center of the preheated oven and bake until the loaf is golden brown all over, registers 185°F in the center on an instant read thermometer, and sounds hollow when thumped on the bottom (about 45 minutes).
Remove from the oven and immediately cover the pan with the loaf of bread still inside with a tea towel. This will ensure that the thick crust of this enriched bread is tender when cool. Allow the loaf to sit, covered, for 30 minutes before removing the towel and transferring the loaf to a wire rack to finish cooling. Slice and serve.

Adapted from Taste of Home and my recipe for Gluten Free English Muffin Bread.

www.glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-sally-lunn-batter-bread

Gluten Free English Muffin Bread from GFOAS Bakes Bread by NICOLE HUNN

Yield: 1 loaf yeast bread

Ingredients

3 cups (420 g) Gluten-Free Bread Flour, plus more for sprinkling*
1 2/3 teaspoons (5 g) instant yeast
1 tablespoon (12 g) sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons (9 g) kosher salt
1 2/3 cups hot milk (110°F)
Coarsely ground gluten free cornmeal, for sprinkling

*GLUTEN FREE BREAD FLOUR

Makes 1 cup (140 g) flour
100 grams (about 11 1/2 tablespoons) all-purpose gluten-free flour (71%)**
25 grams (about 5 tablespoons) unflavored whey protein isolate (18%)
15 grams (about 5 teaspoons) Expandex modified tapioca starch (11%)

**For the all-purpose gluten-free flour in Gluten-Free Bread Flour, you can use either the High-Quality All-Purpose Gluten-Free Flour (below) or the Make-It-Simpler All-Purpose Gluten-Free Flour (below that). For this recipe, the High-Quality All-Purpose Gluten-Free Flour is best. It is a copycat recipe for Better Batter gluten free flour, so the commercially available Better Batter all-purpose gluten-free flour blend will also work well.

1 CUP (140 g) HIGH-QUALITY ALL-PURPOSE GLUTEN-FREE FLOUR

42 grams (about 1/4 cup) superfine brown rice flour (30%)
42 grams (about 1/4 cup) superfine white rice flour (30%)
21 grams (about 2 1/3 tablespoons) tapioca starch (15%)
21 grams (about 2 1/3 tablespoons) potato starch (15%)
7 grams (about 1 3/4 teaspoons) potato flour (5%)
4 grams (about 2 teaspoons) xanthan gum (3%)
3 grams (about 1 1/2 teaspoons) pure powdered pectin (2%)

1 CUP (140 g) MAKE-IT-SIMPLER ALL-PURPOSE GLUTEN-FREE FLOUR

90 grams (about 9 tablespoons) superfine white rice flour (64%)
31 grams (about 3 1/2 tablespoons) potato starch (22%)
15 grams (about 5 teaspoons) tapioca starch (11%)
4 grams (about 2 teaspoons) xanthan gum (3%)

Directions

In the bowl of your stand mixer, place the flour, yeast, and sugar, and use a handheld whisk to combine well. Add the salt, and whisk to combine. Add the milk and mix with the paddle attachment until the dough is smooth. It will be very wet. Cover the bowl with oiled plastic wrap, and set in a warm, draft-free location to rise until nearly doubled in size (about 40 minutes).

Preheat your oven to 350°F.

Grease well an 8 1/2 by 4 1/2-inch loaf pan and sprinkle the bottom and sides with cornmeal. Once the dough has doubled, stir it down to deflate it a bit. Scrape the dough into the prepared loaf pan, smooth the top with a wet spatula, and sprinkle the top with flour to create a cloak. Cover with oiled plastic wrap and place in a warm, draft-free location to rise until the dough is about 1/2 inch above the sides of the pan (about 1 hour).

Remove the plastic wrap from the loaf pan and slash down the center of the loaf at a 45 degree angle and about 1/4 inch deep with a sharp knife or lame. Sprinkle the top of the loaf lightly with cornmeal, and place it in the center of the preheated oven.

Bake until the loaf is lightly golden brown, registers 185°F in the center on an instant-read thermometer, and sounds hollow when thumped on the bottom (about 35 minutes).

Remove from the oven and allow to cool in the loaf pan for about 10 minutes before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely. This bread in particular must be completely cool before slicing as it is very tender.

From the book Gluten-Free on a Shoestring Bakes Bread: Biscuits, Bagels, Buns, and More by Nicole Hunn. Excerpted by arrangement with Da Capo Lifelong, a member of the Perseus Books Group. Copyright © 2013 www.glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-english-muffin-bread-gfoas-bakes-bread/

Sweet honey cornbread

Ingredients:

2 cups flour
2 cups cornmeal
1/4 cup sugar
2 tablespoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
4 eggs
2 cups milk
4 tablespoons butter, melted
1/4 cup vegetable oil
1/2 cup honey

Directions:

Preheat the oven to 425.

Prepare desire baking dishes by spraying with cooking spray. (I used a mini loaf tin, but it would also work well in a round cake pan or a 9 x 9 baking dish.)

In a large bowl, whisk together the flour, cornmeal, sugar, baking powder, and salt.

In a small bowl or measuring cup, whisk together the eggs, milk, butter, oil, and honey.

Pour the wet ingredients into the dry ingredients and mix until just combined.

Pour into prepared baking dish.

Bake 12-15 minutes for mini loaves (or 25-30 minutes for a larger baking dish) or until golden brown on top.

recipe via Erren's Kitchen www.thebakerupstairs.com/2015/03/sweet-honey-cornbread

Cornmeal Dinner Rolls/Buns by NICOLE HUNN

Serves: 24

Ingredients

1/2 cup (8 tablespoons) unsalted butter (nondairy sub okay), at room temperature
5 to 6 cups all-purpose gluten-free flour, divided
3 teaspoons xanthan gum (omit if using Better Batter)
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar
4 teaspoons active dry yeast
2 extra-large eggs, lightly beaten
2 1/2 cups warm milk (about 100 degrees F) (nondairy milk okay)
1 1/2 cups cornmeal

Instructions

Line rimmed baking sheets with parchment paper and set them aside.

In the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, blend the butter until light and fluffy.

Add 4 cups of the flour, and the xanthan gum, sugar, kosher salt, cream of tartar, and yeast to the butter. Mix at low speed to allow the dry ingredients to begin to come together with the butter.

Add the eggs and beat to combine. With the mixer still on low, add the milk in a slow, steady stream. Once the dough has started to come together, add the cornmeal and beat to combine. Now, turn the mixer up to at least half speed, and beat the living daylights out of it for about 5 or 6 minutes. Cover the mixture with a kitchen towel if necessary to avoid the escape of any bits of dough.

Add enough of the remaining flour & mix enough to make the dough smooth, but still tacky to the touch. You should need at least another cup of flour, for a total of at leat 5 cups. Whatever you do, dont leave any of the added flour unincorporated into the dough at this point. If you do it will make it very difficult to shape the dough.

Turn the dough out onto a very lightly floured surface and divide it into about 24 pieces of relatively equal size. Shape the dough however you like: rounds, rosettes, etc. If you are going for sandwich rolls, you will want to divide the dough into fewer pieces. Add a sprinkle of flour to very sticky parts of the dough as you shape it, but sparingly.

Arrange the rolls about 3/4-inch apart on the prepared baking sheets. Preheat your oven to 375 degrees F. Allow the dough to rise in a warm and moist, draft-free area for about 30 to 45 minutes, or until theyve grown to about 150% of what they were. Ideally, the rolls will be side by side, nearly touching, once they have risen.

Once the dough has finished rising, with very wet fingers, smooth out the holes on the surface (created by the yeast) for a uniform appearance. Then place the rolls in the center of the preheated oven, and bake for 15 to 20 minutes, or until lightly brown.

Serve immediately or wrap in wax paper and store at room temperature for a few days (and then quickly microwave before eating to freshen them), or freeze in plastic bags for up to 3 months and defrost in the refrigerator.

www.glutenfreeonashoestring.com/clever-cornmeal-buns/

Gluten Free Bread: Sandwich Thins (Whole Wheat Variety) by NICOLE HUNN

Yield: 12 rolls

Ingredients

2 3/4 cups (385 g) Gluten Free Bread Flour*
1/2 cup plus 1 tablespoon (80 g) sweet white sorghum flour
3 tablespoons (27 g) teff flour (you can grind whole grain teff into a flour if you dont have teff flour)
1/2 cup (60 g) certified gluten free oat bran (can substitute with an equal amount, by weight, oat flour)
2 2/3 teaspoons (8 g) instant yeast
1/4 cup (50 g) sugar
1 teaspoon (6 g) kosher salt
2 tablespoons (28 g) unsalted butter, at room temperature
1 egg (60 g, out of shell) at room temperature, beaten
1 1/4 cups plus 1 tablespoon (10 1/2 ounces, measure by weight!) warm water (about 110°F)

*BREAD FLOUR NOTES

1 cup (140 g) Gluten Free Bread Flour, as discussed more fully on pages 8 to 10 of GFOAS Bakes Bread, contains 100 grams Mock Better Batter all purpose gluten free flour (or Better Batter itself) + 25 grams whey protein isolate (I use NOW Foods brand) + 15 grams Expandex modified tapioca starch.

Directions

In the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the dough hook (or a large bowl with a hand mixer fitted with dough hook attachments), place the bread flour, sorghum flour, teff flour, oat bran, yeast and sugar, and whisk to combine well with a handheld whisk. Add the salt, and whisk again to combine. Add the butter, egg and water, and mix on low speed with the dough hook until combined. Raise the mixer speed to medium and knead for about 5 minutes. The dough will be very sticky and wet, but should be smooth and stretchy. Spray a silicone spatula lightly with cooking oil spray, and scrape down the sides of the bowl.

Line a rimmed baking sheet with unbleached parchment paper, and set it aside.

With very wet hands, divide the dough into 12 pieces of equal size, each about 3 ounces.

Wetting your hands as necessary during shaping, roll each piece of dough into a ball between your palms, and place, about 3 inches apart, on the prepared baking sheet. With wet fingers, press and spread each ball into a round about 5-inches in diameter. Cover the baking sheet with oiled plastic wrap and set it aside in a warm, draft-free location to rise until puffed and nearly doubled in size (about 45 minutes), taking care to make sure that the oiled plastic wrap isnt resting on the dough as it rises.

About 20 minutes before the dough has completed its final rise, preheat your oven to 350°F. Once the dough has finished rising, with a wet toothpick, dock the top of each roll by making small holes all over, turning the toothpick in a circular motion to enlarge each circle a bit (this step is optional  I didnt notice a difference in the rise between the rolls that I docked and the ones that I didnt). Remove the plastic wrap and place the baking sheet on the lower rack of the preheated oven. Bake for 10 to 12 minutes, or until puffed and set in the center. Allow to cool briefly in the pan before slicing horizontally and serving.

Nutrition Information per Sandwich Thin (each of my Gluten Free Sandwich Thins is about 80 grams, nearly double the size of Arnolds Sandwich Thins):

Calories 182.8 | Total Fat 3.0 g (1.5 g saturated fat) |Cholesterol 23.1 mg | Sodium 118.0 mg | Potassium 81.3 mg | Total Carbohydrate 30.3 g (Dietary Fiber 1.7 g) | Protein 7.8 g

Weight Watchers Points Plus Points: 5

www.glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-sandwich-thin-rolls/

Gluten Free Zucchini Yeast Bread by NICOLE HUNN

Its the dog days of summer. You have zucchini, I have answers. Baking with zucchini can be tricky, because it is just so wet. And whats more, shredded zucchini actually gets more wet as it sits, since it releases its moisture. Put a pin in that, and lets talk about how the very worst thing you can do to any yeast bread, gluten free or not, is make it too dry. Period. End of sentence. If its too dry, it wont rise. Thats why, in my new bread recipes, we use the scrape and fold kneading method to shape the yeast breads from Gluten-Free on a Shoestring Bakes Bread (and the new gluten free bread recipes that have followed from it) without incorporating too much flour into the dough and mistakenly drying it out. See where Im going with all of this?

I cant stress enough that you should consider measuring your water by weight, instead of by volume

Yield: 1 loaf gluten free bread

Ingredients

3 1/2 cups (490 g) Gluten Free Bread Flour*, plus more for sprinkling
2 teaspoons (6 g) instant yeast
2 tablespoons (24 g) sugar
2 teaspoons (12 g) kosher salt
7 ounces shredded fresh zucchini (from about 1 medium zucchini)
6 ounces/6 fluid ounces warm water (about 95°F)
4 tablespoons (56 g) unsalted butter, at room temperature.

Directions

In the bowl of your stand mixer, place the flour, yeast and sugar, and use a handheld whisk to combine well. Add the salt and whisk to combine well. Add the shredded zucchini, and mix to coat the zucchini in the dry ingredients. Add the water and butter, and mix on low speed with the dough hook until combined.

Raise the mixer speed to medium and knead for about 5 minutes. The dough should be relatively smooth, but the zucchini will make it stickier. Spray a silicone spatula lightly with cooking oil spray, and scrape down the sides of the bowl.

Transfer the dough to a lightly oiled bowl or proofing bucket large enough for the dough to rise to double its size, spray the top of the dough with cooking oil spray, and cover with an oiled piece of plastic wrap (or the oiled top to your proofing bucket). Place the dough in the refrigerator for at least 12 hours and up to 3 days.**

**Note: If you prefer, you may make and use this dough on the same day. It will not be as easy to handle, and will not rise as smoothly, however. To use the dough the same day it is made, after making the dough, set the covered dough to rise in a warm, draft-free environment to allow it to rise to double its size (about 1 hour). Once it has doubled, place it in the refrigerator for at least 15 minutes or until it is chilled. This will make it much easier to handle. Then, continue with the rest of the recipe instructions.

Preparing the dough for shaping.

On baking day, grease a standard loaf pan (approximately 9-inches x 5-inchesmine are 8 1/2-inches x 4 1/2-inches) and set it aside.

Turn out the chilled dough onto a lightly floured surface and, using the scrape and fold kneading method and using a very light touch, sprinkle the dough with more flour and knead it lightly, sprinkling with flour when necessary to prevent it from sticking, scrape the dough off the floured surface with a floured bench scraper, then fold it over on itself. Repeat scraping and folding until the dough has become smoother. Do not overwork the dough or you will incorporate too much flour and it will not rise properly. This dough is a bit difficult to handle, as the zucchini continue to release its moisture during the first rise.

Shaping the dough.

Turn the dough out onto a well-floured surface, and pat the dough into a rectangle about 7 inches long x 5-inches wide. Fold both 7-inch sides of the dough about 2 inches in toward the center, and then roll up the dough from one 5-inch side toward the other until the dough is completed coiled. Roll the dough gently back and forth on the lightly floured surface, to seal the edges. Tuck the short ends slightly under the loaf, if necessary to fit the loaf in the loaf pan. Lift the shaped loaf carefully into the loaf pan, seam side down. Cover the loaf pan with an oiled piece of plastic wrap, and place in a warm, draft-free location until the dough has risen to nearly 1-inch above the lip of the pan (about 1 1/2 hours, but rising time can vary greatly depending upon your kitchen environment).

About 20 minutes before your dough has finished its final rise, preheat your oven to 350°F. Once the dough has finished rising, remove the plastic wrap and place the pan in the center of the preheated oven.

Bake for about 45 minutes, or until the bread reaches an internal temperature of 185°F on an instant-read thermometer.

Allow to cool for about 10 minutes in the pan before turning it out onto a wire rack to finish cooling until no longer hot to the touch. Serve immediately.

Adapted from the recipe for Ricotta Bread on page 70 of Gluten-Free on a Shoestring Bakes Bread.

www.glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-zucchini-yeast-bread/

Cheddar Cornmeal Biscuits With Chives Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 131, Saturated Fat: 3g, Sodium: 318mg, Dietary Fiber: 1g, Total Fat: 5g, Carbs: 17g, Cholesterol: 15mg, Protein: 4g 
Carb Choices: 1

Ingredients

1 1/2 cup(s) flour, all-purpose 
1/2 cup(s) cornmeal, yellow or white, stone-ground 
1 tablespoon baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black ground 
1/2 cup(s) cheese, cheddar, shredded, extra-sharp 
2 tablespoon butter, cold, cut into 1/2-inch cubes 
3/4 cup(s) sour cream, reduced-fat 
1/4 cup(s) chives, fresh, finely chopped 
1 tablespoon honey, (optional) 
5 tablespoon milk, lowfat (1%), (3-5 tbsp as needed)

Preparation

Preheat oven to 400°F.

Combine flour, cornmeal, baking powder, baking soda, salt and pepper in a food processor. Pulse a few times to mix. Add cheese and butter and pulse again until the mixture looks pebbly with small oat-size lumps. Transfer the mixture to a large bowl.

Add sour cream, chives and honey (if using) and stir with a rubber spatula until almost combined. Add 3 tablespoons milk, stirring, just until the dough comes together; add more milk as needed until the dough holds together in a shaggy mass. Dont overmix.

On a lightly floured surface, lightly pat the dough into a rectangle about 9 by 5 inches and just over 1/2 inch thick. Using a large chefs knife, divide the dough evenly into 12 biscuits. Place on an ungreased baking sheet.

Bake the biscuits until lightly browned on top, 14 to 16 minutes. Serve warm or at room temperature.

www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/cheddar-cornmeal-biscuits-with-chives

Beer Bread

I will certainly make the bread again and try it with a bit more honey in the dough just to see what the adjustment does to the flavor. I like it a lot because it has the taste of a yeast bread, but in much less time!

Ingredients:

3 cups flour
375	
2 teaspoons salt
12	
12 ounces beer, warm is better
340.19	
3¾ teaspoons baking powder
17.25	
1 to 4 Tablespoons honey (amount depends on your desire for sweetness) 
Oil to line bread pan

Procedure

Preheat oven to 350°F.

Grease a 9x5x3 inch loaf pan

Mix flour, salt, and baking powder and stir together well.

Combine dry ingredients with beer and honey.

Stir together until well mixed.

Add more flour if necessary to make a good consistency.

Spread batter in prepared pan.

Bake 40-45 minutes or until browned and a toothpick comes out of the center clean.

Serve warm.

Tips, Notes and Variations

Beer with live yeast (bottle-conditioned) and carbonation will make the best rise.

This bread can have a very hard crust, making it somewhat difficult to slice. One thing that works well is to begin by dividing the loaf lengthwise, then turning each half loaf onto the newly formed flat side and cutting neat smaller (half-sized) slices.

Darker beers, such as porter and stout, will produce darker breads. Subsequently, lighter beers, such as Pilsner and lager, will produce lighter breads.

If self-raising flour is used instead of all-purpose flour, the salt and baking powder may be omitted.

www.en.m.wikibooks.org/wiki/Cookbook:Beer_Bread

Lemon-Thyme Bread

Lemon and thyme go together like milk and cookies. Fresh thyme is best, but if you must use dried, reduce the amount to 1 tablespoon and crush it between your fingers before adding it to the batter.Cathy Tang, Redmond, Washington

MAKES: 12 servings

Ingredients

1/2 cup butter, softened
3/4 cup sugar
1 egg
1/2 cup buttermilk
1/2 cup sour cream
1-3/4 cups all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons minced fresh thyme
1 tablespoon grated lemon peel
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
Confectioners' sugar

Directions

In a large bowl, cream butter and sugar until light and fluffy. Beat in egg.

Combine buttermilk and sour cream.

Combine the flour, thyme, lemon peel, baking soda and salt; add to the creamed mixture alternately with buttermilk mixture, beating well after each addition.

Transfer to a greased 8-in. x 4-in. loaf pan.

Bake at 350° for 40-50 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near the center comes out clean. Cool for 10 minutes before removing from pan to a wire rack.

Cool completely; sprinkle with confectioners' sugar. Yield: 1 loaf (12 slices).

LEMON-THYME MINI LOAVES: Use three greased 5-3/4-in. x 3-in. x 2-in. loaf pans. Bake at 350° for 25-30 minutes or until a toothpick comes out clean.

LEMON-THYME MUFFINS: Make batter as directed; fill greased or paper-lined muffin cups two-thirds full. Bake at 400° for 16-20 minutes or until a toothpick comes out clean. Yield:1 dozen muffins.

LEMON-THYME MINIATURE MUFFINS: Make batter as directed; fill greased or paper-lined muffin cups two-thirds full. Bake at 400° for 10-12 minutes or until a toothpick comes out clean. Yield: 4 dozen miniature muffins.

LEMON-THYME ICING: In a small bowl, combine 1/2 cup confectioners' sugar, 1/2 teaspoon minced fresh thyme and 3 to 4 teaspoons lemon juice, as needed, to achieve a drizzling consistency. Yield: 2 tablespoons.

LEMONY CREAM CHEESE: In a small bowl, beat 8 ounces softened cream cheese until fluffy. Add 1/3 cup confectioners sugar, 4 teaspoons lemon juice and 1 teaspoon grated lemon peel; beat until smooth. Yield: 1 cup.

Originally published as Lemon-Thyme Bread in Taste of Home November 2011, p63

Nutritional Facts: 1 slice equals 212 calories, 10 g fat (6 g saturated fat), 45 mg cholesterol, 176 mg sodium, 27 g carbohydrate, 1 g fiber, 3 g protein.

Sweet White Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a sweet white wine such as Moscato or a sweet Riesling.

www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/lemon-thyme-bread

Grain Free Strawberry Breakfast Muffins GF Author: Alison Murray @ Om Nom Ally.com

Serves: 6

Ingredients

¾ cup coconut flour
½ tsp salt
½ tsp baking powder
1 tsp ground cinnamon
1 tsp vanilla extract
3 eggs, lightly beaten
2 flax eggs
2 large, ripe, mashed bananas
½ cup natural yoghurt
100g sliced strawberries
½ cup chopped walnuts

Instructions

Preheat oven to 180C. Grease and line a 6-hole texan muffin pan with muffin cases or baking paper.

Sift coconut flour in a large bowl and add salt, baking powder and cinnamon. Stir well to combine.

In another bowl combine eggs, flax eggs, bananas and yoghurt, mixing well

Make a well in the flour and pour in wet ingredients in 3 lots, stirring well with each addition.

Add strawberries and walnuts and fold through gently.

Distribute batter evenly between muffin holes, bake for 30min or until golden and skewer inserted into muffin comes out clean.

Cool in tray for 10minute and turn out onto wire rack to cool completely.

www.faveglutenfreerecipes.com/Gluten-Free-Muffins/Strawberry-Breakfast-Muffins

the above recipe for grain free muffins came from this site  there are 14 more recipes you should definitely check out.

15 Gluten Free Muffins: Recipes for Your Breakfast and Snacking Pleasure

http://www.faveglutenfreerecipes.com/Gluten-Free-Muffins/Gluten-Free-Muffins

Spiced Apple Cider Muffins Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Nuts
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Contains Egg
Vegetarian
Most Popular

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 209, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 162mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 7g, Carbs: 34g, Cholesterol: 21mg, Protein: 4g 
Carb Choices: 2.5

Ingredients

2 tablespoon sugar, brown, light, packed 
4 teaspoon flour, whole-wheat 
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon, ground 
1 tablespoon butter, cut into small pieces 
2 tablespoon nuts, walnuts, chopped, optional 
1 cup(s) flour, whole-wheat 
1 cup(s) flour, all-purpose 
1 1/2 teaspoon baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 tablespoon cinnamon, ground 
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg, ground 
1 large egg(s) 
1/3 cup(s) sugar, brown, light, packed 
1/2 cup(s) apple butter, such as Smucker's 
1/3 cup(s) maple syrup 
1/3 cup(s) apple cider 
1/3 cup(s) yogurt, low-fat plain 
1/4 cup(s) oil, canola

Preparation

Preheat oven to 400°F. Coat 12 muffin cups with cooking spray.

To prepare streusel:

Mix brown sugar, whole-wheat flour and cinnamon in a small bowl.

Cut in butter with a pastry blender or your fingers until the mixture resembles coarse crumbs.

Stir in walnuts, if using.

To prepare muffins:

Whisk whole-wheat flour, all-purpose flour, baking powder, baking soda, salt, cinnamon and nutmeg in a large bowl.

Whisk egg and brown sugar in a medium bowl until smooth.

Whisk in apple butter, syrup, cider, yogurt and oil.

Make a well in the dry ingredients; add the wet ingredients and stir with a rubber spatula until just combined. Scoop the batter into the prepared muffin cups (they'll be quite full).

Sprinkle with the streusel.

Bake the muffins until the tops are golden brown and spring back when touched lightly, 15 to 25 minutes. Let cool in the pan for 5 minutes.

Loosen edges and turn muffins out onto a wire rack to cool slightly before serving.

www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/spiced-apple-cider-muffins

Easy Slow Cooker Bread Shared by KatinaB

Yield 1 loaf

Ingredients

1 (.25-oz.) envelope active dry yeast 
1 tsp. sugar 
1/4 C. warm water 
1 egg 
1/4 C. vegetable oil 
1 C. lukewarm water 
1 tsp. salt 
1/4 C. sugar 
3 C. all-purpose flour 
1 Tbs. butter, melted

Directions

Mix yeast, 1/4 C. water and sugar in bowl. Let it sit for 10 minutes.

In a large bowl, mix egg, oil, 1 C. water, salt, sugar and yeast mixture. Beat with an electric mixer slowly for about 2 to 3 minutes.

Add flour to mixture and continue beating until mixed well.

Knead on a lightly floured surface. Form into a ball.

Line your slow cooker with parchment paper.

Place the ball of dough in the center.

Cover and cook for 2 to 3 hours. Check your bread after 1 1/2 hour for readiness. Continue cooking until bread is firm. Brush with melted butter.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/easy_slow_cooker_bread.htm

the above recipe for slow cooker bread is one of 11 recipes from this site  do check it out  they had some very good recipes.

http://www.recipe4living.com/slidearticles/details/11_insanely_good_crockpot_bread_recipes/1

here is a site with some very good GF muffin recipes  do check it out.

http://www.faveglutenfreerecipes.com/Gluten-Free-Muffins/Gluten-Free-Muffins

well now  think that will give you a few bread recipes to keep you busy for a while. So on to something different.

Gary met with the other captains last night to choose the players for his team. It will be interesting to see what he does with this team. This is their first year on coach pitch. Avery will do fine  he practices a lot with his dad  much more so than Ayden. Ayden has the natural talent but Avery has the love of the game and the willingness to practice a lot  he is going to be a walking, talking, breathing baseball encyclopedia
just like his dad.

Ayden has been going to school without a lot of prodding. Will see how long it lasts.

I changed hickorys food to Purinas active senior 7+. I am hoping this will help him stop licking himself all the time. He has a lot of bare spots that he has licked all the hair off. Im hoping once the heat is off that will help also. If I had a tub I would try to give him a bath to see if that helped. Maybe sometime I will ask Gary if he would help me give him a bath in their tub.

I think a change of pace here is called for. Just some recipes I picked up along the way.

Kopanisti

Kopanisti, a spicy whipped red pepper dip is the perfect compliment for a gorgeous crudité platter. Whipped feta with roasted peppers and red pepper flakes is salty, tangy, creamy and addictive. You can whip it up (literally) and keep it refrigerated for days on end. Serve it along with some crunchy/fresh vegetables as a crudité platter and its the most gorgeous way to start a meal or party!

Ingredients

For the Kopanisti

1/2 pound Greek Feta
3 Tbsp Olive Oil
3 garlic cloves, peeled
1 tbsp fresh mint
1/3 tsp Red Pepper Flakes
1 roasted red pepper, skin peeled
Salt and pepper to taste

For the Crudité
Sliced Cucumber
Radishes, halved
Celery
Cherry Tomatoes
Mini Bell Peppers
Small carrots
Snap Peas
I
Instructions:

Combine all the ingredients into a food processor and blend together until mostly smooth. Adjust seasoning for red pepper flakes. Add salt and pepper if needed

www.whatsgabycooking.com/kopanisti

Baked Parmesan Tomatoes Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 91, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 375mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 6g, Carbs: 6g, Cholesterol: 4mg, Protein: 3g 
Carb Choices: 0.5

Ingredients
4 medium tomato(es), halved horizontally 
1/4 cup(s) cheese, grated Parmesan 
1 teaspoon oregano, fresh, chopped 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
pepper, black ground, to taste 
4 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin

Preparation

Preheat oven to 450° F.

Place tomatoes cut-side up on a baking sheet.

Top with Parmesan, oregano, salt and pepper.

Drizzle with oil and bake until the tomatoes are tender, about 15 minutes.

www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/baked-parmesan-tomatoes

doesnt that tomato recipe make you yearn for the time when you can go out and pick fresh tomatoes to make it with. Nothing like a fresh picked tomato.

Zesty Bean Dip and Chips Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 210, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 362mg, Dietary Fiber: 4g, Total Fat: 7g, Carbs: 30g, Cholesterol: 5mg, Protein: 5g 
Carb Choices: 2

Ingredients

1/4 cup(s) beans, refried, fat-free 
1 tablespoon salsa 
1 1/2 teaspoon cilantro, fresh, chopped 
1 medium scallion(s) (green onions), minced, (optional) 
1 ounce(s) tortilla chips, (about 10)

Preparation

Combine refried beans, salsa, cilantro and scallion (if using) in a bowl. Serve with tortilla chips.

www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/zesty-bean-dip--chips

Kicked Up Cheesy Corn and Sausage Dip

This dip is perfect for any time of year. But I definitely plan to make this during the upcoming summer, when the local sweet corn is plentiful and bursting with fresh corn flavor. I might serve it as an appetizer. Or it may be a meal

Ingredients:

1/2 lb. sweet Italian turkey sausage
1 c. frozen corn kernels
1 c. chopped red bell pepper
2 c. (8 oz.) shredded Wisconsin pepper jack cheese
1/2 c. sour cream
1/2 c. mayonnaise
1 tsp. garlic powder
1/2 c. chopped green onions (green parts only)
Freshly ground black pepper, to taste

Preparation:

In large skillet over medium-high heat, brown sausage until no longer pink, breaking it up with a spatula into small pieces.

Remove sausage to plate lined with paper towel to drain.

Return skillet to burner (no need to clean it first), and add corn and red pepper. Stir occasionally, until pepper is softened, about 5 to 8 minutes.

Remove corn and pepper to plate with sausage, and cool completely.

In a medium bowl, stir together Pepper Jack cheese, sour cream, mayonnaise, garlic powder and green onions.

Fold in cooled sausage, corn, and red pepper.

Add freshly ground black pepper.

Serve immediately with crackers or sliced baguette.

http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2014/02/17/kicked-up-cheesy-corn-and-sausage-dip-recipe/

IMPORTANT  all you with dogs need to make this recipe.

Pi Day, Gone to the Dogs by Hannah (BitterSweet)

Carrot Custard Pup Pies

Ingredients

No-Fuss Whole Wheat Crust:

1 Cup Whole Wheat Pastry Flour
2 Tablespoons Wheat Germ
1/4 Cup Oil
1 Teaspoon Apple Cider Vinegar

Carrot Custard:

1/2 Cup 100% Carrot Juice
1/4 Cup Unsweetened Applesauce
2 Tablespoons Unsweetened Non-Dairy Milk
1 1/2 Tablespoons Powdered Kudzu Starch

Directions

Preheat your oven to 350 degrees and lightly grease a dozen mini muffin tins.

Combine the flour and wheat germ in a medium bowl before slowly drizzling in both the oil and vinegar. Mix until the dough comes together without any pockets of dry ingredients remaining. Pinch off walnut-sized balls and press them into the bottom and up the sides of your prepared muffin tins. A wooden tart tamper would be especially helpful for this task, but lightly moistened fingers will certainly get the job done all the same.

Bake the tiny crusts for 12  14 minutes, until dry and lightly golden brown all over. Let cool and begin to prepare the filling.

Whisk together all of the components for the carrot custard in a medium saucepan over moderate heat. Stir vigorously to break up any lumps of starch. Continue to whisk every couple of minutes, until the mixture comes to a boil. Cook for about a minute longer, until fully thickened, and turn off the heat. Divide the filling equally between the baked mini crusts and let cool completely before moving them into the fridge to set. Store in an air-tight container in the fridge for up to two weeks.

Please note: As written, these pies are intended for canine consumption only, which means there is no sugar added and they are not actually sweet. If youd like to share them with your furry friends, add 2  3 tablespoons of maple syrup, to taste, in the filling.

Makes 12 Mini Pies

www.bittersweetblog.com/2015/03/14/pi-day-gone-to-the-dogs/

Recipe Bread-free Cauliflower Grilled Cheese by chef Tess Ward

Um, drool. Cauliflower acts as the bread for this cheesy comfort food dish

Ingredients

For the cauliflower bread
1 small cauliflower head, cut into florets (should yield approximately three cups of cauliflower rice)
1 Tbsp olive oil, plus extra to grease
1 free-range egg, lightly beaten
1 oz grated Parmesan
1 oz grated comté, appenzeller, or mature cheddar cheese
1/4 tsp fine sea salt

For the grilled cheese

1 Tbsp butter, room temperature
3 oz. comté and mature cheddar cheese
1 large pickled gherkin or jalapeño finely sliced (optional)

For the bread

Preheat oven to 450°F.

Line a baking sheet with parchment paper and liberally grease it with olive oil. Set aside.

In a food processor, rice the cauliflower florets until they are a fine crumb.

Heat the olive oil in a large frying pan on a low-medium heat. Add the cauliflower rice (about three cups) and cook for 10 to 15 minutes, stirring continually or until soft. You want the water to evaporate as much as possible from the cauliflower without developing color. The cauliflower rice needs to be dry, otherwise youll end up with mushy dough.

Transfer the cauliflower rice to a mixing bowl, add egg, Parmesan, comté, salt, and mix well, then spread the mixture onto the lined baking sheet and shape into four bread squares. Place the baking tray in the oven and bake for about 12 to 15 minutes, or until golden.

Remove and let


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Sam, for another great start and great recipes!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the opening and recipes. Great as usual.

I think you might be the only other baseball person at the TP. We are a little more than half way through spring training. It's one of the reasons we choose to spend the winters in AZ. So much fun at the games, meeting people from all over and just people watching. I've seen some unbelievable things this year. Go Cubs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for a wonderful scarf pattern look at this - think Christmas present gwen.

www.purlbee.com/2015/03/20/reversible-rivulet-scarf


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe this is the year for the cubs to take the pennant. I would like to go to florida to watch the Detroit lions spring training. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> Thanks for the opening and recipes. Great as usual.
> 
> I think you might be the only other baseball person at the TP. We are a little more than half way through spring training. It's one of the reasons we choose to spend the winters in AZ. So much fun at the games, meeting people from all over and just people watching. I've seen some unbelievable things this year. Go Cubs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you going to this year's tulip festival? --- sam



Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Sam, for another great start and great recipes!


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

thewren said:


> for a wonderful scarf pattern look at this - think Christmas present gwen.
> 
> www.purlbee.com/2015/03/20/reversible-rivulet-scarf


Sam - can't click to this site. why...VA Sharon


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> are you going to this year's tulip festival? --- sam


Not sure yet. It's always so lovely, though, so may try to get up there.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Another Great Start to a new week Sam. Love the Bread recipes. Must find a good one for hot cross buns for next week too. I love bread.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Saaaam!! You started early and caught me unawares!  :shock: :lol: Phew, still made page 1....Margaret would never have forgiven me!

*SUMMARY 13 March 2015*

*Sugarsugar's* ex passed away on Monday. *Darowils* MIL had a massive stroke, and passed away Wednesday. An uncle of *Pacers* DH also passed away on Tuesday.

HEALTH
The son of *Martina's* friend who had the heart attack last week was due to a virus which has not impacted the rest of his heart - so good news there.

*EJSs* allergy attack from last week worsened and moved into sinus and chest - improving slowly. Her doctor discovered a very high BP so now that is being treated as well - seems to be responding well.

*Swedenmes* son had an x-ray today which showed something on his lung. He has to have further tests. DS2 commencing on thyroid meds and further tests to be sure of the cause of the leg rash. Her DH had a stent successfully inserted into his heart on Thursday and DS1's colonoscopy results appear to be clear. 
*Puploverss* colonoscopy was also clear.

*Pearlones* DH having surgery around time of new TP.

*budasha* needs oral surgery to clear infection from a tooth root.

*jheins* Tim has a tummy bug, kept him home from school (and the state wide testing) on Wednesday

*Gwen* had an injection in her hip early in the week and it is feeling wonderful.

GENERAL

Not so wonderful for *Gwen* is two visits to the vet in one day. Sydney thought he wasnt being fed and unfortunately moved from couches to a Chihuahua. Fortunately Truman had no lasting injuries. However the same good news was not for Leila. She has an aggressive cancer and only has a few weeks left to live. Gwen has though finally got most of her yarn trashed- see photos on page 109.

*Nichos* official farewell from the school on Tuesday (but still 3 weeks to go).

*busyworkerbee* - Things should settle down after Monday when the key for the old house is returned.

*nittergma* is looking to downsize the number of animals- now needs to decide what to do with them. Pipes thawed out and only damage is to an old pump so now has hot water again. 
*EJS* now has gas and so also has hot water as well.

*Puplovers* DH started new job Monday. First day of training went well. Unfortunately *jknappvas* GSs store is closing down in the fall. He will get a severance package.

*Pearlone* has been really busy, going back to PA end of April to sell the house.

*Lurker* spoke to _Zoe (5mmdpns)_- a previous regular here. Her father has been very unwell all this time but is still fighting on so she is spending much of her time visiting him and helping her mother. Also spoke to _Tessa _ in the UK- she cant get onto KP for some reason. She has some health issues. And she got an email from _Agnes_ who is still having problems with her eye although the Professor she is under is satisfied with the progress. And a PM from _Strawberry_ who is having problems getting access to the laptop.

KTP Photos 13th March, 2015
2 - *Purple* - DGS's selfie!
2 - *Pacer* - Matthew's drawings
16 - *Cmaliza* - Uncovered car!
19- *cmaliza* - Iditarod pictures
20 - *Gwen* - 'Before' pictures of the craft room.
22 - *Lurker* - Satellite imagery of Cyclone Pam
29 - *Caren* - Coffee/Mothers' Day cards
35 - *Lurker* - Ribbing for the shrug
37 - *Railyn* - DGS in warthog costume
38 - *cmaliza* - Iditarod pictures
45 - *TNS* - Bus stop sign
50 - *Caren* - 'Hugs' cards/Seth/Coffee/Burger
55 - *Purple* - DGKs
57 - *Gagesmom* - Lego/Pups
58 - *Gagesmom* - Robin
59 - *Cashmeregma* - Ascot
61 - *Swedenme* - Baby set
62 - *Railyn* - Totes
63 - *Caren* - 3 chicken dishes
64 - *Gwen* - Table with a surprise!
65 - *Gagesmom* - Steak, corn and scalloped potatoes 
69 - *Gagesmom* - Baby tops/Leprechaun!
71 - *Caren* - Seth & juice/Afternoon tea/Hugs
73 - *Railyn* - Zach
83 - *Gagesmom* - Supper/Baby top
84 - *Poledra* - Thrummed Mittens
85 - *cmaliza* - Iditarod pictures
86 - *cmaliza* - First panel for the mystery afghan 75% done
89 - *Caren* - Snowed-in washing line!
91 - *Caren* - Coffee/Seth & his burger/Healing & light
94 - *cmaliza* - Iditarod pictures
95 - *Gagesmom* - Snowy outlook
103 - *Gagesmom* - Magazines
105 - *Gwen* - Poor Truman's black eye
106 - *Bulldog* - DGD, Betty & DGD's boyfriend David
108 - *Caren* - Coffee/Gloves/Seth's shortbread cookies
109 -*Gwen* - The craft room!
110 - *Caren* - Petunia yarn
113 - *Bulldog* -Betty & Allyson (DD)
114 - *Caren* - Coffee/Eclipse

Recipes
7 - *Tami* - Apple slab
7 - *Rookie * - Apple pie bars
10 - *Sam* - Apple recipes
17 - *Sam* - Ginger-Sesame Vinaigrette 
18 - *Sam* - Hanoi-Style Tuna Patty Salad Recipe 
62 - *Sam* - Guinness Cupcakes with Toasted Beer Marshmallow Meringue
68 - *Caren* - Chicken curry
117 - *Sam* - Raisin Stuffed Shortbread Cookies

Crafts
16 - *Cashmeregma* - Fastlana jacket & other designs (links)
62 - *Cashmeregma* - Knit blockers (link)
109 -*Sam* - Mittens (link)
113 - *Sam* - Colour work (link)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Good to hear Ayden has been going to school Sam .Long May it continue and I've got to say I love the beach too 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I will not be watching a video on cockroaches...too many heebie jeebies! Can't stand them in any form. 

I do love bread, however, so thanks for those!

Just marking my spot...might be having brupper tonight if there's no meat in the fridge. Have to go check. Bacon and eggs wouldn't go amiss, though, with the cool, gray day we're having. Spring is "wind season" here, but at least that's not too bad today. We may even get a little rain, which would be nice!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you would like a very cute baby blanket pattern for free go here. --- sam

http://blog.deramores.com/deramores-baby-dk-turns-two/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20-03-15-Baby-DK-Blog-US


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> I will not be watching a video on cockroaches...too many heebie jeebies! Can't stand them in any form.
> 
> I do love bread, however, so thanks for those!
> 
> Just marking my spot...might be having brupper tonight if there's no meat in the fridge. Have to go check. Bacon and eggs wouldn't go amiss, though, with the cool, gray day we're having. Spring is "wind season" here, but at least that's not too bad today. We may even get a little rain, which would be nice!


S - how about french toast, or pancakes, or waffles to go with your bacon and eggs,or perhaps even sausage gravy and biscuits. Sounds good to me...VA Sharon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't know - it worked for me. why don't you copy and paste it into a new browser window and see if that helps. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> Sam - can't click to this site. why...VA Sharon


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Sam - I don't know how to do that etc. ...VA Sharon


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> S - how about french toast, or pancakes, or waffles to go with your bacon and eggs,or perhaps even sausage gravy and biscuits. Sounds good to me...VA Sharon


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

http://www.purlbee.com/2015/03/20/reversible-rivulet-scarf
See if this works Sharon

It is a lovely scarf Sam 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for a new tea party, everything this week from bread to face masks! Great start.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Sam - Thanks, it's a nice scarf pattern...VA Sharon


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Great opening as usual Sam, thanks. I've put on the usual 5lbs just reading the recipes! 
A weatherman on our TV has just said that the Spring equinox starts officially in 5 minutes time. Spring is almost here!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Great start as always, Sam. I try not to look to closely at the recipes since I can no longer cook. And my daughter is trying to lose weight. There are just too many good recipes!!
Sam, Gwen said they solved their dogs'itchy skin problem by giving them food with no grain in it. That might be Hickory's problem, too!
We won't have much spring like weather after tomorrow. The temperatures next week will be in the 40s and low 50sf. I'm so ready for some 70 and 80 degree days!!
Junek


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sam we switched our girls to Wal-Marts new brand of dog food called pure balance. Reasonably priced they like it (except for the bison flavor) and don't scratch near as much. It comes in dry, canned and single serve. We give them the dry and occasionally the canned or single serve as a treat


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

May I dust off my chair and rejoin the party, Sam? I've been trying to read along, but really haven't managed too well the past few weeks. Thank Heaven for Margaret and Kate and the summaries!! So much has happened to our KTPers lately, and I've been sending good thoughts and prayers as much as possible.

Lots of good recipes this week. Wish I had someone to cook for once in a while. Every time I make any family-size recipe, I end up with way too much in leftovers! Oh, speaking of good recipes, Sam, here's a link for the Ritz mock apple pie: http://www.backofthebox.com/recipes/pies-pastries/ritz-mock-apple-pie.html I found the same recipe in my mom's recipe box, but hers was written with soda crackers instead of ritz.

Things around here have been pretty quiet, apart from family doings. We had the memorial for my nephew two Sundays ago. It was held at his childhood church in Ballard; friends came from as far away as Dutch Harbor Alaska, with such wonderful memories of Mick. DD was able to come home for the memorial and we took a day off to go up to Mount Rainier (Longmire and Paradise). It was quite beautiful.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening Sam and everyone. Back from France last Tuesday, meeting with the Museum Wednesday morning, collected the gks from school the last three days, WI sewing groups and this evening we have been to see DDs production of the Secret Garden. It was brilliant, beautiful singing and wonderful acting. It was hard to believe they were only school children. 
Hope everyone is going to have a good week end. I'll try and keep up with you all this week.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, great start. I'm trying potatoes for first time. Don't know how they'll do in heat of summer.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Loved this scarf pattern and saved it for ....Christmas present for sure. Thanks Sam!


thewren said:


> for a wonderful scarf pattern look at this - think Christmas present gwen.
> 
> www.purlbee.com/2015/03/20/reversible-rivulet-scarf


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

try just copy and pasting into your browser Sharon.That's what I did.


vabchnonnie said:


> Sam - can't click to this site. why...VA Sharon


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam... thanks for a wonderful start to the weekend. So happy to hear that Ayden is getting to school currently. I have friends who put bacon grease on the dog food during the winter to help their fur and one friend puts a can of green beans in her dog's food. 

I haven't read up on recent posts to last week's KTP. My DH's cousin gave birth to a son last night. He was 22 inches long and weighed 10 pounds. Ouch! He was either one or two weeks overdue. I will get to meet him this summer. Matthew is still working on the dog drawing. It is looking really nice. I believe I will be off from work this Sunday. I am trying to get laundry and dishes completed before then so I can enjoy my day off. I am working tomorrow so I need to get some sleep. Alarm will go off at 2:30 in the morning which is when some of you manage to go to bed. I do hope everyone will have a safe weekend.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Just checking in to mark my place.
I want to start a ((((((group hug)))))) here.
Love you all
Evelyn


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto on both accounts. Funny, I don't like going into the ocean but love just lounging on the beach and reading.


Swedenme said:


> Good to hear Ayden has been going to school Sam .Long May it continue and I've got to say I love the beach too
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks again Sam


thewren said:


> if you would like a very cute baby blanket pattern for free go here. --- sam
> 
> http://blog.deramores.com/deramores-baby-dk-turns-two/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20-03-15-Baby-DK-Blog-US


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

then just type it into your browser and you should be able to get there.


vabchnonnie said:


> Sam - I don't know how to do that etc. ...VA Sharon


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Gwen - Don't know how to do those things, but Sam sent me another way...VA Sharon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yay! Sonja to the rescue.....didn't think of adding that. 


Swedenme said:


> http://www.purlbee.com/2015/03/20/reversible-rivulet-scarf
> See if this works Sharon
> 
> It is a lovely scarf Sam
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We also have been sometimes adding coconut oil.


jknappva said:


> Great start as always, Sam. I try not to look to closely at the recipes since I can no longer cook. And my daughter is trying to lose weight. There are just too many good recipes!!
> Sam, Gwen said they solved their dogs'itchy skin problem by giving them food with no grain in it. That might be Hickory's problem, too!
> We won't have much spring like weather after tomorrow. The temperatures next week will be in the 40s and low 50sf. I'm so ready for some 70 and 80 degree days!!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KatyNora I am so glad the memorial service for Mick was so well attended. From what you had said he sounded like a wonderful young man. So glad the service went well.


KatyNora said:


> May I dust off my chair and rejoin the party, Sam? I've been trying to read along, but really haven't managed too well the past few weeks. Thank Heaven for Margaret and Kate and the summaries!! So much has happened to our KTPers lately, and I've been sending good thoughts and prayers as much as possible.
> 
> Lots of good recipes this week. Wish I had someone to cook for once in a while. Every time I make any family-size recipe, I end up with way too much in leftovers! Oh, speaking of good recipes, Sam, here's a link for the Ritz mock apple pie: http://www.backofthebox.com/recipes/pies-pastries/ritz-mock-apple-pie.html I found the same recipe in my mom's recipe box, but hers was written with soda crackers instead of ritz.
> 
> Things around here have been pretty quiet, apart from family doings. We had the memorial for my nephew two Sundays ago. It was held at his childhood church in Ballard; friends came from as far away as Dutch Harbor Alaska, with such wonderful memories of Mick. DD was able to come home for the memorial and we took a day off to go up to Mount Rainier (Longmire and Paradise). It was quite beautiful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Having leftover corn beef & cabbage for supper; DH already eaten his.
I'll go fix mine in a minute but wanted to share a funny on Sydney.

New sofa was delivered very early this morning. He sniffed it but that was all. Later (I but a blanket over the seat portion) he jumped up on it and was checking it out when he suddenly started to growl and bark. I looked over and he had for the first time caught his reflection in the mirrors that are on the doors of the wardrobe that is in the livingroom.
He would growl or bark then stare at himself, pause, and begin again. This went on for over 5 min. The only thing that got him stopped was DD came quietly into the room and videoed it and when he finally saw her he jumped down and stopped. it was so funny.

Okay, off to warm up dinner. TTYL


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> for a wonderful scarf pattern look at this - think Christmas present gwen.
> 
> www.purlbee.com/2015/03/20/reversible-rivulet-scarf


Beautiful scarf pattern, Sam. Thank you. And thanks for the GF bread recipes. Will pass them on to my GF daughter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Saaaam!! You started early and caught me unawares!  :shock: :lol: Phew, still made page 1....Margaret would never have forgiven me!


Thats right- I'm a very unforgiving type.   
Thanks Kate.

I'm taking a week off this week- withthe funeral Tueasdy and being awau Monday to Wednesday for that and then Feats in Socks starting Thursday and the launch Saturday I figured I was going to have my work cut out getting here much. And Julie had offered to help out so she will be doing the summary this week.

And now I'm off the Guild so will be back later today to actaully start reading this TP.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone Sam what a great bunch of recipes.

EJS - I am in on that group hug. :thumbup: 

I am so excited. There is a guy at my work and his last name is the same as my aunt and uncle. So out of curiosity I asked if he knew them. Turns out his dad and my uncle are brothers. Sooooooooooo now I have a relative that I never met before. How small is this world 

KatyNora so happy you are back. ((HUG))


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam wonderful receipts thanks. The scarf look perfect has been saved. Mostly just marking my spot before heading to bed. 
Welcome back Josephine.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Friday off today and got a few things done. Wanted to go to the lake but it won't work out this weekend.
Great start Sam and sympathies to all that lost family members. Didn't get much read last week. Hoping this week goes better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you would like a very cute baby blanket pattern for free go here. --- sam
> 
> http://blog.deramores.com/deramores-baby-dk-turns-two/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20-03-15-Baby-DK-Blog-US


Thanks for the great start again Sam, and great recipes. Also, KateB, thank you for the great summary and for filling in for Darowil.

I got my free one this afternoon, thanks Sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> May I dust off my chair and rejoin the party, Sam? I've been trying to read along, but really haven't managed too well the past few weeks. Thank Heaven for Margaret and Kate and the summaries!! So much has happened to our KTPers lately, and I've been sending good thoughts and prayers as much as possible.
> 
> Lots of good recipes this week. Wish I had someone to cook for once in a while. Every time I make any family-size recipe, I end up with way too much in leftovers! Oh, speaking of good recipes, Sam, here's a link for the Ritz mock apple pie: http://www.backofthebox.com/recipes/pies-pastries/ritz-mock-apple-pie.html I found the same recipe in my mom's recipe box, but hers was written with soda crackers instead of ritz.
> 
> Things around here have been pretty quiet, apart from family doings. We had the memorial for my nephew two Sundays ago. It was held at his childhood church in Ballard; friends came from as far away as Dutch Harbor Alaska, with such wonderful memories of Mick. DD was able to come home for the memorial and we took a day off to go up to Mount Rainier (Longmire and Paradise). It was quite beautiful.


Of course you may dust off your chair and join us! Welcome back. If I didn't offer my condolences on your DN's passing, may I do so now? Also sending prayers for your family. It sounds like your DN was a great person, with such a special memorial, with so many coming from such distances.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sam... thanks for a wonderful start to the weekend. So happy to hear that Ayden is getting to school currently. I have friends who put bacon grease on the dog food during the winter to help their fur and one friend puts a can of green beans in her dog's food.
> 
> I haven't read up on recent posts to last week's KTP. My DH's cousin gave birth to a son last night. He was 22 inches long and weighed 10 pounds. Ouch! He was either one or two weeks overdue. I will get to meet him this summer. Matthew is still working on the dog drawing. It is looking really nice. I believe I will be off from work this Sunday. I am trying to get laundry and dishes completed before then so I can enjoy my day off. I am working tomorrow so I need to get some sleep. Alarm will go off at 2:30 in the morning which is when some of you manage to go to bed. I do hope everyone will have a safe weekend.


Congratulations on the new family member!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Just checking in to mark my place.
> I want to start a ((((((group hug)))))) here.
> Love you all
> Evelyn


I will gladly join in on the group hug ((((group hug)))))


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Having leftover corn beef & cabbage for supper; DH already eaten his.
> I'll go fix mine in a minute but wanted to share a funny on Sydney.
> 
> New sofa was delivered very early this morning. He sniffed it but that was all. Later (I but a blanket over the seat portion) he jumped up on it and was checking it out when he suddenly started to growl and bark. I looked over and he had for the first time caught his reflection in the mirrors that are on the doors of the wardrobe that is in the livingroom.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Sydney!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone Sam what a great bunch of recipes.
> 
> EJS - I am in on that group hug. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


It is very exciting to find new family members unexpectedly! Congratulations.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Just a reminder KAP REGISTRATION is OPEN!!!! Please email me at [email protected] or send me a PM if you are interested. 

Also, those who are unable to come, but would like to contribute to the goodie bags, like last year, you may also contact me the same way. Remember, this is NOT required! ONLY if you wish to!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sam, just a thought for some raised garden beds. You need some straw bales for insulation along your bathroom/kitchen walls. Get some bales of straw for there, use them for raised beds this summer, then come fall, move the bales to the walls for insulation. Or if it will work for raised beds to be along those walls for planting, put them there for summer, and they will already be in place for winter!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Just love group hugs ((((GROUP HUGS)))


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone Sam what a great bunch of recipes.
> 
> EJS - I am in on that group hug. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Thank you, Mel. It's good to be back. That's so cool that you found a new family member right there at work.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Of course you may dust off your chair and join us! Welcome back. If I didn't offer my condolences on your DN's passing, may I do so now? Also sending prayers for your family. It sounds like your DN was a great person, with such a special memorial, with so many coming from such distances.


Thanks for the welcome back, Tami. Yes, Mick was pretty special, to a lot of people. It's gratifying to know that he's well remembered.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Condolences to Sugarsugar and family on the passing of ex, to Margaret and family on the passing of MIL, and Mary's DH's uncle, prayers and love winging their way to you all. 

Hi everyone, I may never get caught up again on last week, great intentions and then life, well knitting just kinda gets in the way. We took my Aunt to her heart doc in Cheyenne on Tues so I didn't even make it to my knitting group here, but Aunty is doing great, her oxygen is way up since the passing of her DH, and she seems to be adjusting as well as can be expected, to him not being there. She calls or comes over when she needs to get out and Marla and I are trying to take her more places with us now that she will go, and her daughter is getting her out more also.
I finished mitten one, I finished it the day before yesterday, I'll post a pic later on. 

Martina, so glad that your DS's friends heart is going to be okay. 
Swedenme, I hope and pray that what they have found on your sons lung is not anything major and definitely not cancer, prayers and hugs. 
Puplovers, glad the colonoscopy was clear, what a relief that has to be. 
Pearlone, prayers and hopes that DH's surgery is uneventful and successful. 
budasha, yuck on the infection, I hope that they can get it all cleared up easily. 
jheins, hoping that Tim is feeling much better and is able to take the testing at a later date with no problems. 
Gwen, Yay on the hip feeling so much better, so sorry about the Sydney/Truman tussle, and so glad that Truman will have no lasting injuries. So very sorry about Leila, that is hard I know. Hugs
Nicho, Congratulations and have fun enjoying retirement. 
busyworkerbee, Hoping that it does all settle down and that things are much better for you. 
nittergma & EJS, Yippee on hot water, that is always a major plus, especially that there was no major damage to the pipes when Nittergma's pipes thawed. 
Puplovers , congrats to DH, hoping that this job is a wonderful fit for him. 
Now, I think I can try to get caught up on this week, then I'll go back to last week. Hugs and love to all, even when I'm not here for a few days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KatyNora and Purple, welcome home, literally and figuratively.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Having leftover corn beef & cabbage for supper; DH already eaten his.
> I'll go fix mine in a minute but wanted to share a funny on Sydney.
> 
> New sofa was delivered very early this morning. He sniffed it but that was all. Later (I but a blanket over the seat portion) he jumped up on it and was checking it out when he suddenly started to growl and bark. I looked over and he had for the first time caught his reflection in the mirrors that are on the doors of the wardrobe that is in the livingroom.
> ...


Silly Sydney! lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KatyNora, welcome back, sorry about your DN.
Pacer congrats on the new addition to your family, that is one big baby, mine were 2 months old before that big!
Melody, nice you are getting to know a relative you didn't meet before. Because my cousins are mostly in Ontario, have quite a few I haven't met, hopefully I will meet a few more soon as I want to go visit.
Sam, thanks for all the great recipes.
I have a silly question, could I use regular flour in the GF recipes? My wheat farmer DH would have a fit if I tried to feed him that & I don't have any of those different things in my house & not sure if I could buy them here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> KatyNora, welcome back, sorry about your DN.
> Pacer congrats on the new addition to your family, that is one big baby, mine were 2 months old before that big!
> Melody, nice you are getting to know a relative you didn't meet before. Because my cousins are mostly in Ontario, have quite a few I haven't met, hopefully I will meet a few more soon as I want to go visit.
> Sam, thanks for all the great recipes.
> I have a silly question, could I use regular flour in the GF recipes? My wheat farmer DH would have a fit if I tried to feed him that & I don't have any of those different things in my house & not sure if I could buy them here.


NanaCaren would be the best person, I can think of- with actual experience of gluten free, and wheat baking- but I can't see why it should not work- substituting baking powder or yeast for the xanthum gum etc, that you need with gluten free.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost finished.
It looks more red an green that it is, its tangerine dream and Eco green. Brown Shhep cotton fleece.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is this being anal? --- sam

Hot Cross Buns

makes 12 buns

Ingredients:

Ingredients:

3/4 cup warm water (110 degrees F/45 degrees C) 
3 tablespoons butter 
1 tablespoon instant powdered milk 
1/4 cup white sugar 
3/8 teaspoon salt 
1 egg 
1 egg white 
3 cups all-purpose flour 
1 tablespoon active dry yeast 
3/4 cup dried currants 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1 egg yolk 
2 tablespoons water

1/2 cup confectioners' sugar 
1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract 
2 teaspoons milk 
Directions

Put warm water, butter, skim milk powder, 1/4 cup sugar, salt, egg, egg white, flour, and yeast in bread maker and start on dough program.

When 5 minutes of kneading are left, add currants and cinnamon. Leave in machine till double.

Punch down on floured surface, cover, and let rest 10 minutes.

Shape into 12 balls and place in a greased 9 x 12 inch pan. Cover and let rise in a warm place till double, about 35-40 minutes.

Mix egg yolk and 2 tablespoons water. Brush on balls.

Bake at 375 degrees F (190 degrees C) for 20 minutes. Remove from pan immediately and cool on wire rack.

To make crosses: mix together confectioners' sugar, vanilla, and milk. Brush an X on each cooled bun.

Nutrition: Calories 217 kcal - Carbohydrates 40.5 g - Cholesterol 42 mg - Fat 4.1 g - Fiber 1.8 g - Protein 5.2 g

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Hot-Cross-Buns-I/

Hot Cross Buns

Yield: Makes 16 buns.

INGREDIENTS:

1 1/4-ounce package active dry yeast (about 2 1/2 teaspoons)
3/4 cup warm milk
3 1/4 to 3 1/2 cups all purpose flour
1/4 cup plus 1 teaspoon granulated white sugar
2 teaspoons ground spices (for example, 1/2 teaspoon cardamom, 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon, 1/2 teaspoon allspice, 1/4 teaspoon cloves, 1/4 teaspoon nutmeg)
1 teaspoon salt
4 Tbsp butter, softened
2 eggs, room temperature (if taking right out of the fridge, let sit in warm water for a few minutes to take the chill off before using)
3/4 cup currants (can sub half of currants with chopped candied citrus peel)
2 teaspoons grated orange zest

Glaze:
1	egg
1 Tbsp milk

Frosting:
1 teaspoon milk
2	to 4 Tbsp powdered sugar

METHOD:

In a bowl, stir together 1/4 cup of the warmed milk and one teaspoon of sugar. Sprinkle the yeast over the milk and let sit for 5-10 minutes until foamy.

In a large bowl or the mixing bowl of an electric mixer, vigorously whisk together 3 cups of the flour (reserving additional flour for later step), the salt, spices, and 1/4 cup of sugar.

Create a well in the flour and add the foamy yeast, softened butter, and eggs, and the remaining milk. Using a wooden spoon or the paddle attachment of your mixer, mix the ingredients until well incorporated. The mixture should be shaggy and quite sticky. Add in the currants, candied peel, and orange zest.

If you are using a stand-up mixer, switch to the dough hook attachment and start to knead on low speed. (If not using a mixer, use your hands to knead.) Slowly sprinkle in additional flour, a tablespoon at a time, kneading to incorporate after each addition, until the flour is still slightly tacky, but is no longer completely sticking to your fingers when you work with it.

Form a ball of dough in the bowl and cover with plastic wrap. Let sit, covered, at room temperature (or in a warm spot) for 2 hours, until the dough has doubled in size.

Press down on the dough to gently compress it. Roll the ball of dough into a log shape and cut it into two halves. Place one half back in the bowl while you work with the other half. Take the dough half you are working with and cut it into 8 equal pieces. The easiest way to do this is to roll it into a log, cut it in half, then roll those pieces into logs, cut them in half, and then do it again, roll those pieces into logs, and cut them in half.

Take the individual pieces and form them into mounds, placing them 1 1/2 inches apart from each other on a baking sheet. Cover with plastic wrap and then work the remaining dough into 8 equal pieces and place them in mounds on a baking sheet, again cover with plastic wrap. Let the dough mounds sit at room temperature (or warm place) to rise again, until the mounds have doubled in volume, about 30-40 minutes.

Preheat oven to 400°F. Prepare egg wash by whisking together one egg and a tablespoon of milk. If you want, you can score the top of the buns with a knife in a cross pattern. You will want to make fairly deep cuts, for the pattern to be noticeable after they're done. Using a pasty brush, brush on the egg wash over the dough mounds. The egg wash will give them a shiny appearance when cooked.

Place in the middle rack of the oven and cook for 10-12 minutes, until the buns are lightly browned. Remove from oven and let cool on the pan for a few minutes, then transfer the buns to a wire rack to cool.

To paint a cross on the top of the buns, wait until the buns have cooled (or the frosting will run). Whisk together the milk and the powdered sugar. Keep adding powdered sugar until you get a thick consistency. Place in a plastic sandwich bag. Snip off a small piece from the corner of the bag and use the bag to pipe two lines of frosting across each bun to make a cross.

www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/hot_cross_buns/#ixzz3UxwweqZ0

Hot Cross Buns courtesy of Food Network Kitchen

Yield: A dozen buns

Ingredients

1/2 cup water
1/2 cup whole milk
1/2 cup sugar
4 1/2 teaspoons active dry yeast (2 (1/4 ounce) packages)
1/3 cup unsalted butter, melted, plus as needed
1 large egg yolk
1 1/2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
3 cups all-purpose flour (13 ounces)
3/4 teaspoon fine salt
1/2 teaspoon grated nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
1/2 cup currants, plumped in the microwave and cooled
1 egg beaten, for brushing

For the icing/glaze:
2 cups confectioners' sugar, sifted
2 tablespoons milk
1/4 teaspoon finely gated lemon zest
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract

Directions
Combine the water and milk in a medium saucepan and warm over low heat until about 100 degrees F (but no more than 110 degrees). Remove from heat and sprinkle the yeast and a pinch of sugar and flour over the surface of the liquid. Set aside without stirring, until foamy and rising up the sides of the pan, about 30 minutes.

Whisk the butter, egg yolk and vanilla into the yeast mixture.

Whisk the flour, the remaining sugar, salt, nutmeg, cinnamon and ginger in a large bowl. Make a well in the center of the flour and stir in the yeast mixture with a wooden spoon to make a thick, shaggy, and slightly sticky dough. Stir in currants. Turn the dough onto a lightly floured work surface and knead until soft and elastic, about 8 minutes. Shape into a ball.

Brush the inside of a large bowl with butter. Put dough in bowl, turning to coat lightly with butter. Cover with plastic wrap. Let rise at room temperature until doubled in size, about 1 hour 30 minutes. (If you have a marker, trace a circle the size of the dough on the plastic, and note the time to help you keep track.)

To form the rolls: Butter a 9 by 14-inch baking pan. Turn the dough out of the bowl and pat into a rectangle about 16 by 8 inches. Divide the dough into 12 equal portions, about 2 ounces each, with a pizza wheel or bench scraper. (If you don't have a scale, divide the dough in half lengthwise, then in half crosswise. Cut each of those four sections into 3 equal-sized rolls.)

Tuck the edges of the dough under to make round rolls and place them seam-side down in the prepared pan, leaving a little space in between each roll. Cover the pan with buttered plastic wrap and set aside in a warm place until the rolls rise almost to the rim of the pan and have more than doubled in size, about 45 minutes.

Meanwhile, position a rack in the center of the oven and preheat to 375 degrees F.

Remove the plastic wrap and brush the tops of the buns with beaten egg. Bake rolls until golden brown and puffy, and an instant read thermometer inserted into the center of the rolls registers 190 degrees F, about 25 minutes.

For the glaze: Stir together confectioners' sugar, milk, lemon zest and vanilla until smooth. Transfer icing to a zip bag or pastry bag, and make a small cut in the corner of the bag. Ice buns in a thick cross shape over the top of the warm buns.

From Food Network Kitchens

www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchens/hot-cross-buns-recipe

Hot Cross Buns

Source: Martha Stewart Living, April/May

Ingredients

12 tablespoons (1 1/2 sticks) unsalted butter, melted and cooled, plus more for bowl and baking sheet 
1 cup plus 1 tablespoon milk 
2 packages active dry yeast 
1/2 cup granulated sugar 
2 teaspoons plus one pinch salt 
3/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
3/4 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg 
4 large eggs, lightly beaten 
5 1/2 cups all-purpose, flour plus more for dusting 
1 1/3 cups currants 
1 large egg white 
2	cups confectioners' sugar 
3 tablespoons freshly squeezed lemon juice

Directions

Generously butter a large bowl. In a small saucepan set over medium heat, heat 1 cup milk until it is warm to the touch.

Pour warm milk into the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the dough hook. With mixer on low, add yeast, granulated sugar, 2 teaspoons salt, melted butter, cinnamon, nutmeg, and beaten eggs.

With mixer on low, add flour, 1 cup at a time, until a soft, slightly sticky dough forms around the dough hook, about 3 minutes. Continue kneading, scraping down hook and sides of bowl as necessary until smooth, about 4 minutes longer. Add currants, and knead until combined, about 30 seconds.

Turn dough out onto a heavily floured surface. Knead by hand to evenly distribute currants, about 1 minute.

Shape dough into a ball, and place in the buttered bowl; turn ball to coat with butter, and cover bowl tightly with plastic wrap. Let dough rise in a warm place until doubled in bulk, about 1 hour 20 minutes. For a richer flavor, let dough rise in a refrigerator overnight.

Generously butter an 11-by-17-inch baking sheet. Turn dough out onto work surface, and knead briefly to redistribute the yeast. Divide dough into 24 equal pieces, about 2 ounces each. Shape pieces into tight balls, and place on baking sheet, spaced 1/2 inch apart. Cover with plastic wrap, and let rise in a warm place until touching and doubled in bulk, 45 minutes to 1 hour.

Heat oven to 375 degrees, with rack positioned in center. To make egg wash, whisk together egg white, 1 tablespoon water, and pinch of salt in a small bowl; brush tops of buns with egg wash. Using very sharp scissors or a buttered slicing knife, slice a cross into the top of each bun. Transfer pan to oven, and bake until golden brown, about 25 minutes. Transfer pan to a wire rack to cool.

Make glaze: In a medium bowl, whisk together 1 tablespoon milk, confectioners sugar, and lemon juice. Pipe or ladle glaze over buns, and serve.

www.marthastewart.com/332286/hot-cross-buns

Hot Cross Buns

Servings: 18

Ingredients

Buns
2 cups Whole Milk
1/2 cup Canola Oil
1/2 cup Sugar
1 package (2 1/4 Teaspoons) Active Dry Yeast
4 cups All-purpose Flour
1/2 cup (additional) Flour
1/2 teaspoon (heaping) Baking Powder
1/2 teaspoon (scant) Baking Soda
2 teaspoons Salt
1/4 cup Sugar
1 teaspoon Cinnamon
Spices: Cardamom, Nutmeg, Allspice (optional)
1/2 cup Raisins

GLAZE
1 whole Egg White
Splash Of Milk

Icing

1 whole Egg White
Powdered Sugar
Splash Of Milk

Preparation Instructions

BUNS

Combine 2 cups milk, canola oil, and 1/2 cup sugar in a saucepan. Stir and heat until very warm but not boiling. Turn off the heat and allow to cool until mixture is still warm, but not hot--about 30 minutes.

Sprinkle yeast over mixture. Add 4 cups of flour and stir to combine. Mixture will be very sticky. Cover with a towel and set aside for 1 hour.

Add 1/2 cup flour, baking powder, baking soda, and salt. Stir till combined.

Combine 1/4 cup sugar with cinnamon and whatever other spices you want to use.

Lightly flour surface. Press to slightly flatten dough. Sprinkle a couple tablespoons of the sugar/cinnamon mixture. Sprinkle on about a third of the raisins. Then fold the dough over on itself and flatten again so the dough is "plain" again. Repeat the sugar/raisin process, then fold the dough again. Repeat a third time until all the raisins are used. (You won't use all the sugar/cinnamon mixture.)

Pinch off ping pong or golf ball-size bunches of dough. With floured hands, quickly roll it into a ball, then turn the edges under themselves slightly. Place on a lightly greased cookie sheet. Cover and allow to rise in a warm place for at least 30 minutes...an hour-plus is better.

PREHEAT OVEN TO 400 degrees

GLAZE

Mix 1 egg white with a splash of milk. Brush onto each roll.

Bake for 20 minutes, give or take, or until tops of buns have turned nice and golden brown.

Remove from pan and allow to cool on a cooling rack.

ICING

Mix 1 egg white with enough powdered sugar for icing to be very thick. Splash in milk as needed for consistency.

Add icing to a small Ziploc bag and snip the corner. Make icing crosses on each roll, making sure they're completely cooled first.

Happy Easter!

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2010/04/hot-cross-buns/

Easy Hot Cross Buns

Ingredients

Buns
1/4 cup apple juice or rum 
1/2 cup mixed dried fruit
1/2 cup raisins or dried currants
1 1/4 cups milk, room temperature
3 large eggs, 1 separated
6 tablespoons butter, room temperature
2 teaspoons instant yeast
1/4 cup light brown sugar, firmly packed
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground cloves or allspice
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1 3/4 teaspoons salt
1 tablespoon baking powder
3	1/2 cups King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour

Topping
1 large egg white, reserved from above
1 tablespoon milk

Icing
1 cup + 2 tablespoons confectioners' sugar
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
pinch of salt
4 teaspoons milk, or enough to make a thick, pipeable icing

Tips from our bakers: To up the fiber of these buns, substitute 1 cup (4 1/2 ounces) Hi-maize Fiber for 1 cup of the flour.

Directions

Lightly grease a 10" square pan or 9" x 13" pan.

Mix the rum or apple juice with the dried fruit and raisins, cover with plastic wrap, and microwave briefly, just till the fruit and liquid are very warm, and the plastic starts to "shrink wrap" itself over the top of the bowl. Set aside to cool to room temperature. Note: If you worry about using plastic wrap in your microwave, simply cover the bowl with a glass lid.

When the fruit is cool, mix together all of the dough ingredients except the fruit, and knead, using an electric mixer or bread machine, till the dough is soft and elastic. Mix in the fruit and any liquid not absorbed.

Let the dough rise for 1 hour, covered. It should become puffy, though may not double in bulk.

Divide the dough into billiard ball-sized pieces, about 3 3/4 ounces each. A heaped muffin scoop (about 1/3 cup) makes about the right portion. You'll make 12 to 14 buns. Use your greased hands to round them into balls. Arrange them in the prepared pan.

Cover the pan, and let the buns rise for 1 hour, or until they've puffed up and are touching one another. While the dough is rising, preheat the oven to 375°F.

Whisk together the reserved egg white and milk, and brush it over the buns.

Bake the buns for 20 minutes, until they're golden brown. Remove from the oven, and transfer to a rack to cool.

Mix together the icing ingredients, and when the buns are completely cool, pipe it in a cross shape atop each bun.

Nutrition information: Serving Size: 114g, 1 bun Servings Per Batch: 12 Amount Per Serving: Calories: 273 Calories from Fat: 19g Total Fat: 2g Saturated Fat: 1g Trans Fat: 0g Cholesterol: 54mg Sodium: 375 mg Total Carbohydrate: 57g Dietary Fiber: 2 Sugars: 24g Protein: 8g

www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/easy-hot-cross-buns-recipe

Hot Cross Buns

MAKES: 30 servings

. Yield: 2-1/2 dozen.

Ingredients

2 packages (1/4 ounce each) active dry yeast
1/2 cup warm water (110° to 115°)
1 cup warm milk (110° to 115°)
1/2 cup sugar
1/4 cup butter, softened
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
6-1/2 to 7 cups all-purpose flour
4 eggs
1/2 cup dried currants
1/2 cup raisins

GLAZE:
2 tablespoons water
1 egg yolk

ICING:
1 cup confectioners' sugar
4 teaspoons milk
¼ teaspoon vanilla extract

Directions

In a large bowl, dissolve yeast in water. Add milk, sugar, butter, vanilla, salt, nutmeg and 3 cups of flour. Beat until smooth. Add eggs, one at a time, beating well after each. Stir in the currants, raisins and enough remaining flour to form a soft dough.

Turn onto a floured surface; knead until smooth and elastic, 6-8 minutes. Place in a greased bowl; turn once to grease top. Cover and let rise in a warm place until doubled, about 1 hour.

Punch dough down; shape into 30 balls. Place on greased baking sheets. Cut a cross on top of each roll with a sharp knife. Cover and let rise until doubled, about 30 minutes.

Beat water and egg yolk; brush over rolls. Bake at 375° for 12-15 minutes or until golden. Cool on wire racks. For icing, combine the confectioners' sugar, milk and vanilla until smooth; drizzle over rolls

Originally published as Hot Cross Buns in Taste of Home February/March 1996, p17

Nutritional Facts: 1 serving (1 each) equals 173 calories, 3 g fat (1 g saturated fat), 41 mg cholesterol, 108 mg sodium, 32 g carbohydrate, 1 g fiber, 4 g protein.

www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/hot-cross-buns#ixzz3UxyNxCj0

Easter Hot Cross Buns lissalea

Ingredients

makes 16 buns

Ingredients:

3/4 cup lukewarm milk, divided 
1 (.25 ounce) package active dry yeast 
1 teaspoon white sugar 
3 1/4 cups all-purpose flour, divided, or more as needed 
1/4 cup white sugar 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/2 teaspoon ground allspice 
1/4 teaspoon ground cloves 
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
1/4 cup softened butter 
2 large eggs 
3/4 cup golden raisins, chopped 
2 tablespoons orange marmalade

Glaze: 
1 egg white 
1 tablespoon milk

Frosting: 
1/3 cup confectioners' sugar 
1 1/2 teaspoons milk

Directions

Stir 1/4 cup milk, yeast, and 1 teaspoon sugar together in a small bowl; let stand until foamy, about 5 minutes.

Whisk 3 cups flour, 1/4 cup white sugar, salt, cinnamon, allspice, cloves, and nutmeg together in a large bowl. Stir yeast mixture, 1/2 cup milk, softened butter, and eggs into flour mixture with a wooden spoon until well incorporated; stir in raisins and marmalade. Dough will be sticky.

Sprinkle remaining 1/4 cup flour onto work surface; turn dough onto surface and knead, incorporating additional flour as needed, until tacky but not sticking to fingers, about 10 minutes. Form dough into a ball.

Place dough in a large, lightly-oiled bowl and turn to coat. Cover bowl with a clean towel and let dough rise in a warm place until doubled in volume, about 2 hours.

Deflate dough; divide into 16 equal pieces and form into round buns. Place buns 1 1/2 inches apart on a lightly greased baking sheets; cover with a light cloth and let rise until doubled in volume, about 40 minutes.

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C).

Whisk egg white and 1 tablespoon milk together in a small bowl. Use a sharp knife to score a deep cross on top of each bun; brush buns with egg wash.

Bake in the preheated oven until lightly browned, about 12 minutes. Remove to cool completely on a wire rack, about 15 minutes.

Place confectioners' sugar and 1 1/2 teaspoons milk in a plastic sandwich bag; knead the bag until combined. Snip off one corner of the bag; pipe a cross into the scored lines on each bun.

NOTE: This is my method for forming 16 equal pieces of dough: Cut dough in half. Work with one half at a time. Hand roll into a log; cut in half again. Roll each piece again; cut in half again; repeat once more; you will have 8 pieces. Repeat the process with the other half of the dough for a total of 16 pieces.

Nutrition; Calories 186 kcal - Carbohydrates 33.4 g - Cholesterol 35 mg - Fat 4.1 g - Fiber 1.3 g - Protein 4.5 g

www.allrecipes.com/recipe/easter-hot-cross-buns/

Hot Cross Buns

YIELD: Makes 24 buns

Ingredients

1 cup warm milk (105°115°F.)
two 1/4-ounce packages (5 teaspoons) active dry yeast
1/2 cup plus 1 teaspoon granulated sugar
4 cups all-purpose flour
1 1/2 teaspoons ground allspice
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon salt
1 1/4 sticks (1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons) cold unsalted butter
2 large eggs
1 large egg yolk
1/2 cup dried currants
1/3 cup golden raisins
2 teaspoons finely grated fresh orange zest
2 teaspoons finely grated fresh lemon zest
3 tablespoons superfine granulated sugar

Preparation

In a small bowl stir together milk, yeast, and 1 teaspoon granulated sugar. Let mixture stand 5 minutes, or until foamy.

Into a large bowl sift together flour, allspice, cinnamon, salt, and remaining 1/2 cup granulated sugar. Cut butter into bits and with your fingertips or a pastry blender blend into flour mixture until mixture resembles coarse meal. Stir in the currants, raisins and enough remaining flour to form a soft dough. Lightly beat 1 whole egg with egg yolk.

Make a well in center of flour mixture and pour in yeast and egg mixtures, currants, raisins, and zests. Stir mixture until a dough is formed. Transfer dough to a floured surface and with floured hands knead until smooth and elastic, about 10 minutes. Transfer dough to an oiled large bowl and turn to coat. Let dough rise, covered with plastic wrap, in a warm place until doubled in bulk, about 1 1/2 hours.

Butter 2 large baking sheets.

On a floured surface with floured hands knead dough briefly and form into two 12-inch-long logs. Cut each log crosswise into 12 equal pieces. Form each piece into a ball and arrange about 1 1/2 inches apart on baking sheets. Let buns rise, covered, in a warm place until doubled in bulk, about 45 minutes.

Preheat oven to 400°F.

While buns are rising, lightly beat remaining egg with superfine sugar to make an egg glaze. On a lightly floured surface with a floured rolling pin roll out pastry dough into a 20- by 6-inch rectangle (about 1/8 inch thick). With a sharp knife cut rectangle crosswise into 1/8-inch- wide strips.

Brush buns with egg glaze and arrange 2 pastry strips over center of each bun to form a cross. Trim ends of pastry strips flush with bottoms of buns.

Bake buns in upper and lower thirds of oven, switching position of sheets halfway through baking, until golden, about 12 minutes.

Transfer buns to a rack to cool slightly. Buns may be made 1 week ahead and frozen, wrapped in foil and put in a sealable plastic bag.

Thaw buns and reheat before serving. Serve buns warm or at room temperature.

www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/hot-cross-buns

Hot Cross Buns

Yield: 32 buns

INGREDIENTS

Buns
2 packages yeast
1⁄2 cup water
1⁄2 cup warm milk
3⁄4 cup mashed potatoes
1⁄2 cup sugar
1 1⁄4 teaspoons salt
1⁄2 cup butter
2 eggs
2 teaspoons cinnamon
1 teaspoon nutmeg
1 teaspoon ground cloves
1 1⁄2 cups raisins (or 1 1/2 cup mixed raisins and citron)
4 1⁄2 cups flour
1 egg yolk

Icing
1 cup powdered sugar
1 tablespoon milk
1⁄2 teaspoon vanilla

DIRECTIONS

Combine yeast, water, and milk; stir well.

Mix with, potatoes, sugar, salt, butter, eggs, cinnamon, nutmeg, cloves, and raisins.

Beat in flour by cups.

Knead 5 minutes.

Let rise 1 1/2 hours.

Punch down and divide in half 5 times, for 32 pieces of dough.

Fold the corners in to make balls.

Snip a cross onto the top of each ball.

Let rise for 40 minutes.

Brush with egg yolk and water.

Bake 20 minutes at 375.

While the buns are baking, combine milk, sugar, and vanilla to make icing.

When buns are cool, drizzle icing over cross.

www.food.com/recipe/hot-cross-buns

GF- Hot Cross Buns
Author: Nicole @ Gluten-Free on a Shoestring.com

Serves: 11

Ingredients

2 1/2 cups (350g) high-quality all-purpose gluten-free flour, plus more for dusting
1 3/4 teaspoons xanthan gum (omit if your blend already contains it)
1/2 cup (100g) granulated sugar
3 teaspoons instant yeast
1 teaspoon (4g) cream of tartar
1/2 teaspoon ground cardamom
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground allspice
3/4 teaspoon kosher salt
grated zest of 1 medium lemon (about 1 teaspoon)
grated zest of 1 small orange (about 1 teaspoon)
6 ounces dried currants
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon apple cider vinegar
3/4 cup warm milk (about 100 degrees F)
2 extra-large eggs plus 1 egg yolk, at room temperature, divided
1 stick (112 grams) unsalted butter, melted and cooled
1 cup (115g) plus 4 tablespoons (about 29g) confectioners sugar, divided
2 to 3 teaspoons milk

Instructions

In the bowl of a stand mixer, place the flour, xanthan gum, granulated sugar, yeast, cream of tartar, cardamom, cinnamon and allspice, and whisk to combine well. Add salt, lemon zest and orange zest, and whisk once again to combine well. In a separate small bowl, place the dried currants, toss them with a tablespoon of the dry ingredients and set the bowl aside.

Add the vanilla, vinegar, milk, 1 egg and the egg yolk and the butter, and mix on low speed to combine. Turn the mixer up to high speed, and allow to mix for about 6 minutes uninterrupted. Turn off the mixer, and add the dried fruit and reserved dry ingredients to the dough, and mix until the currants are evenly distributed throughout the dough.

Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured piece of parchment paper, and sprinkle lightly with more flour. With well floured hands and a bench scraper, divide the dough into 11 pieces, each weighing about 95 grams. With well-floured hands, roll each piece of dough into a tight ball. Place the buns about 2 inches apart on parchment-lined baking sheets.

Place in a warm and humid, draft-free environment to rise until about 140% of their original size. They will rise more during an oven spring.

While the buns are rising, preheat the oven to 375 degrees F and make the egg glaze. In a small bowl, place the remaining egg and beat it well. Add the 4 tablespoons confectioners sugar, and beat to combine well.

Once the dough has finished rising, brush the top of each bun generously with the egg glaze. With a sharp knife, slice a shallow cross (+) in the top of each roll (see photo). Place the baking sheet it in the center of the preheated oven and bake, rotating once during baking, until the buns are golden brown and firm to the touch, 25 to 35 minutes. Allow the buns to cool for about 10 minutes on the baking sheet before transferring them to a wire rack to cool completely.

While the buns are cooling, make the icing for the cross. In a medium-sized bowl, combine the remaining 1 cup confectioners sugar with 2 tablespoons milk. Mix to combine well. It will form a thick paste. If it is so thick that you will not be able to squeeze it through a plain pastry tip, thin it with some more milk, a drop or two at a time. It should be just thin enough to pipe, but still very thick.

Once the rolls have cooled completely, place the icing in a pastry bag fitted with a #10 plain tip, and pipe a cross (+) neatly over the cross you made with a knife, on each roll. If you attempt to ice the cross before the rolls are completely cool, the icing will melt and run.

www.glutenfreeonashoestring.com/hot-cross-buns-revisited/

Gluten-free hot cross buns By Paul Hollywood

Makes 15

Ingredients

300ml full-fat milk, plus 2 tbsp more
50g butter
500g gluten and wheat-free white bread flour (we used Doves Farm gluten & wheat free white bread flour)
1 tsp salt
75g caster sugar
1 tbsp sunflower oil
2 tsp quick or fast-action yeast
1 large egg, beaten
1 tsp olive oil
75g sultanas
50g mixed peel
zest 1 orange
1 apple, peeled, cored and finely chopped
1 tsp ground cinnamon
For the cross
30g gluten and wheat-free plain flour, plus extra for dusting

For the glaze
3 tbsp apricot jam

Method

Bring the milk to the boil, then remove from the heat and add the butter. Leave to cool until it reaches hand temperature. Mix the flour, salt, sugar and yeast with the warm milk and egg in a mixer with a dough attachment, or with a wooden spoon, then bring together the dough with your hands. Don't knead.

Put the dough in a lightly oiled bowl. Cover with oiled cling film and leave to rise in a warm place for 1 hr or until doubled in size and a finger pressed into it leaves a dent.

Tip in the olive oil, sultanas, mixed peel, orange zest, apple and cinnamon and mix into the dough. Shape into buns by lightly oiling your hands and dividing the dough into 100g pieces before rolling into balls. Leave to rise for another hour.

Heat oven to 220C/200C fan/gas 7. Mix the flour with about 3 tbsp water to make the paste for the cross  add the water 1 tbsp at a time, so you add just enough for a thick paste. Spoon into a piping bag with a small nozzle. Pipe a line along each row of buns, then repeat in the other direction to create crosses. Bake for 20 mins on the middle shelf of the oven, until golden brown.

Gently heat the apricot jam to melt, then sieve to get rid of any chunks. While the jam is still warm, brush over the top of the warm buns and leave to cool.

Nutrition per serving - Kcalories 226 - Protein 5g - Carbs 41g - Fat 4g - Saturates 2g - Fibre 2g - Sugar 14g - Salt 0.5g

www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/2119644/glutenfree-hot-cross-buns

Gluten-Free Hot Cross Buns Teri Lee Gruss

Ingredients
3/4 cup light buckwheat OR sorghum flour
3/4 cup all purpose gluten-free flour mix (I used Bob's Red Mill Pizza Mix with good results)
1/3 cup potato starch (not flour)
1 tablespoon instant dry yeast
2 teaspoons guar gum
1 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/4 teaspoon ground allspice
2 teaspoons gluten-free mayonnaise
2 large, lightly beaten eggs
3/4 cup light canned coconut milk OR your favovrite dairy free milk substitute
2 tablespoons light olive oil
6 tablespoons honey OR organic Agave nectar
1 cup raisins
1/2 teaspoon lemon extract
1 tablespoon freshly grated lemon zest

Egg Wash - 1 large, lightly beaten egg mixed with 1 tablespoon water

Icing for the Crosses on the Buns:
3/4 cup gluten-free powdered sugar
1 tablespoon coconut milk OR your favorite dairy free milk substitute
1 teaspoon freshly grated lemon zest
1/4 teaspoon lemon extract

Preparation

Preheat oven to 375° F / 190° C

Line a small baking sheet with parchment paper or lightly grease

In a medium mixing bowl, add all dry ingredients for the buns and whisk to thoroughly combine.

In a 1 quart pitcher or medium mixing bowl, lightly beat eggs, add mayonnaise, coconut milk, olive oil, honey and lemon extract. Stir to combine.

Add the wet ingredients to the dry ingredients and beat with an electric mixer just until the batter is combined.

Fold in raisins and freshly grated lemon peel and gently combine.

Use an ice cream scoop with a 1/3 cup capacity to scoop 9 buns on to prepared baking sheet. If you don't have an ice cream scoop, use a 1/3 cup measuring cup. Leave about 2-inches between buns.

Dip the handle of a wooden spoon in water to prevent sticking and press handle into the top of each bun to form a cross.

Place uncovered buns in a warm location and allow to rise for 1 hour.

Beat one egg with 1 tablespoon water and brush buns with the egg wash.

Bake buns in preheated oven for 20 to 25 minutes or until golden and done.

Cool on a wire rack for 5 minutes.

While buns are cooling, mix the gluten-free powdered sugar, coconut milk, grated lemon zest and lemon extract. Stir with a fork until lumps are gone and icing is smooth.

Use a spatula to scrape the icing into a plastic sandwich bag. This makes piping the icing on the buns easier but you can drizzle the icing on with a small spoon if like.

Pipe icing on buns to make crosses.

Serve warm

Yield- 9 large buns

Tips: For convenience you can make the bun dough the day before you plan to bake and serve the buns. Put the dough in a container with a tight-fitting lid and refrigerate. Remove the dough from the refrigerator about 3 hours before baking. Allow the dough to come to room temperature.

Reminder: Always make sure your work surfaces, utensils, pans and tools are free of gluten. Always read product labels. Manufacturers can change product formulations without notice. When in doubt, do not buy or use a product before contacting the manufacturer for verification that the product is free of gluten.

A few notes:
Very important to spoon flour into cup so that it is not too dense or dry!

The recipe above is not refined sugar free because I used glace mix (the small coloured chunks of candied stuff). It can easily be made refined sugar free by using a mixture of sugar free dried fruits.

Once they are cool, store in an air tight plastic bag. Dont stick them in the fridge as that encourages them to dry out faster!

www.glutenfreecooking.about.com/od/glutenfreerollsandbuns/r/gfhotcrossbuns.htm

Vegan Refined Sugar and Gluten Free Hot Cross Buns

Ingredients:

1/2 c. brown rice flour
1/2 c. sorghum flour
1/4 c. millet flour
1/4 c. potato starch
1/2 c. tapioca starch
1 1/2 tsp. xathan gum
1 tsp. unflavoured gelatin **(This is the non-vegan culprit  if you want to make it vegan, try agar-agar flakes.)
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. dry egg replacer
1/2+ tsp. cardamom
1/4 tsp. nutmeg
2 tbsp. almond flour
1 egg replacer (1 1/2 tsp. dry made with 2 tbsp. rice milk)
1/4 c. applesauce
3/4 tsp. apple cider vinegar
2 tbsp. honey or agave, divided into 1 tsp. and 1 tbsp. + 2 tsp.
2 tbsp. coconut oil, cut into small chunks
1 tsp. lemon zest
2 1/4 tsp. dry yeast granules
3/4 c. warm water (105  110 F)
1/4 c. citron peel or glace mix
1/4 c. raisins

Directions:

Grease and dust an 8″ pan with flour (I used tapioca starch.)

In a liquid measure cup, measure out warm water. Add the yeast and 1 tsp. of honey. Stir until yeast is dissolved. Set aside to proof.

In a medium bowl, measure out all the dry ingredients, making sure to spoon flours into the measuring cups, not scoop them. Whisk together until combined. Set aside.

In the bowl of a mixer, put the egg replacer, applesauce, apple cider vinegar, 1 tbsp + 2 tsp. honey, coconut oil and lemon zest. Beat on medium until mixture is well combined and you can no longer see any big-ish chunks of coconut oil.

Add the water yeast mixture and beat until combined.

Spoon in the dry ingredients at low speed until combined. Then beat on medium-high speed for about 2 minutes. Mix in raisins and citron peel.

Spoon dough into the 8″ pan making 9 about evenly sized and spaced buns. The dough at this point is quite sticky, so its okay if its not in a perfect bun shape.

Cover with a dish towel and let rise until about doubled in size. (I left mine on the kitchen counter and went away for two hours and came back, but if you dont have that time, stick the buns in a warm place where they will rise much faster. The original recipe said about 35 minutes for rapid acting yeast and 60 minutes for regular yeast.)

Preheat oven to 375F. Using a sharp knife, use the tip to cut a cross in each bun.

Bake for about 24 minutes or until golden brown on top and a toothpick inserted comes out clean.

Remove and let them cool.

If you so desire, you can mix some icing sugar with a small amount of water and pipe on crosses. I only did it to two buns for pictures as otherwise they were sweet enough.

Enjoy!

www.withoutadornment.wordpress.com/2011/04/18/vegan-refined-sugar-and-gluten-free-hot-cross-buns/

Gluten-Free Hot Cross Buns By Rebecca Reilly

MAKES 9 BUNS

Ingredients

3 cups Living Without's gluten-free High-Protein
Flour Blend (slightly more flour may be needed;
see **Thickening Tip below)

Ingrtedients:
⅓ cup sugar
2 packages rapid-rise yeast
½ cup powdered milk of choice*
3 teaspoons xanthan gum
1 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon cinnamon
1 cup warm water**
¼ cup light olive oil or melted coconut oil
3 eggs, lightly beaten***
1 teaspoon vinegar
1 cup raisins
¼ cup diced candied lemon peel, optional
¼ cup diced candied orange peel, optional
3 tablespoons melted butter or shortening of choice, for brushing

Directions:

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees. Lightly grease a 10-inch cake pan.

Mix flour blend, sugar, yeast, powdered milk, xanthan gum, salt and cinnamon together.

Add water, oil, eggs and vinegar and beat for 5 minutes.

Mix in raisins and candied fruit peels, if desired.

Scrape dough out onto a floured cookie sheet. Cut the dough into 8 or 9 pieces and gently shape each into a ball. Place one ball of dough in the center of prepared cake pan.

Loosely arrange the remaining balls around it, leaving room for buns to rise. Brush the buns with melted butter and cut an X into the top of each bun. Cover with a piece of plastic wrap and let rise in a warm, draft-free spot for 20 to 30 minutes.

Place buns in preheated oven and bake for 30 to 35 minutes until golden brown. Remove from oven and cool on a rack. When the buns are cool, drizzle icing over the scored X.

*DAIRY-FREE TIP For dairy-free rolls, try powdered rice milk, powdered potato milk or powdered soy milk, available at many large supermarkets, health food stores or online.

**THICKENING TIP Although our test kitchen had no problems with these buns, some readers said the dough was too sticky. They sent us these solutions, either of which should work fine:

Just keep adding the protein flour (a spoonful at a time) to the dough until it is barely manageable and put it in the pan to rise or use only ¾ cup warm water. Then use an ice cream scoop (the kind that has the little arm to push it out) thats been dipped in cornstarch. This makes 12 nice-size buns in a 9x13-inch pan.

***To make Egg-Free Hot Cross Buns, combine 4½ tablespoons applesauce + 1½ teaspoons baking powder + 2¼ teaspoons Ener-G egg replacer + 3 tablespoons water in a blender. Blend briefly until frothy. Mix with liquids in the above recipe.

Icing
1½ cups powdered sugar, sifted
2 tablespoons milk of choice (cow, rice, soy, hemp, almond) 
¼ teaspoon vanilla

Whisk powdered sugar, milk and vanilla together until smooth. Add more milk if icing is too thick.

Each bun contains 467 calories, 13g total fat, 8g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 81mg cholesterol, 296mg sodium, 84g carbohydrate, 4g fiber, 7g protein.

Living Without's High-Protein Flour Blend

MAKES 4¼ CUPS

1¼ cups bean flour (of choice), chickpea flour or soy flour
1 cup arrowroot starch, cornstarch or potato starch
1 cup tapioca starch/flour
1 cup white or brown rice flour
Combine all ingredients. Refrigerate in a covered container until used.

Gluten Free Hot Cross Buns

Makes 18 hot cross buns

Here's a delicious way to make gluten free hot cross buns. Do plan ahead though - mix dough the day before you plan on baking. This is the easiest way to enhance the texture and flavor of any gluten free bread. See notes after recipe for flour details.

Ingredients

Dry: 
3 1/4 cups sorghum flour blend (about 1 lb.) 
4 tablespoons sugar 
2 1/4 teaspoons yeast 
2 1/2 teaspoons xanthan gum (or 3 teaspoons guar) 
1 teaspoon cinnamon 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon each: ginger, cardamom, nutmeg (optional)

Liquid: 
1 1/2 cups milk (any kind) 
3 eggs, slightly beaten 
4 tablespoons butter, melted 
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract 
1 cup raisins or chocolate chips, optional

Next day: 
1/4 teaspoon instant yeast 
Egg wash (1 egg whisked with 3 tablespoons water)

Instructions

In a large bowl, combine gf flour, sugar, yeast, xanthan, cinnamon, salt, and additional spices. It's important to blend dry ingredients thoroughly. Set aside.

In the bowl of a stand mixer combine: milk, eggs, butter, and vanilla extract.

Add (blended) dry ingredients to liquids in bowl. Mix on low speed, scrape bowl down, and blend more on medium speed until smooth and cohesive. Dough will have the consistency of a thick brownie batter and will be stickier than its gluten counterpart. Fold in chocolate chips or raisins.

Cover dough and refrigerate overnight. It will rise in the fridge, so allow room for that. The next day, remove dough from fridge and let sit at room temp for 20-30 minutes. Dissolve 1/4 teaspoon instant yeast into a tablespoon of water and stir into dough.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Grease two 8x8 pans well. Using a #16 disher, drop 9 dough balls into each pan.

Use a dampened spatula to smooth top of dough, then brush with egg wash. A few minutes (10-15) in a warm room or 100 degree oven is all thats needed before baking.

Bake for 22-24 minutes. Transfer buns to a cooling rack after about 10 minutes to avoid soggy bottoms from excess moisture.

Top with a simple glaze of 1/2 cup powdered sugar mixed with 1 tablespoon milk.

Notes:

Make a sorghum flour blend by combining: 2 parts sorghum flour, 2 parts tapioca flour, 1 part potato starch, and 1 part almond meal. Mix flours well in a large container. Use this blend to replace wheat flour in recipes.

Grease pans well, even non-stick.

Cooled buns can be stored frozen to defrost as needed.

Hot Cross Buns-Gluten-Free by Jeanne

Note: This recipe uses my gluten-free flour mix: Jeannes Gluten-Free All-Purpose Flour Mix (mix together and store in fridge)

Ingredients:

1 1/4 C. (170 g) brown rice flour
1 1/4 C. (205 g) white rice flour
1 C.(120 g) tapioca flour
1 C. (165 g) sweet rice flour (also known as Mochiko)
2 scant tsp. xanthan gum

Special Equipment Needed: stand mixer is really helpful, but a hand mixer will do

Ingredients

For the Buns

2 C (475 ml) warm but not hot milk
2 TBL active dry yeast (I use Red Star)
1 TBL granulated sugar
3 C (420 g) Jeannes Gluten-Free All-Purpose Flour Mix
2 tsp xanthan gum
4 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp allspice
1 tsp each fresh lemon and orange zest
2 extra large eggs at room temperature
1/4 C (50 g) additional granulated sugar
2 tsp vinegar (I use apple cider vinegar)
1/2 tsp vanilla extract
4 TBL (55 g) melted butter, warm but not hot (or neutral vegetable oil)
3/4 C (110 g) raisins (brown or golden)
1 egg mixed with 2 tsp water for egg wash for top of buns
Extra melted butter for greasing the muffin pans
Extra tapioca flour for cutting the cross on each bun

For the Glaze
2 C (225 g) powdered sugar
1 TBL milk
2-3 TBL freshly squeezed lemon juice (adjust to your taste preferences)

Directions:

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F/190 degrees C/gas mark 5.

Grease 18 muffin cups (I use a 12 cup muffin pan and a 6 cup muffin pan) with melted butter.

In a small bowl or a 2 C glass measuring cup, whisk together warm milk and 1 TBL sugar until sugar is dissolved. Whisk in yeast. Set aside to proof (get foamy on top).

In a medium bowl, mix together flour, xanthan gum, baking powder, salt, spices, zests and 1/4 C sugar. Set aside.

In the bowl of mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, place eggs, vinegar, melted butter, and vanilla. Mix briefly to combine. Add yeast mixture. With mixer on low speed, add flour mixture. Turn up speed to medium high and beat for 3 minutes. Add raisins and beat on low until just combined.

Fill muffin cups about 3/4 full. With a wet finger, smooth tops. Dip a sharp knife into the extra tapioca flour and cut a fairly deep cross into the top of each bun. You will need to dip your knife before each cut (i.e., 2 cuts per bun). Do not worry if there is extra tapioca flour on the top of the bunsthis will not affect the taste.

Place muffin tins in a warm place to rise until double in bulkabout 45 minutes to 1 hour. I like to place the rising rolls on the stove to take advantage of the ovens warmth to help them rise.

After the buns have risen, brush the top of each bun lightly with the egg wash. Bake at 375 degrees for 20 minutesor until the buns are a golden brown on top.

When the buns are done baking, remove from oven, carefully remove the buns from the muffin tins and place on racks to cool.

Make the glaze. Whisk together powdered sugar, milk, and lemon juice until smooth. When the buns are cool to the touch, ladle on a bit of the glaze into the top cross of each bun. The glaze will drip down the sides a bit. You will probably have some glaze leftover.

www.artofglutenfreebaking.com/2010/03/hot-cross-buns-gluten-free/

Hot Cross Buns By Linda Etherton

Ingredients

Dry Ingredients:
1 cup sorghum flour
1 cup potato starch
½ cup brown rice flour
½ cup tapioca starch
2 teaspoon xanthan gum
¾ teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon baking powder
2¼ teaspoon instant yeast
¼ cup brown sugar

Wet Ingredients:
2 eggs
3 Tablespoon Earth Balance Buttery Sticks or butter
1 teaspoon vinegar
1 cup warm water (105° - 115°)
½ - ¾ cup raisins and/or dried cranberries

For the Glaze:
1 cup powdered sugar
1  1½ Tablespoons almond milk, regular milk or other milk substitute

Instructions

Grease a 9 x 13 inch baking pan.

In a medium bowl, whisk together the dry ingredients.

In your mixer bowl, beat together the eggs, butter, and vinegar for 3 minutes on medium high speed.

Add the water and dry ingredients. Beat on high for 2 minutes.

Stir in the raisins and/or dried cranberries.

Spoon the dough into the pan to make 12 rounded rolls. You can smooth the rolls by dipping a large metal spoon into cold water then rubbing the back of the spoon over the top of the roll. Dip the spoon into the cold water between smoothing each roll.

Cover the pan with a piece of plastic wrap and let the dough rise in a warm place for 30 minutes. I put mine in a warm oven for 20 minutes, then put the pan on top of the stove for 10 minutes while the oven preheats.

Bake at 375° for 25  30 minutes until browned on top. Remove from the oven and place on a wire rack to cool until no longer hot, but still warm.

Combine the powdered sugar and milk, adding just enough milk to make the glaze moist. Put the glaze in a zip lock bag with ¼ inch of the corner cut off and squeeze it onto the buns in a cross shape.

Serve warm. Reheat cold buns in the microwave until warm and soft.

www.glutenfreehomemaker.com/hot-cross-buns/

Gluten-free hot cross buns

Ingredients 
1 packet gluten-free bread mix 
1/2 cup (115g) caster sugar 
1 sachet dried yeast 
1/4 teaspoon mixed spice 
1 1/2 tablespoons ground cinnamon 
1 tablespoon (25g) soft margarine 
1 3/4 cup (450ml) warm water 
1 cup (80  100g) sultanas

For the Cross:
1/2 cup gluten-free self-raising flour 
1/2 cup water

Method:

Preheat the oven to 240C (220C fan forced)

In a large bowl, combine sugar, margarine, yeast and sultanas with warm water and mix well; then add spices and crusty bread packet and stir with a wooden spoon until well combined.

Let the dough rest for 15min, then dust the bench with gluten-free flour and begin to knead the dough till elastic.

Roll the dough in to small round balls and place on a prepared tray, cover the tray with a damp tea towel and let it prove for a further 35 -45 min.

For the Cross: mix 1/2 cup of gluten free self-raising flour with 1/2 cup water. Spoon the mix into a piping bag with a fine tip, or a plastic bag with a small hole.

Just before baking, brush each bun with a little oil. Then, using the mix in piping bag, make a cross in the centre of each bun.

Set to bake for 16 - 18minutes.

www.taste.com.au/recipes/38746/gluten+free+hot+cross+buns

Hot Cross Buns

Yield: About 24 buns

INGREDIENTS:

DOUGH: 
1-1/2 cup warm milk (105°115°) 
5 teaspoons active dry yeast 
1 teaspoon granulated sugar 
4 cups Pamela's Artisan Flour Blend 
1/2 cup sugar 
1-1/2 tsp ground allspice 
1/2 tsp cinnamon 
1 tsp salt 
1/2 cup plus 2 TBSP cold butter 
1 lg egg 
1 lg egg yolk 
1/2 cup dried currants 
1/3 cup golden raisins 
2 tsp finely grated orange zest 
3 tsp finely grated lemon zest

GLAZE: 
3 TBSP superfine granulated sugar 
1 lg egg

FROSTING: 
1/4 cup buttervery soft 
1 cup powdered sugar 
1 to 2 TBSP milk or orange juice

DIRECTIONS:

Preheat oven to 400°

DOUGH; 
In a small bowl stir together milk, yeast, and 1 teaspoon granulated sugar. Let mixture stand 5 minutes, or until foamy.

Into a large bowl sift together flour, allspice, cinnamon, salt, and remaining 1/2 cup granulated sugar. Cut butter into bits and with your fingertips or a pastry blender blend into flour mixture until mixture resembles coarse meal, place in bowl of stand mixer.

Lightly beat 1 whole egg with egg yolk. Make a well in center of flour mixture and pour in yeast and egg mixtures, currants, raisins, and zests. Mix on medium until dough comes together, about a minute.

Transfer dough to an oiled large bowl and turn to coat. Let dough rise, covered with plastic wrap, in a warm place until doubled in bulk, about 1 1/2 hours.

Line two baking sheets with parchment or oil two large baking pans.

On a floured surface with oiled hands knead dough briefly and form into two 12-inch long logs.

Cut each log crosswise into 12 equal pieces. Form each piece into a ball and arrange about 1 inch apart on baking sheets, or in greased pan.

Let buns rise, covered, in a warm place until doubled in bulk, about 45 minutes.

While buns are rising, lightly beat remaining egg with superfine sugar to make an egg glaze. Brush buns with egg glaze. Bake buns in upper and lower thirds of oven, switching position of sheets halfway through baking, until golden, about 15 to 18 minutes. 
Transfer buns to a rack to cool slightly. Serve buns warm or at room temperature.

FROSTING: 
Mix softened butter with powdered sugar, add milk or orange juice to make a frosting that can be dripped from a spoon to form the cross on the top of the buns.

Chef's note: Feel free to substitute citron or other dried fruits for the raisins and currants.

© Pamela's Products, Inc.

www.pamelasproducts.com/hot-cross-buns/

Create a Gluten-Free Easter Basket!

Here's what you need to build your own gluten-free basket:

Basket (available at discount stores; we paid $2.50 for ours)
"Grass" for the basket ($1.50 at the same discount store)
Dove milk chocolate bunny, 4.5 ounces
Easter Egg-Shaped Tootsie Pops
Easter-themed M&Ms in fun-sized packages
Speck-tacular M&M Eggs (egg-shaped M&Ms)
Jelly Belly jelly beans, assorted
Dove milk chocolate foil-wrapped Easter eggs
Peeps (any color, shape or flavor)

All these candies and confections are listed by their manufacturers as gluten-free (or contain no gluten ingredients and are protected from cross-contamination). However, make sure you double-check labels to be certain. Specifically, Peeps will state "gluten-free" below the ingredients list, and the others will disclose any potential gluten cross-contamination if it's ever an issue.

Enjoy your basket, and Happy Easter!

www.celiacdisease.about.com/od/glutenfreefoodshoppin1/ss/Gluten-Free-Food-List



Grannypeg said:


> Another Great Start to a new week Sam. Love the Bread recipes. Must find a good one for hot cross buns for next week too. I love bread.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I will definitely check the food I have now for grain and if it does I am off to wally world. thanks dawn. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Sam we switched our girls to Wal-Marts new brand of dog food called pure balance. Reasonably priced they like it (except for the bison flavor) and don't scratch near as much. It comes in dry, canned and single serve. We give them the dry and occasionally the canned or single serve as a treat


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the recipe katynora - I had never seen it done with soda cracers.

wonderful everyone there to send mick off on his journey - bet there were some wonderful stories.

so jealous of your trip to rainier - it has been many years since I have been up - maybe this year I can talk Wendell in taking a day and doing the drive up. so beautiful.

sam



KatyNora said:


> May I dust off my chair and rejoin the party, Sam? I've been trying to read along, but really haven't managed too well the past few weeks. Thank Heaven for Margaret and Kate and the summaries!! So much has happened to our KTPers lately, and I've been sending good thoughts and prayers as much as possible.
> 
> Lots of good recipes this week. Wish I had someone to cook for once in a while. Every time I make any family-size recipe, I end up with way too much in leftovers! Oh, speaking of good recipes, Sam, here's a link for the Ritz mock apple pie: http://www.backofthebox.com/recipes/pies-pastries/ritz-mock-apple-pie.html I found the same recipe in my mom's recipe box, but hers was written with soda crackers instead of ritz.
> 
> Things around here have been pretty quiet, apart from family doings. We had the memorial for my nephew two Sundays ago. It was held at his childhood church in Ballard; friends came from as far away as Dutch Harbor Alaska, with such wonderful memories of Mick. DD was able to come home for the memorial and we took a day off to go up to Mount Rainier (Longmire and Paradise). It was quite beautiful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hugs and tons of healing energy for you and yours zooming your way evelyn. --- sam



EJS said:


> Just checking in to mark my place.
> I want to start a ((((((group hug)))))) here.
> Love you all
> Evelyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hickory does the same thing when she hears a dog bark on television - seems so confused. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:



> Having leftover corn beef & cabbage for supper; DH already eaten his.
> I'll go fix mine in a minute but wanted to share a funny on Sydney.
> 
> New sofa was delivered very early this morning. He sniffed it but that was all. Later (I but a blanket over the seat portion) he jumped up on it and was checking it out when he suddenly started to growl and bark. I looked over and he had for the first time caught his reflection in the mirrors that are on the doors of the wardrobe that is in the livingroom.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what great fun finding new relatives. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone Sam what a great bunch of recipes.
> 
> EJS - I am in on that group hug. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think it would be gluten free using regular flour. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> KatyNora, welcome back, sorry about your DN.
> Pacer congrats on the new addition to your family, that is one big baby, mine were 2 months old before that big!
> Melody, nice you are getting to know a relative you didn't meet before. Because my cousins are mostly in Ontario, have quite a few I haven't met, hopefully I will meet a few more soon as I want to go visit.
> Sam, thanks for all the great recipes.
> I have a silly question, could I use regular flour in the GF recipes? My wheat farmer DH would have a fit if I tried to feed him that & I don't have any of those different things in my house & not sure if I could buy them here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking good poledra - love the color. anxious to see it all done. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Almost finished.
> It looks more red an green that it is, its tangerine dream and Eco green. Brown Shhep cotton fleece.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good heavens - am I the only one here? where are you Julie? --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Having leftover corn beef & cabbage for supper; DH already eaten his.
> I'll go fix mine in a minute but wanted to share a funny on Sydney.
> 
> New sofa was delivered very early this morning. He sniffed it but that was all. Later (I but a blanket over the seat portion) he jumped up on it and was checking it out when he suddenly started to growl and bark. I looked over and he had for the first time caught his reflection in the mirrors that are on the doors of the wardrobe that is in the livingroom.
> ...


Maryanne is here at the moment so she has bought her budgie with her. The other day David found budgie sounds on you tube and played them to Cockie who fratically sang away to them. The next day I tried it- this time he was very quite, but made his way straight to the mirror in his cage and pecked away at the mirror- clearly thinking his reflection was the budgie 'talking' to him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> is this being anal? --- sam
> 
> t


Possibly- you did find a few of them!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Sam... thanks for a wonderful start to the weekend. So happy to hear that Ayden is getting to school currently. I have friends who put bacon grease on the dog food during the winter to help their fur and one friend puts a can of green beans in her dog's food.
> 
> I haven't read up on recent posts to last week's KTP. My DH's cousin gave birth to a son last night. He was 22 inches long and weighed 10 pounds. Ouch! He was either one or two weeks overdue. I will get to meet him this summer. Matthew is still working on the dog drawing. It is looking really nice. I believe I will be off from work this Sunday. I am trying to get laundry and dishes completed before then so I can enjoy my day off. I am working tomorrow so I need to get some sleep. Alarm will go off at 2:30 in the morning which is when some of you manage to go to bed. I do hope everyone will have a safe weekend.


Ooh I remember it well youngest was also. 22inches and weighed 10 pounds 4 ounces 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone Sam what a great bunch of recipes.
> 
> EJS - I am in on that group hug. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


It definitely is a small world


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I will gladly join in on the group hug ((((group hug)))))


Yes you can count me in for a group hug (((( group hug)))))
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam and everyone. Back from France last Tuesday, meeting with the Museum Wednesday morning, collected the gks from school the last three days, WI sewing groups and this evening we have been to see DDs production of the Secret Garden. It was brilliant, beautiful singing and wonderful acting. It was hard to believe they were only school children.
> Hope everyone is going to have a good week end. I'll try and keep up with you all this week.


Welcome back Josephine! Sounds like your feet haven't touched the ground since you got back! Sit down and take a breath!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I loved the scarf, Sam. I shall look at the recipes over coffee. Thank you and thank you Kate for the round up :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

EJS said:


> Just checking in to mark my place.
> I want to start a ((((((group hug)))))) here.
> Love you all
> Evelyn


{{{I'm in!}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks for the great start again Sam, and great recipes. Also, KateB, thank you for the great summary and for filling in for Darowil.
> 
> I got my free one this afternoon, thanks Sam


Can't take any credit for the Summary, it was Margaret's work, I only posted it!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> KatyNora and Purple, welcome home, literally and figuratively.


Thank you, just waking up with a cup of coffee. Definitely having a lazy week end. X

hi Katy, lovely to see you x


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Almost finished.
> It looks more red an green that it is, its tangerine dream and Eco green. Brown Shhep cotton fleece.


That is looking good! I love the colour scheme.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is looking good! I love the colour scheme.


I quite agree, beautiful work.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Just having my coffee before I get up. Thank you all for your welcome back. Healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hey guys, wanted to let my kp family know, we lost dad last sunday, after a rough bought, he did rally back for a wk, but came in ER fri. and we were all by his side, literally the whole family, wife, 2 daughters, 2 grands (he raised in his home) and the 2 from nashville, got there to spend time while he knew us, sister and bro in law cousins came by, we had a glorious last few days, while he was knowing us, we held his hands talked and he would blink or squeese our hands and oh what a steel grip he still had. all the physical work he did his whole life. he and mom were side by side hand in hand til the end. many great stories were shared. just the hardest thing i have had to do. loved that man. i want to share something my sister wrote and i read at his memorial service -
Saying Goodby to Dad as God is saying Hello today. We thank God for loaning this wonderful man to us to fulfill the most important male role in our life. The life Lessons he taught us formed who we are, formed our family tree. He took his role as our father, Papaw and Husband as his most important job. Holding his hand, thanking God, I hope Dad could truly hear us as we thank him for being there and that we love him.
sister read a great memorial she wrote of growing up with dad and our life. was a great celebration for him. Now we are all learning to let go and the day to day with out seeing him. Sad and Hard. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hey guys, wanted to let my kp family know, we lost dad last sunday, after a rough bought, he did rally back for a wk, but came in ER fri. and we were all by his side, literally the whole family, wife, 2 daughters, 2 grands (he raised in his home) and the 2 from nashville, got there to spend time while he knew us, sister and bro in law cousins came by, we had a glorious last few days, while he was knowing us, we held his hands talked and he would blink or squeese our hands and oh what a steel grip he still had. all the physical work he did his whole life. he and mom were side by side hand in hand til the end. many great stories were shared. just the hardest thing i have had to do. loved that man. i want to share something my sister wrote and i read at his memorial service -
> Saying Goodby to Dad as God is saying Hello today. We thank God for loaning this wonderful man to us to fulfill the most important male role in our life. The life Lessons he taught us formed who we are, formed our family tree. He took his role as our father, Papaw and Husband as his most important job. Holding his hand, thanking God, I hope Dad could truly hear us as we thank him for being there and that we love him.
> sister read a great memorial she wrote of growing up with dad and our life. was a great celebration for him. Now we are all learning to let go and the day to day with out seeing him. Sad and Hard. Thanks for letting me share.


Sending you peaceful hugs. I know the feeling of loosing your Dad, he will always be there for you as mine is for me. x


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hey guys, wanted to let my kp family know, we lost dad last sunday, after a rough bought, he did rally back for a wk, but came in ER fri. and we were all by his side, literally the whole family, wife, 2 daughters, 2 grands (he raised in his home) and the 2 from nashville, got there to spend time while he knew us, sister and bro in law cousins came by, we had a glorious last few days, while he was knowing us, we held his hands talked and he would blink or squeese our hands and oh what a steel grip he still had. all the physical work he did his whole life. he and mom were side by side hand in hand til the end. many great stories were shared. just the hardest thing i have had to do. loved that man. i want to share something my sister wrote and i read at his memorial service -
> Saying Goodby to Dad as God is saying Hello today. We thank God for loaning this wonderful man to us to fulfill the most important male role in our life. The life Lessons he taught us formed who we are, formed our family tree. He took his role as our father, Papaw and Husband as his most important job. Holding his hand, thanking God, I hope Dad could truly hear us as we thank him for being there and that we love him.
> sister read a great memorial she wrote of growing up with dad and our life. was a great celebration for him. Now we are all learning to let go and the day to day with out seeing him. Sad and Hard. Thanks for letting me share.


If there is ever a peaceful way to exit this life, then this is it and you all made it so for him. Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> May I dust off my chair and rejoin the party, Sam? I've been trying to read along, but really haven't managed too well the past few weeks. Thank Heaven for Margaret and Kate and the summaries!! So much has happened to our KTPers lately, and I've been sending good thoughts and prayers as much as possible.
> 
> Lots of good recipes this week. Wish I had someone to cook for once in a while. Every time I make any family-size recipe, I end up with way too much in leftovers! Oh, speaking of good recipes, Sam, here's a link for the Ritz mock apple pie: http://www.backofthebox.com/recipes/pies-pastries/ritz-mock-apple-pie.html I found the same recipe in my mom's recipe box, but hers was written with soda crackers instead of ritz.
> 
> Things around here have been pretty quiet, apart from family doings. We had the memorial for my nephew two Sundays ago. It was held at his childhood church in Ballard; friends came from as far away as Dutch Harbor Alaska, with such wonderful memories of Mick. DD was able to come home for the memorial and we took a day off to go up to Mount Rainier (Longmire and Paradise). It was quite beautiful.


So good to have you back. I hope things have settled so you can join us more often!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Good to hear Ayden has been going to school Sam .Long May it continue and I've got to say I love the beach too
> Sonja


Ditto to both. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam and everyone. Back from France last Tuesday, meeting with the Museum Wednesday morning, collected the gks from school the last three days, WI sewing groups and this evening we have been to see DDs production of the Secret Garden. It was brilliant, beautiful singing and wonderful acting. It was hard to believe they were only school children.
> Hope everyone is going to have a good week end. I'll try and keep up with you all this week.


Hello, Josephine. I've missed you but glad you were busy having fun.
When is your knee surgery? That's coming up soon, isn't it?
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello everyone. Well my ex's funeral was yesterday and all went ok. Both my children did wonderful readings of their thoughts and some memories. It has been a very tough week to say the least. Thankyou for all your thoughts and prayers. He can be at rest now, no more demons. 

Now to see if I can make some sense out of what I have missed on here.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sam... thanks for a wonderful start to the weekend. So happy to hear that Ayden is getting to school currently. I have friends who put bacon grease on the dog food during the winter to help their fur and one friend puts a can of green beans in her dog's food.
> 
> I haven't read up on recent posts to last week's KTP. My DH's cousin gave birth to a son last night. He was 22 inches long and weighed 10 pounds. Ouch! He was either one or two weeks overdue. I will get to meet him this summer. Matthew is still working on the dog drawing. It is looking really nice. I believe I will be off from work this Sunday. I am trying to get laundry and dishes completed before then so I can enjoy my day off. I am working tomorrow so I need to get some sleep. Alarm will go off at 2:30 in the morning which is when some of you manage to go to bed. I do hope everyone will have a safe weekend.


Congratulations on the new nephew by marriage. WOW!! That's one big boy. None of my four even weighed 7 lbs and my youngest son only weighed 5 lbs 15 oz!! Now he's 6'2" tall. He sure made up for it!
I'm glad you have a day off to look forward to.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The sun is starting to peak out, but it's expected to be a colder day than the 50 and 60F degree days we've had this week...Spring is definitely in the air though so that is hopeful.

Saying thanks to all the prayer warriors who had our DGS on the list...the spot (thought to be a hole) on his left retina has been determined to be like a birthmark freckle or mole and nothing to worry about. We just have to do a follow up in a year to be there's no change, but otherwise not a bother. 

DGS was with us after the Dr. appointment and he asked to help me with the Easter treats since we're having everyone for Brunch at our house. We went out to PInterest and he found all kinds of things to make....It will be lots of fun!

Busy week coming up as DH is off for Spring Break and we (I) have plans to get windows cleaned, carpets & drapes cleaned and summer/winter clothes swapped out and cleaned out to GoodWill, etc. I also hope to make up some Easter things for the kids (knitting and crochet and get some progress made on WIPs. 

I also want to get in some time for me to get a haircut and permanent (necessary for my thin hair) and hopefully a manicure and pedicure.

I did finish DH's slippers that have been WIP for about 2 years and just have to wash and block them (some felting) and maybe put a crochet edging around the top to make them a little more stable and I want to put some non-slip stuff on the bottoms. Size 16 slippers look like huge footprints on my foyer floor!

So sorry to hear of our loved ones passing away and condolences to all who have suffered so these past few weeks. Also want to acknowledge the new babies who have come into our world..Welcome!

Sam, you've outdone yourself (and that's no easy task) in pulling all these recipes - I now have to go back and pick a couple to use for Easter brunch..one of the hot-cross buns for sure!

Love to all.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Having leftover corn beef & cabbage for supper; DH already eaten his.
> I'll go fix mine in a minute but wanted to share a funny on Sydney.
> 
> New sofa was delivered very early this morning. He sniffed it but that was all. Later (I but a blanket over the seat portion) he jumped up on it and was checking it out when he suddenly started to growl and bark. I looked over and he had for the first time caught his reflection in the mirrors that are on the doors of the wardrobe that is in the livingroom.
> ...


At least that dog in the mirror got Sydney's mind off eating the new sofa!!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I will gladly join in on the group hug ((((group hug)))))


I am in ((((group hug ))))


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Almost finished.
> It looks more red an green that it is, its tangerine dream and Eco green. Brown Shhep cotton fleece.


Very pretty. Where did you get the pattern or is it one of your designs?
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hey guys, wanted to let my kp family know, we lost dad last sunday, after a rough bought, he did rally back for a wk, but came in ER fri. and we were all by his side, literally the whole family, wife, 2 daughters, 2 grands (he raised in his home) and the 2 from nashville, got there to spend time while he knew us, sister and bro in law cousins came by, we had a glorious last few days, while he was knowing us, we held his hands talked and he would blink or squeese our hands and oh what a steel grip he still had. all the physical work he did his whole life. he and mom were side by side hand in hand til the end. many great stories were shared. just the hardest thing i have had to do. loved that man. i want to share something my sister wrote and i read at his memorial service -
> Saying Goodby to Dad as God is saying Hello today. We thank God for loaning this wonderful man to us to fulfill the most important male role in our life. The life Lessons he taught us formed who we are, formed our family tree. He took his role as our father, Papaw and Husband as his most important job. Holding his hand, thanking God, I hope Dad could truly hear us as we thank him for being there and that we love him.
> sister read a great memorial she wrote of growing up with dad and our life. was a great celebration for him. Now we are all learning to let go and the day to day with out seeing him. Sad and Hard. Thanks for letting me share.


What lovely memories youhave of your father- and of his last days as well. When my FIL died 3 years ago it was an experience like this- a sad but wonderful time. And this week my DH was able to be there when his mother died- though this time he was th eonly one there. He was very glad to be there.
Your father sounds like a great guy and so important to you all.
It's such a comfort knowing that they are saying hello to God and seeing his full glory isn't it?
But sorry for your grief and that of your family- praying that you will all feel peace in your grief.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hey guys, wanted to let my kp family know, we lost dad last sunday, after a rough bought, he did rally back for a wk, but came in ER fri. and we were all by his side, literally the whole family, wife, 2 daughters, 2 grands (he raised in his home) and the 2 from nashville, got there to spend time while he knew us, sister and bro in law cousins came by, we had a glorious last few days, while he was knowing us, we held his hands talked and he would blink or squeese our hands and oh what a steel grip he still had. all the physical work he did his whole life. he and mom were side by side hand in hand til the end. many great stories were shared. just the hardest thing i have had to do. loved that man. i want to share something my sister wrote and i read at his memorial service -
> Saying Goodby to Dad as God is saying Hello today. We thank God for loaning this wonderful man to us to fulfill the most important male role in our life. The life Lessons he taught us formed who we are, formed our family tree. He took his role as our father, Papaw and Husband as his most important job. Holding his hand, thanking God, I hope Dad could truly hear us as we thank him for being there and that we love him.
> sister read a great memorial she wrote of growing up with dad and our life. was a great celebration for him. Now we are all learning to let go and the day to day with out seeing him. Sad and Hard. Thanks for letting me share.


Oh, my dear, my sincere condolences on the loss of your beloved father. I'm so glad you had him for so many years. I only had mine for 17 years...and his passing left a huge hole in my life.
It's wonderful that so many of his loved ones were there to be with him and say goodbye.
My prayers are with you and your family for peace and comfort.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. Well my ex's funeral was yesterday and all went ok. Both my children did wonderful readings of their thoughts and some memories. It has been a very tough week to say the least. Thankyou for all your thoughts and prayers. He can be at rest now, no more demons.
> 
> Now to see if I can make some sense out of what I have missed on here.


I hope that you can now begin to get some peace as well and settle down.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. Well my ex's funeral was yesterday and all went ok. Both my children did wonderful readings of their thoughts and some memories. It has been a very tough week to say the least. Thankyou for all your thoughts and prayers. He can be at rest now, no more demons.
> 
> Now to see if I can make some sense out of what I have missed on here.


I know you're glad this past week is over. I'm praying you can remember the good times.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Can't take any credit for the Summary, it was Margaret's work, I only posted it!


 :thumbup: You both do a fantastic job. The Summaries are very helpful when life is hectic.

The last 2 weeks are just a blur to me, I feel so worn down. Very stressful with more added at times due to highly strung extended ex;s family members. But everyone managed to get through the day without drama, so that is something.

GWEN..... I have found the photo of the craft room. OH MY WORD!! Wow, wow, wow! It looks fantastic.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The sun is starting to peak out, but it's expected to be a colder day than the 50 and 60F degree days we've had this week...Spring is definitely in the air though so that is hopeful.
> 
> Saying thanks to all the prayer warriors who had our DGS on the list...the spot (thought to be a hole) on his left retina has been determined to be like a birthmark freckle or mole and nothing to worry about. We just have to do a follow up in a year to be there's no change, but otherwise not a bother.


What a releif that would be for you all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> hey guys, wanted to let my kp family know, we lost dad last sunday, after a rough bought, he did rally back for a wk, but came in ER fri. and we were all by his side, literally the whole family, wife, 2 daughters, 2 grands (he raised in his home) and the 2 from nashville, got there to spend time while he knew us, sister and bro in law cousins came by, we had a glorious last few days, while he was knowing us, we held his hands talked and he would blink or squeese our hands and oh what a steel grip he still had. all the physical work he did his whole life. he and mom were side by side hand in hand til the end. many great stories were shared. just the hardest thing i have had to do. loved that man. i want to share something my sister wrote and i read at his memorial service -
> Saying Goodby to Dad as God is saying Hello today. We thank God for loaning this wonderful man to us to fulfill the most important male role in our life. The life Lessons he taught us formed who we are, formed our family tree. He took his role as our father, Papaw and Husband as his most important job. Holding his hand, thanking God, I hope Dad could truly hear us as we thank him for being there and that we love him.
> sister read a great memorial she wrote of growing up with dad and our life. was a great celebration for him. Now we are all learning to let go and the day to day with out seeing him. Sad and Hard. Thanks for letting me share.


I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your dad.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, my dear, my sincere condolences on the loss of your beloved father. I'm so glad you had him for so many years. I only had mine for 17 years...and his passing left a huge hole in my life.
> It's wonderful that so many of his loved ones were there to be with him and say goodbye.
> My prayers are with you and your family for peace and comfort.
> Hugs,
> Junek


My dear Donna, I can only add my heart-felt ''Amen'' to the posts above on your Dad's passing from here to Home with the Father.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The sun is starting to peak out, but it's expected to be a colder day than the 50 and 60F degree days we've had this week...Spring is definitely in the air though so that is hopeful.
> 
> Saying thanks to all the prayer warriors who had our DGS on the list...the spot (thought to be a hole) on his left retina has been determined to be like a birthmark freckle or mole and nothing to worry about. We just have to do a follow up in a year to be there's no change, but otherwise not a bother.
> 
> Yay, some good news! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> At least that dog in the mirror got Sydney's mind off eating the new sofa!!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I hope that you can now begin to get some peace as well and settle down.


Thanks I am hoping so too.

Thinking of you this week also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I know you're glad this past week is over. I'm praying you can remember the good times.
> Hugs,
> Junek


I can thanks. Am hoping that my children can focus on good memories also especially DD as his addiction has affectd her badly over her teenage years.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: You both do a fantastic job. The Summaries are very helpful when life is hectic.
> 
> The last 2 weeks are just a blur to me, I feel so worn down. Very stressful with more added at times due to highly strung extended ex;s family members. But everyone managed to get through the day without drama, so that is something.
> 
> GWEN..... I have found the photo of the craft room. OH MY WORD!! Wow, wow, wow! It looks fantastic.


Sending good vibes out to you....hope that life has some pleasures in store for you to balance out your days.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Darowil -- thinking of you as you go into this very busy week....best wishes on the launch of Feats of Socks...I should have sent you some size 16 examples and you could be from tiny tot to Big Foot. I'm following along on Facebook.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

If you don't like your crust hard after baking take some butter and rub it over the top of the bread this will soften it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW....beautiful work and colors.


Poledra65 said:


> Almost finished.
> It looks more red an green that it is, its tangerine dream and Eco green. Brown Shhep cotton fleece.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yea....he does that too or if he hears a whistle....silly dogs.


thewren said:


> hickory does the same thing when she hears a dog bark on television - seems so confused. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How funny! Love our pets feathered or furry.


darowil said:


> Maryanne is here at the moment so she has bought her budgie with her. The other day David found budgie sounds on you tube and played them to Cockie who fratically sang away to them. The next day I tried it- this time he was very quite, but made his way straight to the mirror in his cage and pecked away at the mirror- clearly thinking his reflection was the budgie 'talking' to him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't think he found very many...must be scarce...LOL.


darowil said:


> Possibly- you did find a few of them!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That is looking good! I love the colour scheme.


I really like it too . The colours are lovely
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My deepest sympathy Southern Gal. He is well and healthy now in his forever home and hope this will bring you comfort to some degree. Beautiful writing by your sister. Sounds like he was a wonderful man. May his memory long live in your heart and bring you joy.


Southern Gal said:


> hey guys, wanted to let my kp family know, we lost dad last sunday, after a rough bought, he did rally back for a wk, but came in ER fri. and we were all by his side, literally the whole family, wife, 2 daughters, 2 grands (he raised in his home) and the 2 from nashville, got there to spend time while he knew us, sister and bro in law cousins came by, we had a glorious last few days, while he was knowing us, we held his hands talked and he would blink or squeese our hands and oh what a steel grip he still had. all the physical work he did his whole life. he and mom were side by side hand in hand til the end. many great stories were shared. just the hardest thing i have had to do. loved that man. i want to share something my sister wrote and i read at his memorial service -
> Saying Goodby to Dad as God is saying Hello today. We thank God for loaning this wonderful man to us to fulfill the most important male role in our life. The life Lessons he taught us formed who we are, formed our family tree. He took his role as our father, Papaw and Husband as his most important job. Holding his hand, thanking God, I hope Dad could truly hear us as we thank him for being there and that we love him.
> sister read a great memorial she wrote of growing up with dad and our life. was a great celebration for him. Now we are all learning to let go and the day to day with out seeing him. Sad and Hard. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Just having my coffee before I get up. Thank you all for your welcome back. Healing vibes and hugs to all.


Hello Josephine . Loved the pictures of your grandchildren . I bet you were sad to leave . Wishing you well for your up and coming knee operation 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a relief that the spot on DGS's retina is nothing to worry about. Also good that they will be keeping a check on it for any possible changes.

Hope you are able to get all your "honey do" list accomplished. Sounds like a busy week during spring break. Remember to rest some and enjoy the extra time together.


RookieRetiree said:


> The sun is starting to peak out, but it's expected to be a colder day than the 50 and 60F degree days we've had this week...Spring is definitely in the air though so that is hopeful.
> 
> Saying thanks to all the prayer warriors who had our DGS on the list...the spot (thought to be a hole) on his left retina has been determined to be like a birthmark freckle or mole and nothing to worry about. We just have to do a follow up in a year to be there's no change, but otherwise not a bother.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Southern Gal said:


> hey guys, wanted to let my kp family know, we lost dad last sunday, after a rough bought, he did rally back for a wk, but came in ER fri. and we were all by his side, literally the whole family, wife, 2 daughters, 2 grands (he raised in his home) and the 2 from nashville, got there to spend time while he knew us, sister and bro in law cousins came by, we had a glorious last few days, while he was knowing us, we held his hands talked and he would blink or squeese our hands and oh what a steel grip he still had. all the physical work he did his whole life. he and mom were side by side hand in hand til the end. many great stories were shared. just the hardest thing i have had to do. loved that man. i want to share something my sister wrote and i read at his memorial service -
> Saying Goodby to Dad as God is saying Hello today. We thank God for loaning this wonderful man to us to fulfill the most important male role in our life. The life Lessons he taught us formed who we are, formed our family tree. He took his role as our father, Papaw and Husband as his most important job. Holding his hand, thanking God, I hope Dad could truly hear us as we thank him for being there and that we love him.
> sister read a great memorial she wrote of growing up with dad and our life. was a great celebration for him. Now we are all learning to let go and the day to day with out seeing him. Sad and Hard. Thanks for letting me share.


Thank you for sharing what a sad but happy time you all had . Your sister wrote a beautiful note to your dad it brought tears to my eyes . I lost my dad when I was 13 and still miss him now 42 years later but I remember the happy times
As will you 💐
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I just had to go back to see Gwen's new craft trash/stash and all I can say is "WOW". What a great idea! By the way, Gwen, I love the chair.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are right! Actually he hasn't shown much interest at all in the sofa...isn't even sitting on it much. Hope this continues!


jknappva said:


> At least that dog in the mirror got Sydney's mind off eating the new sofa!!
> Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. Well my ex's funeral was yesterday and all went ok. Both my children did wonderful readings of their thoughts and some memories. It has been a very tough week to say the least. Thankyou for all your thoughts and prayers. He can be at rest now, no more demons.
> 
> Now to see if I can make some sense out of what I have missed on here.


Glad to see you back . I know this last week must have been hard for you and your children . I hope you all find some peace now and remember the happier times 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Budasha. The chair was my dad's and I love it. He always sat in it in our livingroom.


budasha said:


> I just had to go back to see Gwen's new craft trash/stash and all I can say is "WOW". What a great idea! By the way, Gwen, I love the chair.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> The sun is starting to peak out, but it's expected to be a colder day than the 50 and 60F degree days we've had this week...Spring is definitely in the air though so that is hopeful.
> 
> Saying thanks to all the prayer warriors who had our DGS on the list...the spot (thought to be a hole) on his left retina has been determined to be like a birthmark freckle or mole and nothing to worry about. We just have to do a follow up in a year to be there's no change, but otherwise not a bother.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > The sun is starting to peak out, but it's expected to be a colder day than the 50 and 60F degree days we've had this week...Spring is definitely in the air though so that is hopeful.
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Southern Gal, I am so sorry for the loss of your Dad. You wrote a wonderful memorial for him. Thank you so much.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Hello, Josephine. I've missed you but glad you were busy having fun.
> When is your knee surgery? That's coming up soon, isn't it?
> Junek


Hi June, I've missed being here too, hope you are doing ok. My knee surgery will be around May, I will have to give the hospital a ring soon to push them for a date. But before then I am squeezing one more break away with DD and family for the middle of April. x


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. Well my ex's funeral was yesterday and all went ok. Both my children did wonderful readings of their thoughts and some memories. It has been a very tough week to say the least. Thankyou for all your thoughts and prayers. He can be at rest now, no more demons.
> 
> Now to see if I can make some sense out of what I have missed on here.


Still in my thoughts and prayers.. all of you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Josephine . Loved the pictures of your grandchildren . I bet you were sad to leave . Wishing you well for your up and coming knee operation
> Sonja


Thanks Sonja, we had a great time and it was sad to leave, but hope to see them again before not too long. Apparently every time GS3 sees a black car he shouts 'Grandad'. Hope to skype with them tomorrow when my DD and family are here for lunch.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> KatyNora, welcome back, sorry about your DN.
> Pacer congrats on the new addition to your family, that is one big baby, mine were 2 months old before that big!
> Melody, nice you are getting to know a relative you didn't meet before. Because my cousins are mostly in Ontario, have quite a few I haven't met, hopefully I will meet a few more soon as I want to go visit.
> Sam, thanks for all the great recipes.
> I have a silly question, could I use regular flour in the GF recipes? My wheat farmer DH would have a fit if I tried to feed him that & I don't have any of those different things in my house & not sure if I could buy them here.


You can sub all purpose flour the end result will be slightly different. Don't worry about subung anything for the xanthumn gum it acts like gluten in non gluten flours. I switch flours back and forth often, I also understand I won't always get the same results in the end. At times it works other times its a flop.
You can buy guten free flours at must walmarts now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Caren, how you doing? xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Need to leave the house shortly to do some shopping, so just saving my place. (((((((Hugs)))))))group hugs sent to all


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, my dear, my sincere condolences on the loss of your beloved father. I'm so glad you had him for so many years. I only had mine for 17 years...and his passing left a huge hole in my life.
> It's wonderful that so many of his loved ones were there to be with him and say goodbye.
> My prayers are with you and your family for peace and comfort.
> Hugs,
> Junek


dad was 84 yrs young and he and mom had been married 63 yrs. what a legacy. thank you all for your thoughts.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Almost finished.
> It looks more red an green that it is, its tangerine dream and Eco green. Brown Shhep cotton fleece.


Very pretty, love the colors.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> I don't think it would be gluten free using regular flour. --- sam


Haha! I just wanted to make t without going to the store :roll:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a relief that the spot on DGS's retina is nothing to worry about. Also good that they will be keeping a check on it for any possible changes.
> 
> Hope you are able to get all your "honey do" list accomplished. Sounds like a busy week during spring break. Remember to rest some and enjoy the extra time together.


I'm so glad there was nothing wrong with your DGS's eye. That was scary. My grown son found out several years ago that he had a condition (I think it's narrow angle glaucoma) that required having the Dr making a smal hole in the eye to relieve the pressure. Very scary but it solved the problem.
It sounds as if the Dr is confident this won't be a problem.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi June, I've missed being here too, hope you are doing ok. My knee surgery will be around May, I will have to give the hospital a ring soon to push them for a date. But before then I am squeezing one more break away with DD and family for the middle of April. x


How exciting! Another holiday! Where are you going this time? I'll be looking for pictures. I know you're looking forward to it.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie, such good news about your GS eye, I'm sure it's a relief for your family.

Southern Gal, my condolences on the loss of your Dad but it sounds like a peaceful passing & so good that he was surrounded by family. It hard to lose them but so much easier when it is peaceful.

Sugar, I'm glad the funeral went well without too much drama, now hopefully your family can remember the good times.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> hey guys, wanted to let my kp family know, we lost dad last sunday, after a rough bought, he did rally back for a wk, but came in ER fri. and we were all by his side, literally the whole family, wife, 2 daughters, 2 grands (he raised in his home) and the 2 from nashville, got there to spend time while he knew us, sister and bro in law cousins came by, we had a glorious last few days, while he was knowing us, we held his hands talked and he would blink or squeese our hands and oh what a steel grip he still had. all the physical work he did his whole life. he and mom were side by side hand in hand til the end. many great stories were shared. just the hardest thing i have had to do. loved that man. i want to share something my sister wrote and i read at his memorial service -
> Saying Goodby to Dad as God is saying Hello today. We thank God for loaning this wonderful man to us to fulfill the most important male role in our life. The life Lessons he taught us formed who we are, formed our family tree. He took his role as our father, Papaw and Husband as his most important job. Holding his hand, thanking God, I hope Dad could truly hear us as we thank him for being there and that we love him.
> sister read a great memorial she wrote of growing up with dad and our life. was a great celebration for him. Now we are all learning to let go and the day to day with out seeing him. Sad and Hard. Thanks for letting me share.


So sorry to hear of your loss but so pleased that he was surrounded by his family at the end. My sympathies to all your family and gentle hugs for you. x


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> dad was 84 yrs young and he and mom had been married 63 yrs. what a legacy. thank you all for your thoughts.


A great legacy!! And wonderful they had so many years together.
My father died when he was 53. He and my mother had been married only 26 years. The irony is my DH died when he was 53, too. But we were married 31 years.
I know your mother is missing him so much!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Saddened by the loss of so many of my KTP friends who have lost loved ones. I pray you will find comfort. Sympathy, hugs, and prayers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

SouthernGal, condolences on the loss of your Dad. I'm glad you could all be with him at the end.
Gwen, Maya is alarming fool when I watch Cesar Milan. Have to keep tapping her hind end to snap her out of it. Eventually she will snuggle in beside me though.
Kaye, beautiful shawl.
Sam, just a tad anal. Love you anyway.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I just wanted to mention that I have arranged lunch with my friend that I was feeling pressured from. This way I can give her hugs and smiles and make sure that all is ok. I should have mentioned at the time that this friend causing me stress is not in any way connected with KP or KTP. This is a friend that goes way, way back to when my son was very young and he is 46 now. Our friendship has always been like this. I'm sure the lunch will straighten things out. She is not a mean person at all, she just expects way more of me than I am capable of.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Girl, What a beautiful tribute to your father that you wrote for him. A special man indeed. I now you will be missing him so. Please accept my sincere condolences.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Planning and doing are usually two very different things...but I try.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Same here.

So glad DGS's eye is ok!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> good heavens - am I the only one here? where are you Julie? --- sam


I was out for the evening, Sam! and then asleep- only 4-30 am., here!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, Sorry to hear that something is going seriously wrong. I do hope it can be righted. Sending Hugs your way and some prayers too.

Swedenme, Seems you have so many serious things to deal with all at once. You seem so strong, but just want you to know that prayers are coming your way. I do hope DS's spot on the lung turns out to not be serious. I know you will keep us posted.

Sugarsugar, So glad that you got through the funeral alright and hope that the years to come will bring healing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm so glad there was nothing wrong with your DGS's eye. That was scary. My grown son found out several years ago that he had a condition (I think it's narrow angle glaucoma) that required having the Dr making a smal hole in the eye to relieve the pressure. Very scary but it solved the problem.
> It sounds as if the Dr is confident this won't be a problem.
> Junek


Our oldest daughter teaches the visually impaired and is also on a committee for the National Federation for the Blind so we are hyper-vigilant when it comes to these kinds of things. It was scary going to see each next level of specialist, but am so glad that we got the all clear with just a follow up each year. Thanks for everyone's prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purplefi, Your DD sounds so talented. What a lot of work putting on a musical is and it sounds like she had a great group. I would have loved it!!! Bravo to her. She deserves it and so glad you got to be there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, Sorry to hear that something is going seriously wrong. I do hope it can be righted. Sending Hugs your way and some prayers too.
> 
> Swedenme, Seems you have so many serious things to deal with all at once. You seem so strong, but just want you to know that prayers are coming your way. I do hope DS's spot on the lung turns out to not be serious. I know you will keep us posted.
> 
> Sugarsugar, So glad that you got through the funeral alright and hope that the years to come will bring healing.


The old Agent is claiming I did $5000 worth of damage to the old property- it is going to have to go through the Tenancy Tribunal.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, The kopanisti sounds like it will be a favorite. In Germany I used to get feta covered in oil with a red pepper seed/garlic coating from the Turkish people at the outdoor markets. Some of the best I have had, other than one I get from Australia in the grocery store here. What a lovely array of bread recipes, even accounting for those with gluten sensitivity. Wow, I've never heard of cauliflower bread before. Even smoothies and a face mask. It's rather like being at a buffet with so much to choose from. Glad the two travelers are safely home and that going to school for DGS is going better. Hope that continues. Poor Hickory. Do hope you find the solution. I know others on here had suggestions for this with vitamins and oils. If I ever get another dog I will check with this lady who has a Schutzhund. This is a German shepherd that is trained to attack. She belongs to a group of competitors and is in the top ranks. She gets a raw dog food that has all the vitamins mixed in it. She is a distributor for our area, but when I say our area, she is a 4 1/2 hr. drive away and we would have to go there with a cooler and lots of ice to get it back and I would need to get a freezer. I do want to get this for DS's pug. Think it would help his arthritis too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> How exciting! Another holiday! Where are you going this time? I'll be looking for pictures. I know you're looking forward to it.
> Junek


Not far, just down to the Kent/East Sussex border. We are staying in a converted milking parlour. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Purplefi, Your DD sounds so talented. What a lot of work putting on a musical is and it sounds like she had a great group. I would have loved it!!! Bravo to her. She deserves it and so glad you got to be there.


Yes you would gave loved it, and yes she is very talented, but then again I am very very biased. X


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> I don't know - it worked for me. why don't you copy and paste it into a new browser window and see if that helps. --- sam


There's no http:// in front of it. I'm sure others have already said this, so sorry for the repeat. Guess the KTP is like time travel, some of us are in the past but our replies are in the present. Although we are reading and replying to the past while reading in the present. Circular time travel with the past and present together.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes you would gave loved it, and yes she is very talented, but then again I am very very biased. X


As well you should be. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: But at the same time, I have a feeling that many not related to her feel the same way about her abilities. Sounds like a great crowd response and perhaps with no idea of all the unimaginable effort of doing her normal role and music director too. Truly amazing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> http://www.purlbee.com/2015/03/20/reversible-rivulet-scarf
> See if this works Sharon
> 
> It is a lovely scarf Sam
> Sonja


Wow, is that ever gorgeous!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> May I dust off my chair and rejoin the party, Sam? I've been trying to read along, but really haven't managed too well the past few weeks. Thank Heaven for Margaret and Kate and the summaries!! So much has happened to our KTPers lately, and I've been sending good thoughts and prayers as much as possible.
> 
> Lots of good recipes this week. Wish I had someone to cook for once in a while. Every time I make any family-size recipe, I end up with way too much in leftovers! Oh, speaking of good recipes, Sam, here's a link for the Ritz mock apple pie: http://www.backofthebox.com/recipes/pies-pastries/ritz-mock-apple-pie.html I found the same recipe in my mom's recipe box, but hers was written with soda crackers instead of ritz.
> 
> Things around here have been pretty quiet, apart from family doings. We had the memorial for my nephew two Sundays ago. It was held at his childhood church in Ballard; friends came from as far away as Dutch Harbor Alaska, with such wonderful memories of Mick. DD was able to come home for the memorial and we took a day off to go up to Mount Rainier (Longmire and Paradise). It was quite beautiful.


As sad as it is to have a memorial for a nephew, it sounds like he was greatly respected and loved for people to come from so far away. A lovely tribute. I'm sure the trip to Mount Ranier was very special at such a time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh my, almost 1pm here and I'm still behind. Have to get off now. I'm trying to be very careful and keep my back from going out. I keep getting that stabbing pain like when it used to go out and I really don't want to get another cortisone shot. I tested my limits a little too much about 2 wks. ago and have been fighting this ever since I lifted too heavy a bag of groceries. Now I'm paying. Heating pad on and about to lie down again. When it goes out I'm usually laid up and can't walk so hoping the laser, heat, rest and no lifting at all works. Problem is, and I imagine some of you can identify, when you start feeling better you can do more and more. There is a limit though and if you go over it, you start going downhill again. :thumbdown: :roll: :-(


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Southern Gal- sending you hugs and prayers and deepest of sympathies.  

Have to work in an hour so I wanted to post this now. Yesterday sun was shining and birds singing. Just finished washing the floors and Greg told me to look out the window. It looked like a blizzard after I got this shot. Glad it won't be staying though. 

Check in later on. Live and hugs to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Can't wait to see the shot. Imagine it is on its way. There it is. My what lovely big snow flakes. I know we are under snow warnings today, so must be getting some of it here too. Have a great day at work.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Not far, just down to the Kent/East Sussex border. We are staying in a converted milking parlour. X


I'm sure you know that this parlour is very different from any other parlour you've ever sat in!!! Be careful of anything labeled Surge, DeLaval or Universal!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

On my way to work and now it is sun shining again. Oh March you are so unpredictable. Lol. See ya later alligators.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

June, So sorry to hear about DGS's job loss. It is so upsetting for so many to be out of work and even more so when it hits home unexpectedly. DH and I are upset about Amazon's drone delivery as we are thinking this will put even more people, who deliver our products out of work and this seems to be a job many out of work people find. The idea is novel, but my thinking is that we need the jobs.

Miss Pam, I take it your avatar is from the Spring Tulip Festival Sam is asking about. How gorgeous!!!

Kate, If you ever miss the first page it is completely ok with me. You and Darowil are so wonderful for doing this and I think if it is within the first 10 pages, people shouldn't have trouble finding it. I, for one, don't expect you to be on our time. I just simply love that you do it as I need it.

Gwen, I just found your before pictures and thanks for the heads up on the after pictures. Looks like a creative person's room to me. Thank you for posting the before pictures. I've just been de-cluttering and it feels Soooooo good. Think I mentioned that I'm taking it one little area at a time and that is working, otherwise I get overwhelmed and can't seem to do anything. Love, love, love the after pictures.

Caren, The oreo solar eclipse was so funny.:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The old Agent is claiming I did $5000 worth of damage to the old property- it is going to have to go through the Tenancy Tribunal.


I am so sorry. Prayers are on their way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The old Agent is claiming I did $5000 worth of damage to the old property- it is going to have to go through the Tenancy Tribunal.


What...Oh NO. You have the new agent as a witness I hope. To be putting up with what you are in the new place and now face another tribunal. I am so very sorry Julie. I know they are lying but hate that you still have to go through it all. I hope your new agent was in your old place. They are trying to get you to pay for what they want to do to the apartment and not have to pay for it themselves. Ridiculous. I can't imagine what you are going through right now. These are bad people.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Not far, just down to the Kent/East Sussex border. We are staying in a converted milking parlour. X


Sounds interesting! I hope you can get pictures. I look forward to seeing how they've converted it..
Even a short distance is a nice get away when the family can go together.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The old Agent is claiming I did $5000 worth of damage to the old property- it is going to have to go through the Tenancy Tribunal.


I hope he gets his come uppance from the tribunal.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Southern Gal- sending you hugs and prayers and deepest of sympathies.
> 
> Have to work in an hour so I wanted to post this now. Yesterday sun was shining and birds singing. Just finished washing the floors and Greg told me to look out the window. It looked like a blizzard after I got this shot. Glad it won't be staying though.
> 
> Check in later on. Live and hugs to all.


Sure doesn't look as if spring has come to Canada yet!!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> http://www.purlbee.com/2015/03/20/reversible-rivulet-scarf
> See if this works Sharon
> 
> It is a lovely scarf Sam
> Sonja


~~~This worked for me, too. I really like this pattern! Thanks!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> Great opening as usual Sam, thanks. I've put on the usual 5lbs just reading the recipes!
> A weatherman on our TV has just said that the Spring equinox starts officially in 5 minutes time. Spring is almost here!!


~~~And we are told there might be snow on Sunday. Poor Boston has already gotten 6". But.....hope "springs" eternal! :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> June, So sorry to hear about DGS's job loss. It is so upsetting for so many to be out of work and even more so when it hits home unexpectedly. DH and I are upset about Amazon's drone delivery as we are thinking this will put even more people, who deliver our products out of work and this seems to be a job many out of work people find. The idea is novel, but my thinking is that we need the jobs.
> 
> Miss Pam, I take it your avatar is from the Spring Tulip Festival Sam is asking about. How gorgeous!!!
> 
> ...


Daralene, thank you for the sympathy for my DGS's upcoming job loss. I don't think he's worried about it since he's been submitting his resume to various places for several months. Plus from what his dad has said, he has a substantial savings account.
He's an extremely talented artist but has never tried to seriously market his work. This may give him the incentive to get serious about that!
We'll see!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> May I dust off my chair and rejoin the party, Sam? I've been trying to read along, but really haven't managed too well the past few weeks. Thank Heaven for Margaret and Kate and the summaries!! So much has happened to our KTPers lately, and I've been sending good thoughts and prayers as much as possible.
> 
> Lots of good recipes this week. Wish I had someone to cook for once in a while. Every time I make any family-size recipe, I end up with way too much in leftovers! Oh, speaking of good recipes, Sam, here's a link for the Ritz mock apple pie: http://www.backofthebox.com/recipes/pies-pastries/ritz-mock-apple-pie.html I found the same recipe in my mom's recipe box, but hers was written with soda crackers instead of ritz.
> 
> Things around here have been pretty quiet, apart from family doings. We had the memorial for my nephew two Sundays ago. It was held at his childhood church in Ballard; friends came from as far away as Dutch Harbor Alaska, with such wonderful memories of Mick. DD was able to come home for the memorial and we took a day off to go up to Mount Rainier (Longmire and Paradise). It was quite beautiful.


~~~Welcome back, KatyNora. Condolences for the loss of your nephew. It is heart-warming to know he had many friends and they came from long distances to show respects.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sam... thanks for a wonderful start to the weekend. So happy to hear that Ayden is getting to school currently. I have friends who put bacon grease on the dog food during the winter to help their fur and one friend puts a can of green beans in her dog's food.
> 
> I haven't read up on recent posts to last week's KTP. My DH's cousin gave birth to a son last night. He was 22 inches long and weighed 10 pounds. Ouch! He was either one or two weeks overdue. I will get to meet him this summer. Matthew is still working on the dog drawing. It is looking really nice. I believe I will be off from work this Sunday. I am trying to get laundry and dishes completed before then so I can enjoy my day off. I am working tomorrow so I need to get some sleep. Alarm will go off at 2:30 in the morning which is when some of you manage to go to bed. I do hope everyone will have a safe weekend.


~~~Enjoy your day off...but don't work so hard before that all you can do is sleep on Sunday! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Having leftover corn beef & cabbage for supper; DH already eaten his.
> I'll go fix mine in a minute but wanted to share a funny on Sydney.
> 
> New sofa was delivered very early this morning. He sniffed it but that was all. Later (I but a blanket over the seat portion) he jumped up on it and was checking it out when he suddenly started to growl and bark. I looked over and he had for the first time caught his reflection in the mirrors that are on the doors of the wardrobe that is in the livingroom.
> ...


~~~The ever-protective Sydney! You gotta' feel safe!
:XD: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone Sam what a great bunch of recipes.
> 
> EJS - I am in on that group hug. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


~~~How cool is that! VERY exciting! Enjoy the new enlarged family! So either your mom or dad is a sibling of his, right? So...a new cousin!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Daralene, thank you for the sympathy for my DGS's upcoming job loss. I don't think he's worried about it since he's been submitting his resume to various places for several months. Plus from what his dad has said, he has a substantial savings account.
> He's an extremely talented artist but has never tried to seriously market his work. This may give him the incentive to get serious about that!
> We'll see!
> Junek


Tell him he should June . My oldest sons best friend is a very talented artist who never took his talent serious , he always liked to draw and paint fictional /super heroes and worked in dead end jobs . Then he suddenly at the age if 26 decided to put a resume in of his work and he has never looked back . So far in the last 7 year he has lived and worked in London , Germany , Canada , and Texas now California , he is in much demand and has just worked with a famous film director 
. So tell him to use his talent 
Sonja


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Possibly- you did find a few of them!


~~~I lost count after 10! :XD: :XD:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes you can count me in for a group hug (((( group hug)))))
> Sonja


~~~I'm in! {{{{hug}}}}


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I quite agree, beautiful work.


~~~Ditto! (Poledra's work)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hey guys, wanted to let my kp family know, we lost dad last sunday, after a rough bought, he did rally back for a wk, but came in ER fri. and we were all by his side, literally the whole family, wife, 2 daughters, 2 grands (he raised in his home) and the 2 from nashville, got there to spend time while he knew us, sister and bro in law cousins came by, we had a glorious last few days, while he was knowing us, we held his hands talked and he would blink or squeese our hands and oh what a steel grip he still had. all the physical work he did his whole life. he and mom were side by side hand in hand til the end. many great stories were shared. just the hardest thing i have had to do. loved that man. i want to share something my sister wrote and i read at his memorial service -
> Saying Goodby to Dad as God is saying Hello today. We thank God for loaning this wonderful man to us to fulfill the most important male role in our life. The life Lessons he taught us formed who we are, formed our family tree. He took his role as our father, Papaw and Husband as his most important job. Holding his hand, thanking God, I hope Dad could truly hear us as we thank him for being there and that we love him.
> sister read a great memorial she wrote of growing up with dad and our life. was a great celebration for him. Now we are all learning to let go and the day to day with out seeing him. Sad and Hard. Thanks for letting me share.


~~~That is beautiful. Sincere condolences and comforting hugs to you and the family.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

is this being anal? --- sam

Oh, my goodness Sam, I wouldn't say anal - I would say very efficient
and enthusiastic. I will be pouring over these recipes for the next week.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. Well my ex's funeral was yesterday and all went ok. Both my children did wonderful readings of their thoughts and some memories. It has been a very tough week to say the least. Thankyou for all your thoughts and prayers. He can be at rest now, no more demons.
> 
> Now to see if I can make some sense out of what I have missed on here.


~~~~Peaceful, easing hugs & prayers to all. Take some time......


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ooh I remember it well youngest was also. 22inches and weighed 10 pounds 4 ounces
> Sonja


My son was 22 inches long, but he only weighed in at 8-1/2 pounds.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The sun is starting to peak out, but it's expected to be a colder day than the 50 and 60F degree days we've had this week...Spring is definitely in the air though so that is hopeful.
> 
> Saying thanks to all the prayer warriors who had our DGS on the list...the spot (thought to be a hole) on his left retina has been determined to be like a birthmark freckle or mole and nothing to worry about. We just have to do a follow up in a year to be there's no change, but otherwise not a bother.
> 
> ~~~So glad the eye is okay! Have fun planning for Easter with your "sous chef"!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hey guys, wanted to let my kp family know, we lost dad last sunday, after a rough bought, he did rally back for a wk, but came in ER fri. and we were all by his side, literally the whole family, wife, 2 daughters, 2 grands (he raised in his home) and the 2 from nashville, got there to spend time while he knew us, sister and bro in law cousins came by, we had a glorious last few days, while he was knowing us, we held his hands talked and he would blink or squeese our hands and oh what a steel grip he still had. all the physical work he did his whole life. he and mom were side by side hand in hand til the end. many great stories were shared. just the hardest thing i have had to do. loved that man. i want to share something my sister wrote and i read at his memorial service -
> Saying Goodby to Dad as God is saying Hello today. We thank God for loaning this wonderful man to us to fulfill the most important male role in our life. The life Lessons he taught us formed who we are, formed our family tree. He took his role as our father, Papaw and Husband as his most important job. Holding his hand, thanking God, I hope Dad could truly hear us as we thank him for being there and that we love him.
> sister read a great memorial she wrote of growing up with dad and our life. was a great celebration for him. Now we are all learning to let go and the day to day with out seeing him. Sad and Hard. Thanks for letting me share.


So sorry for the loss of your father. What a wonderful, peaceful way for him to go. What wonderful memories you will have.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was a wonderful send off and how lovely that the whole family could share in the goodbyes. it is hard to let go but hopefully the memories will lift your spirit. --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> hey guys, wanted to let my kp family know, we lost dad last sunday, after a rough bought, he did rally back for a wk, but came in ER fri. and we were all by his side, literally the whole family, wife, 2 daughters, 2 grands (he raised in his home) and the 2 from nashville, got there to spend time while he knew us, sister and bro in law cousins came by, we had a glorious last few days, while he was knowing us, we held his hands talked and he would blink or squeese our hands and oh what a steel grip he still had. all the physical work he did his whole life. he and mom were side by side hand in hand til the end. many great stories were shared. just the hardest thing i have had to do. loved that man. i want to share something my sister wrote and i read at his memorial service -
> Saying Goodby to Dad as God is saying Hello today. We thank God for loaning this wonderful man to us to fulfill the most important male role in our life. The life Lessons he taught us formed who we are, formed our family tree. He took his role as our father, Papaw and Husband as his most important job. Holding his hand, thanking God, I hope Dad could truly hear us as we thank him for being there and that we love him.
> sister read a great memorial she wrote of growing up with dad and our life. was a great celebration for him. Now we are all learning to let go and the day to day with out seeing him. Sad and Hard. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your final thought here - no more demons - should make saying goodbye to him easier. sending you tons of healing energy for you and yours. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. Well my ex's funeral was yesterday and all went ok. Both my children did wonderful readings of their thoughts and some memories. It has been a very tough week to say the least. Thankyou for all your thoughts and prayers. He can be at rest now, no more demons.
> 
> Now to see if I can make some sense out of what I have missed on here.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> your final thought here - no more demons - should make saying goodbye to him easier. sending you tons of healing energy for you and yours. --- sam


Well said, SAm, andI totally agree.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jonibee - how nice to see you - what have you been up to? ---- sam



jonibee said:


> If you don't like your crust hard after baking take some butter and rub it over the top of the bread this will soften it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

SouthernGal - So sorry to hear of the loss of your dad.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news of dgs eye - is is always worrisome when something appears wrong with your eyes - good that they will continue to check on it.

now if you have any time left after you are done with your house you can come and do the same thing here. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Planning and doing are usually two very different things...but I try.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Rookie - Delighted to hear that your DGS's eye is OK. It must come as a great relief to you all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for straightening that out caren - I was wrong in my answer - I thought you had to use gluten free flour to be gluten free. thought all flour had gluten in it. I am glad I don't need to worry about that. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> You can sub all purpose flour the end result will be slightly different. Don't worry about subung anything for the xanthumn gum it acts like gluten in non gluten flours. I switch flours back and forth often, I also understand I won't always get the same results in the end. At times it works other times its a flop.
> You can buy guten free flours at must walmarts now.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sam,

I love hot cross buns! Thanks for all the recipes. My mom made them every year just before Easter. We would have them for Easter breakfast with the hard-boiled eggs we colored the day before. I have just used an old Betty Crocker sweet roll recipe and added some raisins and cinnamon to the dough.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe the ousted cows will come for a visit while you are there. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Not far, just down to the Kent/East Sussex border. We are staying in a converted milking parlour. X


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grannypeg said:


> My son was 22 inches long, but he only weighed in at 8-1/2 pounds.


Is he very tall now mine was 6"4 last time he was measured 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 wrote:
The old Agent is claiming I did $5000 worth of damage to the old property- it is going to have to go through the Tenancy Tribunal.



As June said, I hope the Tribunal sees they are just crooks trying to get some free money.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

didn't realize you still had snow on the ground. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Southern Gal- sending you hugs and prayers and deepest of sympathies.
> 
> Have to work in an hour so I wanted to post this now. Yesterday sun was shining and birds singing. Just finished washing the floors and Greg told me to look out the window. It looked like a blizzard after I got this shot. Glad it won't be staying though.
> 
> Check in later on. Live and hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is amazon's drone delivery? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> June, So sorry to hear about DGS's job loss. It is so upsetting for so many to be out of work and even more so when it hits home unexpectedly. DH and I are upset about Amazon's drone delivery as we are thinking this will put even more people, who deliver our products out of work and this seems to be a job many out of work people find. The idea is novel, but my thinking is that we need the jobs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Condolences to Sugarsugar and family on the passing of ex, to Margaret and family on the passing of MIL, and Mary's DH's uncle, prayers and love winging their way to you all.
> 
> Hi everyone, I may never get caught up again on last week, great intentions and then life, well knitting just kinda gets in the way. We took my Aunt to her heart doc in Cheyenne on Tues so I didn't even make it to my knitting group here, but Aunty is doing great, her oxygen is way up since the passing of her DH, and she seems to be adjusting as well as can be expected, to him not being there. She calls or comes over when she needs to get out and Marla and I are trying to take her more places with us now that she will go, and her daughter is getting her out more also.
> I finished mitten one, I finished it the day before yesterday, I'll post a pic later on.
> ...


I am glad that your aunt is doing so much better!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's to be in the low 50's today - don't know if it will make it or not - the sun is not going to burn through the overcast. you have 50/60 degree last week - and we were in the 30's and 40's. hrmph but it is better than the below zero weather we had been having. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > The sun is starting to peak out, but it's expected to be a colder day than the 50 and 60F degree days we've had this week...Spring is definitely in the air though so that is hopeful.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Almost finished.
> It looks more red an green that it is, its tangerine dream and Eco green. Brown Shhep cotton fleece.


Pretty


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Can't take any credit for the Summary, it was Margaret's work, I only posted it!


Sure can. You helped!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hey guys, wanted to let my kp family know, we lost dad last sunday, after a rough bought, he did rally back for a wk, but came in ER fri. and we were all by his side, literally the whole family, wife, 2 daughters, 2 grands (he raised in his home) and the 2 from nashville, got there to spend time while he knew us, sister and bro in law cousins came by, we had a glorious last few days, while he was knowing us, we held his hands talked and he would blink or squeese our hands and oh what a steel grip he still had. all the physical work he did his whole life. he and mom were side by side hand in hand til the end. many great stories were shared. just the hardest thing i have had to do. loved that man. i want to share something my sister wrote and i read at his memorial service -
> Saying Goodby to Dad as God is saying Hello today. We thank God for loaning this wonderful man to us to fulfill the most important male role in our life. The life Lessons he taught us formed who we are, formed our family tree. He took his role as our father, Papaw and Husband as his most important job. Holding his hand, thanking God, I hope Dad could truly hear us as we thank him for being there and that we love him.
> sister read a great memorial she wrote of growing up with dad and our life. was a great celebration for him. Now we are all learning to let go and the day to day with out seeing him. Sad and Hard. Thanks for letting me share.


So very sorry for your loss. What a beautiful piece your sister wrote.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am so sorry. Prayers are on their way.


Thanks, Norma.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The sun is starting to peak out, but it's expected to be a colder day than the 50 and 60F degree days we've had this week...Spring is definitely in the air though so that is hopeful.
> 
> Saying thanks to all the prayer warriors who had our DGS on the list...the spot (thought to be a hole) on his left retina has been determined to be like a birthmark freckle or mole and nothing to worry about. We just have to do a follow up in a year to be there's no change, but otherwise not a bother.
> 
> Love to all.


So glad that it was nothing serious with DGS's eye.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> The old Agent is claiming I did $5000 worth of damage to the old property- it is going to have to go through the Tenancy Tribunal.
> 
> As June said, I hope the Tribunal sees they are just crooks trying to get some free money.


I just had a thought--a little late for Julie's situation but still valid, I think.

All rental/real estate agents should be taught to knit because they likely need the therapy for their sanity. And they should be required to be members in good standing of this Tea Party where they could learn from the example of the male knitters here just how to be the best men they need to be--instead of the jerks some have encountered.

Remember: ''Gram said!!!''

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What...Oh NO. You have the new agent as a witness I hope. To be putting up with what you are in the new place and now face another tribunal. I am so very sorry Julie. I know they are lying but hate that you still have to go through it all. I hope your new agent was in your old place. They are trying to get you to pay for what they want to do to the apartment and not have to pay for it themselves. Ridiculous. I can't imagine what you are going through right now. These are bad people.


The two Agents are totally separate, the old one is a downright bully- refusing to give me copies of documents that I am entitled to, and just generally blustering around- trying to claim that paintwork 13 years old did not need redoing, but for the nail and screw holes I had made- I did nail and screw things in, but according to my brother paintwork should be redone about every 5 years, depending on how many coats have been applied. They also claim I should have removed the gates and the aerial that were bolted on, that there was dog pooh in the compost, and dog pee and pooh on the carpet. Where the carpet WAS peed on it was Faleupolu, although there was evidence of Ringo's early accidents that I did not have the energy to remove completely in the heat of summer, that I was forced to move in. Nothing that a bit of elbow grease would not solve. Just did not have the oomph myself. But to claim it is $5000 worth is ridiculous.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The old Agent is claiming I did $5000 worth of damage to the old property- it is going to have to go through the Tenancy Tribunal.


That S O B! Shame on him! May he get his come upance! I KNOW you didn't do that. ((Julie)) Prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I hope he gets his come uppance from the tribunal.
> Junek


I can make a couple of counter claims- one for disturbing my peace and quiet- forcing me to move after 13 years, the other because for years the owner was out of the country most of the year without appointing an agent in New Zealand both carry compensation of over $1000.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my, almost 1pm here and I'm still behind. Have to get off now. I'm trying to be very careful and keep my back from going out. I keep getting that stabbing pain like when it used to go out and I really don't want to get another cortisone shot. I tested my limits a little too much about 2 wks. ago and have been fighting this ever since I lifted too heavy a bag of groceries. Now I'm paying. Heating pad on and about to lie down again. When it goes out I'm usually laid up and can't walk so hoping the laser, heat, rest and no lifting at all works. Problem is, and I imagine some of you can identify, when you start feeling better you can do more and more. There is a limit though and if you go over it, you start going downhill again. :thumbdown: :roll: :-(


I am sorry you are having back problems. Now, I'm going to gently yell at you! NO HEAT!!!! ICE it, 15 minutes on, 30 off. In a couple of days, then ALTERNATE heat and ice. You are making everything swell and pinch that nerve more, instead of reducing the swelling so that when you start alternating the heat and ice, the nerve will be able to get the blood flow it needs to heal, while still keeping the swelling down. Can you tell I have been there before? Prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> The old Agent is claiming I did $5000 worth of damage to the old property- it is going to have to go through the Tenancy Tribunal.
> 
> As June said, I hope the Tribunal sees they are just crooks trying to get some free money.


I am not denying that I did not manage to get it perfect- I did the best I was able- but this claim is excessive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That S O B! Shame on him! May he get his come upance! I KNOW you didn't do that. ((Julie)) Prayers.


If the worst comes to the worst I will pay him $10 a fortnight, but hopefully, it will not be greater than the amount of the bond. Apparently I miscalculated the final rent payment- which does not surprise me, I never knew exactly when I was paid up to- but he manages to make it sound like a crime. I bet if I had over paid they would have just pocketed it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks for straightening that out caren - I was wrong in my answer - I thought you had to use gluten free flour to be gluten free. thought all flour had gluten in it. I am glad I don't need to worry about that. --- sam


You were right Sam, but Bonnie wanted to know if she could just substitute all purpose flour for her to make the recipe, not needing it to be gluten free. I was happy to see Caren's answer, as some of the GF recipes look good, but I am not ready to go GF yet, though I probably should.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I just had a thought--a little late for Julie's situation but still valid, I think.
> 
> All rental/real estate agents should be taught to knit because they likely need the therapy for their sanity. And they should be required to be members in good standing of this Tea Party where they could learn from the example of the male knitters here just how to be the best men they need to be--instead of the jerks some have encountered.
> 
> ...


Well said, Gram!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can make a couple of counter claims- one for disturbing my peace and quiet- forcing me to move after 13 years, the other because for years the owner was out of the country most of the year without appointing an agent in New Zealand both carry compensation of over $1000.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> If the worst comes to the worst I will pay him $10 a fortnight, but hopefully, it will not be greater than the amount of the bond. Apparently I miscalculated the final rent payment- which does not surprise me, I never knew exactly when I was paid up to- but he manages to make it sound like a crime. I bet if I had over paid they would have just pocketed it.


I am very sure they would not have paid back any that you over paid. And I hope that the Tribunal force him to hand over the documents you are entitled to.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe the ousted cows will come for a visit while you are there. --- sam


Hi Sam, the cows are long gone and the parlour has geen converted into a rather nice bungalow. Hope you are ok.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~And we are told there might be snow on Sunday. Poor Boston has already gotten 6". But.....hope "springs" eternal! :lol:


In three weeks time I will be in New York - it needs to warm up a bit there too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Daralene, thank you for the sympathy for my DGS's upcoming job loss. I don't think he's worried about it since he's been submitting his resume to various places for several months. Plus from what his dad has said, he has a substantial savings account.
> He's an extremely talented artist but has never tried to seriously market his work. This may give him the incentive to get serious about that!
> We'll see!
> Junek


Does he get a redundancy payout too? In the UK I think it's something like one months pay for every year worked with that company.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hey guys, wanted to let my kp family know, we lost dad last sunday, after a rough bought, he did rally back for a wk, but came in ER fri. and we were all by his side, literally the whole family, wife, 2 daughters, 2 grands (he raised in his home) and the 2 from nashville, got there to spend time while he knew us, sister and bro in law cousins came by, we had a glorious last few days, while he was knowing us, we held his hands talked and he would blink or squeese our hands and oh what a steel grip he still had. all the physical work he did his whole life. he and mom were side by side hand in hand til the end. many great stories were shared. just the hardest thing i have had to do. loved that man. i want to share something my sister wrote and i read at his memorial service -
> Saying Goodby to Dad as God is saying Hello today. We thank God for loaning this wonderful man to us to fulfill the most important male role in our life. The life Lessons he taught us formed who we are, formed our family tree. He took his role as our father, Papaw and Husband as his most important job. Holding his hand, thanking God, I hope Dad could truly hear us as we thank him for being there and that we love him.
> sister read a great memorial she wrote of growing up with dad and our life. was a great celebration for him. Now we are all learning to let go and the day to day with out seeing him. Sad and Hard. Thanks for letting me share.


My sympathies for your dad's passing, but what a blessing that you were all able to be there with him and that he knew you were there. May your memories bring you comfort.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, how you doing? xx


Hello Josephine! I'm doing pretty good, been really busy with Seth Monday to Friday. I have finished the green gloves nearly finished one purple glove and started the second one. Getting anxious for the snow to be gone so I can get out to my gardens.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

To my Friends who are grieving, may you soon find peace. 
To Julie, perhaps a word from a legal person may be of some help with the nasty agent who was not complying with the law. 
We went for a walk through the village this afternoon and passed fields with sheep and their new lambs. It was funny watching the young ones skipping about and trying to find their correct mummy. One sheep had apparantly two lambs, one white and a very lively black one. So despite the cold Spring must be around. The sun was shining but the wind was cold. We stopped for a coffee and some homemade pate and toast at the deli, then came back. So an enjoyable trip. Take care all.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. Well my ex's funeral was yesterday and all went ok. Both my children did wonderful readings of their thoughts and some memories. It has been a very tough week to say the least. Thankyou for all your thoughts and prayers. He can be at rest now, no more demons.
> 
> Now to see if I can make some sense out of what I have missed on here.


Condolences to you and your family, sugar. Even though he was your ex, I'm sure you still have good memories of years past and, most importantly, the love you both had for your children. May he rest in peace now.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Is he very tall now mine was 6"4 last time he was measured
> Sonja


He is just over six feet.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> My son was 22 inches long, but he only weighed in at 8-1/2 pounds.


My youngest was 22 1/2 inches long, 10 pounds 2 ounces and the biggest head I have ever seen in a baby. If he had of been a first he woukd have been an only child. Michael is over 6 foot at 26yrs the doctor has told him he can stop growing any time now.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The old Agent is claiming I did $5000 worth of damage to the old property- it is going to have to go through the Tenancy Tribunal.


~~~Holy cow! That is quite an issue. I sure hope he has an itemized accounting.....I think under the circumstances of your leaving, he has made most (or all) of this up. Normal wear & tear should NOT be part of this. How long did you live there? I wouldn't be surprised if he caused some of the "damage" himself. Sure hope you have some photos. When will this go before the Tenancy Tribunal? Encircling hugs & prayers for you!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> There's no http:// in front of it. I'm sure others have already said this, so sorry for the repeat. Guess the KTP is like time travel, some of us are in the past but our replies are in the present. Although we are reading and replying to the past while reading in the present. Circular time travel with the past and present together.


~~~and I am spinning!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> My youngest was 22 1/2 inches long, 10 pounds 2 ounces and the biggest head I have ever seen in a baby. If he had of been a first he woukd have been an only child. Michael is over 6 foot at 26yrs the doctor has told him he can stop growing any time now.


When I had my youngest one of the mid wife's who was looking after me said that he would be small compared to the older 2 who were 9 pound 14 and 9 pound 10 . So when he weighed 10 pounds 4 ounces the midwife who delivered him laughed and said she is never going to live this one down and was she red faced when I saw her 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG!!! That is ridiculous! I am so sorry Julie. I will keep this in vigilant prayer. That former agent is going to get his comeupance eventually but you do NOT deserve this treatment. Is there anyone that can give testimony/affadavits on your behalf?



Lurker 2 said:


> The old Agent is claiming I did $5000 worth of damage to the old property- it is going to have to go through the Tenancy Tribunal.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The old Agent is claiming I did $5000 worth of damage to the old property- it is going to have to go through the Tenancy Tribunal.


For pete's safe!! If memory serves, you lived there for something around 13 years and the agent is only just now discovering this "damage"? I certainly hope the tribunal has some folks with a bit of common sense.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so sorry your back is trying to act up. I hope the laser treatments, heat and resst will help. From all you've said you have made such wonderful progress. {{{gently hugs}}}


Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my, almost 1pm here and I'm still behind. Have to get off now. I'm trying to be very careful and keep my back from going out. I keep getting that stabbing pain like when it used to go out and I really don't want to get another cortisone shot. I tested my limits a little too much about 2 wks. ago and have been fighting this ever since I lifted too heavy a bag of groceries. Now I'm paying. Heating pad on and about to lie down again. When it goes out I'm usually laid up and can't walk so hoping the laser, heat, rest and no lifting at all works. Problem is, and I imagine some of you can identify, when you start feeling better you can do more and more. There is a limit though and if you go over it, you start going downhill again. :thumbdown: :roll: :-(


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Daralene, thank you for the sympathy for my DGS's upcoming job loss. I don't think he's worried about it since he's been submitting his resume to various places for several months. Plus from what his dad has said, he has a substantial savings account.
> He's an extremely talented artist but has never tried to seriously market his work. This may give him the incentive to get serious about that!
> We'll see!
> Junek


~~~June, hoping for the best for your DGS. I know the angst of uncertainty.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is amazon's drone delivery? --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RE: Amazon drone delivery: I wonder if this type of delivery will be optional? I for one do not want any packages I order flying around on a drone. I don't see how it could be delivered without it just being left out in the yard and quite frankly I like having them brought to the door or left on the covered porch. I also agree with us need to keep jobs secure.

RE: loss of job for June's DGS: I missed this June and do hope your DGS will get a position somewhere soon.

RE: the summary....this is such a wonderful service all you ladies do; I don't care if it shows up on the first page or where ever...it is so kind of you to do it period!



Cashmeregma said:


> June, So sorry to hear about DGS's job loss. It is so upsetting for so many to be out of work and even more so when it hits home unexpectedly. DH and I are upset about Amazon's drone delivery as we are thinking this will put even more people, who deliver our products out of work and this seems to be a job many out of work people find. The idea is novel, but my thinking is that we need the jobs.
> 
> Miss Pam, I take it your avatar is from the Spring Tulip Festival Sam is asking about. How gorgeous!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh no Carol! And here we have green grass, flowers starting to bloom along with trees...folks breaking out the shorts...


cmaliza said:


> ~~~And we are told there might be snow on Sunday. Poor Boston has already gotten 6". But.....hope "springs" eternal! :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Southern Gal said:


> hey guys, wanted to let my kp family know, we lost dad last sunday, after a rough bought, he did rally back for a wk, but came in ER fri. and we were all by his side, literally the whole family, wife, 2 daughters, 2 grands (he raised in his home) and the 2 from nashville, got there to spend time while he knew us, sister and bro in law cousins came by, we had a glorious last few days, while he was knowing us, we held his hands talked and he would blink or squeese our hands and oh what a steel grip he still had. all the physical work he did his whole life. he and mom were side by side hand in hand til the end. many great stories were shared. just the hardest thing i have had to do. loved that man. i want to share something my sister wrote and i read at his memorial service -
> Saying Goodby to Dad as God is saying Hello today. We thank God for loaning this wonderful man to us to fulfill the most important male role in our life. The life Lessons he taught us formed who we are, formed our family tree. He took his role as our father, Papaw and Husband as his most important job. Holding his hand, thanking God, I hope Dad could truly hear us as we thank him for being there and that we love him.
> sister read a great memorial she wrote of growing up with dad and our life. was a great celebration for him. Now we are all learning to let go and the day to day with out seeing him. Sad and Hard. Thanks for letting me share.


I am so sorry to hear of such a difficult loss in your family. What a beautiful tribute made to him at his memorial service. We are here for you.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That S O B! Shame on him! May he get his come upance! I KNOW you didn't do that. ((Julie)) Prayers.


~~~DITTO DITTO DITTO! All kinds of bad-boy vibes coming his way!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not denying that I did not manage to get it perfect- I did the best I was able- but this claim is excessive.


~~~They can not expect there to be no normal wear on a place after 13 years. That is absurd. I hope this Tribunal has some common sense!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> In three weeks time I will be in New York - it needs to warm up a bit there too.


How exciting, Angela!! Where in New York will you be, and for how long?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We hear you President Gram!!! Good proposal. I second it!


jheiens said:


> I just had a thought--a little late for Julie's situation but still valid, I think.
> 
> All rental/real estate agents should be taught to knit because they likely need the therapy for their sanity. And they should be required to be members in good standing of this Tea Party where they could learn from the example of the male knitters here just how to be the best men they need to be--instead of the jerks some have encountered.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> In three weeks time I will be in New York - it needs to warm up a bit there too.


~~~New York state or city? How long are you staying? Visiting family...sightseeing? Don't forget your camera!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope you can stick it to HIM!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> I can make a couple of counter claims- one for disturbing my peace and quiet- forcing me to move after 13 years, the other because for years the owner was out of the country most of the year without appointing an agent in New Zealand both carry compensation of over $1000.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> RE: Amazon drone delivery: I wonder if this type of delivery will be optional? I for one do not want any packages I order flying around on a drone. I don't see how it could be delivered without it just being left out in the yard and quite frankly I like having them brought to the door or left on the covered porch. I also agree with us need to keep jobs secure.
> 
> RE: loss of job for June's DD: I missed this June and do hope you r daughter will get a position somewhere soon.
> 
> RE: the summary....this is such a wonderful service all you ladies do; I don't care if it shows up on the first page or where ever...it is so kind of you to do it period!


~~~I suspect the drone delivery is to be used in the warehouse....instead of a person climbing a ladder and selecting the item(s), and carrying it to the packaging/shipment dept.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh no Carol! And here we have green grass, flowers starting to bloom along with trees...folks breaking out the shorts...


~~~DH is breaking out his shorts, but is complaining about how cold he is! :lol: :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Enjoy your day off...but don't work so hard before that all you can do is sleep on Sunday! :lol:


No chance of me sleeping all day. I came home today and just sat for about 1 1/2 hours. Then I ate a snack and started doing laundry. I will probably have to do some of my chores tomorrow, but I do plan on folding origami boxes and knitting tomorrow as well. I will make it to church if all goes well and then out to get lunch with DH and Matthew. DS#1 has to work all 7 days this upcoming week, but his work shifts are usually 4-5 hours unlike my 8-10 hours each day.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The two Agents are totally separate, the old one is a downright bully- refusing to give me copies of documents that I am entitled to, and just generally blustering around- trying to claim that paintwork 13 years old did not need redoing, but for the nail and screw holes I had made- I did nail and screw things in, but according to my brother paintwork should be redone about every 5 years, depending on how many coats have been applied. They also claim I should have removed the gates and the aerial that were bolted on, that there was dog pooh in the compost, and dog pee and pooh on the carpet. Where the carpet WAS peed on it was Faleupolu, although there was evidence of Ringo's early accidents that I did not have the energy to remove completely in the heat of summer, that I was forced to move in. Nothing that a bit of elbow grease would not solve. Just did not have the oomph myself. But to claim it is $5000 worth is ridiculous.


Here, they say that 7 or more years for the carpet is considered normal replacement for rental units and usually don't charge for it. With the duration of time lived in the home, much of the expenses would be considered normal wear and tear.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> How exciting, Angela!! Where in New York will you be, and for how long?


We are staying somewhere just near Grand Central Station. We will be there for only four days but hope to get a lot of sightseeing done in that time. I'm not looking for hot weather but a bit of spring would be nice.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> When I had my youngest one of the mid wife's who was looking after me said that he would be small compared to the older 2 who were 9 pound 14 and 9 pound 10 . So when he weighed 10 pounds 4 ounces the midwife who delivered him laughed and said she is never going to live this one down and was she red faced when I saw her
> Sonja


I had been in labour off and on for a month to the day he was born. They told me I would Be lucky if he was 7 pounds. I only partially dialate until my water breaks them the baby is born within moments. I was 3cm for 30 days. His father threatened to sue the hospital if I wasn't admitted and they deliver him that day. When he was finally born his Umbilical cord had sealed it's self he was getting no blood and was pretty blueish.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Iditarod Update: Many of the mushers are in. 49 are in...16 more to go. Of those I have been following for y'all...Curt Perano (NZ) 32nd 10 days 4 hours 11 minutes 24 seconds; Christian Turner (Austr) 15th: 9d 16h 5m 2s; Michelle Phillips (YT) 20th: 9d 21h 17m 30s; James Campeau (AB)18th: 9d 19h 28m 15s; Matt Failor (Ohio) 41st: 11d 22h 42m 42s; Charlie Bejna (IL) 34th: 11d 2h 7m 10s; Hug Neff (IL) 19th: 9d 20h 25m 44s. Still out on the trail are Marcelle Fressineau, Brian Wilmshurst, Rob Cooke, & Yuka Honda. 

I find it amazing they can time them down to the SECOND! All are winners to me. I never cease to be in awe of the mushers and dogs! Just amazing...well, they do call it an "amazing race"!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KatyNora said:


> May I dust off my chair and rejoin the party, Sam? I've been trying to read along, but really haven't managed too well the past few weeks. Thank Heaven for Margaret and Kate and the summaries!! So much has happened to our KTPers lately, and I've been sending good thoughts and prayers as much as possible.
> 
> Lots of good recipes this week. Wish I had someone to cook for once in a while. Every time I make any family-size recipe, I end up with way too much in leftovers! Oh, speaking of good recipes, Sam, here's a link for the Ritz mock apple pie: http://www.backofthebox.com/recipes/pies-pastries/ritz-mock-apple-pie.html I found the same recipe in my mom's recipe box, but hers was written with soda crackers instead of ritz.
> 
> Things around here have been pretty quiet, apart from family doings. We had the memorial for my nephew two Sundays ago. It was held at his childhood church in Ballard; friends came from as far away as Dutch Harbor Alaska, with such wonderful memories of Mick. DD was able to come home for the memorial and we took a day off to go up to Mount Rainier (Longmire and Paradise). It was quite beautiful.


Me too!
I'm also bad, bad trying to keep up.
Sent a PM to Julie, ha! That should keep her busy for 10 min's or so reading, lol!

Will keep reading after I make some Supper and once again will try to keep up.
Hey! Miss you guys......
Kiwifrau


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Loved this scarf pattern and saved it for ....Christmas present for sure. Thanks Sam!


Hey! Gweniepooh, I see you have a new photo, looking good gal.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> good heavens - am I the only one here? where are you Julie? --- sam


She's reading my long, long PM, lol!

Sam thanks for all the recipes, never know when I will get around to cooking them as I am trying, really trying to deplete my Fridge & Freezer.
Have a very bad habit of buying and buying things on sale, then eating them and not what's already in the Fridge/Freezer.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Southern Gal said:


> hey guys, wanted to let my kp family know, we lost dad last sunday, after a rough bought, he did rally back for a wk, but came in ER fri. and we were all by his side, literally the whole family, wife, 2 daughters, 2 grands (he raised in his home) and the 2 from nashville, got there to spend time while he knew us, sister and bro in law cousins came by, we had a glorious last few days, while he was knowing us, we held his hands talked and he would blink or squeese our hands and oh what a steel grip he still had. all the physical work he did his whole life. he and mom were side by side hand in hand til the end. many great stories were shared. just the hardest thing i have had to do. loved that man. i want to share something my sister wrote and i read at his memorial service -
> 
> Saying Goodby to Dad as God is saying Hello today. We thank God for loaning this wonderful man to us to fulfill the most important male role in our life. The life Lessons he taught us formed who we are, formed our family tree. He took his role as our father, Papaw and Husband as his most important job. Holding his hand, thanking God, I hope Dad could truly hear us as we thank him for being there and that we love him.
> sister read a great memorial she wrote of growing up with dad and our life. was a great celebration for him. Now we are all learning to let go and the day to day with out seeing him. Sad and Hard. Thanks for letting me share.


Yes sad when we have to say "Goodbye" but he knew he was loved and blessed with so many around him at his end.

Loved what you Sister read and you shared with us. Truly Beautiful.

Thank you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Tell him he should June . My oldest sons best friend is a very talented artist who never took his talent serious , he always liked to draw and paint fictional /super heroes and worked in dead end jobs . Then he suddenly at the age if 26 decided to put a resume in of his work and he has never looked back . So far in the last 7 year he has lived and worked in London , Germany , Canada , and Texas now California , he is in much demand and has just worked with a famous film director
> . So tell him to use his talent
> Sonja


Sonja, I really wish he would promote himself. He won a full 4 year art scholarship to William and Mary College on the strength of his portfolio. And that institution is well known for being hard to get accepted just to attend.
I just hate to see him not take full advantage of his talent. But we can't push anyone into doing something. They have to decide on their own.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is amazon's drone delivery? --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> Does he get a redundancy payout too? In the UK I think it's something like one months pay for every year worked with that company.


Yes, he will be getting severance pay that's why he's staying until the store officially closes. I think he's worked there for over 5 years so it should be a tidy sum.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Yes, he will be getting severance pay that's why he's staying until the store officially closes. I think he's worked there for over 5 years so it should be a tidy sum.
> Junek


June, I hope that his job search goes well. Sending good vibes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The two Agents are totally separate, the old one is a downright bully- refusing to give me copies of documents that I am entitled to, and just generally blustering around- trying to claim that paintwork 13 years old did not need redoing, but for the nail and screw holes I had made- I did nail and screw things in, but according to my brother paintwork should be redone about every 5 years, depending on how many coats have been applied. They also claim I should have removed the gates and the aerial that were bolted on, that there was dog pooh in the compost, and dog pee and pooh on the carpet. Where the carpet WAS peed on it was Faleupolu, although there was evidence of Ringo's early accidents that I did not have the energy to remove completely in the heat of summer, that I was forced to move in. Nothing that a bit of elbow grease would not solve. Just did not have the oomph myself. But to claim it is $5000 worth is ridiculous.


I'm so sorry Julie. I do hope there will be some fairness this time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I had been in labour off and on for a month to the day he was born. They told me I would Be lucky if he was 7 pounds. I only partially dialate until my water breaks them the baby is born within moments. I was 3cm for 30 days. His father threatened to sue the hospital if I wasn't admitted and they deliver him that day. When he was finally born his Umbilical cord had sealed it's self he was getting no blood and was pretty blueish.


Oh my I would have threatened them too. That must have been quite scary . Sometimes they just don't have a clue . Think baby should come to their time table 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I suspect the drone delivery is to be used in the warehouse....instead of a person climbing a ladder and selecting the item(s), and carrying it to the packaging/shipment dept.


"Amazon wants to use small drones to deliver packages to customers within 30 minutes in urban areas. The FAA is now allowing Amazon to experiment with the system. The FAA has granted permission to Amazon..."

One would only wish.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Here, they say that 7 or more years for the carpet is considered normal replacement for rental units and usually don't charge for it. With the duration of time lived in the home, much of the expenses would be considered normal wear and tear.


Absolutely. Sounds like the rules are in favor of the Landlord if one can live there that long and they haven't painted or changed the carpet. Then they stick it to the tenant for the full amount.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Amazon was thinking of having items ordered from their website delivered by drone. I wonder how they thought that would work for those of us who live in apartments? I understand the height limit for private drones is 500' so they won't interfere with air traffic. There was a news article a couple of days ago of a private drone almost colliding with a tv news helicopter in CA. I think it was there and they said it was flying at 1500' and that's illegal for the private drones
> 
> Junek


You will have to leave the window open and duck when you here a buzzing sound :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Iditarod Update: Many of the mushers are in. 49 are in...16 more to go. Of those I have been following for y'all...Curt Perano (NZ) 32nd 10 days 4 hours 11 minutes 24 seconds; Christian Turner (Austr) 15th: 9d 16h 5m 2s; Michelle Phillips (YT) 20th: 9d 21h 17m 30s; James Campeau (AB)18th: 9d 19h 28m 15s; Matt Failor (Ohio) 41st: 11d 22h 42m 42s; Charlie Bejna (IL) 34th: 11d 2h 7m 10s; Hug Neff (IL) 19th: 9d 20h 25m 44s. Still out on the trail are Marcelle Fressineau, Brian Wilmshurst, Rob Cooke, & Yuka Honda.
> 
> I find it amazing they can time them down to the SECOND! All are winners to me. I never cease to be in awe of the mushers and dogs! Just amazing...well, they do call it an "amazing race"!


Thank you for those. I will be checking them out.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Got a chuckle out of your DH getting out shorts and complaining of being cold. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> You will have to leave the window open and duck when you here a buzzing sound :XD: :XD:


Good one. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~and I am spinning!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Love it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Kiwi and Katy Nora. Always nice when you can drop by.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am very sure they would not have paid back any that you over paid. And I hope that the Tribunal force him to hand over the documents you are entitled to.


That is my thought, hopefully I can get them before the hearing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> To my Friends who are grieving, may you soon find peace.
> To Julie, perhaps a word from a legal person may be of some help with the nasty agent who was not complying with the law.
> We went for a walk through the village this afternoon and passed fields with sheep and their new lambs. It was funny watching the young ones skipping about and trying to find their correct mummy. One sheep had apparantly two lambs, one white and a very lively black one. So despite the cold Spring must be around. The sun was shining but the wind was cold. We stopped for a coffee and some homemade pate and toast at the deli, then came back. So an enjoyable trip. Take care all.


I will be seeking legal advice!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How lucky he was born when he was with such a problem. With my youngest I was 2 weeks early and she was 7 lb 11 oz, 20 " long. I went to hospital the evening of 12/25 because I hadn't felt any movement all day and doctor wanted me checked (I was 41) After keeping me overnight and though I was in labor the whole time I didin't feel a thing. The gave me patosine (sp) to move things along and less than 2 hours later she arrived. They didn't tell me that she was showing signs of distress until all was over; cord was wrapped around her neck which was why they gave me the meds.


NanaCaren said:


> I had been in labour off and on for a month to the day he was born. They told me I would Be lucky if he was 7 pounds. I only partially dialate until my water breaks them the baby is born within moments. I was 3cm for 30 days. His father threatened to sue the hospital if I wasn't admitted and they deliver him that day. When he was finally born his Umbilical cord had sealed it's self he was getting no blood and was pretty blueish.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Holy cow! That is quite an issue. I sure hope he has an itemized accounting.....I think under the circumstances of your leaving, he has made most (or all) of this up. Normal wear & tear should NOT be part of this. How long did you live there? I wouldn't be surprised if he caused some of the "damage" himself. Sure hope you have some photos. When will this go before the Tenancy Tribunal? Encircling hugs & prayers for you!


This is part of what he is refusing to give me. I was there over 13 years- and there was no painting done in that time, apart from the step into the shower.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG!!! That is ridiculous! I am so sorry Julie. I will keep this in vigilant prayer. That former agent is going to get his comeupance eventually but you do NOT deserve this treatment. Is there anyone that can give testimony/affadavits on your behalf?


I have asked one of the ladies who helped me clean up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Is Michelle's headlight the white light in the distance in the near center? The pictures are incredible. Thanks for sharing all this with us.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Iditarod Update: Many of the mushers are in. 49 are in...16 more to go. Of those I have been following for y'all...Curt Perano (NZ) 32nd 10 days 4 hours 11 minutes 24 seconds; Christian Turner (Austr) 15th: 9d 16h 5m 2s; Michelle Phillips (YT) 20th: 9d 21h 17m 30s; James Campeau (AB)18th: 9d 19h 28m 15s; Matt Failor (Ohio) 41st: 11d 22h 42m 42s; Charlie Bejna (IL) 34th: 11d 2h 7m 10s; Hug Neff (IL) 19th: 9d 20h 25m 44s. Still out on the trail are Marcelle Fressineau, Brian Wilmshurst, Rob Cooke, & Yuka Honda.
> 
> I find it amazing they can time them down to the SECOND! All are winners to me. I never cease to be in awe of the mushers and dogs! Just amazing...well, they do call it an "amazing race"!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> For pete's safe!! If memory serves, you lived there for something around 13 years and the agent is only just now discovering this "damage"? I certainly hope the tribunal has some folks with a bit of common sense.


That is quite a point he did not mention damage as a result of his inspection!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you for those. I will be checking them out.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Got a chuckle out of your DH getting out shorts and complaining of being cold. :XD: :XD:


The snow is mostly gone so Matthew went out with his brother today while wearing shorts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~They can not expect there to be no normal wear on a place after 13 years. That is absurd. I hope this Tribunal has some common sense!


I am hoping so, too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thank you kiwifrau. Wondered where you had been. I'm just going to have to dub you Ms. Social Butterfly.  Your community seems to have some nice gatherings which is why I said this. How is your DD doing? Are you seeing signs of spring yet?


kiwifrau said:


> Hey! Gweniepooh, I see you have a new photo, looking good gal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I hope you can stick it to HIM!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Here, they say that 7 or more years for the carpet is considered normal replacement for rental units and usually don't charge for it. With the duration of time lived in the home, much of the expenses would be considered normal wear and tear.


I am hoping that will be the decision of the Tribunal.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well down here in the south one might think it was a huge mosquito and swat it! ROFL


Swedenme said:


> You will have to leave the window open and duck when you here a buzzing sound :XD: :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good Julie. A very wise action on your part.


Lurker 2 said:


> I will be seeking legal advice!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Such an A$$.


Lurker 2 said:


> This is part of what he is refusing to give me. I was there over 13 years- and there was no painting done in that time, apart from the step into the shower.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...I was just thinking "I wonder if Matthew had brought out the shorts yet" as I remembered you saying they wore shorts long into the cold weather. LOL


pacer said:


> The snow is mostly gone so Matthew went out with his brother today while wearing shorts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm so sorry Julie. I do hope there will be some fairness this time.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Absolutely. Sounds like the rules are in favor of the Landlord if one can live there that long and they haven't painted or changed the carpet. Then they stick it to the tenant for the full amount.


It is a 1986 Act or 1984, and not appropriate for current situations despite ammendments.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Julie. A very wise action on your part.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How lucky he was born when he was with such a problem. With my youngest I was 2 weeks early and she was 7 lb 11 oz, 20 " long. I went to hospital the evening of 12/25 because I hadn't felt any movement all day and doctor wanted me checked (I was 41) After keeping me overnight and though I was in labor the whole time I didin't feel a thing. The gave me patosine (sp) to move things along and less than 2 hours later she arrived. They didn't tell me that she was showing signs of distress until all was over; cord was wrapped around her neck which was why they gave me the meds.


Chrissy was born in the ambulance. The attendant told the driver to please pull over immediately and come assist him. I was told not to dare push. The cord was wrapped twice around her neck. They had to cut the cord before I could finish delivering her. Scary moments for me. They did not tell me until we were at the hospital about five minutes later. She was born right outside the gates of Old Fort Henty army base Kingston, Ontario.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh my I would have threatened them too. That must have been quite scary . Sometimes they just don't have a clue . Think baby should come to their time table
> Sonja


It was very scary indeed. My due date was 8th of May then they decided he wasn't big enough. He was born 8th June after being pushed back and turned so he was no longer stuck.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> looking good poledra - love the color. anxious to see it all done. --- sam


 Only about 10 or so rows to go.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is looking good! I love the colour scheme.


Thank you, they were rather limited in the choice of colors to pick from so those two looked the best of the bunch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Condolences on the loss of your dad, I know it's hard, but it sounds as though he had a very blessed and loving passing and his send off was filled with wonderful memories and love, those will be the things to hold onto as you all move forward and adjust to him not physically being there. The wonderful thing, is that he is now watching over you all and you can talk with him anytime you want or need.
> {{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The sun is starting to peak out, but it's expected to be a colder day than the 50 and 60F degree days we've had this week...Spring is definitely in the air though so that is hopeful.
> 
> Saying thanks to all the prayer warriors who had our DGS on the list...the spot (thought to be a hole) on his left retina has been determined to be like a birthmark freckle or mole and nothing to worry about. We just have to do a follow up in a year to be there's no change, but otherwise not a bother.
> 
> ...


Wonderful news on your GS, so glad that was all it is and hope that there are no changes to worry about. 
Sounds like a great Easter plan, the cleaning, not so much, I'm in avoidance of mine. lol At least until Tuesday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> At least that dog in the mirror got Sydney's mind off eating the new sofa!!
> Junek


LOLOL!! True!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> At least that dog in the mirror got Sydney's mind off eating the new sofa!!
> Junek


LOLOL!! True!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am in ((((group hug ))))


Me too!! {{{{{{{{{{{Group Hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Very pretty. Where did you get the pattern or is it one of your designs?
> Junek


Thank you, it's a Brown Sheep Wool free pattern, you should be able to find it on their website, I got it from their shop though, that is why the yarn colors were so limited, they didn't have very many available at the time to choose from, but I'm going to make another in other colors I think, just because it's a fun/quick knit. I thought it would be much harder than it is.

Edit: Frivolous Fair Isle Cowl, should make it easier to find. lol


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> thank you kiwifrau. Wondered where you had been. I'm just going to have to dub you Ms. Social Butterfly.  Your community seems to have some nice gatherings which is why I said this. How is your DD doing? Are you seeing signs of spring yet?


Spring!!! What's that? Ha! Just joking!

Snow is actually melting and in many parts can see the green/brown grass, that's thrilling for most of us.

We haven't really had such a bad winter, those on the East Coast of Canada and the USA have what I would call a really bad time this year. I am trying to be humble, hoping to take a few weeks next Winter somewhere where its a lot warmer.

Maybe NZ & Aussie as at least I wouldn't be losing 30% on our dollar, like it is right now.

The US will lose a lot of tourism with such a difference in value.

So many of my neighbors won't be going down there if the US$ stays so high against the CDN$.

Oh yes, I truly do feel like a "Social Butterfly", so many wonderful people here and so many things to do and see. Am absolutely loving it.

Joined the Gym here in Feb and going nearly every day. Not to lose weight, can't afford that as I'm tiny enough. Just need to be in great condition for hiking we are planning to do this summer. Am up to 1 hour on the treadmill, only 10 min's on the elliptical machine, 10 min's rowing and a few min's on a couple of the muscle toning equipment. Not overdoing it, only do enough to try them out and when I feel that's enough, then so be it. LOL!
After all I'm 72, pushing 73 and I'm certainly not training for the Olympics or whatever.

Wednesday did 6 lengths in the pool, this is the 1st time swimming in many, many years. Took a rest at each end though, but still happy for what I did. Would actually prefer swimming to exercising, ha!

My DD is doing wonderful, too which we are all extremely happy and hope it continues for many more years.

For everyone else out there with Cancer or other illnesses we wish you the same.

Wishing you all a "Good Night", if you've had a bad day, may tomorrow be a better day for you all.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Been trying to read backwards and catch up.
Julie, what a awful deal. That is terrible.
Poledra, beautiful knitting.
Never a dull moment with Sydney around.
Last weekend was in the high 70's this weekend woke up this morning and it was 17 above and they are tLking anow on and off this week and we hardly had any snow all winter. As melody said, gotta love March.
Hugs to all.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you for those. I will be checking them out.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Got a chuckle out of your DH getting out shorts and complaining of being cold. :XD: :XD:


~~~ He's a cutie! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is part of what he is refusing to give me. I was there over 13 years- and there was no painting done in that time, apart from the step into the shower.


~~~If the Tribunal is honest, I don't think they can hold you for much at all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Been trying to read backwards and catch up.
> Julie, what a awful deal. That is terrible.
> Poledra, beautiful knitting.
> Never a dull moment with Sydney around.
> ...


As a worrier by nature it is not easy to put it out of mind, either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~If the Tribunal is honest, I don't think they can hold you for much at all.


They should be honest- Agent is out to make easy money where ever possible. He does the inspections and then hands out the contracts to his family- also says things will happen and then denies that he ever said so.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Just read last week's summary and found I had missed some very serious news.

Hugs to Sugarsugar, Darowi, Pacer and their families with the recent losses.

Hugs to Gwen for Leila, our first dog (Rani, a black lab) had a similiar diagnosis but vets thought she had pain, due to impact on lungs. We were all called to a discussion, and with the though Rani was in pain, it was decided not to delay her trip over the rainbow bridge. Knowing Rani was painfree, and running around the heavenly fields was a comfort. None of us like the though of an animal in unnecessary pain.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for you gluten free people this is a "must" read. --- sam

http://celiacdisease.about.com/od/glutenfreefoodshoppin1/ss/Gluten-Free-Food-List.htm#step-heading


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks I am hoping so too.
> 
> Thinking of you this week also.


Thanks Cathy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Darowil -- thinking of you as you go into this very busy week....best wishes on the launch of Feats of Socks...I should have sent you some size 16 examples and you could be from tiny tot to Big Foot. I'm following along on Facebook.


After the launch will put more photos on- but still not all the socks until the exhibition is over at least.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WOW....beautiful work and colors.


Thank you. 
And thank you to everyone else that may have commented and I didn't get a thank you in personally too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The old Agent is claiming I did $5000 worth of damage to the old property- it is going to have to go through the Tenancy Tribunal.


 :shock: Oh no, I do hope that the Tenancy Tribunal will be able to help you though, that agent has been a problem from day one, you'd think the fact that he got you out, would be good enough for him. Just breathe and take one day at a time, but I know that is much easier said than done. 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:30am and I am caught up. Sorry for not commenting I had a pretty rotten night at work and came home early. I have a headache now do I am headed to bed. Goodnight all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Southern Gal- sending you hugs and prayers and deepest of sympathies.
> 
> Have to work in an hour so I wanted to post this now. Yesterday sun was shining and birds singing. Just finished washing the floors and Greg told me to look out the window. It looked like a blizzard after I got this shot. Glad it won't be staying though.
> 
> Check in later on. Live and hugs to all.


Wow, so much for spring. :roll: 
Hugs back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: Oh no, I do hope that the Tenancy Tribunal will be able to help you though, that agent has been a problem from day one, you'd think the fact that he got you out, would be good enough for him. Just breathe and take one day at a time, but I know that is much easier said than done.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Thanks Kaye-Jo! as you say- easier said than done!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:30am and I am caught up. Sorry for not commenting I had a pretty rotten night at work and came home early. I have a headache now do I am headed to bed. Goodnight all.


Hope the headache is gone by morning!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> H
> New sofa was delivered very early this morning. He sniffed it but that was all. Later (I but a blanket over the seat portion) he jumped up on it and was checking it out when he suddenly started to growl and bark. I looked over and he had for the first time caught his reflection in the mirrors that are on the doors of the wardrobe that is in the livingroom.
> He would growl or bark then stare at himself, pause, and begin again. This went on for over 5 min. The only thing that got him stopped was DD came quietly into the room and videoed it and when he finally saw her he jumped down and stopped. it was so funny.
> 
> Okay, off to warm up dinner. TTYL


Thanks for the great description and the chuckle. :lol:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sunday, just b4 3pm here in not so sunny South East Queensland. I am drying off after a storm hit, got a bit soaked closing up a shed and bringing 2 dogs onto rear patio (currently not much shelter in their yard - they won't use the dog kennel, nice as I think it is), laid sandbags across pool gate where water was gathering and unblocked the carport drain out on the footpath where it comes out. still have some things to reorganise but they can wait until another adult is in the house - preferably a male as some things need to be moved that are too heavy for me to move by myself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Tell him he should June . My oldest sons best friend is a very talented artist who never took his talent serious , he always liked to draw and paint fictional /super heroes and worked in dead end jobs . Then he suddenly at the age if 26 decided to put a resume in of his work and he has never looked back . So far in the last 7 year he has lived and worked in London , Germany , Canada , and Texas now California , he is in much demand and has just worked with a famous film director
> . So tell him to use his talent
> Sonja


Sonja, how wonderful for your son, sounds like he doing what he loves. 
I agree, he can use his talent and get paid for it, and really love it when doing it, go for it. It's not often that we can get paid to do the thing that is our true passion.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad that your aunt is doing so much better!


Thank you, today one of her grand daughters and great grands ( the great is 21 I think) flew up from Alaska and is visiting. I think that she's enjoying getting out and about much more, she hasn't been out a whole lot in the last couple years, other than groceries and doctors. I know she's really looking forward to going to the new Hobby Lobby that just opened in Scottsbluff, she even called to tell me she was really looking forward to going on Monday.  Maybe she'll pick up her crocheting again, she used to do some beautiful work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I just had a thought--a little late for Julie's situation but still valid, I think.
> 
> All rental/real estate agents should be taught to knit because they likely need the therapy for their sanity. And they should be required to be members in good standing of this Tea Party where they could learn from the example of the male knitters here just how to be the best men they need to be--instead of the jerks some have encountered.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma, I hope that your back is feeling better soon, you've been doing so well, you don't need any setbacks.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> is this being anal? --- sam
> 
> Good grief Sam, 21 Hot Cross Bun recipes. No, not anal, quite, just begging for some hot cross buns.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

{{{{{{{{{{Southern Gal and family}}}}}}}}}} at this time.



Southern Gal said:


> hey guys, wanted to let my kp family know, we lost dad last sunday, after a rough bought, he did rally back for a wk, but came in ER fri. and we were all by his side, literally the whole family, wife, 2 daughters, 2 grands (he raised in his home) and the 2 from nashville, got there to spend time while he knew us, sister and bro in law cousins came by, we had a glorious last few days, while he was knowing us, we held his hands talked and he would blink or squeese our hands and oh what a steel grip he still had. all the physical work he did his whole life. he and mom were side by side hand in hand til the end. many great stories were shared. just the hardest thing i have had to do. loved that man. i want to share something my sister wrote and i read at his memorial service -
> Saying Goodby to Dad as God is saying Hello today. We thank God for loaning this wonderful man to us to fulfill the most important male role in our life. The life Lessons he taught us formed who we are, formed our family tree. He took his role as our father, Papaw and Husband as his most important job. Holding his hand, thanking God, I hope Dad could truly hear us as we thank him for being there and that we love him.
> sister read a great memorial she wrote of growing up with dad and our life. was a great celebration for him. Now we are all learning to let go and the day to day with out seeing him. Sad and Hard. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My youngest was 22 1/2 inches long, 10 pounds 2 ounces and the biggest head I have ever seen in a baby. If he had of been a first he woukd have been an only child. Michael is over 6 foot at 26yrs the doctor has told him he can stop growing any time now.[/quot
> 
> :shock: That would be the last for me too, goodness.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The old Agent is claiming I did $5000 worth of damage to the old property- it is going to have to go through the Tenancy Tribunal.


sincerely hope that the Tenancy Tribunal make him itemize this claim. I cannot imagine you would be so careless. Sounds like you are best away from that Agent. Did you get your bond back, or is this on top of that?


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just a line or two to mark my spot. we have dinner at church tomorrow morning and we have to work in the kitchen.
We are supposed to babysit the little ones so Allyson and her girlfriend can go to the movies. Will get on here asap. Do want to tell you I got a package in the mail Sat (a surprise) and one of my dear dear friends had sent me the YARNIT. I love love love it. Mine is clear at the top with purple on the bottom (I love purple and red). I wound the Cascade Heritage Prints sock yarn I bought at the LYS with Kathy (I sure hope you got some of the bluejean like color Kathy as it is working up beautifully) See You all tomorrow. I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, bETTY


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be seeking legal advice!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: That is a good idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have asked one of the ladies who helped me clean up.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well down here in the south one might think it was a huge mosquito and swat it! ROFL


LOL! When Marla and I went in to pay our City bills (water/electricity/etc.) we saw the card for mosquito control, Marla said, they think that you can control them, I said , they wouldn't think that if they'd ever been to Alaska, the mosquito is the state bird. lol 
But really, the idea of a machine delivering packages is just scary, after 20 years in the Postal service, I can tell you, there are just too many addresses that are too close to the same and I think that Amazon will end up losing money in the end, if they actually follow through with it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Chrissy was born in the ambulance. The attendant told the driver to please pull over immediately and come assist him. I was told not to dare push. The cord was wrapped twice around her neck. They had to cut the cord before I could finish delivering her. Scary moments for me. They did not tell me until we were at the hospital about five minutes later. She was born right outside the gates of Old Fort Henty army base Kingston, Ontario.


You've had some dramatic births, goodness. I'm glad that that turned out much better than it could have. Good too, that they waited to tell about it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It was very scary indeed. My due date was 8th of May then they decided he wasn't big enough. He was born 8th June after being pushed back and turned so he was no longer stuck.


 :shock: Poor kid, I wonder what goes on in babies minds when they are being birthed, let alone when things like that are happening to them. No picnic for the mom either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:30am and I am caught up. Sorry for not commenting I had a pretty rotten night at work and came home early. I have a headache now do I am headed to bed. Goodnight all.


Hope you are feeling better when you wake up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just a line or two to mark my spot. we have dinner at church tomorrow morning and we have to work in the kitchen.
> We are supposed to babysit the little ones so Allyson and her girlfriend can go to the movies. Will get on here asap. Do want to tell you I got a package in the mail Sat (a surprise) and one of my dear dear friends had sent me the YARNIT. I love love love it. Mine is clear at the top with purple on the bottom (I love purple and red). I wound the Cascade Heritage Prints sock yarn I bought at the LYS with Kathy (I sure hope you got some of the bluejean like color Kathy as it is working up beautifully) See You all tomorrow. I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, bETTY


Oh what a great gift, have fun playing with it. :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can make a couple of counter claims- one for disturbing my peace and quiet- forcing me to move after 13 years, the other because for years the owner was out of the country most of the year without appointing an agent in New Zealand both carry compensation of over $1000.


Go for it, see if you can come up with counterclaims for the whole $5000.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Caught up, yay. Had a night of playing guitar with David, I have to get proficient on Seminole Wind this week, before Thursdays lesson. I only have about 5 more rows on my cowl, then I'll post a finished pic. 

I'm off to bed, 11:45 here so have a wonderful night everyone, sweet dreams, and better tomorrow.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not denying that I did not manage to get it perfect- I did the best I was able- but this claim is excessive.


We are having similar problems here with the new agent for the old house. Email from them claims cleaning not finished???, filter for air cons not washed??? carpet cleaning not completed and carpet stained - because I did the carpets and not their "favored" carpet cleaning company. Apparently, it is not clean unless you can produce a receipt from a carpet cleaning firm.

Apparently we were supposed to have an overprice pest controller put a flea treatment through the whole house - given the dog spent more time outside than inside and is on a good flea treatment regime, not necessary, garage door not repaired - they were handling that with no progress on the repairs. They claimed the kitchen cupboards weren't empty??? not sure how they could have been emptier.

Nothing mentioned about the rough repair of the garage wall or all the stubborn marks on said garage wall or bare wall where some of the supposedly no damage to remove hooks were. We left several in place as they were lifting the paint to remove.

Fact is, while the yard did need mowing, DSF had broken ribs and was unable to do it, DM is unable to do it, and I had injured one arm and was unable to do it. Also apparently someone has thrown some broken glass into the yard.

Also, we were long term tennents, but the owner decided not to offer a full 12 month lease but only 4 months which we felt was both insulting and indicated that she wanted the property back for her own use. So, I think she had been given bad advice on this matter. I wish she had had the courage to speak to us personally, not use a bad agent to go in between. The agency she was using doesn't have the best rep with tennents.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> It was very scary indeed. My due date was 8th of May then they decided he wasn't big enough. He was born 8th June after being pushed back and turned so he was no longer stuck.


You have had 2 very different births but both dangerous for baby ,I'm glad they both turned out alright . I had to have my youngest son turned because he was laid wrong can't say it was a pleasant experience 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 12:30am and I am caught up. Sorry for not commenting I had a pretty rotten night at work and came home early. I have a headache now do I am headed to bed. Goodnight all.


Hope your headache is gone by today and you feel lots better Mel 
Did you get your results for your scan ?
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> sunday, just b4 3pm here in not so sunny South East Queensland. I am drying off after a storm hit, got a bit soaked closing up a shed and bringing 2 dogs onto rear patio (currently not much shelter in their yard - they won't use the dog kennel, nice as I think it is), laid sandbags across pool gate where water was gathering and unblocked the carport drain out on the footpath where it comes out. still have some things to reorganise but they can wait until another adult is in the house - preferably a male as some things need to be moved that are too heavy for me to move by myself.


How are things going in your new home ? Do you like it ? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Just a line or two to mark my spot. we have dinner at church tomorrow morning and we have to work in the kitchen.
> We are supposed to babysit the little ones so Allyson and her girlfriend can go to the movies. Will get on here asap. Do want to tell you I got a package in the mail Sat (a surprise) and one of my dear dear friends had sent me the YARNIT. I love love love it. Mine is clear at the top with purple on the bottom (I love purple and red). I wound the Cascade Heritage Prints sock yarn I bought at the LYS with Kathy (I sure hope you got some of the bluejean like color Kathy as it is working up beautifully) See You all tomorrow. I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, bETTY


Wow you are so lucky Betty . That was a lovely surprise . I hope your leg is not to painful 
Sonja


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Absolutely. Sounds like the rules are in favor of the Landlord if one can live there that long and they haven't painted or changed the carpet. Then they stick it to the tenant for the full amount.


Same here in Australia, I rented a unit that had old carpet and was expected to stop the fraying section from fraying further, and keep it looking as new as possible. Nough said, I did not get that bond back, but karma is sweet, that real estate company closed down less than 2 years later.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is quite a point he did not mention damage as a result of his inspection!


That is a thought, if you have a copy of the final inspection report and it does not mention damage, take it with you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> That is a thought, if you have a copy of the final inspection report and it does not mention damage, take it with you.


That's what I was thinking . Don't see how it can even go to a tribunal if nothing was mentioned in the final inspection report about all this damage . Should they not have asked for this report to begin with . Instead of making Julie worry 
Sonja


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! When Marla and I went in to pay our City bills (water/electricity/etc.) we saw the card for mosquito control, Marla said, they think that you can control them, I said , they wouldn't think that if they'd ever been to Alaska, the mosquito is the state bird. lol
> But really, the idea of a machine delivering packages is just scary, after 20 years in the Postal service, I can tell you, there are just too many addresses that are too close to the same and I think that Amazon will end up losing money in the end, if they actually follow through with it.


And not just from upset customers who haven't got their parcels because of another similar address, but also from customers who are not so honest and claim that the drone did not deliver when it had.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gwennie,

Just popped into last week's ktp to find the pics of your craft room. Interesting idea for the bins on the wall, never would of thought to put them that way.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Okay, p23 and all caught up for now. back later.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

cmaliza I have enjoyed your coverage of the race. I would have never known it exsisted without you and TP. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> sincerely hope that the Tenancy Tribunal make him itemize this claim. I cannot imagine you would be so careless. Sounds like you are best away from that Agent. Did you get your bond back, or is this on top of that?


On top of him claiming the bond.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Go for it, see if you can come up with counterclaims for the whole $5000.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> We are having similar problems here with the new agent for the old house. Email from them claims cleaning not finished???, filter for air cons not washed??? carpet cleaning not completed and carpet stained - because I did the carpets and not their "favored" carpet cleaning company. Apparently, it is not clean unless you can produce a receipt from a carpet cleaning firm.
> 
> Apparently we were supposed to have an overprice pest controller put a flea treatment through the whole house - given the dog spent more time outside than inside and is on a good flea treatment regime, not necessary, garage door not repaired - they were handling that with no progress on the repairs. They claimed the kitchen cupboards weren't empty??? not sure how they could have been emptier.
> 
> ...


Not good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> That is a thought, if you have a copy of the final inspection report and it does not mention damage, take it with you.


He never provided a written report, unfortunately.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> On top of him claiming the bond.


Grrrrrr, what a piece of work he is. Any costs above the bond should really be covered by the owners insurance, especially in you case where neither owner or agent have done regular maintainance like regular paint jobs or replacement of carpet in timely fashion.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not good.


No, not good at all. DSF is taking a wait and see approach as some of the claims are not sensible. Really, who cares who cleans the carpet the last time, a carpet cleaning company or the tennent who shampooed it every 2 months. I mean things like the repaired hole in the wall of the garage or the oven I forgot to clean, but all kitchen cupboards were empty.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> He never provided a written report, unfortunately.


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I think I traumatised the dog against going out for walks with me yesterday . I woke up with a very painful headache and feeling sick to the stomach and really achy . So I got the dog and went for a walk to blow away all the cobwebs . I was so lost in my own thoughts about what I would like to do to 2 doctors who my son used to see before he got the referral to the consultant he sees now that it wasn't till Mish laid down and refused to move that I realised how far we had walked . She really is a bit of a lazy pudding . Poor thing got home and went straight for a drink . Well this morning I shouted her to go out and she ran and hid under the table and wouldn't come out . She is now out in the back garden hid behind the shed&#128516;
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I have quickly read while I had something to eat. Didn't comment much but at least am caught up for now.
Have a migraine (not surprising) so will get done what I have to do and then stop. Mind you I have a fair bit I should do.

Thanks to everyone for their condolences and best wishes.

Don't know when I will be back now, Leaving tomorrow morning and not sure between the trip for the funeral and setting up the exhibition and getting organised for the launch when I will have time to come back on. It's even possible that it won't be until the next TP


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. The family are coming to lunch today. Doing a nice easy roast so will have plenty of time to play with the gks.

Healing vubes and hugs to all..


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Stay safe


darowil said:


> Well I have quickly read while I had something to eat. Didn't comment much but at least am caught up for now.
> Have a migraine (not surprising) so will get done what I have to do and then stop. Mind you I have a fair bit I should do.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their condolences and best wishes.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well I have quickly read while I had something to eat. Didn't comment much but at least am caught up for now.
> Have a migraine (not surprising) so will get done what I have to do and then stop. Mind you I have a fair bit I should do.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their condolences and best wishes.
> ...


Hope everything goes alright Margaret 
Best wishes sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The family are coming to lunch today. Doing a nice easy roast so will have plenty of time to play with the gks.
> 
> Healing vubes and hugs to all..


Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am sorry you are having a rough time, Sonja. If it is any help, Trixie goes under the sofa when you raise your voice to her. If you don't she gets completely over the top :roll: 
Do look after yourself and nurse your headache {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I am sorry you are having a rough time, Sonja. If it is any help, Trixie goes under the sofa when you raise your voice to her. If you don't she gets completely over the top :roll:
> Do look after yourself and nurse your headache {{{{hugs}}}}


I didn't raise my voice I just shouted her to go for a walk but she wouldn't move I think she was worried I would walk her for miles like I did yesterday she really is a home dog in other words a lazy pudding . I don't think she would make much of a sleigh dog she would more than likely do this


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Grrrrrr, what a piece of work he is. Any costs above the bond should really be covered by the owners insurance, especially in you case where neither owner or agent have done regular maintainance like regular paint jobs or replacement of carpet in timely fashion.


Although, apparently because by that reason he is in breach of the Act, there could be over $1000 in compensation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> No, not good at all. DSF is taking a wait and see approach as some of the claims are not sensible. Really, who cares who cleans the carpet the last time, a carpet cleaning company or the tennent who shampooed it every 2 months. I mean things like the repaired hole in the wall of the garage or the oven I forgot to clean, but all kitchen cupboards were empty.


It does seem like nit picking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think I traumatised the dog against going out for walks with me yesterday . I woke up with a very painful headache and feeling sick to the stomach and really achy . So I got the dog and went for a walk to blow away all the cobwebs . I was so lost in my own thoughts about what I would like to do to 2 doctors who my son used to see before he got the referral to the consultant he sees now that it wasn't till Mish laid down and refused to move that I realised how far we had walked . She really is a bit of a lazy pudding . Poor thing got home and went straight for a drink . Well this morning I shouted her to go out and she ran and hid under the table and wouldn't come out . She is now out in the back garden hid behind the shed😄
> Sonja


Oh dear- that does sound that she is unwilling for a repeat!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The family are coming to lunch today. Doing a nice easy roast so will have plenty of time to play with the gks.
> 
> Healing vubes and hugs to all..


Good morning Purple. Nice to see the weather reports from Camberley again! It's a lovely sunny morning here too. Just off to meet a friend in London for the day. x


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

p24 and time for bed


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I didn't raise my voice I just shouted her to go for a walk but she wouldn't move I think she was worried I would walk her for miles like I did yesterday she really is a home dog in other words a lazy pudding . I don't think she would make much of a sleigh dog she would more than likely do this


That is very funny! She is a very bright dog :thumbup: By raise your voice I meant speak firmly... that is all I do to Trixie and off she goes :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> your final thought here - no more demons - should make saying goodbye to him easier. sending you tons of healing energy for you and yours. --- sam


Thankyou Sam and everyone else also. It does help being on here with such caring lovely people. I am also very lucky that I have some very close long term friends as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> For pete's safe!! If memory serves, you lived there for something around 13 years and the agent is only just now discovering this "damage"? I certainly hope the tribunal has some folks with a bit of common sense.


Ditto.... Hugs Julie.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> And thank you to everyone else that may have commented and I didn't get a thank you in personally too.


I pulled the pattern and have it sitting waiting for the WEBS sale that starts April1...I always find great stuff at their sales and wish that I could go to their tent sale...someday!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:30am and I am caught up. Sorry for not commenting I had a pretty rotten night at work and came home early. I have a headache now do I am headed to bed. Goodnight all.


Oh no...sorry to hear this. I hope that things look much brighter after some sleep and getting rid of the headache. I hope you'll have an answer regarding how to lessen the headaches very soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That is very funny! She is a very bright dog :thumbup: By raise your voice I meant speak firmly... that is all I do to Trixie and off she goes :roll:


I know what you mean I use my sergeant major voice when she won't do as I say . In fact I use that voice on others in this house to when they don't do as they are told 
Sonja :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just a line or two to mark my spot. we have dinner at church tomorrow morning and we have to work in the kitchen.
> We are supposed to babysit the little ones so Allyson and her girlfriend can go to the movies. Will get on here asap. Do want to tell you I got a package in the mail Sat (a surprise) and one of my dear dear friends had sent me the YARNIT. I love love love it. Mine is clear at the top with purple on the bottom (I love purple and red). I wound the Cascade Heritage Prints sock yarn I bought at the LYS with Kathy (I sure hope you got some of the bluejean like color Kathy as it is working up beautifully) See You all tomorrow. I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, bETTY


Sounds like a wonderful package to get in the mail. I may try those YarnIts to manage my two at a time skeins. I'm doing the hexi-puffs as 2 (even 3) at a time right now and it's not tangling too badly, but I can see where it would be helpful. I have some Cascade Heritage Prints sock yarn in red/gray/black and am looking forward to seeing how yours is working up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The family are coming to lunch today. Doing a nice easy roast so will have plenty of time to play with the gks.
> 
> Healing vubes and hugs to all..


Beautiful picture . Is that a little seating area at the bottom of the garden . It looks lovely 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> He never provided a written report, unfortunately.


I wonder if that is allowed?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Caught up, yay. Had a night of playing guitar with David, I have to get proficient on Seminole Wind this week, before Thursdays lesson. I only have about 5 more rows on my cowl, then I'll post a finished pic.
> 
> I'm off to bed, 11:45 here so have a wonderful night everyone, sweet dreams, and better tomorrow.


Did you see the Facebook ad showing a gadget to make guitar picks from old credit cards? I think I'll investigate for our son...wonder how they'll work. I don't want to ask him because it would spoil the surprise.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> We are having similar problems here with the new agent for the old house. Email from them claims cleaning not finished???, filter for air cons not washed??? carpet cleaning not completed and carpet stained - because I did the carpets and not their "favored" carpet cleaning company. Apparently, it is not clean unless you can produce a receipt from a carpet cleaning firm.
> 
> Apparently we were supposed to have an overprice pest controller put a flea treatment through the whole house - given the dog spent more time outside than inside and is on a good flea treatment regime, not necessary, garage door not repaired - they were handling that with no progress on the repairs. They claimed the kitchen cupboards weren't empty??? not sure how they could have been emptier.
> 
> ...


Sounds like housing is a real issue there; purchases are difficult due to cost and lack of affordable options and rentals are fraught with rules impossible to meet demands and lawsuits. We went through a difficult time here as the housing market was so awful after the 2008-2010 housing bust and mortgage market frauds, but it seems to be coming back to a worthwhile endeavor. I know quite a few people who went into "interest only" mortgages. The interest is about what a monthly rental would be, but they are their own landlord. There's no equity built up in the house, but these are generally older people who aren't wanting the property as investment; just a cheaper easier way to have housing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I have quickly read while I had something to eat. Didn't comment much but at least am caught up for now.
> Have a migraine (not surprising) so will get done what I have to do and then stop. Mind you I have a fair bit I should do.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their condolences and best wishes.
> ...


Sending hugs as you head on your travels to the funeral...I'm sure you'll have plenty of happy memories and fond stories.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I pulled the pattern and have it sitting waiting for the WEBS sale that starts April1...I always find great stuff at their sales and wish that I could go to their tent sale...someday!


Thanks for mentioning the sale I have 2 patterns that I need to get yarn for will wait till then.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Heather. It seems to be working out well too.


busyworkerbee said:


> Gwennie,
> 
> Just popped into last week's ktp to find the pics of your craft room. Interesting idea for the bins on the wall, never would of thought to put them that way.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I know what you mean I use my sergeant major voice when she won't do as I say . In fact I use that voice on others in this house to when they don't do as they are told
> Sonja :XD:


That is strange you should say that. I do, too. In fact the DGDs know that voice very well so I don't have to use it very often :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I saw that too and ordered one for DD. Suppose to be delivered today (from amazon). I'll let you know.


RookieRetiree said:


> Did you see the Facebook ad showing a gadget to make guitar picks from old credit cards? I think I'll investigate for our son...wonder how they'll work. I don't want to ask him because it would spoil the surprise.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto.... Hugs Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I wonder if that is allowed?


I am not too sure on that one.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The family are coming to lunch today. Doing a nice easy roast so will have plenty of time to play with the gks.
> 
> Healing vubes and hugs to all..


Lovely yard. Afraid it will be a few months before ours
begins to look that good.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning 10:15 am here. Sun is shining and I do hear the birds singing again. Last night the wind howled. My headache is gone and my mind is clearer after a good night's sleep. Still waiting to find out my results. March 30th can't come fast enough.

Working 12 to 530 today. Check in later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning 10:15 am here. Sun is shining and I do hear the birds singing again. Last night the wind howled. My headache is gone and my mind is clearer after a good night's sleep. Still waiting to find out my results. March 30th can't come fast enough.
> 
> Working 12 to 530 today. Check in later.


Have a good day 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> for you gluten free people this is a "must" read. --- sam
> 
> http://celiacdisease.about.com/od/glutenfreefoodshoppin1/ss/Gluten-Free-Food-List.htm#step-heading


You would not belive the number of products that have gluten in them. Then for those with the added allergy to soy it is even worse. Soy save was one of the forst ones I noticed. Then there is a soy substitute for those who are sensitive to soy that actually has soy in it. I learned the hard way to read every label even those saying they are free of certain things.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Is Michelle's headlight the white light in the distance in the near center? The pictures are incredible. Thanks for sharing all this with us.


~~~I think so....I wasn't sure so was hoping someone else could "spot" it. :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:30am and I am caught up. Sorry for not commenting I had a pretty rotten night at work and came home early. I have a headache now do I am headed to bed. Goodnight all.


~~~Sure hope that headache goes away. Sorry about a bad night at work....crossing fingers that tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Go for it, see if you can come up with counterclaims for the whole $5000.


~~~ :thumbup: Good idea!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful picture . Is that a little seating area at the bottom of the garden . It looks lovely
> Sonja


Yes it is, it's the perfect place for afternoon tea in the summer. You are welcome to come and visit. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> How lucky he was born when he was with such a problem. With my youngest I was 2 weeks early and she was 7 lb 11 oz, 20 " long. I went to hospital the evening of 12/25 because I hadn't felt any movement all day and doctor wanted me checked (I was 41) After keeping me overnight and though I was in labor the whole time I didin't feel a thing. The gave me patosine (sp) to move things along and less than 2 hours later she arrived. They didn't tell me that she was showing signs of distress until all was over; cord was wrapped around her neck which was why they gave me the meds.


So glad she was ok. That is so dangerous, which I'm sure I don't need to tell you. I guess you didn't need to know or it would have made the delivery so much harder for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes it is, it's the perfect place for afternoon tea in the summer. You are welcome to come and visit. :thumbup:


I wish it looks lovely . I can just imagine sitting there . Does it get full sun and is it peaceful 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is quite a point he did not mention damage as a result of his inspection!


Julie, so glad you will be getting some legal advice and have someone who will help you if needed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> The snow is mostly gone so Matthew went out with his brother today while wearing shorts.


That is too funny. I saw people in bermuda shorts in the middle of winter when we had a warm spell. LOL Not me. I imagine you got a kick out of it. Everyone is ready for Spring.

We welcomed Spring with a blizzard. Woke up during the wee hours and could not see across the road because of a total white out. Then it was pretty with huge flakes floating around in the air taking their time to hit the ground and then quickly finding their goal. A car went off the road and had to be towed out as their is a gully off the main road. Winter wants to stick around even if the birds have been saying it is Spring. There are no birds out there now even if the snow has stopped and the sun is out. Quite pretty. The return of the birds brought back memories of the crazy robin last year. Thank goodness I can do the stairs again so I don't have to wake up so early with that bird smashing into the windows. I left the CD's out in the tree sparkling and twisting in the wind but the robin was just sitting there looking at me as if saying, JUST WAIT. He sure made a mess of the windows and deck. I wonder if I bring the fake owl in from the garden and put it out there. I normally like the birds near the house, but in this case. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well down here in the south one might think it was a huge mosquito and swat it! ROFL


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Chrissy was born in the ambulance. The attendant told the driver to please pull over immediately and come assist him. I was told not to dare push. The cord was wrapped twice around her neck. They had to cut the cord before I could finish delivering her. Scary moments for me. They did not tell me until we were at the hospital about five minutes later. She was born right outside the gates of Old Fort Henty army base Kingston, Ontario.


Oh Caren, so glad Chrissy is ok. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey Kiwi, It sure won't be good for tourism here in the States, but I imagine a lot of us will be coming up there in the summer, so hopefully Canada will get some benefit from it that way. I didn't realize it was that different as last time I was up ours was less and then just about equal. See where the stocks are at a record high. That's pretty scary because I don't know what it is based on and often foretells a bigger plunge. :shock: :shock: :shock: If you do get to Australia and New Zealand it will be such a fabulous experience for you. Those are 2 countries we have never been too. Wow, you are doing great at the gym. I'm so happy for you with your friends and how well you are doing. Wonderful news about your daughter :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie, With size 16 socks, you must really feel like you have almost knit a baby blanket. Bravo to you for knitting them and I know they were knit with love.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, so glad you will be getting some legal advice and have someone who will help you if needed.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Cashmeregma, I hope that your back is feeling better soon, you've been doing so well, you don't need any setbacks.


Thanks, I've been using the heating pad and cold laser and trying not to lift anything but when it feels like it is going out now I am not doing anything, perhaps just standing there in front of the sink, not bending at all. DH gave me a back rub and it is pretty painful down low. Keeping my fingers crossed. I don't want the shot and I don't want to be laid up in bed either. I tried putting some DMSO on it. Don't know if it helps with this or not but hey, I'll find out. I guess my days of bringing in any heavy bags of groceries are over even if I feel like I am doing fantastic. As Clint Eastwood said, "A man's gotta know his limits." Or in this case, as woman. ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks, I've been using the heating pad and cold laser and trying not to lift anything but when it feels like it is going out now I am not doing anything, perhaps just standing there in front of the sink, not bending at all. DH gave me a back rub and it is pretty painful down low. Keeping my fingers crossed. I don't want the shot and I don't want to be laid up in bed either. I tried putting some DMSO on it. Don't know if it helps with this or not but hey, I'll find out. I guess my days of bringing in any heavy bags of groceries are over even if I feel like I am doing fantastic. As Clint Eastwood said, "A man's gotta know his limits." Or in this case, as woman. ;-)


Or take a spare bag and carry only half or quarter at a time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Just a line or two to mark my spot. we have dinner at church tomorrow morning and we have to work in the kitchen.
> We are supposed to babysit the little ones so Allyson and her girlfriend can go to the movies. Will get on here asap. Do want to tell you I got a package in the mail Sat (a surprise) and one of my dear dear friends had sent me the YARNIT. I love love love it. Mine is clear at the top with purple on the bottom (I love purple and red). I wound the Cascade Heritage Prints sock yarn I bought at the LYS with Kathy (I sure hope you got some of the bluejean like color Kathy as it is working up beautifully) See You all tomorrow. I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, bETTY


I had never heard of a Yarnit so I googled it ant what a great idea. Love it!!! So glad your friend sent you one. Fabulous gift idea for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Almost finished.
> It looks more red an green that it is, its tangerine dream and Eco green. Brown Shhep cotton fleece.


How beautiful. Is this what you dyed with kool aid???


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, I hope your treatment keeps your back from getting any worse, we don't want you laid up again. 
Kiwi, good to hear from you again, glad your daughter is doing well.
Margaret, travel safe to the funeral & have fun at the sock exhibit.
Sonja, no wonder you had a headache with all the worries in your life right now, I hope you get some good news soon & life settles. I'm sure the dog will get over her pout soon.
My younger son is getting a puppy in June, a black lab, he was to get a chocolate one in April but no litter was born. Guess who gets to babysit the puppy while he's working? 
We have had a miserable cold north wind now for 2 days & got about 4 inches of snow overnight. I need to go over to my friends & pick up my tray of plants she kept while I was away, I think ai will take my wheat bag & heat it in her microwave & wrap it with the plants in a blanket so they don't get chilled.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I hope your treatment keeps your back from getting any worse, we don't want you laid up again.
> Kiwi, good to hear from you again, glad your daughter is doing well.
> Margaret, travel safe to the funeral & have fun at the sock exhibit.
> Sonja, no wonder you had a headache with all the worries in your life right now, I hope you get some good news soon & life settles. I'm sure the dog will get over her pout soon.
> ...


Glad you are safely home. What a good idea for the plants with the wheat bag heated. Never would have thought of that. Oh dear, you will be busy with a puppy to house train. Thanks for the wishes on the back. I've been doing so good. Just too bad I had to push it too far.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Still not caught up but must get my day started. Hugs to all. Oh yes, Poledra, glad to hear your aunt is doing better.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kiwi, good for you lady.
Daralene, hope your back feels better soon.
Julie, hugs and hope you beat that stinker.
We hhave had strong winds and low barometric pressure for about ten days. Between FM and arthritis I am not a happy camper. Plus winds forecast for every day next week.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie & Heather, it sure seems like the rental agents are more than slightly crooked & want an excuse to grab more money. I have not heard of too many problems here although my son was renting a condo from my friend??? & when he move out after I spent a whole day scrubbing & cleaning she sure tried to keep as much damage deposit as she could. I couldn't believe it, we have been friends since school. But not so much anymore, she wanted us to pay for a new cook top as she said he had scratched it, I ran my fingers over it & no scratches, so she backed down.

I hope both of you get it straightened out soon with no more cost to you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie, With size 16 socks, you must really feel like you have almost knit a baby blanket. Bravo to you for knitting them and I know they were knit with love.


Sorry to hear you're down and out due to a sore back...hope it gets better quickly.

They did seem to take forever -- just like the socks. Which by the way are sitting on my mending table to be darned...he wore holes in the ball of the foot part of the sock which I thought was strange until I realized that he was wearing the socks with his garden clogs and was using his toes as grip to keep the shoes on forcing more pressure on that part of the foot! I'm just going to cut off the toe and rip back to before the holes (both socks) and then add in new sections. I have enough of the yarn but I'm not going to try to match up the stripes.

Once I get the crochet edging on the slipper openings done, I'll post some photos.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The family are coming to lunch today. Doing a nice easy roast so will have plenty of time to play with the gks.
> 
> Healing vubes and hugs to all..


Your garden is always so lovely. Thank you for sharing it.

Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning 10:15 am here. Sun is shining and I do hear the birds singing again. Last night the wind howled. My headache is gone and my mind is clearer after a good night's sleep. Still waiting to find out my results. March 30th can't come fast enough.
> 
> Working 12 to 530 today. Check in later.


I'm glad you're feeling better.
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here I was hoping they would moo you awake in the mornings. I am fine - lazy but fine. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, the cows are long gone and the parlour has geen converted into a rather nice bungalow. Hope you are ok.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for any gluten free people that would like it - here is a flour conversion app. --- sam --- a free download

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/flour-conversion-chart-download/?inf_contact_key=5549c7fee7d949931a8c324433e487937e5211ef348033ec01fd097a84f3e512


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is too funny. I saw people in bermuda shorts in the middle of winter when we had a warm spell. LOL Not me. I imagine you got a kick out of it. Everyone is ready for Spring.
> 
> We welcomed Spring with a blizzard. Woke up during the wee hours and could not see across the road because of a total white out. Then it was pretty with huge flakes floating around in the air taking their time to hit the ground and then quickly finding their goal. A car went off the road and had to be towed out as their is a gully off the main road. Winter wants to stick around even if the birds have been saying it is Spring. There are no birds out there now even if the snow has stopped and the sun is out. Quite pretty. The return of the birds brought back memories of the crazy robin last year. Thank goodness I can do the stairs again so I don't have to wake up so early with that bird smashing into the windows. I left the CD's out in the tree sparkling and twisting in the wind but the robin was just sitting there looking at me as if saying, JUST WAIT. He sure made a mess of the windows and deck. I wonder if I bring the fake owl in from the garden and put it out there. I normally like the birds near the house, but in this case. :shock: :shock: :shock:


I hope your back is doing better soon. My niece had the same problem with a bird last year as well. I hope you will be spared that activity this year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you serious gwen - they would attach your package to a drone and drop it in your yard. it might be fun to do once just to see it work but I agree - I want a live person delivering it to the door. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> RE: Amazon drone delivery: I wonder if this type of delivery will be optional? I for one do not want any packages I order flying around on a drone. I don't see how it could be delivered without it just being left out in the yard and quite frankly I like having them brought to the door or left on the covered porch. I also agree with us need to keep jobs secure.
> 
> RE: loss of job for June's DGS: I missed this June and do hope your DGS will get a position somewhere soon.
> 
> RE: the summary....this is such a wonderful service all you ladies do; I don't care if it shows up on the first page or where ever...it is so kind of you to do it period!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purplefi, It certainly is looking lovely out your bedroom window. Our yard was completely covered with snow but it is melting now and starting to look like before but still with more snow than not.

Swedenme, You are amazing, feeling so bad and still going for a walk and such a long one. Too funny about the dog though and loved the picture you posted. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> are you serious gwen - they would attach your package to a drone and drop it in your yard. it might be fun to do once just to see it work but I agree - I want a live person delivering it to the door. --- sam


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Except for all the out-of-work guys out there with their rifles shooting the things down and using the contents since they can't buy anything.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> I hope your back is doing better soon. My niece had the same problem with a bird last year as well. I hope you will be spared that activity this year.


I remember you telling me about your niece but not all the details. I hope they don't have it again this year too. No sure how long robins live, but I think if the same guy is back this year I will be in for it. I do think that was him out on the roof giving me the robin eye for stay away. :XD: :XD: :XD: He actually hurts himself and leaves blood. He covers half the house too, but I do hope it is just downstairs and not upstairs too. I would be surprised if he lived another year after all that stress.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

got this in my email today - thought it was extra funny. --- sam

People do not decline mentally with age, it just takes them longer to recall facts because they have more information in their brains, scientists believe. Much like a computer struggles as the hard drive gets full, so, too, do humans take longer to access information when their brains are full. 

Researchers say this slowing down process is not the same as cognitive decline.
The human brain works slower in old age, said Dr. Michael Ramscar, but only because we have stored more information over time. The brains of older people do not get weak. On the contrary, they simply know more.

Also, older people often go to another room to get something and when they get there, they stand there wondering what they came for. It is NOT a memory problem, it is nature's way of making older people do more exercise. 

So there!

I have more friends I should send this to. But right now I can't remember their names.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kiwi, good for you lady.
> Daralene, hope your back feels better soon.
> Julie, hugs and hope you beat that stinker.
> We hhave had strong winds and low barometric pressure for about ten days. Between FM and arthritis I am not a happy camper. Plus winds forecast for every day next week.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry to hear you're down and out due to a sore back...hope it gets better quickly.
> 
> They did seem to take forever -- just like the socks. Which by the way are sitting on my mending table to be darned...he wore holes in the ball of the foot part of the sock which I thought was strange until I realized that he was wearing the socks with his garden clogs and was using his toes as grip to keep the shoes on forcing more pressure on that part of the foot! I'm just going to cut off the toe and rip back to before the holes (both socks) and then add in new sections. I have enough of the yarn but I'm not going to try to match up the stripes.
> 
> Once I get the crochet edging on the slipper openings done, I'll post some photos.


I forgot they are slipper socks. That is fantastic and what a gift. Can't wait to see the photo.
Thank you...re: back. Having fun taking care of myself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie & Heather, it sure seems like the rental agents are more than slightly crooked & want an excuse to grab more money. I have not heard of too many problems here although my son was renting a condo from my friend??? & when he move out after I spent a whole day scrubbing & cleaning she sure tried to keep as much damage deposit as she could. I couldn't believe it, we have been friends since school. But not so much anymore, she wanted us to pay for a new cook top as she said he had scratched it, I ran my fingers over it & no scratches, so she backed down.
> 
> I hope both of you get it straightened out soon with no more cost to you.


It certainly seems there is a tendency to try to make the tenant pay for the most extraordinary things- I had one landlord once who was claiming I was responsible for the roof shifting- the Tribunal saw through that straight away.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Kiwi, good for you lady.
> Daralene, hope your back feels better soon.
> Julie, hugs and hope you beat that stinker.
> We hhave had strong winds and low barometric pressure for about ten days. Between FM and arthritis I am not a happy camper. Plus winds forecast for every day next week.


And here I was thinking that the desert was the cure for arthritis. Oh no, it's not. So sorry you are having a tough time. Thanks for the wishes with the back. I'm hoping another few days and I will have escaped it going out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sassafras I hope you get some relief from the FM and Uncle Arthur soon. Pray the weather forecast for the wind is wrong.


sassafras123 said:


> Kiwi, good for you lady.
> Daralene, hope your back feels better soon.
> Julie, hugs and hope you beat that stinker.
> We hhave had strong winds and low barometric pressure for about ten days. Between FM and arthritis I am not a happy camper. Plus winds forecast for every day next week.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie & Heather, it sure seems like the rental agents are more than slightly crooked & want an excuse to grab more money. I have not heard of too many problems here although my son was renting a condo from my friend??? & when he move out after I spent a whole day scrubbing & cleaning she sure tried to keep as much damage deposit as she could. I couldn't believe it, we have been friends since school. But not so much anymore, she wanted us to pay for a new cook top as she said he had scratched it, I ran my fingers over it & no scratches, so she backed down.
> 
> I hope both of you get it straightened out soon with no more cost to you.


Oh dear, that would sort of put the nix on a friendship finding things out about her like that. We had always gotten all our money back on deposits but in Germany they kept it all and we left no damage, so I know it is different in different places. There were things that were wrong when we moved in and I guess he figured he would repair them after we left but we didn't do them. It was over $1000 too. I can't even begin to imagine $5000 for Julie.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I don't know if that is how they would do it; this was just my comment in regard to someone else here (can't rememer who it was) mentioning that Amazon was going to move forward and start using drones for delivery. I'm like you...I want a REAL PERSON making my deliveries.


thewren said:


> are you serious gwen - they would attach your package to a drone and drop it in your yard. it might be fun to do once just to see it work but I agree - I want a live person delivering it to the door. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It certainly seems there is a tendency to try to make the tenant pay for the most extraordinary things- I had one landlord once who was claiming I was responsible for the roof shifting- the Tribunal saw through that straight away.


That is so good to know that they do see through things. I remember you wanting your antenna but I imagine the last thing you wanted to do was go back there and see that man* again and that's being kind.*


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> got this in my email today - thought it was extra funny. --- sam
> 
> People do not decline mentally with age, it just takes them longer to recall facts because they have more information in their brains, scientists believe. Much like a computer struggles as the hard drive gets full, so, too, do humans take longer to access information when their brains are full.
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is so good to know that they do see through things. I remember you wanting your antenna but I imagine the last thing you wanted to do was go back there and see that man* again and that's being kind.*


Never thought he would deem it rubbish!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Or take a spare bag and carry only half or quarter at a time.


Yes, that was exactly my mistake. I was trying to save myself trips and since I was doing so great I did more than I should have. I should have done exactly what you said.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, that was my mistake. I was trying to save myself trips and since I was doing so great I did more than I should have. I should have done exactly what you said.


I know I am capable of trying to handle too much at a time!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Never thought he would deem it rubbish!


Oh my, is that what he called it. I'm sure the new tenants would be thrilled to have it unless they had their own. He's just not a nice person at all. I'm glad you are away from there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my, is that what he called it. I'm sure the new tenants would be thrilled to have it unless they had their own. He's just not a nice person at all. I'm glad you are away from there.


All the gates I had him build- two with proper palings were also deemed to be rubbish!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So ticked at myself....somehow fipped to the incorrect side of my week 5 panel on the mystery KAL afghan and began knitting and not until I was now almost finished with the first one of 2 did I catch the error. With so many different cable configurations I could read the pattern backto where the error occured so had to frog all of it. GRRRRR......well they say practice makes perfect so MAYBE it will be perfect or at least not totally screwed up this next time. LOL. Going to knit on something else today just to give myself a break. (Knew it was too good to be true that I was almost finished with the panel....sigh)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren wrote:
got this in my email today - thought it was extra funny. --- sam

People do not decline mentally with age, it just takes them longer to recall facts because they have more information in their brains, scientists believe. Much like a computer struggles as the hard drive gets full, so, too, do humans take longer to access information when their brains are full. 

Researchers say this slowing down process is not the same as cognitive decline.
The human brain works slower in old age, said Dr. Michael Ramscar, but only because we have stored more information over time. The brains of older people do not get weak. On the contrary, they simply know more.

Also, older people often go to another room to get something and when they get there, they stand there wondering what they came for. It is NOT a memory problem, it is nature's way of making older people do more exercise. 

So there!

I have more friends I should send this to. But right now I can't remember their names.
_________________________________________________

I love this Sam. My main form of exercise.

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> So ticked at myself....somehow fipped to the incorrect side of my week 5 panel on the mystery KAL afghan and began knitting and not until I was now almost finished with the first one of 2 did I catch the error. With so many different cable configurations I could read the pattern backto where the error occured so had to frog all of it. GRRRRR......well they say practice makes perfect so MAYBE it will be perfect or at least not totally screwed up this next time. LOL. Going to knit on something else today just to give myself a break. (Knew it was too good to be true that I was almost finished with the panel....sigh)


OH NO!!!! I would be so frustrated. You have so much patience, just like Sorlenna. A break is definitely a good idea.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> All the gates I had him build- two with proper palings were also deemed to be rubbish!


Guess he is saying something about his own work. In that case can you take them with you??? Perhaps someone else could get them & the antenna for you. His position sure has brought out the worst in him. I would bring up to the lawyer how they discriminated against you age wise telling you how you were getting too old to live there, if I remember correctly.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear, that would sort of put the nix on a friendship finding things out about her like that. We had always gotten all our money back on deposits but in Germany they kept it all and we left no damage, so I know it is different in different places. There were things that were wrong when we moved in and I guess he figured he would repair them after we left but we didn't do them. It was over $1000 too. I can't even begin to imagine $5000 for Julie.


What doesn't make sense to me is that they are charging for "damages" done and when moving into a new place still being responsible to fix the previous tenants damages. Where does the money go, if not used for fixing up the place before someone else moves in?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Guess he is saying something about his own work. In that case can you take them with you??? Perhaps someone else could get them & the antenna for you. His position sure has brought out the worst in him. I would bring up to the lawyer how they discriminated against you age wise telling you how you were getting too old to live there, if I remember correctly.


I gather it has all, already gone to the tip, or where ever!


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Cashmeregma - I solved the problem with heavy bags. I now have a cart, yard sale find. Similar to a stroller, a flat surface, no seat. Believe it is for animal carriers. I saw one in a pet supply store very similar.I placed an open box on it, just the right size, believe reams of paper came in it. Put my trash bags in it, my bags from the market, even other things that will fit. Works great from the car to the elevator to my apartment. When I take the trash out in this cart, my puppy goes too, if she has done her business and I have been to the dumpster then she gets to ride in the box back home, she loves it, just sits and looks around as a princess. Is she spoiled, no no no, she is loved and she knows it...VA Sharon


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> We are having similar problems here with the new agent for the old house. Email from them claims cleaning not finished???, filter for air cons not washed??? carpet cleaning not completed and carpet stained - because I did the carpets and not their "favored" carpet cleaning company. Apparently, it is not clean unless you can produce a receipt from a carpet cleaning firm.
> 
> Apparently we were supposed to have an overprice pest controller put a flea treatment through the whole house - given the dog spent more time outside than inside and is on a good flea treatment regime, not necessary, garage door not repaired - they were handling that with no progress on the repairs. They claimed the kitchen cupboards weren't empty??? not sure how they could have been emptier.
> 
> ...


~~~This sounds absolutely awful! I sure hope you can get some kind of positive adjustment. Big hopes for you!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

SHAron, picture of pup in cart please.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> On top of him claiming the bond.


~~~ridiculous! :thumbdown:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think I traumatised the dog against going out for walks with me yesterday . I woke up with a very painful headache and feeling sick to the stomach and really achy . So I got the dog and went for a walk to blow away all the cobwebs . I was so lost in my own thoughts about what I would like to do to 2 doctors who my son used to see before he got the referral to the consultant he sees now that it wasn't till Mish laid down and refused to move that I realised how far we had walked . She really is a bit of a lazy pudding . Poor thing got home and went straight for a drink . Well this morning I shouted her to go out and she ran and hid under the table and wouldn't come out . She is now out in the back garden hid behind the shed😄
> Sonja


~~~~Oh, dear....poor puppy! You owe her a treat!
Thanks for the story!


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

I have no way of taking a picture and wouldn't know how to put it on this computer anyway...sorry...VA Sharon


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I have quickly read while I had something to eat. Didn't comment much but at least am caught up for now.
> Have a migraine (not surprising) so will get done what I have to do and then stop. Mind you I have a fair bit I should do.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their condolences and best wishes.
> ...


~~~Take care of yourself! Build in some R&R time!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I didn't raise my voice I just shouted her to go for a walk but she wouldn't move I think she was worried I would walk her for miles like I did yesterday she really is a home dog in other words a lazy pudding . I don't think she would make much of a sleigh dog she would more than likely do this


~~~ :XD: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou Sam and everyone else also. It does help being on here with such caring lovely people. I am also very lucky that I have some very close long term friends as well.


~~~Good friends are the greatest treasure! Glad you have such treasures around you.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thanks for mentioning the sale I have 2 patterns that I need to get yarn for will wait till then.


~~~Is this an online sale?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Purplefi, It certainly is looking lovely out your bedroom window. Our yard was completely covered with snow but it is melting now and starting to look like before but still with more snow than not.
> 
> Swedenme, You are amazing, feeling so bad and still going for a walk and such a long one. Too funny about the dog though and loved the picture you posted. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Hope you are feeling better today.


The walk did me good and mishka has finally stopped trying to hide from me . She is easily bribed with a treat 
Sonja


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I saw that too and ordered one for DD. Suppose to be delivered today (from amazon). I'll let you know.


RookieRetiree wrote:
Did you see the Facebook ad showing a gadget to make guitar picks from old credit cards? I think I'll investigate for our son...wonder how they'll work. I don't want to ask him because it would spoil the surprise.

~~~I ordered one for DD's step-son for Christmas. He really likes it. It basically a die cutter. Just stick a piece of material into the cutter, and press down.....like a 3-hole punch. Amazon has some good-looking ones for sale. For $2 there was a guitar pick holder. Good idea!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning 10:15 am here. Sun is shining and I do hear the birds singing again. Last night the wind howled. My headache is gone and my mind is clearer after a good night's sleep. Still waiting to find out my results. March 30th can't come fast enough.
> 
> Working 12 to 530 today. Check in later.


~~~March 30th can't come too soon for all of us! Hoping for no more headaches!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You would not belive the number of products that have gluten in them. Then for those with the added allergy to soy it is even worse. Soy save was one of the forst ones I noticed. Then there is a soy substitute for those who are sensitive to soy that actually has soy in it. I learned the hard way to read every label even those saying they are free of certain things.


~~~I had to do that with milk for my DS. I always thought sherbet was milk-free! Learned the hard way! The annoying thing now is that companies change ingredients and do not notify the buyer. "Now with real milk" would be a BIG help!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> got this in my email today - thought it was extra funny. --- sam
> 
> People do not decline mentally with age, it just takes them longer to recall facts because they have more information in their brains, scientists believe. Much like a computer struggles as the hard drive gets full, so, too, do humans take longer to access information when their brains are full.
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Is this an online sale?


http://www.yarn.com/product/webs-anniversary-sale/

Yes, it is!! I tend to go put things in my shopping cart and then go back after the sale price is in place and then check out. It's amazing how much you can save and I've never been disappointed with their customer service. They are a husband and wife/family team and I think they are awesome business people.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just finished another little set for my charity box . Now I'm wondering what to do next finish something I've already started or start something new.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.yarn.com/product/webs-anniversary-sale/
> 
> Yes, it is!! I tend to go put things in my shopping cart and then go back after the sale price is in place and then check out. It's amazing how much you can save and I've never been disappointed with their customer service. They are a husband and wife/family team and I think they are awesome business people.


~~~oooooo.....thanks! I wonder how far my DH's tolerance stretches? :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished another little set for my charity box . Now I'm wondering what to do next finish something I've already started or start something new.


~~~Adorable! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Adorable! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you I thought by the time I fill the box up again it might be spring like weather 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wish it looks lovely . I can just imagine sitting there . Does it get full sun and is it peaceful
> Sonja


Thank you Sonja. The back of the house is south facing and the patio gets the sun all day. The terrace at the top of the farden gets lovely filtered sun. Perfect for sitting and knitting.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~It's almost over.....only one person out on the trail. She is about 1 hour away from winning the "Red Lantern". This musher, Cindy Abbott, 56 y/o, is an amazing person. She is a rookie (this is her 2nd attempt to finish, and she's going to make it this year!). She has some kind of very rare disease, but that has not stopped her. She scuba dives. It took her 54 days, but in 2010 she topped Mt. Everest. And this year she will finish The Iditarod! She says The Iditarod is MUCH harder than the climb of Mt. Everest.

Final results for "our" remaining mushers: Marcelle Fressineau (YT) 62nd: 12d 18h 31m 45s; Brian Wilmshurst (YT) 52nd: 12d 5h 18m 10s; Rob Cooke (YT) 50th: 12d 4h 23m 45s; Yuka Honda (YT) 55th: 12d 8h 32m 55s.

I'll try to attach the story of Lance & Jason Mackey. Lance has won The Iditarod 4 times, despite having recurring bouts with cancer. This year is most likely his last race...his cancer is back and is causing some real problems. This brought tears to my eyes.

The race itself, in the best of health, is an incredible challenge. Then there are the mushers who have additional physical challenges like Lance & Cindy Abbott....I am in total awe. Could you believe, one year there was a legally blind musher? Phenomenal! And, not just anyone can enter the race. You have to present credentials of participation in other long-distance races, and prove your competence. 

Anyway.....this group of athletes wins my admiration & respect over & over!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> here I was hoping they would moo you awake in the mornings. I am fine - lazy but fine. --- sam


But the gks will probably wake me at some unearthly hour, just hope they bring my coffee. Being lazy is a good idea.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Adorable! :thumbup: :thumbup:


---------------

I encourage you too finish a WIP, therefore 1 down and ??? to go. Can't be all bad...VA Sharon


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Rookie Retiree - Will be loading your box in AM then to Post Office. Will let you know when it's on the way to you...VA Sharon


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished another little set for my charity box . Now I'm wondering what to do next finish something I've already started or start something new.


That outfit is so sweet.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Cashmeregma - Will be starting a jar of sprouts in the AM, lady from church ordered the seeds from one of our stores in PA. Will keep you posted. These start different than the ones I usually do...VA Sharon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~It's almost over.....only one person out on the trail. She is about 1 hour away from winning the "Red Lantern". This musher, Cindy Abbott, 56 y/o, is an amazing person. She is a rookie (this is her 2nd attempt to finish, and she's going to make it this year!). She has some kind of very rare disease, but that has not stopped her. She scuba dives. It took her 54 days, but in 2010 she topped Mt. Everest. And this year she will finish The Iditarod! She says The Iditarod is MUCH harder than the climb of Mt. Everest.
> 
> Final results for "our" remaining mushers: Marcelle Fressineau (YT) 62nd: 12d 18h 31m 45s; Brian Wilmshurst (YT) 52nd: 12d 5h 18m 10s; Rob Cooke (YT) 50th: 12d 4h 23m 45s; Yuka Honda (YT) 55th: 12d 8h 32m 55s.
> 
> ...


 I have enjoyed reading your posts about the Iditarod and seeing all the pictures . The stories of the mushers are extraordinary thank you for posting 
Sonja


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, that was exactly my mistake. I was trying to save myself trips and since I was doing so great I did more than I should have. I should have done exactly what you said.


I have a cart that I use to transport my groceries from the car to the kitchen. I use fabric tote bags and take plenty so ask the baggers not to bag them too heavy. Every little bit helps. I don't do "heavy" either.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> That outfit is so sweet.


Thank you


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished another little set for my charity box . Now I'm wondering what to do next finish something I've already started or start something new.


That is so pretty...whatever you decide to do next I'm sure will turn out gorgeous.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Rookie Retiree - Will be loading your box in AM then to Post Office. Will let you know when it's on the way to you...VA Sharon


I'm getting excited...my own mystery box.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished another little set for my charity box . Now I'm wondering what to do next finish something I've already started or start something new.


That is just beautiful, Sonja! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Southern Gal, my heartfelt condolences on the loss of your dad. I am so glad you were all there, though, as I know that meant a lot to all of you. Blessings.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good point Pacer.


pacer said:


> What doesn't make sense to me is that they are charging for "damages" done and when moving into a new place still being responsible to fix the previous tenants damages. Where does the money go, if not used for fixing up the place before someone else moves in?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a delight! Wish you could share a photo but know you don't have that ability. I have such a delightful picture in my mind of you strolling the dog in the box. I love garage sale finds.


vabchnonnie said:


> Cashmeregma - I solved the problem with heavy bags. I now have a cart, yard sale find. Similar to a stroller, a flat surface, no seat. Believe it is for animal carriers. I saw one in a pet supply store very similar.I placed an open box on it, just the right size, believe reams of paper came in it. Put my trash bags in it, my bags from the market, even other things that will fit. Works great from the car to the elevator to my apartment. When I take the trash out in this cart, my puppy goes too, if she has done her business and I have been to the dumpster then she gets to ride in the box back home, she loves it, just sits and looks around as a princess. Is she spoiled, no no no, she is loved and she knows it...VA Sharon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

JUst too adorable. What is the pattern and where did you get it? I love the dress & the hat.


Swedenme said:


> Just finished another little set for my charity box . Now I'm wondering what to do next finish something I've already started or start something new.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

vabchnonnie said:


> Cashmeregma - Will be starting a jar of sprouts in the AM, lady from church ordered the seeds from one of our stores in PA. Will keep you posted. These start different than the ones I usually do...VA Sharon


Sharon love the story about your dog getting a ride home . We do spoil our pets don't we . My dog tried to sit on my knee today well either that or she was trying to squash me 😀
I have a question are you growing sprouts in a jar ? 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> What doesn't make sense to me is that they are charging for "damages" done and when moving into a new place still being responsible to fix the previous tenants damages. Where does the money go, if not used for fixing up the place before someone else moves in?


You have that one right. The tenant is paying coming and going and their money obviously going into someone's pocket and not for repairs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is so pretty...whatever you decide to do next I'm sure will turn out gorgeous.


Thank you . Little socks I have some graphs that I am going to try and put on socks . First one goldfish I will see how it goes . 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn said:


> I have a cart that I use to transport my groceries from the car to the kitchen. I use fabric tote bags and take plenty so ask the baggers not to bag them too heavy. Every little bit helps. I don't do "heavy" either.


I know, I didn't take a lot of totes and had two big ones. My own doing. I even have a wagon in the garage but it's so crowded in there that I didn't get it. I really thought I was ok. I've learned. It's just that I kept doing more and more and kept being fine. I was so proud of myself.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm getting excited...my own mystery box.


Wow you are lucky . What a nice surprise 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> That is just beautiful, Sonja! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Kate


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme...The outfit is so adorable. The recipient will be so blessed. 

Carol...Thanks for the continued updates and sharing of the pictures. I saw a dog picture that would be awesome for Matthew to draw, but he won't since the pictures are published pictures. I just love the look of today's dog picture. Thanks for taking the time to share all of this with us.

Matthew is still wearing shorts and the rest of us are bundled up and chilled. I did 3 loads of wash today and baked some cookies as well as attending church and eating out lunch with DH and Matthew. DS#1 is working a 7 day stretch starting today. I finished up some origami boxes today. I have 17 in my current bag of completed boxes. I made 30 and gifted them last week. The current supply will go to work tomorrow and gifted to some special people. Matthew has been invited to participate in an art competition. He will enter into the disability category and is allowed to enter 3 pieces of art which he will do. Entries have to be received by April 10th so we will be filling out the application and shipping the drawings during this current week.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

vabchnonnie said:


> Cashmeregma - Will be starting a jar of sprouts in the AM, lady from church ordered the seeds from one of our stores in PA. Will keep you posted. These start different than the ones I usually do...VA Sharon


I have done wheat grass sprouts. I do seem to have a problem with other sprouts getting mold. Please let me know how you do it and how they turn out.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished another little set for my charity box . Now I'm wondering what to do next finish something I've already started or start something new.


Oh my Sonja that is so cute, I love it. I'll be by to pick it up. 😁 Can you steer me to where I can get the pattern. I'd love to make this one, like I need more to add to my list. I figure if I make some baby outfits they won't be too much during the summer months.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just got a call from a niece and she and her partner and her 3 children and a teenage friend will be coming this Thursday to spend the night. It's a good thing each day I have spent a little time cleaning. Even this morning I spent some time on our bedroom and our bathroom. Looks like now I need to get all the bedrooms done. I don't have tv so hope those kids will all be alright. Maybe we could get a couple dvd's from the store as we do have tv that is able to play those. It is so funny because I was just thinking of her dad, my brother, these last two days. Friday I was thinking of our 2 friends in Germany and Saturday got a post card from India from them. I love it when that happens if it is good news. You think of someone you haven't heard from in years and you get a call from them. Strange but beautiful. The things we don't understand.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Swedenme...The outfit is so adorable. The recipient will be so blessed.
> 
> Carol...Thanks for the continued updates and sharing of the pictures. I saw a dog picture that would be awesome for Matthew to draw, but he won't since the pictures are published pictures. I just love the look of today's dog picture. Thanks for taking the time to share all of this with us.
> 
> Matthew is still wearing shorts and the rest of us are bundled up and chilled. I did 3 loads of wash today and baked some cookies as well as attending church and eating out lunch with DH and Matthew. DS#1 is working a 7 day stretch starting today. I finished up some origami boxes today. I have 17 in my current bag of completed boxes. I made 30 and gifted them last week. The current supply will go to work tomorrow and gifted to some special people. Matthew has been invited to participate in an art competition. He will enter into the disability category and is allowed to enter 3 pieces of art which he will do. Entries have to be received by April 10th so we will be filling out the application and shipping the drawings during this current week.


Good luck to Mathew, I know he will do well. My o,dest son would wear shorts most of the winter too. I never stopped him, my girls wore skirts and they were as long as shorts. Lots of lotion on the legs and you can be nice and warm.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma...I hope your back will give you relief soon. You are such a sweet person and I just hate knowing you are in pain and discomfort. Matthew and I were talking about you today and he knew exactly who you were! I told him you would be teaching a workshop this year. He was happy to hear that, even though he won't be signing up to do the workshop. He was starting to discuss carving a watermelon for the fruit tray. He is already making plans for his white elephant gift. He even remembered sending pears home with you and your DH as well as other vegetables and fruit.

I have to work tomorrow so time for me to head to bed. Take care everyone.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> JUst too adorable. What is the pattern and where did you get it? I love the dress & the hat.


The pattern for the dress is free on ukhandknitting .com it is called little grey dress just scroll down I just added the star stitch to parts of it 
The hat is free on http://dianne-jones.blogspot.com/

Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.yarn.com/product/webs-anniversary-sale/
> 
> Yes, it is!! I tend to go put things in my shopping cart and then go back after the sale price is in place and then check out. It's amazing how much you can save and I've never been disappointed with their customer service. They are a husband and wife/family team and I think they are awesome business people.


That is so funny. I have things in my cart at that same site and just didn't have the money to get them at that time. Will check back on the day the sale starts and see if I can get them then. I hadn't done it for that reason. I was just dreaming, but looks like it will work out that way. Thanks for letting me know about the sale and what a great idea.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

------------


Swedenme said:


> Sharon love the story about your dog getting a ride home . We do spoil our pets don't we . My dog tried to sit on my knee today well either that or she was trying to squash me 😀
> I have a question are you growing sprouts in a jar ?
> Sonja


----------------

Yes, These seeds are a mix and take about a week, rinse 2 times a day and cover place in a dark, dry place. I never covered the jar before. Do you sprout seeds as well?...VA Sharon


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished another little set for my charity box . Now I'm wondering what to do next finish something I've already started or start something new.


Your knitting is so lovely. The people receiving these things will have the best dressed babies in town. Just beautiful.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I had to do that with milk for my DS. I always thought sherbet was milk-free! Learned the hard way! The annoying thing now is that companies change ingredients and do not notify the buyer. "Now with real milk" would be a BIG help!


Oh yes it is a big problem. I have a friend in Canada she has 6 children 5 of which have severe food allergies of one kind or the other. She made everything from scratch, was where I first learned how deceiving labels can be.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Cashmeregma...I hope your back will give you relief soon. You are such a sweet person and I just hate knowing you are in pain and discomfort. Matthew and I were talking about you today and he knew exactly who you were! I told him you would be teaching a workshop this year. He was happy to hear that, even though he won't be signing up to do the workshop. He was starting to discuss carving a watermelon for the fruit tray. He is already making plans for his white elephant gift. He even remembered sending pears home with you and your DH as well as other vegetables and fruit.
> 
> I have to work tomorrow so time for me to head to bed. Take care everyone.


Those pears were soooo good too. We really enjoyed them.

I'm not in constant pain Pacer. It's sore if I get the muscles rubbed or if it starts to go out again. If it had actually gone out would be constant and bad. Right now it is just sore if pressed or that stabbing pain when it starts to go out, but honest, it isn't constant. Thank you so much.

Matthew's watermelon bowls are always such a work of art. I look forward to seeing them. How great that he is entering the competition. It must thrill you to see him partaking in things and it is a testament to you too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The pattern for the dress is free on ukhandknitting .com it is called little grey dress just scroll down I just added the star stitch to parts of it
> The hat is free on http://dianne-jones.blogspot.com/
> 
> Sonja


Thank you 👍👍😁😁😁 have saved it it will be my next project for while out and about.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Swedenme...The outfit is so adorable. The recipient will be so blessed.
> 
> Carol...Thanks for the continued updates and sharing of the pictures. I saw a dog picture that would be awesome for Matthew to draw, but he won't since the pictures are published pictures. I just love the look of today's dog picture. Thanks for taking the time to share all of this with us.
> 
> Matthew is still wearing shorts and the rest of us are bundled up and chilled. I did 3 loads of wash today and baked some cookies as well as attending church and eating out lunch with DH and Matthew. DS#1 is working a 7 day stretch starting today. I finished up some origami boxes today. I have 17 in my current bag of completed boxes. I made 30 and gifted them last week. The current supply will go to work tomorrow and gifted to some special people. Matthew has been invited to participate in an art competition. He will enter into the disability category and is allowed to enter 3 pieces of art which he will do. Entries have to be received by April 10th so we will be filling out the application and shipping the drawings during this current week.


Thank you , and that is great news about Mathew entering the art competition Good luck . Is there pictures somewhere of your origami boxes I sure would like to see some 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~It's almost over.....only one person out on the trail. She is about 1 hour away from winning the "Red Lantern". This musher, Cindy Abbott, 56 y/o, is an amazing person. She is a rookie (this is her 2nd attempt to finish, and she's going to make it this year!). She has some kind of very rare disease, but that has not stopped her. She scuba dives. It took her 54 days, but in 2010 she topped Mt. Everest. And this year she will finish The Iditarod! She says The Iditarod is MUCH harder than the climb of Mt. Everest.
> 
> Final results for "our" remaining mushers: Marcelle Fressineau (YT) 62nd: 12d 18h 31m 45s; Brian Wilmshurst (YT) 52nd: 12d 5h 18m 10s; Rob Cooke (YT) 50th: 12d 4h 23m 45s; Yuka Honda (YT) 55th: 12d 8h 32m 55s.
> 
> ...


I don't understand why I can't see these. It comes in as a document and pulls up a small blank document. I have a Mac. Does anybody know if there is there a program I can get that will let me watch these?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my Sonja that is so cute, I love it. I'll be by to pick it up. 😁 Can you steer me to where I can get the pattern. I'd love to make this one, like I need more to add to my list. I figure if I make some baby outfits they won't be too much during the summer months.


Thank you these patterns are very easy simple patterns and I have just posted where to get the free patterns from in reply to Gwen
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, that was exactly my mistake. I was trying to save myself trips and since I was doing so great I did more than I should have. I should have done exactly what you said.


I did that Friday used my arm too much and now am paying for it today. I have had my brace back on and have taken something for the pain. Gotten scolded and promised not to do it again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I gather it has all, already gone to the tip, or where ever!


There is a little humor in that as he is calling his own work garbage. The tribunal should get a chuckle out of that one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

vabchnonnie said:


> Cashmeregma - I solved the problem with heavy bags. I now have a cart, yard sale find. Similar to a stroller, a flat surface, no seat. Believe it is for animal carriers. I saw one in a pet supply store very similar.I placed an open box on it, just the right size, believe reams of paper came in it. Put my trash bags in it, my bags from the market, even other things that will fit. Works great from the car to the elevator to my apartment. When I take the trash out in this cart, my puppy goes too, if she has done her business and I have been to the dumpster then she gets to ride in the box back home, she loves it, just sits and looks around as a princess. Is she spoiled, no no no, she is loved and she knows it...VA Sharon


I love the part about the dog. I actually have a wagon from when the grandchildren were small that I was using and just got out of the habit. Will have to get it and wipe it out and put it back into use. I had it on this side of the garage and DH moved it. Will have to tell him why I have it on this side instead of the storage side.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did I miss something? what is a yarnit? --- sam

asked and answered - I goggled it.



Bulldog said:


> Just a line or two to mark my spot. we have dinner at church tomorrow morning and we have to work in the kitchen.
> We are supposed to babysit the little ones so Allyson and her girlfriend can go to the movies. Will get on here asap. Do want to tell you I got a package in the mail Sat (a surprise) and one of my dear dear friends had sent me the YARNIT. I love love love it. Mine is clear at the top with purple on the bottom (I love purple and red). I wound the Cascade Heritage Prints sock yarn I bought at the LYS with Kathy (I sure hope you got some of the bluejean like color Kathy as it is working up beautifully) See You all tomorrow. I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, bETTY


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you these patterns are very easy simple patterns and I have just posted where to get the free patterns from in reply to Gwen
> Sonja


I did see and have saved them both. Thank you. I have a long sitting time coming up with not much to do so I figure one of them would be good to work on then.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

vabchnonnie said:


> ------------
> ----------------
> 
> Yes, These seeds are a mix and take about a week, rinse 2 times a day and cover place in a dark, dry place. I never covered the jar before. Do you sprout seeds as well?...VA Sharon


Ah now I understand you are growing seeds I thought you were growing sprouts the vegetable 😄 and yes I do grow seeds plants and vegetables . They will be in containers this year and maybe a small vegetable patch as we have given up our allotment garden because of husbands ill health
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I did that Friday used my arm too much and now am paying for it today. I have had my brace back on and have taken something for the pain. Gotten scolded and promised not to do it again.


Sorry to hear that Caren. Thank goodness you still have the brace. I know and hear you. There's a fine line between being good and crossing over into pain and when that line isn't defined...well, we are seeing the results. I've done so good with my back for so long now, and I mean quite a few years. Really surprised me. At least DH didn't scold me, well, come to think of it he did but so kindly. He said whatever won't freeze, leave in the car and he will get it. Will be the opposite in the summer, but then he is home more. :wink:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Your knitting is so lovely. The people receiving these things will have the best dressed babies in town. Just beautiful.


Thank you Daralene . I enjoy knitting baby items and as I have no grandchildren I give them to a church charity 
Take care of yourself 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I did see and have saved them both. Thank you. I have a long sitting time coming up with not much to do so I figure one of them would be good to work on then.


Hope that doesn't mean someone you know is having surgery.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene . I enjoy knitting baby items and as I have no grandchildren I give them to a church charity
> Take care of yourself
> Sonja


I will try after 3 days of doing practically nothing but lying here with the heating pad. I do a few things early and then baby my back. Now I will need to get a move on with company coming. I'm not going to worry about it being perfect. Just so glad I am starting the habit of doing some housework every day. Things were in layers, but now it's so much better.

For being a new knitter you have great skills. Did someone teach you or self-taught?

There is an American Quilt series that I am thinking of taking lessons on. One of them is pretty difficult. I don't really like it that much but I love the teacher and she is giving classes. 2 hrs. per square and you only pay $25 for the whole thing and of course the yarn. She thought it would be a great quilt for teaching stitches and techniques and she is so right. I will let you know when I start. The teacher is from Russia I believe.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope that doesn't mean someone you know is having surgery.


That's what I was thinking to . Hope everyone is alright Caren

Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh Caren, so glad Chrissy is ok. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks she was in hospital for two weeks, was so funny to see her in the incubator, being 21inches long. She was the biggest premie there, she is the tallest of my four girls at nearly 6 foot.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know I am capable of trying to handle too much at a time!


Do you pay with your hip then? How have you been doing with your hip??


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Still not caught up but I do still like to stop by. If I didn't respond it means I didn't see it, so PM me. Wouldn't purposely not respond. See y'all later. Hugs


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rookie - how tall is your husband? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie, With size 16 socks, you must really feel like you have almost knit a baby blanket. Bravo to you for knitting them and I know they were knit with love.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I was thinking to . Hope everyone is alright Caren
> 
> Sonja


Everyone is okay, no surgeries or anything like thst. I am going to be a passenger instead of having to drive, I need something to do.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry to hear that Caren. Thank goodness you still have the brace. I know and hear you. There's a fine line between being good and crossing over into pain and when that line isn't defined...well, we are seeing the results. I've done so good with my back for so long now, and I mean quite a few years. Really surprised me. At least DH didn't scold me, well, come to think of it he did but so kindly. He said whatever won't freeze, leave in the car and he will get it. Will be the opposite in the summer, but then he is home more. :wink:


Yes I have been trying to leave what won't freeze in the truck, along with frozen goods. The teens are good about bringing in things for me. I was scolded nicely but still understood it was a scolding. It is so hard once one feels better we tend to forget.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sonja - that is beautiful - great knitting. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Just finished another little set for my charity box . Now I'm wondering what to do next finish something I've already started or start something new.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why will this possibly be lance's last Iditarod? --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~It's almost over.....only one person out on the trail. She is about 1 hour away from winning the "Red Lantern". This musher, Cindy Abbott, 56 y/o, is an amazing person. She is a rookie (this is her 2nd attempt to finish, and she's going to make it this year!). She has some kind of very rare disease, but that has not stopped her. She scuba dives. It took her 54 days, but in 2010 she topped Mt. Everest. And this year she will finish The Iditarod! She says The Iditarod is MUCH harder than the climb of Mt. Everest.
> 
> Final results for "our" remaining mushers: Marcelle Fressineau (YT) 62nd: 12d 18h 31m 45s; Brian Wilmshurst (YT) 52nd: 12d 5h 18m 10s; Rob Cooke (YT) 50th: 12d 4h 23m 45s; Yuka Honda (YT) 55th: 12d 8h 32m 55s.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . Little socks I have some graphs that I am going to try and put on socks . First one goldfish I will see how it goes .
> Sonja


That sounds like fun...I have a pattern where there's a heart on the heel portion...very cute.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> ------------
> ----------------
> 
> Yes, These seeds are a mix and take about a week, rinse 2 times a day and cover place in a dark, dry place. I never covered the jar before. Do you sprout seeds as well?...VA Sharon


I have done- but being a bit more forgetful, these days I need some way of having a positive reminder!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> There is a little humor in that as he is calling his own work garbage. The tribunal should get a chuckle out of that one.


Given that he deals in scrap metal, I actually doubt the aerial was rubbished- I agree it is an anomaly about his carpentering!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> rookie - how tall is your husband? --- sam


He's 6'5"....or maybe 6'4" now that he's shrinking a little with the aging process and his legs are bowing (needs new knees at some point). Anyway, about a foot taller than me. Our son is 6'3" and both daughters are 5'11" so I'm very much the short person in the family. Our DGS is over a head taller than everyone else in his kindergarten class and the height taken at the last appointment had him in the 99th percentile...there's only 1% of kids his age who might be taller! Our DDIL is also tall--maybe 6' and their two daughters are each in the 90th percentile for height so I'm doomed to be the little one and the grandkids will probably be taller than me by the time they're 10.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Do you pay with your hip then? How have you been doing with your hip??


Hip and knee not so good- because of all the extra steps, and walking I am having to do.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Caught up, yay. Had a night of playing guitar with David, I have to get proficient on Seminole Wind this week, before Thursdays lesson. I only have about 5 more rows on my cowl, then I'll post a finished pic.
> 
> I'm off to bed, 11:45 here so have a wonderful night everyone, sweet dreams, and better tomorrow.


Seminole Wind is one of my favorites!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He never provided a written report, unfortunately.


Julie, did you take photos when you left the old house to show what condition it was in? I hope so, because that could clear you, and prove the agent is lying.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:15pm and I am caught up.

Sonja your little outfit is just precious. 

I had a short shift today but am tired. Gage is back to school tomorrow. I was to have the day off tomorrow but I took a shift for someone tomorrow night. Off to bed but I will check in tomorrow morning


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished another little set for my charity box . Now I'm wondering what to do next finish something I've already started or start something new.


Sonja, those are beautiful! Where did you find the pattern please?

Edit: Found your links. Thanks


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Given that he deals in scrap metal, I actually doubt the aerial was rubbished- I agree it is an anomaly about his carpentering!


Funny how they get to make money on tenants "rubbish" and then charge them for it. :shock: :shock:  :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hip and knee not so good- because of all the extra steps, and walking I am having to do.


So sorry to hear this. Hmmmm, might be time to adopt a daughter, sort of. Someone who could help you with these things. Easier said than done.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished another little set for my charity box . Now I'm wondering what to do next finish something I've already started or start something new.


What a really sweet outfit!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The pattern for the dress is free on ukhandknitting .com it is called little grey dress just scroll down I just added the star stitch to parts of it
> The hat is free on http://dianne-jones.blogspot.com/
> 
> Sonja


Thank you Sonja! I have both patterns saved and printed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, did you take photos when you left the old house to show what condition it was in? I hope so, because that could clear you, and prove the agent is lying.


Unfortunately, although I had mean't to- I managed to forget- but I do have witnesses who helped me scrub.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Funny how they get to make money on tenants "rubbish" and then charge them for it. :shock: :shock: :shock:


mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear this. Hmmmm, might be time to adopt a daughter, sort of. Someone who could help you with these things. Easier said than done.


Although I seem to be being adopted by the ladies at church- they have been here this morning and scrubbed through the kitchen and bathroom for me- they are of the opinion they can defeat most of the caked on grime, and may help get rid of the offensive drawings in the laundry and bathroom- I don't have any qualms in swapping a bit of sewing or knitting for such help.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Unfortunately, although I had mean't to- I managed to forget- but I do have witnesses who helped me scrub.


Good that you have the witnesses, then.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Although I seem to be being adopted by the ladies at church- they have been here this morning and scrubbed through the kitchen and bathroom for me- they are of the opinion they can defeat most of the caked on grime, and may help get rid of the offensive drawings in the laundry and bathroom- I don't have any qualms in swapping a bit of sewing or knitting for such help.


Sounds like a good deal all around!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:15pm and I am caught up.
> 
> Sonja your little outfit is just precious.
> 
> I had a short shift today but am tired. Gage is back to school tomorrow. I was to have the day off tomorrow but I took a shift for someone tomorrow night. Off to bed but I will check in tomorrow morning


I hope today went better for you at work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good that you have the witnesses, then.


and happy to write a letter for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sounds like a good deal all around!


All helpful offers gratefully accepted!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Some owners and agents should never be in the property market. Many are good, give you your privacy and do maintenance as required, simply ask for tennents to look after the property and repair any damage that occurs. These are not in the market to make a quick profit at someone elses expence, but care for their tennents.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie & Heather, it sure seems like the rental agents are more than slightly crooked & want an excuse to grab more money. I have not heard of too many problems here although my son was renting a condo from my friend??? & when he move out after I spent a whole day scrubbing & cleaning she sure tried to keep as much damage deposit as she could. I couldn't believe it, we have been friends since school. But not so much anymore, she wanted us to pay for a new cook top as she said he had scratched it, I ran my fingers over it & no scratches, so she backed down.
> 
> I hope both of you get it straightened out soon with no more cost to you.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Swedenme...The outfit is so adorable. The recipient will be so blessed.
> 
> Carol...Thanks for the continued updates and sharing of the pictures. I saw a dog picture that would be awesome for Matthew to draw, but he won't since the pictures are published pictures. I just love the look of today's dog picture. Thanks for taking the time to share all of this with us.
> 
> Matthew is still wearing shorts and the rest of us are bundled up and chilled. I did 3 loads of wash today and baked some cookies as well as attending church and eating out lunch with DH and Matthew. DS#1 is working a 7 day stretch starting today. I finished up some origami boxes today. I have 17 in my current bag of completed boxes. I made 30 and gifted them last week. The current supply will go to work tomorrow and gifted to some special people. Matthew has been invited to participate in an art competition. He will enter into the disability category and is allowed to enter 3 pieces of art which he will do. Entries have to be received by April 10th so we will be filling out the application and shipping the drawings during this current week.


~~~Good Luck to Matthew! I'm sure he will enjoy this competition. Very nice that he has been invited!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It certainly seems there is a tendency to try to make the tenant pay for the most extraordinary things- I had one landlord once who was claiming I was responsible for the roof shifting- the Tribunal saw through that straight away.


Sounds like an agent or owner who blames the tenant for the slab shifting, leading to cracks in the wall or tiles lifting.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just got a call from a niece and she and her partner and her 3 children and a teenage friend will be coming this Thursday to spend the night. It's a good thing each day I have spent a little time cleaning. Even this morning I spent some time on our bedroom and our bathroom. Looks like now I need to get all the bedrooms done. I don't have tv so hope those kids will all be alright. Maybe we could get a couple dvd's from the store as we do have tv that is able to play those. It is so funny because I was just thinking of her dad, my brother, these last two days. Friday I was thinking of our 2 friends in Germany and Saturday got a post card from India from them. I love it when that happens if it is good news. You think of someone you haven't heard from in years and you get a call from them. Strange but beautiful. The things we don't understand.


~~~Do not over-do! Remember...they are coming to see you, not your house!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Finished, yay.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I don't understand why I can't see these. It comes in as a document and pulls up a small blank document. I have a Mac. Does anybody know if there is there a program I can get that will let me watch these?


~~~I know zero about Macs, but when we get together this summer, I'll show you, if you don't have any success before then.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, yay.


That looks great, Kaye! Well done.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I had to do that with milk for my DS. I always thought sherbet was milk-free! Learned the hard way! The annoying thing now is that companies change ingredients and do not notify the buyer. "Now with real milk" would be a BIG help!


Interesting, I make sherbert at home for DM, I use jelly crystals, icing sugar, cream of tartar and citric acid. Never knew any of these had milk in them.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I will try after 3 days of doing practically nothing but lying here with the heating pad. I do a few things early and then baby my back. Now I will need to get a move on with company coming. I'm not going to worry about it being perfect. Just so glad I am starting the habit of doing some housework every day. Things were in layers, but now it's so much better.
> 
> For being a new knitter you have great skills. Did someone teach you or self-taught?
> 
> There is an American Quilt series that I am thinking of taking lessons on. One of them is pretty difficult. I don't really like it that much but I love the teacher and she is giving classes. 2 hrs. per square and you only pay $25 for the whole thing and of course the yarn. She thought it would be a great quilt for teaching stitches and techniques and she is so right. I will let you know when I start. The teacher is from Russia I believe.


~~~Is the quilt quilted or knitted?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I had to do that with milk for my DS. I always thought sherbet was milk-free! Learned the hard way! The annoying thing now is that companies change ingredients and do not notify the buyer. "Now with real milk" would be a BIG help!


Interesting, I make sherbert at home for DM, I use jelly crystals, icing sugar, cream of tartar and citric acid. Never knew any of these had milk in them.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

a gwennie


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> why will this possibly be lance's last Iditarod? --- sam


~~~He has been battling cancer for several years, and it keeps coming back. I think it is taking a serious toll on his health and physical abilities. He has been an incredible inspiration.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Sounds like an agent or owner who blames the tenant for the slab shifting, leading to cracks in the wall or tiles lifting.


If they can get away with it- some will try it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, yay.


looking good!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Although I seem to be being adopted by the ladies at church- they have been here this morning and scrubbed through the kitchen and bathroom for me- they are of the opinion they can defeat most of the caked on grime, and may help get rid of the offensive drawings in the laundry and bathroom- I don't have any qualms in swapping a bit of sewing or knitting for such help.


~~~I think that is more than fair! How nice they will come and help you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, yay.


~~~SOOOO beautiful! Lovely work! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think that is more than fair! How nice they will come and help you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


They are proving very caring- which is nice!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Interesting, I make sherbert at home for DM, I use jelly crystals, icing sugar, cream of tartar and citric acid. Never knew any of these had milk in them.


~~~I don't think those items do, but commercial sherbet is made with milk.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> Swedenme...The outfit is so adorable. The recipient will be so blessed.
> 
> Carol...Thanks for the continued updates and sharing of the pictures. I saw a dog picture that would be awesome for Matthew to draw, but he won't since the pictures are published pictures. I just love the look of today's dog picture. Thanks for taking the time to share all of this with us.
> 
> Matthew is still wearing shorts and the rest of us are bundled up and chilled. I did 3 loads of wash today and baked some cookies as well as attending church and eating out lunch with DH and Matthew. DS#1 is working a 7 day stretch starting today. I finished up some origami boxes today. I have 17 in my current bag of completed boxes. I made 30 and gifted them last week. The current supply will go to work tomorrow and gifted to some special people. Matthew has been invited to participate in an art competition. He will enter into the disability category and is allowed to enter 3 pieces of art which he will do. Entries have to be received by April 10th so we will be filling out the application and shipping the drawings during this current week.


  :thumbup: :thumbup: Yea Matthew. Go for it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I was just curious - with size 16 shoes I thought he would have to be tall. ah - the aging shrinking process - think I have lost an inch in heighth - several grandchildren are taller than I am - however - at 5'7.5" I was the tallest in my family. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> He's 6'5"....or maybe 6'4" now that he's shrinking a little with the aging process and his legs are bowing (needs new knees at some point). Anyway, about a foot taller than me. Our son is 6'3" and both daughters are 5'11" so I'm very much the short person in the family. Our DGS is over a head taller than everyone else in his kindergarten class and the height taken at the last appointment had him in the 99th percentile...there's only 1% of kids his age who might be taller! Our DDIL is also tall--maybe 6' and their two daughters are each in the 90th percentile for height so I'm doomed to be the little one and the grandkids will probably be taller than me by the time they're 10.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, yay.


Cool


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely kaye - great color work. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Finished, yay.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, yay.


I really like that and the color combinations are so pretty.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, yay.


I really like that and the color combinations are so pretty.

And, a duplicate from me too...must be something going on with the website tonight.

Don't know why I'm still awake; I certainly worked enough to be pretty tired. My right hand is aching so I'm not even getting to knit. I have several of the hexi-puffs ready to stuff for the Beekeepers' Quilt, but I want to duplicate stitch some designs on the fronts before I stuff them, so I'll try to do some of those instead of knit. I made the puffs twice the size that's stated in the pattern...sewing together 200+ puffs would never get done in my house. Besides, the larger size makes a larger canvas for the pictures.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished another little set for my charity box . Now I'm wondering what to do next finish something I've already started or start something new.


Very cute as always. Is that the star stitch along the bottom of the dress?( the one you used in the booties a few days ago?)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Cashmeregma - Will be starting a jar of sprouts in the AM, lady from church ordered the seeds from one of our stores in PA. Will keep you posted. These start different than the ones I usually do...VA Sharon


I grow some of my sprouts too.
I picked up my tray of bedding plants from my fiend this afternoon, they are coming nicely, I'll have to transplant before too long.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I have done wheat grass sprouts. I do seem to have a problem with other sprouts getting mold. Please let me know how you do it and how they turn out.


I have a little square sprouter, 3 trays with holes & a solid one in the bottom to catch the drips, the instructions said to rinse morning & night with cold water to prevent mould & keep covered with a towel so the sprouts don't get green & bitter.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Can we see pictures?
I'm not sure what hexi-puffs are.



RookieRetiree said:


> I really like that and the color combinations are so pretty.
> 
> And, a duplicate from me too...must be something going on with the website tonight.
> 
> Don't know why I'm still awake; I certainly worked enough to be pretty tired. My right hand is aching so I'm not even getting to knit. I have several of the hexi-puffs ready to stuff for the Beekeepers' Quilt, but I want to duplicate stitch some designs on the fronts before I stuff them, so I'll try to do some of those instead of knit. I made the puffs twice the size that's stated in the pattern...sewing together 200+ puffs would never get done in my house. Besides, the larger size makes a larger canvas for the pictures.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacer, wish Matthew luck in the contest, m are he wil do great.

Julie, I'm glad you have witnesses who are willing to provide letters for you, I hope the old agent get put in his place. Good that the folks at your new church are willing to help you in exchange for your crafting skills

Kaye, beautiful cowl.such a great color combo.

Sonja, thanks for sharing your pattern source. I think when Sharon was talking of growing sprouts she means like bean sprouts to eat, not o grow plants, at least that was my understanding.

Well, time for bed, night all


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I will try after 3 days of doing practically nothing but lying here with the heating pad. I do a few things early and then baby my back. Now I will need to get a move on with company coming. I'm not going to worry about it being perfect. Just so glad I am starting the habit of doing some housework every day. Things were in layers, but now it's so much better.
> 
> For being a new knitter you have great skills. Did someone teach you or self-taught?
> 
> There is an American Quilt series that I am thinking of taking lessons on. One of them is pretty difficult. I don't really like it that much but I love the teacher and she is giving classes. 2 hrs. per square and you only pay $25 for the whole thing and of course the yarn. She thought it would be a great quilt for teaching stitches and techniques and she is so right. I will let you know when I start. The teacher is from Russia I believe.


Look forward to hearing to how it goes . I have always wanted to make a quilt. As for the knitting I am self taught trial and error and newstitchaday were my best friends along with frogging 😃I learned everything from knit to lace to cables , even intarsia and colour work . I made that many different stitch squares I had enough to make 4 large afghans and a few floor cushions 
I think I got a little bit carried away Take things easy 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> Sonja - that is beautiful - great knitting. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sleep well!
I am so glad too- my JW neighbour at the old house, would not help even with a letter- claimed it was not something her religion allowed. Nothing wrong with a bit of barter!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Pacer, wish Matthew luck in the contest, m are he wil do great.
> 
> Julie, I'm glad you have witnesses who are willing to provide letters for you, I hope the old agent get put in his place. Good that the folks at your new church are willing to help you in exchange for your crafting skills
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Sonja, those are beautiful! Where did you find the pattern please?
> 
> Edit: Found your links. Thanks


Thank you Tammi and Mel


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Sonja! I have both patterns saved and printed.


You are welcome and thank you to Miss Pam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Sounds like a good deal all around!


Definitely a good deal , I'm glad everyone is being friendly and helpful to you Julie . Hopefully when all this is sorted you can look forward to your holiday and visiting with your friend 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, yay.


Your cowl looks gorgeous . I have kept this pattern thinking of making it for my future DIL for christmas who by then will be my DIL so thank you for sharing this 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very cute as always. Is that the star stitch along the bottom of the dress?( the one you used in the booties a few days ago?)


Yes I put it along the bottom and the top


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely a good deal , I'm glad everyone is being friendly and helpful to you Julie . Hopefully when all this is sorted you can look forward to your holiday and visiting with your friend
> Sonja


Apart from the Agent! Wouldn't that be awful if the Tribunal was in July? I sure hope not- I have been given lots of pointers as to the cross claims I can make.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pacer, wish Matthew luck in the contest, m are he wil do great.
> 
> Julie, I'm glad you have witnesses who are willing to provide letters for you, I hope the old agent get put in his place. Good that the folks at your new church are willing to help you in exchange for your crafting skills
> 
> ...


I knew I had the wrong idea last night but was to tired to figure it out . Still wouldn't have thought of bean sprouts so thank you for letting me know 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey, the sun is trying to come out, but it is still not very warm, we have a north wind blowing.

Knitting group coming this morning and then I must try and go for a swim.

Matthew, good luck with your competition. :thumbup: 

Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Apart from the Agent! Wouldn't that be awful if the Tribunal was in July? I sure hope not- I have been given lots of pointers as to the cross claims I can make.


Oh no I never thought about that I thought it would be soon so that it would be sorted out . Maybe he will find out that you can counter claim and decide to drop the whole thing . You shouldn't have to keep having all this stress and worry 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, the sun is trying to come out, but it is still not very warm, we have a north wind blowing.
> 
> Knitting group coming this morning and then I must try and go for a swim.
> 
> ...


Morning! Purple! Have a lovely day I hope!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no I never thought about that I thought it would be soon so that it would be sorted out . Maybe he will find out that you can counter claim and decide to drop the whole thing . You shouldn't have to keep having all this stress and worry
> Sonja


No wonder my hair is so white!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Morning! Purple! Have a lovely day I hope!


Evening Julie and thank you. Hope things settle down for you soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Morning! Purple! Have a lovely day I hope!


Morning from me to . Bit overcast here at the moment but I think the sun will come out. No wind so should be a nice day to do some gardening 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning from me to . Bit overcast here at the moment but I think the sun will come out. No wind so should be a nice day to do some gardening
> Sonja


Morning Sonja, sun is just coming out, have fun in your garden.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Evening Julie and thank you. Hope things settle down for you soon.


I sure do, too- it can be all very exhausting! But my new friend Eva is taking me to the doctor (routine) on Friday- so that is kind of her- there are kind people around!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I sure do, too- it can be all very exhausting! But my new friend Eva is taking me to the doctor (routine) on Friday- so that is kind of her- there are kind people around!


Having those sort of people around makes all the difference.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have started some of my fingerless gloves- that are one of my 'go to's' to match the shrug- which is waiting just to have the ends darned in.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

glad you found bread helps at Whole Foods. Do you know if they have any sugar free mixes?? brownies, cookie, cake , pie etc??
I can not get to my W F>, but will look for younguns that go.
I d like to mess a bit w. making them in thje micro, small batches.
bets, thnx


thewren said:


> are you going to this year's tulip festival? --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Having those sort of people around makes all the difference.


It really does! Off to bed again- at 10 30 pm., (Monday)


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks fun, have seen this on garden showss,.,


tami_ohio said:


> Sam, just a thought for some raised garden beds. You need some straw bales for insulation along your bathroom/kitchen walls. Get some bales of straw for there, use them for raised beds this summer, then come fall, move the bales to the walls for insulation. Or if it will work for raised beds to be along those walls for planting, put them there for summer, and they will already be in place for winter!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

my sour dough pancakes ,, the same or I would post the recioeee. Eaten w/ cream cheese and freezer strawberry jam ?? yum,,,, 
bets


thewren said:


> I don't think it would be gluten free using regular flour. --- sam


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

deep sympathy.. I loved dad this way too and he SO full of integrity. a great example. too bad I did not find that in partnerr,, ouch. agin my care for u and family..mine is gone since 64,,


Southern Gal said:


> hey guys, wanted to let my kp family know, we lost dad last sunday, after a rough bought, he did rally back for a wk, but came in ER fri. and we were all by his side, literally the whole family, wife, 2 daughters, 2 grands (he raised in his home) and the 2 from nashville, got there to spend time while he knew us, sister and bro in law cousins came by, we had a glorious last few days, while he was knowing us, we held his hands talked and he would blink or squeese our hands and oh what a steel grip he still had. all the physical work he did his whole life. he and mom were side by side hand in hand til the end. many great stories were shared. just the hardest thing i have had to do. loved that man. i want to share something my sister wrote and i read at his memorial service -
> Saying Goodby to Dad as God is saying Hello today. We thank God for loaning this wonderful man to us to fulfill the most important male role in our life. The life Lessons he taught us formed who we are, formed our family tree. He took his role as our father, Papaw and Husband as his most important job. Holding his hand, thanking God, I hope Dad could truly hear us as we thank him for being there and that we love him.
> sister read a great memorial she wrote of growing up with dad and our life. was a great celebration for him. Now we are all learning to let go and the day to day with out seeing him. Sad and Hard. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

remembering youir kind offer to take me to tjhe gathering at sam s way back. u seem a neat lady[[ and very busy ,,]



RookieRetiree said:


> The sun is starting to peak out, but it's expected to be a colder day than the 50 and 60F degree days we've had this week...Spring is definitely in the air though so that is hopeful.
> 
> Saying thanks to all the prayer warriors who had our DGS on the list...the spot (thought to be a hole) on his left retina has been determined to be like a birthmark freckle or mole and nothing to worry about. We just have to do a follow up in a year to be there's no change, but otherwise not a bother.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, yay.


I like that 👍👍 very good job, lovely colours too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

purplelady said:


> my sour dough pancakes ,, the same or I would post the recioeee. Eaten w/ cream cheese and freezer strawberry jam ?? yum,,,,
> bets


Please do post your reciept, one can never have enough recipes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sleep well!
> I am so glad too- my JW neighbour at the old house, would not help even with a letter- claimed it was not something her religion allowed. Nothing wrong with a bit of barter!


If I remember correctly, your previous neighbor also has to deal with this agent. I can understand why she may not want to bring herself to his attention in any negative way. He's seams unbearable on a good day and really mean when he's p....ed off. Has a date been set for the tribunal?


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Ah now I understand you are growing seeds I thought you were growing sprouts the vegetable 😄 and yes I do grow seeds plants and vegetables . They will be in containers this year and maybe a small vegetable patch as we have given up our allotment garden because of husbands ill health
> Sonja


---Sonja No, I put seeds ie: radish, mung beans, lentils etc
(total of 2 tablespoons) in a quart canning jar with a wide mouth, add water to 2 inches and soak for 12 hours in a dry, dark place. Using a jar ring and a piece of cheese cloth or a sprouting screen, rinse and drain seeds. Place jar in dark and cover. 2 times a day (AM and PM) rinse seeds, drain and cover. Repeat for 5 to 7 days, when all sprouted after last rinse place in sunlight and sprouts will turn green Store in refrig. Good on salads, sandwiches etc. Hope this 
makes sense to you. You can purchase sprouting seeds of all kinds. Good Luck...VA Sharon


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where the sun is shinning brightly. The house is quiet for a little while longer, Seth will arrive soon. Today we have a chicken dish we are trying out. Depending on how it tastes I will post photos and the receipt. 

Today's coffee, enjoy. 

Hugs for everyone. Healing thoughts going out to those in need.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We woke up to snow this a.m....well at least I have; DH is still in bed enjoying the spring break from his job at the High School. The forecasters are saying maybe up to 4" in places -- welcome to March In the Midwest and this is SPRING?!?

DH was going to fertilize the lawn today, but I'm sure that's not going to happen now. I'll find something else on the "honey do" list.

I have plans to take my SIL out for lunch on Wednesday and then possibly take her for hair cut and manicure -- depends on how she's feeling. She's a bit stronger, but still gets winded easily. I'm just so thankful that she's come through this episode very well though. She doesn't have the savings to pay her real estate taxes and her kids are not up to helping out. I'll check with her on Wednesday to see if it's okay to send word out to my siblings for support--I'm never sure of the line between sharing too much private information, privacy, respect, loyalty and acting out of concern and love. 

We had another family scare last week - DH's oldest brother's son was in the hospital with dizziness, vomiting and general confusion. Tests indicate that he had a stroke..there doesn't seem to have been any permanent damage done, but the risk for additional strokes is there. He turned 40 in early February and isn't married. His parents came back from Florida to help take care of him through some rehab and until he's able to take care of himself and go back to work. He's fortunate to work for a large healthcare company and will be provided with pay-replacement while out on disability. I'm saying lots of prayers of thanks these days.

I'm off to enjoy the quiet of the house before DH gets up--then we'll be busy. Love to all and wishing everyone a very nice day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pacer --- I keep forgetting to comment on Matthew's entry into the art contest. I think that is great and know that he'll do well...does he already have some of his drawings that he's picked out to send?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished another little set for my charity box . Now I'm wondering what to do next finish something I've already started or start something new.


That is a darling set. Some mother will be delighted to have that for her little princess!!
Junek


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

p40 and time for bed. night all.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Swedenme...The outfit is so adorable. The recipient will be so blessed.
> 
> Carol...Thanks for the continued updates and sharing of the pictures. I saw a dog picture that would be awesome for Matthew to draw, but he won't since the pictures are published pictures. I just love the look of today's dog picture. Thanks for taking the time to share all of this with us.
> 
> Matthew is still wearing shorts and the rest of us are bundled up and chilled. I did 3 loads of wash today and baked some cookies as well as attending church and eating out lunch with DH and Matthew. DS#1 is working a 7 day stretch starting today. I finished up some origami boxes today. I have 17 in my current bag of completed boxes. I made 30 and gifted them last week. The current supply will go to work tomorrow and gifted to some special people. Matthew has been invited to participate in an art competition. He will enter into the disability category and is allowed to enter 3 pieces of art which he will do. Entries have to be received by April 10th so we will be filling out the application and shipping the drawings during this current week.


I hope you can show us Matthew's entries. Please tell him I'm wishing him good luck. He's so talented...I hope his talent is recognised by the judges!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Just back from a 4-day trip to SE KS to see step mom and then to Springfield MO to see DGD#3. Had some good food (Mex, pita, Italian, and buffet), went to the wild animal safari and fed all kinds of hoofed critters, other things and even knit for a while in the evening as DD#2 graded papers. I've missed most of the 41 pages here, no chance of catching up so TY for the summaries. Prayers and hugs for those needing them and sincere condolences for those who have lost family/friends.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, thanks for the variety of recipes. Lots of good ones and who knew there was such a variety of Hot Cross Buns. Glad that Alex and Joslyn enjoyed their trip to Florida, even if they didn't spend any time at the beach. I remember sitting on the beach and wondering why I was itching. Turned out the sand fleas were biting.
KateB and Margaret - thanks for the weekly summary. I haven't finished last week's yet so this is very helpful.

Condolences to SugarSugar, Darowil, Pacer and SouthernGal on the loss of your loved ones. I hope your good memories will sustain you at this difficult time.

Gwen - so sorry to hear about Leila. It's never easy to see our furry friends suffer. Glad that Truman is ok. 
Whatever possessed Sydney to attack?

Thanks all for your concern re my tooth infection. Got lots of meds to take before surgery.

Poledra - lovely colours for your cowl.

Julie - I hope you can get this mess sorted out. It's unbelievable how much you have had to endure.

Cashmeregma - careful with your back, just one wrong move and you can be laid up for weeks. I know.

Gagesmom - It was a surprise to see snowflakes yesterday and we are now under a cold weather warning. Is it ever going to end!

I'm only on page 11 but have to make breakfast. Back soon.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Although I seem to be being adopted by the ladies at church- they have been here this morning and scrubbed through the kitchen and bathroom for me- they are of the opinion they can defeat most of the caked on grime, and may help get rid of the offensive drawings in the laundry and bathroom- I don't have any qualms in swapping a bit of sewing or knitting for such help.


I'm so glad the women recognize that you need help. I think it's wonderful. Having someone help is a blessing.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, yay.


Very pretty!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> No wonder my hair is so white!


but beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caren, the photos are great. My Trixie likes life to go in the way of the dog in the bottom photo :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pacer --- I keep forgetting to comment on Matthew's entry into the art contest. I think that is great and know that he'll do well...does he already have some of his drawings that he's picked out to send?


I must have missed this. It is exciting :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where the sun is shinning brightly. The house is quiet for a little while longer, Seth will arrive soon. Today we have a chicken dish we are trying out. Depending on how it tastes I will post photos and the receipt.
> 
> Today's coffee, enjoy.
> 
> Hugs for everyone. Healing thoughts going out to those in need.


Good morning, Caren! Love the sun on your wall! I'm sure it's not as warm as the sun looks. We have temperatures in the low 40sf with a cold north wind. I know to a lot of you that sounds warm but our normal temperatures this time of year is mid to upper 50's!!
Bring that cute dog a coffee!!! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We woke up to snow this a.m....well at least I have; DH is still in bed enjoying the spring break from his job at the High School. The forecasters are saying maybe up to 4" in places -- welcome to March In the Midwest and this is SPRING?!?
> 
> DH was going to fertilize the lawn today, but I'm sure that's not going to happen now. I'll find something else on the "honey do" list.
> 
> ...


I'll add your DH'S nephew to my prayer list. It's so hard when a person has a stroke at such a young age!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> If I remember correctly, your previous neighbor also has to deal with this agent. I can understand why she may not want to bring herself to his attention in any negative way. He's seams unbearable on a good day and really mean when he's p....ed off. Has a date been set for the tribunal?


No, different person, Rookie!
And no, the date has not yet been set.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning all. 10:15 am and Gage is gone to school. The house is silent. I am cozy and doing 2 of my fave things. ...knitting and watching The Wizard of Oz. Check in later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

vabchnonnie said:


> ---Sonja No, I put seeds ie: radish, mung beans, lentils etc
> (total of 2 tablespoons) in a quart canning jar with a wide mouth, add water to 2 inches and soak for 12 hours in a dry, dark place. Using a jar ring and a piece of cheese cloth or a sprouting screen, rinse and drain seeds. Place jar in dark and cover. 2 times a day (AM and PM) rinse seeds, drain and cover. Repeat for 5 to 7 days, when all sprouted after last rinse place in sunlight and sprouts will turn green Store in refrig. Good on salads, sandwiches etc. Hope this
> makes sense to you. You can purchase sprouting seeds of all kinds. Good Luck...VA Sharon


Thank you Sharon to tired to understand last night your explanation makes perfect sense 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sam, thanks for the variety of recipes. Lots of good ones and who knew there was such a variety of Hot Cross Buns. Glad that Alex and Joslyn enjoyed their trip to Florida, even if they didn't spend any time at the beach. I remember sitting on the beach and wondering why I was itching. Turned out the sand fleas were biting.
> KateB and Margaret - thanks for the weekly summary. I haven't finished last week's yet so this is very helpful.
> 
> Condolences to SugarSugar, Darowil, Pacer and SouthernGal on the loss of your loved ones. I hope your good memories will sustain you at this difficult time.
> ...


I hope I can clear myself of this tendency- maybe I mix with the wrong people or something...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm so glad the women recognize that you need help. I think it's wonderful. Having someone help is a blessing.
> Junek


It really is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> but beautiful :thumbup:


Why, thank you, Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning all. 10:15 am and Gage is gone to school. The house is silent. I am cozy and doing 2 of my fave things. ...knitting and watching The Wizard of Oz. Check in later.


That is good, you are taking it easy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where the sun is shinning brightly. The house is quiet for a little while longer, Seth will arrive soon. Today we have a chicken dish we are trying out. Depending on how it tastes I will post photos and the receipt.
> 
> Today's coffee, enjoy.
> 
> Hugs for everyone. Healing thoughts going out to those in need.


Good afternoon from northeast England the dog picture made me laugh 😃
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> We woke up to snow this a.m....well at least I have; DH is still in bed enjoying the spring break from his job at the High School. The forecasters are saying maybe up to 4" in places -- welcome to March In the Midwest and this is SPRING?!?
> 
> DH was going to fertilize the lawn today, but I'm sure that's not going to happen now. I'll find something else on the "honey do" list.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your husbands nephew I hope he gets well soon and stays well . 40 is way to young to be having them kind of health problems 
I like the mornings to when the house is all quiet and now I'm off to cut the lawn 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> That is a darling set. Some mother will be delighted to have that for her little princess!!
> Junek


Thank you so much June


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Yes, he will be getting severance pay that's why he's staying until the store officially closes. I think he's worked there for over 5 years so it should be a tidy sum.
> Junek


Good that he will have a cushion and I hope this door's closing brings another opening that's even better!

I am only up to page 17--yesterday we went to the flea market and walked a good bit, then came home and took the cats to get their vaccinations (the vet is awesome, as she comes to the pet store on Sundays; we've gone there for several years now). She gave me some new ideas for helping M-kitty with his hair issues (oh, the spring shed is terrible!) and we got them new collars and some dental chews that they really like so far. We called it their early birthday presents, as they will be 13 in a couple of weeks. M-kitty is still a bit miffed at me (I put him in a carrier crate! I made him go in the car! There were strangers, human and animal! Ack! The shock and indignity!). LOL He'll be all right (and they got the 3-yr shots, so they don't have to go out again for a long time!). DD went with me, of course, to help, and T-kitty did very well, all things considered.

Today is a work day, so I have no idea if I will get caught up or not; I hope to read that Julie's new troubles are on the way to being resolved. Healing thoughts, hugs, & blessings to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Good that he will have a cushion and I hope this door's closing brings another opening that's even better!
> 
> I am only up to page 17--yesterday we went to the flea market and walked a good bit, then came home and took the cats to get their vaccinations (the vet is awesome, as she comes to the pet store on Sundays; we've gone there for several years now). She gave me some new ideas for helping M-kitty with his hair issues (oh, the spring shed is terrible!) and we got them new collars and some dental chews that they really like so far. We called it their early birthday presents, as they will be 13 in a couple of weeks. M-kitty is still a bit miffed at me (I put him in a carrier crate! I made him go in the car! There were strangers, human and animal! Ack! The shock and indignity!). LOL He'll be all right (and they got the 3-yr shots, so they don't have to go out again for a long time!). DD went with me, of course, to help, and T-kitty did very well, all things considered.
> 
> Today is a work day, so I have no idea if I will get caught up or not; I hope to read that Julie's new troubles are on the way to being resolved. Healing thoughts, hugs, & blessings to all.


I am unlikely to know for a while, Sorlenna.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

vabchnonnie said:


> ---Sonja No, I put seeds ie: radish, mung beans, lentils etc


If the seeds haven't been treated, could you use garden seeds? I have a bunch I will never use.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you so much Sonya. Love this pattern.


Swedenme said:


> The pattern for the dress is free on ukhandknitting .com it is called little grey dress just scroll down I just added the star stitch to parts of it
> The hat is free on http://dianne-jones.blogspot.com/
> 
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

really....he is such a fool.


Cashmeregma said:


> There is a little humor in that as he is calling his own work garbage. The tribunal should get a chuckle out of that one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like it is going to be a nice day though it did rain last night and supposedly suppose to rain today....perhaps the weatherman made an error.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

good time to lift a few haevy items out, make another trip to kitchen instead, huh??
I am on my bsck lots too for 6 plus months. sciasticccc pain, eles
bet



Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my, almost 1pm here and I'm still behind. Have to get off now. I'm trying to be very careful and keep my back from going out. I keep getting that stabbing pain like when it used to go out and I really don't want to get another cortisone shot. I tested my limits a little too much about 2 wks. ago and have been fighting this ever since I lifted too heavy a bag of groceries. Now I'm paying. Heating pad on and about to lie down again. When it goes out I'm usually laid up and can't walk so hoping the laser, heat, rest and no lifting at all works. Problem is, and I imagine some of you can identify, when you start feeling better you can do more and more. There is a limit though and if you go over it, you start going downhill again. :thumbdown: :roll: :-(


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

we had 70 f last week, 1 day and 6 inch snow this am in the south in state, WI


cmaliza said:


> ~~~And we are told there might be snow on Sunday. Poor Boston has already gotten 6". But.....hope "springs" eternal! :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Such beautiful work Kaye Jo. Will this be for yourself or a gift?


Poledra65 said:


> Finished, yay.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

totaaally agree !!!!!!!!!!!!!
bet


jheiens said:


> I just had a thought--a little late for Julie's situation but still valid, I think.
> 
> All rental/real estate agents should be taught to knit because they likely need the therapy for their sanity. And they should be required to be members in good standing of this Tea Party where they could learn from the example of the male knitters here just how to be the best men they need to be--instead of the jerks some have encountered.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so glad you have more kind people surrounding you in your new home. Much better than the former location. Is there anything you can do to ake sure the tribunal will be before July? I also like the idea of you going ahead and counter suing; most bullies will back down when confronted and he is a bully for sure.


Lurker 2 said:


> I sure do, too- it can be all very exhausting! But my new friend Eva is taking me to the doctor (routine) on Friday- so that is kind of her- there are kind people around!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Apart from the Agent! Wouldn't that be awful if the Tribunal was in July? I sure hope not- I have been given lots of pointers as to the cross claims I can make.


Couldn't you request that it be moved to when you are home if they schedule it then? Might be worth it to ask if it comes to that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ditto!


Normaedern said:


> but beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purplelady said:


> good time to lift a few haevy items out, make another trip to kitchen instead, huh??
> I am on my bsck lots too for 6 plus months. sciasticccc pain, eles
> bet


You are so right. The doctor told me I would be ok to lift things again but I have continued to be careful. It has now been years since I had the problem and I have improved so much that I could do more. I now disagree with the doctor and think that I can never do what I used to do.

Ouch...So sorry to hear about your problem with sciatica pain. Awful. Healing wishes to you.

I am happy to say that today all seems to be good for me but I won't say for sure till I give it more time. Do hope you start to get some help soon.

Thank you for joining us. Gentle Hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ditto.


jknappva said:


> I'll add your DH'S nephew to my prayer list. It's so hard when a person has a stroke at such a young age!
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Just back from a 4-day trip to SE KS to see step mom and then to Springfield MO to see DGD#3. Had some good food (Mex, pita, Italian, and buffet), went to the wild animal safari and fed all kinds of hoofed critters, other things and even knit for a while in the evening as DD#2 graded papers. I've missed most of the 41 pages here, no chance of catching up so TY for the summaries. Prayers and hugs for those needing them and sincere condolences for those who have lost family/friends.


Glad you had a good trip and welcome home and welcome back here.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are proving very caring- which is nice!


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: some of those near-by treasures!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I really like that and the color combinations are so pretty.


~~~~Ditto! Really pretty!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear about your husbands nephew I hope he gets well soon and stays well . 40 is way to young to be having them kind of health problems
> I like the mornings to when the house is all quiet and now I'm off to cut the lawn
> Sonja


Yes, scary to have a stroke so young.

I can't believe you have to cut grass this early, mine MIGHT need cutting by the May long weekend!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope I can clear myself of this tendency- maybe I mix with the wrong people or something...


Excluding us, obviously.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> If the seeds haven't been treated, could you use garden seeds? I have a bunch I will never use.


I don't know why you couldn't use regular radish or alfalfa seeds if they aren't treated but aren't mung beans a special thing? I guess if the seeds are hanging around what have you got to lose by trying? I have not heard of lentil sprouts. I was in a garden center in Saskatoon last fall & they had a whole rack of seeds meant specifically for sprouting so it must be getting popular. I must confess, I usually buy bean sprouts as they are only about $1 for a package of about 3 cups so hardly worth the messing around.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

purplelady said:


> good time to lift a few haevy items out, make another trip to kitchen instead, huh??
> I am on my bsck lots too for 6 plus months. sciasticccc pain, eles
> bet


I used to have lots of problems with sciatic pain but I took a yoga class several years ago & 2 of the positions really help. Whenever I feel a twinge I do those for a couple of days & have had no more problems. If you're interested, PM me & I will explain what I do.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Caren, cute dog photo.
Kansas, good to see you back, glad you had a good trip to visit family.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, scary to have a stroke so young.
> 
> I can't believe you have to cut grass this early, mine MIGHT need cutting by the May long weekend!


Done the back garden with mishka trying to chase me hopefully do the front gardens tomorrow if it stays dry . We have had very little snow or rain this year but lots of sunshine so the grass was getting quite long 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished another little set for my charity box . Now I'm wondering what to do next finish something I've already started or start something new.


That is a sweet set! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie, So sorry to hear about your nephew. I do hope he will have a complete recovery. Christopher is going to have, I think they call it an angioplasty this week. I guess he has to go back to Columbus for check-ups still. You know I can identify with this. Big hugs. It is hard to see those younger than us so sick so young. Glad to hear SIL is doing better. Hope there can be some resolution for the taxes without all of it falling on you.

Sorlenna, Really enjoyed hearing the story of the trip with the cats.

Purplelady, That is not easy on the system when you get such radical changes like that. Wow, quite a change in the weather from almost summer weather to the middle of winter again.

Kansas g-ma, Welcome home. What a lovely trip you had. :thumbup: 

Budasha, Thank you and sorry you know the pain of being laid up with back pain too. I'm doing so much better today but still taking it easy. How are you feeling after your tooth surgery?

Julie, I'm not to your post yet but see in a quote reply where you have been adopted by the ladies of the church. I'm so happy for you and they will be the lucky ones in the end, I'm sure, if you knit or sew for them. Help getting to the doctor too from a neighbor. Such good news, especially when it is hurting so to walk. Did you post a photo of the finished shrug??

Speaking of Whole Foods, we don't have one but I heard we might get one. That would give us Wegmans, Trader Joe's and Whole Foods. Yippee. Hope if we do get one it will be on this side of town.

Caren, What a hoot that picture is. I used to have a Westie and he would lie in bed with his head on the pillow just like that. What a sweetie he was. We adopted him and it did take him a while to warm up to us. Mind you, he really wanted to be adopted but once he got home and owned the house :XD: :XD: :XD: he would snub us. It took a while for him to accept that his old family wasn't coming back for him. Gwen can identify with this...he's also the one that ate part of the hand sewn quilt.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> That is a sweet set! :thumbup:


Thank you sorlenna


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh yes it is a big problem. I have a friend in Canada she has 6 children 5 of which have severe food allergies of one kind or the other. She made everything from scratch, was where I first learned how deceiving labels can be.


I started seriously reading labels when my husband was diagnosed with diabetes--about 20 years ago now--and was appalled to find how many things have added sugar. We grew a lot of our own food and I did a tremendous amount of canning and freezing so I'd know (and control) what was in our food. I wish I could do that now, but do buy fresh veggies and such wherever I can; I've never stopped reading labels since then.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I sure do, too- it can be all very exhausting! But my new friend Eva is taking me to the doctor (routine) on Friday- so that is kind of her- there are kind people around!


They must be so thankful to have you there after that group that was living where you are now!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I don't think those items do, but commercial sherbet is made with milk.


I wonder if commercial sorbet has milk too?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> did I miss something? what is a yarnit? --- sam
> 
> asked and answered - I goggled it.


I thought it looked like a hamster ball! :mrgreen: :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

By the way today in the US it is NATIONAL PUPPY DAY!!! So give a pup a hug 


Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie, So sorry to hear about your nephew. I do hope he will have a complete recovery. Christopher is going to have, I think they call it an angioplasty this week. I guess he has to go back to Columbus for check-ups still. You know I can identify with this. Big hugs. It is hard to see those younger than us so sick so young. Glad to hear SIL is doing better. Hope there can be some resolution for the taxes without all of it falling on you.
> 
> Sorlenna, Really enjoyed hearing the story of the trip with the cats.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Although I seem to be being adopted by the ladies at church- they have been here this morning and scrubbed through the kitchen and bathroom for me- they are of the opinion they can defeat most of the caked on grime, and may help get rid of the offensive drawings in the laundry and bathroom- I don't have any qualms in swapping a bit of sewing or knitting for such help.


I love bartering! I find it often works out very well!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sleep well!
> I am so glad too- my JW neighbour at the old house, would not help even with a letter- claimed it was not something her religion allowed. Nothing wrong with a bit of barter!


~~~That doesn't sound right....."not something her religion allowed"? Helping someone? :-(


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So did I! I did a lot of "chatting" via email with the company. They had asked my reaction because I mentioned that it was a little pricy. The plastic that it is made from is the same that is used as lens for glasses and very strong. Also it is all made in the USA rather than outsorced overseas even though overseas it would cost them less. They also mentioned that they are looking to make a larger one. Another thing I don't remembet seeing on the site but the bottom pops off so that you have an area to store markers, darning needles, etc. I love mine. 


Sorlenna said:


> I thought it looked like a hamster ball! :mrgreen: :XD:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tammi and Mel


~~~Me, too. I think this is something I could do. I am looking for a simple baby dress pattern.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I'm off to get more coffee and start knitting. TTYL


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No wonder my hair is so white!


~~~ :XD: It does look lovely on you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, yay.


You did such a beautiful job. Not just the knitting but the colors too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Great pattern.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, yay.


 :thumbup: Looks great!

Pacer, I hope Matthew's entries win--he deserves it, for sure!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I know zero about Macs, but when we get together this summer, I'll show you, if you don't have any success before then.


I must need an update or something.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Is the quilt quilted or knitted?


I'm thinking it must be afghan and I used quilt by accident, as it is knit and therefore, I believe I should have said afghan. :wink: :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Although I seem to be being adopted by the ladies at church- they have been here this morning and scrubbed through the kitchen and bathroom for me- they are of the opinion they can defeat most of the caked on grime, and may help get rid of the offensive drawings in the laundry and bathroom- I don't have any qualms in swapping a bit of sewing or knitting for such help.


Happy Dance... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am unlikely to know for a while, Sorlenna.


So I am given to understand, having read further. I just can't abide greedy people--and his behavior just shouts "greed" to me.

Healing thoughts for Rookie's nephew on the way.

I'm caught up reading--if I missed commenting on something in particular, please know you're in my thoughts, scattered as they are. :XD: I'll be back later, I hope!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Me, too. I think this is something I could do. I am looking for a simple baby dress pattern.


The pattern for the little baby dress is so easy make sure you press on click here for the free pattern


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purple, Have fun with the knitting group. Hope the cold wind stops for you soon. It was sure howling here during the night and woke up to more snow. Brrrr LOL I typed Brrr and it changed it to Barry. Gotta check each post. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 

Sam, You give the appearance of being so much taller or perhaps it is that I'm so short. 

Rookie, Those puffs sound like quite the project. Can't wait to see this.

Thanks Bonnie, I know you gave me tips before and I haven't done any sprouting since. Hopefully my energy will continue to pick up and soon I will be sprouting again... :lol: :lol: :lol: well, not me, but the seeds.

Swedenme, Isn't the internet a blessing for help with learning. I still like to have a teacher from time to time, but just do that maybe every 1 1/2 yrs. Learn so, so much from them as I just keep asking questions. Poor teacher. When I first moved back from Germany the teacher taught me all about the different types of yarn and the numbering system on the labels and how to read the labels. The course was about repairing mistakes without having to frog but before and after class she just took me through the LYS and taught me things as I knew only how to buy the exact yarn called for in a pattern and not how to use any other yarn. I sure benefitted from her countless and valuable tips.

Gagesmom, So glad you had some time to put your feet up and relax without a headache. You are in my prayers.

I haven't seen any posts from GrandmaPaula in a while. Imagine they are getting snow like we are here. Well, I'd better get back to work. I would love to get some knitting done but have a goal of getting the desk in the kitchen cleaned off. Part way done, so another 1/2 hrs. and it should be finished. My goodness but I seem to collect so much STUFF. Cookbooks are fine but papers galore and coupons, receipts, insurance, etc., etc., that all need to be sorted. It will feel so good. Even if my niece doesn't come I will need to thank her for setting a fire under me and getting me going a notch more. Hard thing will be finding a place for my yarn as I will need all the bedrooms with 2 adults (not counting us) and 4 children. It is possible they won't come. We are almost 2 hrs. from where they are vacationing and I don't think they realized it was quite that far.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> So I am given to understand, having read further. I just can't abide greedy people--and his behavior just shouts "greed" to me.
> 
> Healing thoughts for Rookie's nephew on the way.
> 
> I'm caught up reading--if I missed commenting on something in particular, please know you're in my thoughts, scattered as they are. :XD: I'll be back later, I hope!


You have that right Sorlenna. It also reeks of revenge as Julie stood up to him. Don't imagine he is used to a woman doing that. He couldn't beat her up so he's doing whatever he can to hurt her. Think it's even more than this too, like prejudice and old-age discrimination and I'm sure Julie can add even more.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you. Have downloaded patterns. Can't believe as new knitter you improved dress so much with star stitch.
Julie, hugs. So glad you have been "adopted".
Daralene, glad pain not constant.
Rookie, healing energy for your nephew.
Pacer, hoping Matthew does well in contest.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We woke up to snow this a.m....well at least I have; DH is still in bed enjoying the spring break from his job at the High School. The forecasters are saying maybe up to 4" in places -- welcome to March In the Midwest and this is SPRING?!?
> 
> DH was going to fertilize the lawn today, but I'm sure that's not going to happen now. I'll find something else on the "honey do" list.
> 
> ...


~~~Good vibes being sent for your nephew! 
We are up to at least 4" over by the lake...it IS pretty, though. My brother & SIL were supposed to leave, driving to Pittsburgh today, but since it promises to be lousy driving all across Indiana, they will be staying another day.

Plus, their daughter could use her mom's company today...niece had to take their 7 month old baby to the ER last night. She had difficulty breathing. After a 3-hour wait to be seen( :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :evil: ) they did not get good treatment...a nurse came in, started some kind of treatment, and then left them alone. Never coming back to check and see how it was progressing, etc. The doctor told the mom she could have used her nebulizer for the baby....is he NUTS! That would have been totally the wrong dosage! Robin has severe asthma...so she knows asthma meds and treatments....and her meds are NOT appropriate for a 17# baby!
Good grief. I find there is NO excuse for such treatment! I am VERY disappointed. Swedish Covenant Hospital is NOT a place I want to go.
Okay...I have vented....some. :? Oh...after the 3-hour wait....on their way back to a room...they passed the nurses, who were all busy on their phones! No patients. grrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> and happy to write a letter for me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All helpful offers gratefully accepted!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning all. 10:15 am and Gage is gone to school. The house is silent. I am cozy and doing 2 of my fave things. ...knitting and watching The Wizard of Oz. Check in later.


~~~Treat yourself! You deserve it!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you so much June


You're such a new knitter and so much more talented than I am and I've been knitting most of my life. I guess I'm easily intimidated by trying new patterns, etc. 
Everything you've shown us is lovely and original even if you do start with a pattern from someone, you always make it yours by extra touches.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

purplelady said:


> we had 70 f last week, 1 day and 6 inch snow this am in the south in state, WI


Yes, I saw on tv that you're getting hit with a spring snow storm. I think they shouldn't even consider it spring until the 1st of May. Then perhaps the snow will be less!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

OOPS!! I did it again...another Gwennie!
j


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We woke up to snow this a.m....well at least I have; DH is still in bed enjoying the spring break from his job at the High School. The forecasters are saying maybe up to 4" in places -- welcome to March In the Midwest and this is SPRING?!?
> 
> DH was going to fertilize the lawn today, but I'm sure that's not going to happen now. I'll find something else on the "honey do" list.
> 
> ...


Prayers for you DN


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :XD: It does look lovely on you!


RE: Julie's beautiful white hair. I wish mine would go on and turn white instead of this salt and pepper,YAWN!!! color it is now!! But since my mother and father just had gray hair when they passed away, I don't think I'll ever have white hair. My dad's was coal black until he got cancer 2 months before he died. And Mom's hair was just a little gray when she passed at 86!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> You're such a new knitter and so much more talented than I am and I've been knitting most of my life. I guess I'm easily intimidated by trying new patterns, etc.
> Everything you've shown us is lovely and original even if you do start with a pattern from someone, you always make it yours by extra touches.
> Junek


Thank you once again June . Although if you could see me at this precise moment and here me muttering as I rip half a sock up good job it's only a baby sock . I'm more mad with my self because I knew it wasn't right from the beginning but I just kept going . Oh well start again 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Good vibes being sent for your nephew!
> We are up to at least 4" over by the lake...it IS pretty, though. My brother & SIL were supposed to leave, driving to Pittsburgh today, but since it promises to be lousy driving all across Indiana, they will be staying another day.
> 
> Plus, their daughter could use her mom's company today...niece had to take their 7 month old baby to the ER last night. She had difficulty breathing. After a 3-hour wait to be seen( :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :evil: ) they did not get good treatment...a nurse came in, started some kind of treatment, and then left them alone. Never coming back to check and see how it was progressing, etc. The doctor told the mom she could have used her nebulizer for the baby....is he NUTS! That would have been totally the wrong dosage! Robin has severe asthma...so she knows asthma meds and treatments....and her meds are NOT appropriate for a 17# baby!
> ...


That is so worrisome---and sets my blood boiling. It seems like where-ever you go these days, the people who are supposed to be working and helping have better things to do..hope there is a turn around in this trend very soon.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I wonder if commercial sorbet has milk too?


~~~Sorbet seems to be okay. I keep reading the labels, and they have all been okay...for the past few years.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

jknappva said:


> RE: Julie's beautiful white hair. I wish mine would go on and turn white instead of this salt and pepper,YAWN!!! color it is now!! But since my mother and father just had gray hair when they passed away, I don't think I'll ever have white hair. My dad's was coal black until he got cancer 2 months before he died. And Mom's hair was just a little gray when she passed at 86!
> Junek


About white hair, I am older than Julie and have some gray around my face but am nowhere near close to going white. My father was not gray at his death at 82. I think white hair is a gene thing and not stress. I have had plenty of stress and still not white. By the way, my hair color was red but has turned more brown as I age. I so like white hair but I can't be so lucky.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Good vibes being sent for your nephew!
> We are up to at least 4" over by the lake...it IS pretty, though. My brother & SIL were supposed to leave, driving to Pittsburgh today, but since it promises to be lousy driving all across Indiana, they will be staying another day.
> 
> Plus, their daughter could use her mom's company today...niece had to take their 7 month old baby to the ER last night. She had difficulty breathing. After a 3-hour wait to be seen( :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :evil: ) they did not get good treatment...a nurse came in, started some kind of treatment, and then left them alone. Never coming back to check and see how it was progressing, etc. The doctor told the mom she could have used her nebulizer for the baby....is he NUTS! That would have been totally the wrong dosage! Robin has severe asthma...so she knows asthma meds and treatments....and her meds are NOT appropriate for a 17# baby!
> ...


Prayers for the baby. Hope the treatment is better now that they are out of ER. Is there another hospital they can go to?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm thinking it must be afghan and I used quilt by accident, as it is knit and therefore, I believe I should have said afghan. :wink: :-D


~~~~ahhh....thanks for the clarification.  I get confused easily!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon. It's still quite grey here and not that warm. But we had a good session this morning and ended up doing some extreme dorset buttons! Then Mr P and I went for a swim and how I am having cake and coffee.

I have spoken to my surgeon's secretary today and my knee op is booked for the 8 May. I now have to get the freezer full so Mr P can look after the catering :shock:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Couldn't you request that it be moved to when you are home if they schedule it then? Might be worth it to ask if it comes to that.


Or let them know in advance that you will be away then.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Prayers for the baby. Hope the treatment is better now that they are out of ER. Is there another hospital they can go to?


~~~There is...however, their pediatrician is at Swedish Covenant. Awkward. She needs to talk with the pediatrician, plus write a letter to the hospital. She is a PhD candidate who ran into some obnoxious treatment from her university while she was pregnant (insurance officer told her since she was a PhD student she did not need prenatal or breast-feeding classes! She should know what to do) Of course, he denied ever saying such a thing and the school backed him up, when she filed a complaint. But that school has been making many similar "errors" of late. Really losing my respect rapidly!

Being who she is....I expect that DN will make some waves...she is fast becoming adept at that....and effectively, too. :thumbup:

The baby is doing better...once they got home.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Another Iditarod is in the books! The last musher came in last night: Cindy Abbott: 13d 11h 19m 51s. I am SO pleased for her! Last of the pictures for this year.....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Another Iditarod is in the books! The last musher came in last night: Cindy Abbott: 13d 11h 19m 51s. I am SO pleased for her! Last of the pictures for this year.....


Me too I'm really glad she made it 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad you have more kind people surrounding you in your new home. Much better than the former location. Is there anything you can do to ake sure the tribunal will be before July? I also like the idea of you going ahead and counter suing; most bullies will back down when confronted and he is a bully for sure.


I think it would depend entirely on their workload. Just at the moment- I really don't want even to think about it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Couldn't you request that it be moved to when you are home if they schedule it then? Might be worth it to ask if it comes to that.


Hopefully I can.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The pattern for the little baby dress is so easy make sure you press on click here for the free pattern


~~~where do I go to "click here"?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: some of those near-by treasures!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Excluding us, obviously.


of course!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie, So sorry to hear about your nephew. I do hope he will have a complete recovery. Christopher is going to have, I think they call it an angioplasty this week. I guess he has to go back to Columbus for check-ups still. You know I can identify with this. Big hugs. It is hard to see those younger than us so sick so young. Glad to hear SIL is doing better. Hope there can be some resolution for the taxes without all of it falling on you.
> 
> Sorlenna, Really enjoyed hearing the story of the trip with the cats.
> 
> ...


No photo yet of the shrug- I have not darned in the ends yet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> They must be so thankful to have you there after that group that was living where you are now!!!


A lot of my neighbours are quite new too- no-one mentions much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I love bartering! I find it often works out very well!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~That doesn't sound right....."not something her religion allowed"? Helping someone? :-(


apparently they won't go to court.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :XD: It does look lovely on you!


Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Happy Dance... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> So I am given to understand, having read further. I just can't abide greedy people--and his behavior just shouts "greed" to me.
> 
> Healing thoughts for Rookie's nephew on the way.
> 
> I'm caught up reading--if I missed commenting on something in particular, please know you're in my thoughts, scattered as they are. :XD: I'll be back later, I hope!


And lazy, IMHO.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~where do I go to "click here"?


Link http://ukhandknitting.com 
On right side there are a lot of links to free patterns click on general patterns 
Lots of patterns will come up on your left side . Go down till you see a little grey dress underneath picture it says click here for pattern . Click on it pattern will come up free 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You have that right Sorlenna. It also reeks of revenge as Julie stood up to him. Don't imagine he is used to a woman doing that. He couldn't beat her up so he's doing whatever he can to hurt her. Think it's even more than this too, like prejudice and old-age discrimination and I'm sure Julie can add even more.


Quite a few more- and carrying quite heavy penalties.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, thank you. Have downloaded patterns. Can't believe as new knitter you improved dress so much with star stitch.
> Julie, hugs. So glad you have been "adopted".
> Daralene, glad pain not constant.
> Rookie, healing energy for your nephew.
> Pacer, hoping Matthew does well in contest.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finished it up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. It's still quite grey here and not that warm. But we had a good session this morning and ended up doing some extreme dorset buttons! Then Mr P and I went for a swim and how I am having cake and coffee.
> 
> I have spoken to my surgeon's secretary today and my knee op is booked for the 8 May. I now have to get the freezer full so Mr P can look after the catering :shock:


What are extreme Dorset buttons?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> RE: Julie's beautiful white hair. I wish mine would go on and turn white instead of this salt and pepper,YAWN!!! color it is now!! But since my mother and father just had gray hair when they passed away, I don't think I'll ever have white hair. My dad's was coal black until he got cancer 2 months before he died. And Mom's hair was just a little gray when she passed at 86!
> Junek


Nothing wrong with salt and pepper- or grey!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What are extreme Dorset buttons?


That's what I was wondering . I have made Dorset buttons but not extreme ones . There are some with lots of patterns on maybe that's what purple made 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Or let them know in advance that you will be away then.


I could do I guess!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finished it up.


Are you getting ready for another craft sale? You must be able to do that pattern in your sleep!
I bought 2 balls of that yarn, I should have read better, I didn't realize how HUGE they were,400 grams, I think. I will be years using the up, I made a sweater for my GD & you can't see that I used any .


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Now I have to decide do I want to start a 10 stitch blanket or a pair of monster long is? Decisions, decisions. Lol.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> By the way today in the US it is NATIONAL PUPPY DAY!!! So give a pup a hug


OK. She will love it. Trixie had a wonderful love in with DGS the other day. They adore each other :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Now I have to decide do I want to start a 10 stitch blanket or a pair of monster long is? Decisions, decisions. Lol.


Monster long is???


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Now I have to decide do I want to start a 10 stitch blanket or a pair of monster long is? Decisions, decisions. Lol.


I vote for monster longs I'm going to knit some of these one day 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Monster long is???


These


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. It's still quite grey here and not that warm. But we had a good session this morning and ended up doing some extreme dorset buttons! Then Mr P and I went for a swim and how I am having cake and coffee.
> 
> I have spoken to my surgeon's secretary today and my knee op is booked for the 8 May. I now have to get the freezer full so Mr P can look after the catering :shock:


It is good to be able to plan ahead. He is lucky that he doesn't have to fend for himself :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

[quote=cmaliza
Okay...I have vented....some. :? Oh...after the 3-hour wait....on their way back to a room...they passed the nurses, who were all busy on their phones! No patients. grrrrrrrrrr![/quote

When i was in the hospital a couple years ago, the nurses carried phones with them that answered call lights! That way they could answer someone wherever they were at so that person would know someone would be there soon. I had thought they were all spending a lot of time on their phones until a nurse answered a call in my room. Not saying that was the case there, don't think they would all be answering other patients.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What are extreme Dorset buttons?


Dorset buttons with a twist and my weird take on things :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is good to be able to plan ahead. He is lucky that he doesn't have to fend for himself :thumbup:


It's more of preparing food for me to eat. Left to his own devices he would rotate between fish and chips, chinese take away and McDonald's.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> These


I rather fancy a pair for me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> I rather fancy a pair for me.


I can just imagine you in some lovely long one in shades of purple .

Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I can just imagine you in some lovely long one in shades of purple .
> 
> Sonja


Now that would be a sight for sore eyes. :shock:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> It's more of preparing food for me to eat. Left to his own devices he would rotate between fish and chips, chinese take away and McDonald's.


That sounds very familiar :XD:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished another little set for my charity box . Now I'm wondering what to do next finish something I've already started or start something new.


The set is just beautiful. You do such lovely knitting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> The set is just beautiful. You do such lovely knitting.


Thank you very much
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I vote for monster longs I'm going to knit some of these one day
> Sonja


 :thumbup: They would get my vote, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Finished it up.


Very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: They would get my vote, too.


Do you think Mel will make them big enough to fit purple 😃


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Do you think Mel will make them big enough to fit purple 😃


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Now I have to decide do I want to start a 10 stitch blanket or a pair of monster long is? Decisions, decisions. Lol.


My sister-in-law is making the monster longjohns and they are adorable and not that difficult...she made some alterations to the pattern to taper the legs more gradually than as written, but otherwise they turned out great and so many different options with different colors and designs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's more of preparing food for me to eat. Left to his own devices he would rotate between fish and chips, chinese take away and McDonald's.


I'll send you some virtual pasta dishes to enjoy while you're recuperating rom the knee surgery.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I rather fancy a pair for me.


Purple monster pants for you to wear while recuperating---I can visualize it and love it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Perhaps you could get some under the bed storage boxes for your yarn. That way the rooms are free for guests and you know where you stored the yarn.


Cashmeregma said:


> Purple, Have fun with the knitting group. Hope the cold wind stops for you soon. It was sure howling here during the night and woke up to more snow. Brrrr LOL I typed Brrr and it changed it to Barry. Gotta check each post. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Sam, You give the appearance of being so much taller or perhaps it is that I'm so short.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How ridiculous...what does being a PhD candidate have to do with brest feeding and prenatal classes; absolustely nothing. Idiots! Glad the baby is better.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~There is...however, their pediatrician is at Swedish Covenant. Awkward. She needs to talk with the pediatrician, plus write a letter to the hospital. She is a PhD candidate who ran into some obnoxious treatment from her university while she was pregnant (insurance officer told her since she was a PhD student she did not need prenatal or breast-feeding classes! She should know what to do) Of course, he denied ever saying such a thing and the school backed him up, when she filed a complaint. But that school has been making many similar "errors" of late. Really losing my respect rapidly!
> 
> Being who she is....I expect that DN will make some waves...she is fast becoming adept at that....and effectively, too. :thumbup:
> 
> The baby is doing better...once they got home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Or PURPLE!!! (couldn't resist...lol)


Lurker 2 said:


> Nothing wrong with salt and pepper- or grey!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And on me it would be a site to MAKE eyes sore! LOL


PurpleFi said:


> Now that would be a sight for sore eyes. :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wanted to say I am so pleased Matthew is having a chance to compete in the art contest. Best of luck to him. Tell him I'm very proud of him!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Or PURPLE!!! (couldn't resist...lol)


I couldn't agree more x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And on me it would be a site to MAKE eyes sore! LOL


We could do a double act. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll send you some virtual pasta dishes to enjoy while you're recuperating rom the knee surgery.


Thanks Rookie xxx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Or PURPLE!!! (couldn't resist...lol)


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

free - beautiful "elegant lines" scarf - free download - just copy and paste in your own word document. --- sam

http://www.ilikeknitting.com/knitting-scarf-patterns/elegant-lines-scarf/?mqsc=AFKSOLOC032315

and I think this diamond stitch would make another beautiful scarf.

http://purlavenue.com/2015/03/diamond-lace-stitch.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+PurlAvenue+%28Purl+Avenue%29

sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm thinking it must be afghan and I used quilt by accident, as it is knit and therefore, I believe I should have said afghan. :wink: :-D


I did talk about my Westie chewing up a hand-quilted and hand-sewn quilt too so may have mixed them up. That was a real quilt with fabric and sewing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Perhaps you could get some under the bed storage boxes for your yarn. That way the rooms are free for guests and you know where you stored the yarn.


Good idea. I have 2 rooms with the mattresses on the floor but 2 others do have the space under them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party purplelady - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and hope you will stop in again real soon. there is always lots of fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you.

here is a site that will give you some sugar free recipes ----

http://search.kingarthurflour.com/search?p=Q&view=grid&af=type%3Arecipes&w=sugar+free+desserts+

and here is a site that will give you sugar free dessert mixes ---

http://search.kingarthurflour.com/search?p=Q&view=grid&af=type%3Arecipes&w=sugar+free+dessert+mixes

sam



purplelady said:


> glad you found bread helps at Whole Foods. Do you know if they have any sugar free mixes?? brownies, cookie, cake , pie etc??
> I can not get to my W F>, but will look for younguns that go.
> I d like to mess a bit w. making them in thje micro, small batches.
> bets, thnx


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Good vibes being sent for your nephew!
> We are up to at least 4" over by the lake...it IS pretty, though. My brother & SIL were supposed to leave, driving to Pittsburgh today, but since it promises to be lousy driving all across Indiana, they will be staying another day.
> 
> Plus, their daughter could use her mom's company today...niece had to take their 7 month old baby to the ER last night. She had difficulty breathing. After a 3-hour wait to be seen( :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :evil: ) they did not get good treatment...a nurse came in, started some kind of treatment, and then left them alone. Never coming back to check and see how it was progressing, etc. The doctor told the mom she could have used her nebulizer for the baby....is he NUTS! That would have been totally the wrong dosage! Robin has severe asthma...so she knows asthma meds and treatments....and her meds are NOT appropriate for a 17# baby!
> ...


That doesn't sound good on their part. I know they told DIL to use hers on DGS#2 and she did but he was about 7 or 8. Still it made me very nervous. I was afraid it could affect his heart and I can't imagine with a baby. Maybe our KTP nurses will have some input and put us at ease?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> We could do a double act. Xx


Don't forget to post some pictures!! :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is so worrisome---and sets my blood boiling. It seems like where-ever you go these days, the people who are supposed to be working and helping have better things to do..hope there is a turn around in this trend very soon.


I know the hospital I worked at the nurses were all FANTASTIC. I had such respect and even love for them. In the NICU, chemo and radiation where I helped I never met more dedicated, hard-working people who gave so much of themselves. They were there constantly and even became close to families and went to birthday parties for babies that survived and cried at funerals. I think this is an exceptional hospital and I know I worked with angels in uniform. So sorry that wasn't Carol's experience. A very scary thing when a baby can't breathe.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn said:


> About white hair, I am older than Julie and have some gray around my face but am nowhere near close to going white. My father was not gray at his death at 82. I think white hair is a gene thing and not stress. I have had plenty of stress and still not white. By the way, my hair color was red but has turned more brown as I age. I so like white hair but I can't be so lucky.


I'm thinking Julie may have been quite blonde as a child with her complexion and blue eyes????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to your nephew to wrap him in warm soothing and get him back in the pink real quick.

it's been snowing all afternoon here and we have maybe half an inch - a little more than the "few snow flakes" bobby said we were to get last night on the weather report. don't think it will last - the pavement is wet and it is not sticking but the temperature is to go below freezing tonight whch could make driving interesting. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> We woke up to snow this a.m....well at least I have; DH is still in bed enjoying the spring break from his job at the High School. The forecasters are saying maybe up to 4" in places -- welcome to March In the Midwest and this is SPRING?!?
> 
> DH was going to fertilize the lawn today, but I'm sure that's not going to happen now. I'll find something else on the "honey do" list.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we are not going to be a bit surprised if he takes top honors. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Pacer --- I keep forgetting to comment on Matthew's entry into the art contest. I think that is great and know that he'll do well...does he already have some of his drawings that he's picked out to send?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm thinking Julie may have been quite blonde as a child with her complexion and blue eyes????


That is true.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

under the snow our grass is still brown and dead looking. I would be willing to mow if it would bring us some warm weather. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear about your husbands nephew I hope he gets well soon and stays well . 40 is way to young to be having them kind of health problems
> I like the mornings to when the house is all quiet and now I'm off to cut the lawn
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ours made a big error - a "few snow flakes" to snow on the ground. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Looks like it is going to be a nice day though it did rain last night and supposedly suppose to rain today....perhaps the weatherman made an error.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one of the hardest things for me to accept was the fact that I could not do what I used to do with ease. I have little strength in my arms so I am forced to carry only light stuff and making the bed takes forever. but you do learn to adjust and live with it. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> You are so right. The doctor told me I would be ok to lift things again but I have continued to be careful. It has now been years since I had the problem and I have improved so much that I could do more. I now disagree with the doctor and think that I can never do what I used to do.
> 
> Ouch...So sorry to hear about your problem with sciatica pain. Awful. Healing wishes to you.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

personally - I think it was a cop out - she just didn't want to do it. --- sam --- and maybe right so since she still has to live there.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~That doesn't sound right....."not something her religion allowed"? Helping someone? :-(


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

because I react to stuff in the environment the chgs are easier thaaan the lawn poisons many use and the frags from the laundryyyyyy, short blocccck east.
I have been veryu amaged, by these things and k ow of others who are much worse.
my age ius not youing either, so... 
anyway I had my fiorst in years out side. no one was cleaning the aea in front of weeds, dead plants, so wobbly ol me spent 2 happy hours out doors, ya, grabbing the walls and such to stay upright,, but the happy stuff now,, hmmmmmmmm, hard to find the words for that and the air is crisp, seeming clean, will be able to tell over th next 24..
thnx 4 caring..
bets



Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie, So sorry to hear about your nephew. I do hope he will have a complete recovery. Christopher is going to have, I think they call it an angioplasty this week. I guess he has to go back to Columbus for check-ups still. You know I can identify with this. Big hugs. It is hard to see those younger than us so sick so young. Glad to hear SIL is doing better. Hope there can be some resolution for the taxes without all of it falling on you.
> 
> Sorlenna, Really enjoyed hearing the story of the trip with the cats.
> 
> ...


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Or a 1000 more. I workerd in the family office for a time after my 16 yr old son passed,wjhen a fellow I knew just ignored the bills sent to him,, so
I sent it wlth an extra zero ast the end, he burned rubber to get in to pay the correct amt. I had difficulty not lOL at the irony..
bet


cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :thumbup: Good idea!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures carol - thanks for sharing. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Another Iditarod is in the books! The last musher came in last night: Cindy Abbott: 13d 11h 19m 51s. I am SO pleased for her! Last of the pictures for this year.....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I know the hospital I worked at the nurses were all FANTASTIC. I had such respect and even love for them. In the NICU, chemo and radiation where I helped I never met more dedicated, hard-working people who gave so much of themselves. They were there constantly and even became close to families and went to birthday parties for babies that survived and cried at funerals. I think this is an exceptional hospital and I know I worked with angels in uniform. So sorry that wasn't Carol's experience. A very scary thing when a baby can't breathe.


My experience at our hospitals has been almost 100% positive, but the office staff, nurses and techs observed during the most recent three eye doctor visits were less than stellar. I thought my request for an appointment before 9:00 a.m. or after 4:00 p.m. on any day was going to have them blowing a gasket...she still went through the entire appointment book naming off every open time slot. It wasn't an emergency so I just wanted the first one open that fit either of those criteria so that school wouldn't be so disrupted. I'd think that would be a common request, but it seemed to really stump them.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Or a 1000 more. I workerd in the family office for a time after my 16 yr old son passed,wjhen a fellow I knew just ignored the bills sent to him,, so
I sent it wlth an extra zero ast the end, he burned rubber to get in to pay the correct amt. I had difficulty not lOL at the irony..
bet


cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :thumbup: Good idea!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

look here --- sam

http://www.craftstylish.com/item/42688/how-to-make-dorset-buttons/page/all



Bonnie7591 said:


> What are extreme Dorset buttons?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a monster long is? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Now I have to decide do I want to start a 10 stitch blanket or a pair of monster long is? Decisions, decisions. Lol.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is a monster long is? --- sam


Sam, as you work backwards, you'll find some photos...here's a website that has a pretty good pattern and Ravelry has some as well.

http://thewanderinglady.blogspot.com/2010/03/monster-longies-pattern.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a lovely baby sweater/jacket - almost but not quite like what melody does - maybe we can talk her into trying this one. --- sam

NOTE: scroll down and along the left hand column look for "popular posts" - you will find other patterns there besides the one that melody is knitting.

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Sweater/Spring-Day-Baby-Jacket


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Finished organizing my yarn by weight today, cleaned kitchen, took Daisy to the vet, she has a hematoma on her ear. We did not know what it was thought maybe she had been stung by something on Saturday when Spring was here briefly and we spent the day outside. Does not bother her at all. We are just going to keep an eye on it. Didn't want to give her unnecessary drugs and definitely doesn't need surgery, which are the two options he gave other than just watching it. DS2 took her and I to the vet as its easier to get her in and out of his car than mine. When getting out at home the door swung back just as I was standing up and i bashed the top of my head. Got a goose egg and it hurts. DH is on his way home, sposed to go to Bloomington tomorrow with mom or Thursday depending on how weather is


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> Finished organizing my yarn by weight today, cleaned kitchen, took Daisy to the vet, she has a hematoma on her ear. We did not know what it was thought maybe she had been stung by something on Saturday when Spring was here briefly and we spent the day outside. Does not bother her at all. We are just going to keep an eye on it. Didn't want to give her unnecessary drugs and definitely doesn't need surgery, which are the two options he gave other than just watching it. DS2 took her and I to the vet as its easier to get her in and out of his car than mine. When getting out at home the door swung back just as I was standing up and i bashed the top of my head. Got a goose egg and it hurts. DH is on his way home, sposed to go to Bloomington tomorrow with mom or Thursday depending on how weather is


-----------Is it time for a picture of your yarn stash?...just wondering...VA Sharon


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> look here --- sam
> 
> http://www.craftstylish.com/item/42688/how-to-make-dorset-buttons/page/all


Here's some I've made,, but I'm going a bit off piste now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's some I've made,, but I'm going a bit off piste now.


Be interested to see the extreme ones!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do you think Mel will make them big enough to fit purple 😃


And she could knit them in about two nights the speed she knits at! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> And she could knit them in about two nights the speed she knits at! :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We could do a double act. Xx


We could sell tickets! :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Finished organizing my yarn by weight today, cleaned kitchen, took Daisy to the vet, she has a hematoma on her ear. We did not know what it was thought maybe she had been stung by something on Saturday when Spring was here briefly and we spent the day outside. Does not bother her at all. We are just going to keep an eye on it. Didn't want to give her unnecessary drugs and definitely doesn't need surgery, which are the two options he gave other than just watching it. DS2 took her and I to the vet as its easier to get her in and out of his car than mine. When getting out at home the door swung back just as I was standing up and i bashed the top of my head. Got a goose egg and it hurts. DH is on his way home, sposed to go to Bloomington tomorrow with mom or Thursday depending on how weather is


Ouch....hope the pain goes away quickly and your goose egg on the head goes away too. Sorry to hear about the fur baby and hope that it turns out to be nothing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> We could sell tickets! :lol:


I'd buy a ticket


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

wise words, sam
M y life too , for a few yres now and so wish I could find frag free , good help.
lots o things fall to tjhe floor and the dizzies make it ,, not fun to pick up.
bet


thewren said:


> one of the hardest things for me to accept was the fact that I could not do what I used to do with ease. I have little strength in my arms so I am forced to carry only light stuff and making the bed takes forever. but you do learn to adjust and live with it. --- sam


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

When I figger out how, I will send the gluten free menu planning site i get. bet, not the most savvy puter, gal.



thewren said:


> for any gluten free people that would like it - here is a flour conversion app. --- sam --- a free download
> 
> http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/flour-conversion-chart-download/?inf_contact_key=5549c7fee7d949931a8c324433e487937e5211ef348033ec01fd097a84f3e512


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

AND please go back to ringing the doorbell!!!!!!!! how r we 2 know it arrived??
bet


Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I don't know if that is how they would do it; this was just my comment in regard to someone else here (can't rememer who it was) mentioning that Amazon was going to move forward and start using drones for delivery. I'm like you...I want a REAL PERSON making my deliveries.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Be interested to see the extreme ones!


Still working on some, will post phot when done :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'd buy a ticket


 :shock:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I vote for monster longs I'm going to knit some of these one day
> Sonja


Those are cute, never heard of them before.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Still working on some, will post phot when done :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

that would be a help here too. I may try find a kid stroller to get stuff to the street in can s.
bet


vabchnonnie said:



> Cashmeregma - I solved the problem with heavy bags. I now have a cart, yard sale find. Similar to a stroller, a flat surface, no seat. Believe it is for animal carriers. I saw one in a pet supply store very similar.I placed an open box on it, just the right size, believe reams of paper came in it. Put my trash bags in it, my bags from the market, even other things that will fit. Works great from the car to the elevator to my apartment. When I take the trash out in this cart, my puppy goes too, if she has done her business and I have been to the dumpster then she gets to ride in the box back home, she loves it, just sits and looks around as a princess. Is she spoiled, no no no, she is loved and she knows it...VA Sharon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those are cute, never heard of them before.


You can get the pattern free on ravelry or thewhoot site 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> look here --- sam
> 
> http://www.craftstylish.com/item/42688/how-to-make-dorset-buttons/page/all


Those are really pretty. Today I've learned 2 new things here.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Those pears were soooo good too. We really enjoyed them.
> 
> I'm not in constant pain Pacer. It's sore if I get the muscles rubbed or if it starts to go out again. If it had actually gone out would be constant and bad. Right now it is just sore if pressed or that stabbing pain when it starts to go out, but honest, it isn't constant. Thank you so much.
> 
> Matthew's watermelon bowls are always such a work of art. I look forward to seeing them. How great that he is entering the competition. It must thrill you to see him partaking in things and it is a testament to you too.


He watched for you on that Sunday morning because he didn't want you to go home without your care package. I am glad to hear that you are not in constant pain. Continue to take care of yourself. I know how bad back spasms are. It has been quite a long time since I experienced that pain and I would never want to endure that again.

I am always thrilled to see Matthew get involved in things. KTP and KAP have been great for him. The love and support he feels from this group got him involved in life again. He had been laying on his bed daily for months until he felt the love and acceptance of this group. I am ever so thankful to this group in helping Matthew to feel this love and encouragement.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> He watched for you on that Sunday morning because he didn't want you to go home without your care package. I am glad to hear that you are not in constant pain. Continue to take care of yourself. I know how bad back spasms are. It has been quite a long time since I experienced that pain and I would never want to endure that again.
> 
> I am always thrilled to see Matthew get involved in things. KTP and KAP have been great for him. The love and support he feels from this group got him involved in life again. He had been laying on his bed daily for months until he felt the love and acceptance of this group. I am ever so thankful to this group in helping Matthew to feel this love and encouragement.


Please give Matthew a special hug from me xx


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: Looks great!
> 
> Pacer, I hope Matthew's entries win--he deserves it, for sure!


Thanks. We are already talking about next year and planning ahead for it. We will enter three drawings this year. KiKi, the cat drawing he did for me for my Christmas gift and the deer he drew for his Christmas card. I want him to get the experience this year and be thankful for the honor. I am glad his reputation as an artist has brought him to the point that he is being encouraged to enter this art competition. I don't want to get his hopes too high because I know what levels of depression he can get to if he feels rejected and not valued. As far as I am concerned, he is a winner in my book for just coming back to drawing and far exceeding what I thought he could do. It has taken encouragement and positive guidance from many people to bring him to the level of an artist that he is now. I am encouraged that he will continue to get better. I do think I need to get his eyes checked though. He is complaining of dry eyes. He has had his eye muscles detached and reattached twice so I know his eyes are fragile.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pacer, please tell Matthew that his card reached me here at my sister's and it has not been put away. In fact we are friendly arguing about who gets to keep it. His work is excellent. I hope his dry eye problem is treated soon.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished another little set for my charity box . Now I'm wondering what to do next finish something I've already started or start something new.


that is beautiful.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Although I seem to be being adopted by the ladies at church- they have been here this morning and scrubbed through the kitchen and bathroom for me- they are of the opinion they can defeat most of the caked on grime, and may help get rid of the offensive drawings in the laundry and bathroom- I don't have any qualms in swapping a bit of sewing or knitting for such help.


That's great news Julie. Sorry to hear that all this extra work you are having to do is playing you out. Everything will work out in the end.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, yay.


Is that mosaic knitting?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> He watched for you on that Sunday morning because he didn't want you to go home without your care package. I am glad to hear that you are not in constant pain. Continue to take care of yourself. I know how bad back spasms are. It has been quite a long time since I experienced that pain and I would never want to endure that again.
> 
> I am always thrilled to see Matthew get involved in things. KTP and KAP have been great for him. The love and support he feels from this group got him involved in life again. He had been laying on his bed daily for months until he felt the love and acceptance of this group. I am ever so thankful to this group in helping Matthew to feel this love and encouragement.


This put tears in my eyes. How wonderful to know that we can make a positive change in someone's life. I am thrilled to hear the change in his life with new confidence. Just love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Up to page 48 - that's it for the night. Funny didn't get the usual posts from KP today.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Finished organizing my yarn by weight today, cleaned kitchen, took Daisy to the vet, she has a hematoma on her ear. We did not know what it was thought maybe she had been stung by something on Saturday when Spring was here briefly and we spent the day outside. Does not bother her at all. We are just going to keep an eye on it. Didn't want to give her unnecessary drugs and definitely doesn't need surgery, which are the two options he gave other than just watching it. DS2 took her and I to the vet as its easier to get her in and out of his car than mine. When getting out at home the door swung back just as I was standing up and i bashed the top of my head. Got a goose egg and it hurts. DH is on his way home, sposed to go to Bloomington tomorrow with mom or Thursday depending on how weather is


Sure hope your head is ok but that was a good blow if you have a goose egg and it is hurting. Glad DH will be home soon and that you feel well enough to go with your mom.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's some I've made,, but I'm going a bit off piste now.


Those are really great. The one in the center even looks like a bouquet of flowers. Very pretty.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is true.


When you were little was it like your DGS's gorgeous hair?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purplelady said:


> because I react to stuff in the environment the chgs are easier thaaan the lawn poisons many use and the frags from the laundryyyyyy, short blocccck east.
> I have been veryu amaged, by these things and k ow of others who are much worse.
> my age ius not youing either, so...
> anyway I had my fiorst in years out side. no one was cleaning the aea in front of weeds, dead plants, so wobbly ol me spent 2 happy hours out doors, ya, grabbing the walls and such to stay upright,, but the happy stuff now,, hmmmmmmmm, hard to find the words for that and the air is crisp, seeming clean, will be able to tell over th next 24..
> ...


Glad you had some time outside when the weather was nice. Has to be difficult if your balance is off, but sounds like you use whatever is near to stay upright. Do you have a walker to help you?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, I love my feather for the Dreambird. You don't have to keep the workshop open for me. I don't know what happened but somewhere I got a little lost and I was counting, placing markers, have stick it notes to keep me looking at the right place. I'm thinking perhaps starting again tomorrow in the morning when nobody is home and I am rested. I just love the way the yarn is working up. I can't wait to do one feather correctly. Not sure how I got lost, just suddenly had a moment of where am I, which way do I go, then everything went a little haywire, but till row 7 I was good. Kept going till row 15 but it never got better so will start over. I should have taken a photo of how it looked though. I am going to love this.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

purplelady said:


> that would be a help here too. I may try find a kid stroller to get stuff to the street in can s.
> bet


------- Go to a pet supply store and see what they have, for people to put their pet carriers on. That should give you an idea of what I have. Mine is made by "4Paws"...Good Luck, although the wagon should work just fine...VA Sharon


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> M-kitty is still a bit miffed at me (I put him in a carrier crate! I made him go in the car! There were strangers, human and animal! Ack! The shock and indignity!). LOL He'll be all right (and they got the 3-yr shots, so they don't have to go out again for a long time!). DD went with me, of course, to help, and T-kitty did very well, all things considered.
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Try a cat that had to harnessed and clipped to the seatbelt like a dog and have a human beside her. If put in crate, she would scream like she was murdered. The harness trick was less stressful on all. And once home, she had a hidey hole to retreat to.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't know if you have the store Dollar Tree in your area but they have the collapsable under the bed storage "bags". They also have a site online; www.dollartree.com



Cashmeregma said:


> Good idea. I have 2 rooms with the mattresses on the floor but 2 others do have the space under them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Try a cat that had to harnessed and clipped to the seatbelt like a dog and have a human beside her. If put in crate, she would scream like she was murdered. The harness trick was less stressful on all. And once home, she had a hidey hole to retreat to.


Oh, we tried the harness... :roll: And he yowls and carries on in the car, but we just talked to him and he had to tough it out.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Happy news..rain at last. It is heavy right now and was a bit of a drizzle off and on all day. We need it so much. Thanks for the prayers and keep praying. We are way behind our usual water for the upcoming year in desert Utah.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well in that case Sam you can come down here and mow my grass. Brantley was saying how this next weekend he had to get the mower going before it gets too thick. What time should we expect you? LOL


thewren said:


> under the snow our grass is still brown and dead looking. I would be willing to mow if it would bring us some warm weather. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sam! Wasn't sure what they were and now I can try my hand at making some. Have bookmarked the page.


thewren said:


> look here --- sam
> 
> http://www.craftstylish.com/item/42688/how-to-make-dorset-buttons/page/all


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so cute Sam.


thewren said:


> here is a lovely baby sweater/jacket - almost but not quite like what melody does - maybe we can talk her into trying this one. --- sam
> 
> NOTE: scroll down and along the left hand column look for "popular posts" - you will find other patterns there besides the one that melody is knitting.
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Sweater/Spring-Day-Baby-Jacket


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry Daisy has a booboo. More so, sorry you have a goose egg on your noggin! Hope both of you feel better real soon.


Pup lover said:


> Finished organizing my yarn by weight today, cleaned kitchen, took Daisy to the vet, she has a hematoma on her ear. We did not know what it was thought maybe she had been stung by something on Saturday when Spring was here briefly and we spent the day outside. Does not bother her at all. We are just going to keep an eye on it. Didn't want to give her unnecessary drugs and definitely doesn't need surgery, which are the two options he gave other than just watching it. DS2 took her and I to the vet as its easier to get her in and out of his car than mine. When getting out at home the door swung back just as I was standing up and i bashed the top of my head. Got a goose egg and it hurts. DH is on his way home, sposed to go to Bloomington tomorrow with mom or Thursday depending on how weather is


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are great Josephine. I especially love the one with the bouquet. I am going to have to try and make some of them. Would much rather them then most of the store buttons.


PurpleFi said:


> Here's some I've made,, but I'm going a bit off piste now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And be sure to contact the Guiness Book of Records folks!


KateB said:


> We could sell tickets! :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How true though for me personally my dogs let me know if anyone is even near the door.


purplelady said:


> AND please go back to ringing the doorbell!!!!!!!! how r we 2 know it arrived??
> bet


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~That doesn't sound right....."not something her religion allowed"? Helping someone? :-(


Actually, it does. Some of the "religions" like JW do encourage their people not to get involved in issues outside their church. This is one religion that I have found do not acknowledge any beliefs but their own.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just got in and spent the last few minutes catching up. Thanks for the links I will take a better look at them tomorrow. Tired so off to bed I go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> That's great news Julie. Sorry to hear that all this extra work you are having to do is playing you out. Everything will work out in the end.


Thanks, Peg!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I reacted the same way. How could anyone not love and encourage Matthew. I have gotten so much joy from his drwing and cards. Everyone that sees them asks where I got them from. I am so looking forward to seeing you both again in August.


Cashmeregma said:


> This put tears in my eyes. How wonderful to know that we can make a positive change in someone's life. I am thrilled to hear the change in his life with new confidence. Just love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> When you were little was it like your DGS's gorgeous hair?


No, his has natural curl- Mum had to roll mine in rags to achieve a bit of bounce, and short -lived ringlets.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can't wait to see your progress on the dreambird; the yarn was lovely. I'm still working on mine. Just taking my time. I keep flip flopping from one WIP to another. I don't have anything pressing so just enjoying the different projects.


Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, I love my feather for the Dreambird. You don't have to keep the workshop open for me. I don't know what happened but somewhere I got a little lost and I was counting, placing markers, have stick it notes to keep me looking at the right place. I'm thinking perhaps starting again tomorrow in the morning when nobody is home and I am rested. I just love the way the yarn is working up. I can't wait to do one feather correctly. Not sure how I got lost, just suddenly had a moment of where am I, which way do I go, then everything went a little haywire, but till row 7 I was good. Kept going till row 15 but it never got better so will start over. I should have taken a photo of how it looked though. I am going to love this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I would love to see a photo of that...


busyworkerbee said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > M-kitty is still a bit miffed at me (I put him in a carrier crate! I made him go in the car! There were strangers, human and animal! Ack! The shock and indignity!). LOL He'll be all right (and they got the 3-yr shots, so they don't have to go out again for a long time!). DD went with me, of course, to help, and T-kitty did very well, all things considered.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~There is...however, their pediatrician is at Swedish Covenant. Awkward. She needs to talk with the pediatrician, plus write a letter to the hospital. She is a PhD candidate who ran into some obnoxious treatment from her university while she was pregnant (insurance officer told her since she was a PhD student she did not need prenatal or breast-feeding classes! She should know what to do) Of course, he denied ever saying such a thing and the school backed him up, when she filed a complaint. But that school has been making many similar "errors" of late. Really losing my respect rapidly!
> 
> Being who she is....I expect that DN will make some waves...she is fast becoming adept at that....and effectively, too. :thumbup:
> 
> The baby is doing better...once they got home.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Quite a few more- and carrying quite heavy penalties.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Happy news..rain at last. It is heavy right now and was a bit of a drizzle off and on all day. We need it so much. Thanks for the prayers and keep praying. We are way behind our usual water for the upcoming year in desert Utah.


Some is better than none at all, I hope- maybe the restrictions won't have to be too extreme, if more rain comes. Do you have dams to collect the water?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And on me it would be a site to MAKE eyes sore! LOL


Me too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> and we are not going to be a bit surprised if he takes top honors. --- sam


I agree!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Congratulations to Matthew - hope he really does well at the competition. He is quite the artist.

Now, I am finally caught up.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> These


 :lol: :lol: These are cute


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I only have the border on the bottom of this shirt to do, but I think I am too tired to read crochet right now! So I am off to sleep and will hopefully finish it tomorrow.

Hugs & blessings!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, I love my feather for the Dreambird. You don't have to keep the workshop open for me. I don't know what happened but somewhere I got a little lost and I was counting, placing markers, have stick it notes to keep me looking at the right place. I'm thinking perhaps starting again tomorrow in the morning when nobody is home and I am rested. I just love the way the yarn is working up. I can't wait to do one feather correctly. Not sure how I got lost, just suddenly had a moment of where am I, which way do I go, then everything went a little haywire, but till row 7 I was good. Kept going till row 15 but it never got better so will start over. I should have taken a photo of how it looked though. I am going to love this.


Sorry you are having problems with it, I hope it will son come to make sense. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, I just had a pleasant surprise- a PM from Doogie- who will finish this term soon, and has hopes to complete the course by December. Darwin the kitten is solo these days- Lulu unfortunately crossed the 'rainbow bridge', but he is thinking of having another kitten (Bengal). Also has a knitting project in hand, which he may be able to photograph. Sends his greetings to everyone, especially to Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending soothing energy to take the pain out of the bump - sleep well. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Finished organizing my yarn by weight today, cleaned kitchen, took Daisy to the vet, she has a hematoma on her ear. We did not know what it was thought maybe she had been stung by something on Saturday when Spring was here briefly and we spent the day outside. Does not bother her at all. We are just going to keep an eye on it. Didn't want to give her unnecessary drugs and definitely doesn't need surgery, which are the two options he gave other than just watching it. DS2 took her and I to the vet as its easier to get her in and out of his car than mine. When getting out at home the door swung back just as I was standing up and i bashed the top of my head. Got a goose egg and it hurts. DH is on his way home, sposed to go to Bloomington tomorrow with mom or Thursday depending on how weather is


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely Josephine. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Here's some I've made,, but I'm going a bit off piste now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wouldn't that be great - I do enjoy mowing - it something I can do here to help out. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well in that case Sam you can come down here and mow my grass. Brantley was saying how this next weekend he had to get the mower going before it gets too thick. What time should we expect you? LOL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had nice walk this morning before winds came up. This afternoon met Betty at pool, waterjogged for a half hour planning our trip to Charleston, SC in June. Then went in Jacuzzi and sauna.
Pretty stiff and achy with Uncle Arthur and FM, but better after Jacuzzi.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had nice walk this morning before winds came up. This afternoon met Betty at pool, waterjogged for a half hour planning our trip to Charleston, SC in June. Then went in Jacuzzi and sauna.
> Pretty stiff and achy with Uncle Arthur and FM, but better after Jacuzzi.


I can relate to the stiff and achy. Ringo just had his second outing, but we did not get very far.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grannypeg said:


> that is beautiful.


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's some I've made,, but I'm going a bit off piste now.


Yours are a lot prettier than the ones I made . Did you use extra thin yarn or thread ? I had forgotten about making buttons I'm going to make some again . Thank you purple for jogging my memory . Here's a picture of some buttons I made before christmas . I tried a few different methods .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's some I've made,, but I'm going a bit off piste now.


Those are great. A lovely eyeful of colour :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, his has natural curl- Mum had to roll mine in rags to achieve a bit of bounce, and short -lived ringlets.


I remember those rags well . I was the only one out of 7 children to not have one single curl or wave in my hair . Got a cowlick though right at front of head . Like you ringlets were short lived thank goodness 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yours are a lot prettier than the ones I made . Did you use extra thin yarn or thread ? I had forgotten about making buttons I'm going to make some again . Thank you purple for jogging my memory . Here's a picture of some buttons I made before christmas . I tried a few different methods .


I love love love your buttons. 😍😍😍 what a absolutely brilliant job. Especially the Christmas ones


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pacer, I still treasure Matthew's card. You sound as though you are handling the situation wonderfully. Bless you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Yours are a lot prettier than the ones I made . Did you use extra thin yarn or thread ? I had forgotten about making buttons I'm going to make some again . Thank you purple for jogging my memory . Here's a picture of some buttons I made before christmas . I tried a few different methods .


Another pretty group!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I love love love your buttons. 😍😍😍 what a absolutely brilliant job. Especially the Christmas ones


Thank you Caren I knitted them to cover some very plain buttons I had 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks, I've been using the heating pad and cold laser and trying not to lift anything but when it feels like it is going out now I am not doing anything, perhaps just standing there in front of the sink, not bending at all. DH gave me a back rub and it is pretty painful down low. Keeping my fingers crossed. I don't want the shot and I don't want to be laid up in bed either. I tried putting some DMSO on it. Don't know if it helps with this or not but hey, I'll find out. I guess my days of bringing in any heavy bags of groceries are over even if I feel like I am doing fantastic. As Clint Eastwood said, "A man's gotta know his limits." Or in this case, as woman. ;-)


Sorry to hear that your back is being a pain. I hope it has improved by now. Take care.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Another pretty group!


Thank you


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are great Josephine. I especially love the one with the bouquet. I am going to have to try and make some of them. Would much rather them then most of the store buttons.


They really are fun to make. I am going to do a bug one using an old embroidery hoop.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> All the gates I had him build- two with proper palings were also deemed to be rubbish!


Well I should hope that the Tribunal will laugh at that one, as HE built them himself. :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yours are a lot prettier than the ones I made . Did you use extra thin yarn or thread ? I had forgotten about making buttons I'm going to make some again . Thank you purple for jogging my memory . Here's a picture of some buttons I made before christmas . I tried a few different methods .


The thread for the bouquet is fine silk yarn that I space dyed, some is perle cotton or fine crochet cotton. Your bottons are gorgeous..


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I remember those rags well . I was the only one out of 7 children to not have one single curl or wave in my hair . Got a cowlick though right at front of head . Like you ringlets were short lived thank goodness
> Sonja


So do l, going to bed in rags and then mum spending ages doing the ringlets. They were for Sundays, plaits for a school day. My son and ALL gss have cowlicks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished another little set for my charity box . Now I'm wondering what to do next finish something I've already started or start something new.


Aaaw, so adorable. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's been wet overnight, but now the birds are all singing away. Off to the coven this morning and then going to see LM in her musical theatre performance. 

Healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaw, so adorable. :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Although I seem to be being adopted by the ladies at church- they have been here this morning and scrubbed through the kitchen and bathroom for me- they are of the opinion they can defeat most of the caked on grime, and may help get rid of the offensive drawings in the laundry and bathroom- I don't have any qualms in swapping a bit of sewing or knitting for such help.


That is so lovely of them to help you and as you say you can swap payment using your skills. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, yay.


 :thumbup:


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I will try that Tue or Wed. Car battery troubles will keeep mr in others schedule and that makes my wishess secondd. I type slowly too, many mistakes etc, so is time user"}} will foll;ow thru tho. bets



NanaCaren said:


> Please do post your reciept, one can never have enough recipes.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some is better than none at all, I hope- maybe the restrictions won't have to be too extreme, if more rain comes. Do you have dams to collect the water?


There are many reservoirs in the mountains which are our water collectors, collecting the melting snow. Our snowfall has been markedly less than other years as well, thus making us worried about filling those reservoirs enough to get us through the coming spring and summer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I remember those rags well . I was the only one out of 7 children to not have one single curl or wave in my hair . Got a cowlick though right at front of head . Like you ringlets were short lived thank goodness
> Sonja


 :lol: :lol: :lol: And weren't they awful to try and sleep with!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is so lovely of them to help you and as you say you can swap payment using your skills. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: And weren't they awful to try and sleep with!


Lump and bumps oh yes definitely hard to get to sleep in . One time my mum tried pipe cleaners what a nightmare . She twisted my hair round them and folded the ends over . In the morning couldn't get them out my hair was that tangled and when she combed my hair . Think of Michael Jackson when he was young and you will get the picture what a hairstyle 😀


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> There are many reservoirs in the mountains which are our water collectors, collecting the melting snow. Our snowfall has been markedly less than other years as well, thus making us worried about filling those reservoirs enough to get us through the coming spring and summer.


Has the rainfall been in the right places to help the reservoirs?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lump and bumps oh yes definitely hard to get to sleep in . One time my mum tried pipe cleaners what a nightmare . She twisted my hair round them and folded the ends over . In the morning couldn't get them out my hair was that tangled and when she combed my hair . Think of Michael Jackson when he was young and you will get the picture what a hairstyle 😀


Oh my goodness gracious!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, I just had a pleasant surprise- a PM from Doogie- who will finish this term soon, and has hopes to complete the course by December. Darwin the kitten is solo these days- Lulu unfortunately crossed the 'rainbow bridge', but he is thinking of having another kitten (Bengal). Also has a knitting project in hand, which he may be able to photograph. Sends his greetings to everyone, especially to Sam.


Good to hear from an old friend. Glad he seems to be doing well...I'll bet he'll be glad when the course is completed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I remember those rags well . I was the only one out of 7 children to not have one single curl or wave in my hair . Got a cowlick though right at front of head . Like you ringlets were short lived thank goodness
> Sonja


Only the boys in my family got thick hair with natural waves. The girls got thin stick straight hair that lacked any curls except for perms (I still get them to give some body to my hair). But, it's not turning grey so I guess I should be thankful for that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So do l, going to bed in rags and then mum spending ages doing the ringlets. They were for Sundays, plaits for a school day. My son and ALL gss have cowlicks.


DH's family (and our grandson too) have front hair cowlicks --- guess it's genetic. For the guys, they said the only thing good about receding hairlines was that they didn't have to deal with the cowlick any longer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: And weren't they awful to try and sleep with!


Better than the rollers we tried to sleep in!! I remember Dippity-Do and big brush rollers all through High School and was very happy when the hot rollers were invented!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Better than the rollers we tried to sleep in!! I remember Dippity-Do and big brush rollers all through High School and was very happy when the hot rollers were invented!


Have you actually had rags in your hair, Rookie?- I would really contest that- I had big brush rollers also, and would say they are pretty much on a par for pain.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Caren I knitted them to cover some very plain buttons I had
> Sonja


You are most welcome. I thought that is what it looked like.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have you actually had rags in your hair, Rookie?- I would really contest that- I had big brush rollers also, and would say they are pretty much on a par for pain.


You can contest it all you want...I'll see if I can find some photos...had my share of pin curls and pin waves too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have you actually had rags in your hair, Rookie?- I would really contest that- I had big brush rollers also, and would say they are pretty much on a par for pain.


I have had both and bobby pins among other methods. I never minded sleeping with rags in. My girls woukd do their hair with rags and still do at times.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

coming in late.... want good things for artist Matthew, too. I dabble a bit and am interested in others who do art. I wish him way,,,,, way well in the compitition, blue ribbons, 
and if that is not the outcome, hop[ing his wings grow stonger, courage to retry always .. to reach his goals.dreams..GOd speeddd, Matthew!!!!!

I am not puter savvy so can not see pix, but if he puts some in this site or to m y address, i will enjoy!" keep growing, fella and wishing success now and always!!
fellow art ist, bets



Grannypeg said:


> Congratulations to Matthew - hope he really does well at the competition. He is quite the artist.
> 
> Now, I am finally caught up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 44. I have just been reading along quietly. Back tomorrow, take care everyone.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> He watched for you on that Sunday morning because he didn't want you to go home without your care package. I am glad to hear that you are not in constant pain. Continue to take care of yourself. I know how bad back spasms are. It has been quite a long time since I experienced that pain and I would never want to endure that again.
> 
> I am always thrilled to see Matthew get involved in things. KTP and KAP have been great for him. The love and support he feels from this group got him involved in life again. He had been laying on his bed daily for months until he felt the love and acceptance of this group. I am ever so thankful to this group in helping Matthew to feel this love and encouragement.


It's easy to encourage Matthew, he's so special!! I'm glad he feels the love we all have for him.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, I just had a pleasant surprise- a PM from Doogie- who will finish this term soon, and has hopes to complete the course by December. Darwin the kitten is solo these days- Lulu unfortunately crossed the 'rainbow bridge', but he is thinking of having another kitten (Bengal). Also has a knitting project in hand, which he may be able to photograph. Sends his greetings to everyone, especially to Sam.


thank you for the update on Doogie. It's been quite a while since he visited. But I know his school work was getting heavy!
Too bad about one of his fur-babies. But I'm glad he's getting another.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yours are a lot prettier than the ones I made . Did you use extra thin yarn or thread ? I had forgotten about making buttons I'm going to make some again . Thank you purple for jogging my memory . Here's a picture of some buttons I made before christmas . I tried a few different methods .


Very pretty!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I remember those rags well . I was the only one out of 7 children to not have one single curl or wave in my hair . Got a cowlick though right at front of head . Like you ringlets were short lived thank goodness
> Sonja


I think my mom used paper to make my ringlets. My younger sister always had braids. I guess Mom thought my looks needed all the help possible!
That sister and I didn't even look as if we were related, not like my sister, Dianne, and me!
Junek


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

help ,,,, a blessing,,,, for sure, for sure !!!!!!!
bet


jknappva said:


> I'm so glad the women recognize that you need help. I think it's wonderful. Having someone help is a blessing.
> Junek


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

that makes sense >I am not driving out of town or even much, in towwn so I canm not get to classes to learn. i may gift the PBS station when they offer videos and then try learn to use that tostudy what i can do. I am doing well ,,, just by not sitting much, that position seems the most problematiccc, so far. at age 84 not too active either. Letsd keep track of each others back situation and I may ask for that instruction later>??
bet


Bonnie7591 said:


> I used to have lots of problems with sciatic pain but I took a yoga class several years ago & 2 of the positions really help. Whenever I feel a twinge I do those for a couple of days & have had no more problems. If you're interested, PM me & I will explain what I do.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I think my mom used paper to make my ringlets. My younger sister always had braids. I guess Mom thought my looks needed all the help possible!
> That sister and I didn't even look as if we were related, not like my sister, Dianne, and me!
> Junek


Like the papers used for permanents? Reminds me of the Toni and Tonette hair perms from the 1960's and 1970's...whewewww what a smell!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

that makes sense >I am not driving out of town or even much, in towwn so I canm not get to classes to learn. i may gift the PBS station when they offer videos and then try learn to use that tostudy what i can do. I am doing well ,,, just by not sitting much, that position seems the most problematiccc, so far. at age 84 not too active either. Letsd keep track of each others back situation and I may ask for that instruction later>??
bet


Bonnie7591 said:


> I used to have lots of problems with sciatic pain but I took a yoga class several years ago & 2 of the positions really help. Whenever I feel a twinge I do those for a couple of days & have had no more problems. If you're interested, PM me & I will explain what I do.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lump and bumps oh yes definitely hard to get to sleep in . One time my mum tried pipe cleaners what a nightmare . She twisted my hair round them and folded the ends over . In the morning couldn't get them out my hair was that tangled and when she combed my hair . Think of Michael Jackson when he was young and you will get the picture what a hairstyle 😀


I had a similar hairstyle when my mother decided that I should have a perm as I had finally been allowed to grow my hair longer (I was 12) and she thought it looked untidy.....think stuffing bursting out of a mattress. :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Like the papers used for permanents? Reminds me of the Toni and Tonette hair perms from the 1960's and 1970's...whewewww what a smell!


I can smell it now....and it made your eyes water! :shock:


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

what lousy treatment fo the babe !!!!!!!!!!
ggggggrg.. I have a beef too. DXed w/ diabetes several yrs ago and there is a system to teach new patients, so we take good care, I am banned fron that cuz I have canceled 3 appts for not being well enuff to go. 
THIS is a health thing and they do not allow a chg for ailmernts???
and worse , I mentioned this to a local gal, she added to that by saying they dumped her daug too, and early 40 s gal,,over 20 yrs ina wheelchair and w/o details said they did that to AMY, g rrrrrrrrrrrrr, was hard to believe my ears,,, where do we turn when they are monopolizing the health field, buying up ALL the small placess to be their own and they make the rules to suit their wallet and egos since that, a double g rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,, bet



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Good vibes being sent for your nephew!
> We are up to at least 4" over by the lake...it IS pretty, though. My brother & SIL were supposed to leave, driving to Pittsburgh today, but since it promises to be lousy driving all across Indiana, they will be staying another day.
> 
> Plus, their daughter could use her mom's company today...niece had to take their 7 month old baby to the ER last night. She had difficulty breathing. After a 3-hour wait to be seen( :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :evil: ) they did not get good treatment...a nurse came in, started some kind of treatment, and then left them alone. Never coming back to check and see how it was progressing, etc. The doctor told the mom she could have used her nebulizer for the baby....is he NUTS! That would have been totally the wrong dosage! Robin has severe asthma...so she knows asthma meds and treatments....and her meds are NOT appropriate for a 17# baby!
> ...


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

'o}} "o]] "o]] !!!!!!!
bets\



jknappva said:


> Yes, I saw on tv that you're getting hit with a spring snow storm. I think they shouldn't even consider it spring until the 1st of May. Then perhaps the snow will be less!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very, very nice buttons.


Swedenme said:


> Yours are a lot prettier than the ones I made . Did you use extra thin yarn or thread ? I had forgotten about making buttons I'm going to make some again . Thank you purple for jogging my memory . Here's a picture of some buttons I made before christmas . I tried a few different methods .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can't wait to see it. That would be wonderful art to hang/display.


PurpleFi said:


> They really are fun to make. I am going to do a bug one using an old embroidery hoop.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I had a similar hairstyle when my mother decided that I should have a perm as I had finally been allowed to grow my hair longer (I was 12) and she thought it looked untidy.....think stuffing bursting out of a mattress. :shock:


Mother decided that I should have a perm when I was about 10/11 took me to this hairdressers I was the only one there who was under 60 and that included the hairdresser . She stuck my head under one of them big hair dryers turned it on full and told me to shout if it got to hot . I thought my head was going to set alight it was so hot but didn't open my mouth just got lower and lower in the seat . Not surprising I hate going to the hairdressers 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can't wait to see it. That would be wonderful art to hang/display.


I will look forward to seeing it too 
Sonja


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

we used sox to wrap our hair while I was in my teens[70 yrs ago] bumpy to sleep on, but did the job. were ..... gorgeos gals the next day,,'o]]
glad that one passed.. bets


jknappva said:


> I think my mom used paper to make my ringlets. My younger sister always had braids. I guess Mom thought my looks needed all the help possible!
> That sister and I didn't even look as if we were related, not like my sister, Dianne, and me!
> Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where it is chilly, but the sun is shining. Seth and I have been busy baking almond-pear pastries. This afternoon he wants to make meat pies, we will see about that one. 

Today's coffee. 

Healing energy going out to those in need. Hugs to all and gentle hugs to those who's FM is not playing nicely.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Caren...yumm!! Love the combination of almond with just about anything. My latest favorite is to use the frozen rhubarb chunks with fresh raspberries in muffins....very good combination.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is chilly, but the sun is shining. Seth and I have been busy baking almond-pear pastries. This afternoon he wants to make meat pies, we will see about that one.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need. Hugs to all and gentle hugs to those who's FM is not playing nicely.


Delicious looking pastries. May we pop round for tea??


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> I can smell it now....and it made your eyes water! :shock:


Didn't it just.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

me too, m deserved} so I had a perm, oy, how Ihaterd the whole thing. a few yrs lter had my 1 st denta, experience and when askeddddd how I liked that I answered, wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy better than a perm!
yes was a good man and I liked him for yrs afer and since his retirement did find another very good, kind resourceful, careful, caring, honst and, and dentist , nexct town over, prob noew , is to g et there,
oy,allus sumpin, huh?
bets



Swedenme said:


> Mother decided that I should have a perm when I was about 10/11 took me to this hairdressers I was the only one there who was under 60 and that included the hairdresser . She stuck my head under one of them big hair dryers turned it on full and told me to shout if it got to hot . I thought my head was going to set alight it was so hot but didn't open my mouth just got lower and lower in the seat . Not surprising I hate going to the hairdressers
> Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Caren...yumm!! Love the combination of almond with just about anything. My latest favorite is to use the frozen rhubarb chunks with fresh raspberries in muffins....very good combination.


Thank you very much. Me too almond seems to go with nearly anything sweet or savory. Oh I will have to try rhubarb and raspberries. Maybe in a waffle or pancake.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Delicious looking pastries. May we pop round for tea??


Thank you and you are more than welcome to pop I for tea. That would be most enjoyable. I'll be sure to have extra plates set out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is chilly, but the sun is shining. Seth and I have been busy baking almond-pear pastries. This afternoon he wants to make meat pies, we will see about that one.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need. Hugs to all and gentle hugs to those who's FM is not playing nicely.


That looks delicious . Caren will you ask chef Seth if he has any tips on what to put inside sponge cakes as I am going to be baking a birthday cake next week for 2 of my sons and I want a nice tasty cake . I was thinking of using chocolate fudge frosting on the outside 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> sunday, just b4 3pm here in not so sunny South East Queensland. I am drying off after a storm hit, got a bit soaked closing up a shed and bringing 2 dogs onto rear patio (currently not much shelter in their yard - they won't use the dog kennel, nice as I think it is), laid sandbags across pool gate where water was gathering and unblocked the carport drain out on the footpath where it comes out. still have some things to reorganise but they can wait until another adult is in the house - preferably a male as some things need to be moved that are too heavy for me to move by myself.


Sorry to hear about the storm; I hope you didn't get any serious damage. I'm not surprised the dogs didn't want to stay in the kennel. Hope they were okay too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That looks delicious . Caren will you ask chef Seth if he has any tips on what to put inside sponge cakes as I am going to be baking a birthday cake next week for 2 of my sons and I want a nice tasty cake . I was thinking of using chocolate fudge frosting on the outside
> Sonja


I think mint or orange go well with chocolate.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> . Do want to tell you I got a package in the mail Sat (a surprise) and one of my dear dear friends had sent me the YARNIT. I love love love it. Mine is clear at the top with purple on the bottom (I love purple and red). I wound the Cascade Heritage Prints sock yarn I bought at the LYS with Kathy (I sure hope you got some of the bluejean like color Kathy as it is working up beautifully) See You all tomorrow. I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, bETTY


Aren't you the lucky one. Such a good friend to send the Yarnit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> We are having similar problems here with the new agent for the old house. Email from them claims cleaning not finished???, filter for air cons not washed??? carpet cleaning not completed and carpet stained - because I did the carpets and not their "favored" carpet cleaning company. Apparently, it is not clean unless you can produce a receipt from a carpet cleaning firm.
> .


It doesn't sound like a good idea to rent in your neck of the woods. Do agents get a commission to aggravate departing tenants?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> I think mint or orange go well with chocolate.


I love orange, raspberry, cherry and apricot with chocolate.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The family are coming to lunch today. Doing a nice easy roast so will have plenty of time to play with the gks.
> 
> Healing vubes and hugs to all..


What a beautiful view! I miss my garden so much.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm heading to work in a few...put the crochet aside last night and looked at it again this morning and will have to start over with the last row of edging as I can see it's not right. Heh. Luckily it's just a few trial stitches on the end--I should know better by now but oh well. No big thing. I did get the two finished tops blocked yesterday after work, but they are still wet so will have to wait a bit to put the buttons on the one.

Sonya, your buttons look fabulous; I've saved directions for those Dorset buttons but have not made any yet. 

And the pastries look yummy as well, Caren. I made some orange poppy seed muffins that I'm still working my way through (don't like them as well as the lemon, though). I'm not sure what I will make next. 

Good to have news of Doogie and I hope his course goes smoothly through to the end. Quite the accomplishment!

We are in the 60s temp-wise today (later this afternoon) and expecting 70s for the rest of the week. YES! I want to get out my skirts! I noticed the tulips are forming blooms--likely to be the only color we get for a while, so I will enjoy them when they come out. I really miss my garden, but I do need to do some work with the indoor plants...wish people were closer so I could give away some of these that need dividing again (I have six pots with snake plant and they need to be split as they are crowded)! :shock: One of my basil plants has decided to bloom, too. 

I'm going to get another cuppa before I start work--hope all have a good day/night and as always, sending hugs & blessings!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning 10:15 am here. Sun is shining and I do hear the birds singing again. Last night the wind howled. My headache is gone and my mind is clearer after a good night's sleep. Still waiting to find out my results. March 30th can't come fast enough.
> 
> Working 12 to 530 today. Check in later.


Glad that you're feeling better. 
Seems a long time to get your results but maybe that's good news.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> wouldn't that be great - I do enjoy mowing - it something I can do here to help out. --- sam


I'm surprised the smell of the fresh cut grass doesn't bother your breathing. Great that is doesn't.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

those are lovely Josephine. --- sam

PurpleFi wrote:
Here's some I've made,, but I'm going a bit off piste now.

Really pretty. What is " off piste"? I'm never sure if it's our weird English language or spell check.

Sonja, your buttons are beautiful too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I remember those rags well . I was the only one out of 7 children to not have one single curl or wave in my hair . Got a cowlick though right at front of head . Like you ringlets were short lived thank goodness
> Sonja


My mom never used rags, some horrible plastic rollers, I had ringlets for years as my dad loved it that way :roll: my hair is wavy when long but now that its short it curls nicely & has lots of body so thankfully I don't. Have to fuss with it


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> got this in my email today - thought it was extra funny. --- sam
> 
> People do not decline mentally with age, it just takes them longer to recall facts because they have more information in their brains, scientists believe. Much like a computer struggles as the hard drive gets full, so, too, do humans take longer to access information when their brains are full.
> 
> ...


Too funny, Sam!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Purplelady, welcome to our little group. Have enjoyed your comments. You mentioned you are an artist. What is your medium?
Julie, thank you. Hope you have a wonderful day.
I had to frog and restart lace shawl. But thank heavens for YouTube I saw how to do a P2TBL, purl 2 through back loop. It's a beautiful shawl but has pattern on both knit and purl rows. You don't get to rest til you do 42 rows of chart. Then it's straight stitch.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My mom never used rags, some horrible plastic rollers, I had ringlets for years as my dad loved it that way :roll: my hair is wavy when long but now that its short it curls nicely & has lots of body so thankfully I don't. Have to fuss with it


How I envy you . My hair is as flat as a pancake and has not got one single wave in it . I have it in a bob style but I am seriously thinking of getting it cut short . The only thing that puts me off is that it will mean more visits to the hairdresser to keep it short😕


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you are having problems with it, I hope it will son come to make sense. Let me know if I can help.


Thanks Bonnie. Fairly new to short rows and changing directions, I think I have too much going on right now to concentrate with company coming and six people, plus a webinar I am supposed to do for training on cold laser and an inspection I had to arrange for the car. I may have to even go buy some pillows for the beds. Have decorative ones but need more sleeping ones. Have to find sheets for all the bedrooms. Got a lot of cleaning done but it has been a long time since I've had company so have let the rooms pile up. Two are great but one I still can't even see the bed yet. LOL Sort of a storage room at the moment. I think once all this is done I can concentrate more and won't be exhausted when I am starting.

I just love it. Such a beautiful project and I am so thankful for all your tips. When I master this I will certainly have improved my knitting skills. I am so thankful to Darowil & Kathy for getting me to do socks so I have at least done the W&T before. I just started to understand that this last month. I'll get there and I will ask for help. Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished another little set for my charity box . Now I'm wondering what to do next finish something I've already started or start something new.


That is so cute. Some little girl will be so happy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> That is so cute. Some little girl will be so happy.


Thank you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> There are many reservoirs in the mountains which are our water collectors, collecting the melting snow. Our snowfall has been markedly less than other years as well, thus making us worried about filling those reservoirs enough to get us through the coming spring and summer.


Very scary if there isn't enough for the reservoirs. We were amazed how little snow we saw in the mountains on our recent trip to BC., I don't think there will be much run-off there either.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purple & Swedenme, such lovely buttons.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n, such a problem with the drought you've been having out there. Sure hope you will be ok for water now and in the years to come. That is major with not enough snow in the mountains. Perhaps they could put some truckers to work with refrigerated trucks and bring our snow out to you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Like the papers used for permanents? Reminds me of the Toni and Tonette hair perms from the 1960's and 1970's...whewewww what a smell!


No, I think she cut up brown bags in strips. And, yes, I do remember those home permanents!! The smell was unforgettable!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Purplelady, welcome to our little group. Have enjoyed your comments. You mentioned you are an artist. What is your medium?
> Julie, thank you. Hope you have a wonderful day.
> I had to frog and restart lace shawl. But thank heavens for YouTube I saw how to do a P2TBL, purl 2 through back loop. It's a beautiful shawl but has pattern on both knit and purl rows. You don't get to rest til you do 42 rows of chart. Then it's straight stitch.


I'm familiar with that type of lace as Julie did a workshop in Traveling Vine and that has no resting row either. Loved it though. Very beautiful pattern. Not sure what pattern you are using.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Better than the rollers we tried to sleep in!! I remember Dippity-Do and big brush rollers all through High School and was very happy when the hot rollers were invented!


I never used any of that, just left my hair long. That's why I'm glad I have some curl & body to my hair now as I never learned to do those things when I was younger. My hair was very long until I was in my 30s. I don't even own a blow dryer. Just comb my hair after a shower, fluff it a little & leave it., it curls as it dries & usually doesn't look too bad although if I let the top get too long it flattens out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, I always think of you when I am knitting and need patience to try and see if it will work and then be willing to start over. So interesting to learn about knitting from the perspective of a designer. Thank you for sharing your knitting and other artistic endeavors.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is chilly, but the sun is shining. Seth and I have been busy baking almond-pear pastries. This afternoon he wants to make meat pies, we will see about that one.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need. Hugs to all and gentle hugs to those who's FM is not playing nicely.


Good morning, Caren. Love the coffee and beautiful rose. Those pastries look really delicious.
Hope the FM gets better as the day progresses. How's the wrist?
Junek


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

In a really good mood this morning other than the fact I have to work tonight. OMG I'M TURNING INTO MOM I had to clean a drop off the rim of my cup before I could that it :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: lol any who hope you all are having good days and wonderful nights


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna, I always think of you when I am knitting and need patience to try and see if it will work and then be willing to start over. So interesting to learn about knitting from the perspective of a designer. Thank you for sharing your knitting and other artistic endeavors.


Thank you! I am honored!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> In a really good mood this morning other than the fact I have to work tonight. OMG I'M TURNING INTO MOM I had to clean a drop off the rim of my cup before I could that it :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: lol any who hope you all are having good days and wonderful nights


Hey, there, girlie!! Turning into mom is not a bad thing especially if it's YOUR mom. Love the anklet and tootsies!! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> In a really good mood this morning other than the fact I have to work tonight. OMG I'M TURNING INTO MOM I had to clean a drop off the rim of my cup before I could that it :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: lol any who hope you all are having good days and wonderful nights


Good to "see" you!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Although I seem to be being adopted by the ladies at church- they have been here this morning and scrubbed through the kitchen and bathroom for me- they are of the opinion they can defeat most of the caked on grime, and may help get rid of the offensive drawings in the laundry and bathroom- I don't have any qualms in swapping a bit of sewing or knitting for such help.


Great that the church ladies have come to help you. It's nice to know that there are still caring people in this world. I hope you make some really close friends at your new home.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> In a really good mood this morning other than the fact I have to work tonight. OMG I'M TURNING INTO MOM I had to clean a drop off the rim of my cup before I could that it :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: lol any who hope you all are having good days and wonderful nights


Jaime, glad you are having a good day, I hope you are really enjoying your job.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I'm finally caught up, yesterday I finished up a bunch of projects, while we were travelling I did mitts, socks & started another paw print scarf. I got all the ends darned & now have to block the scarf & my Dreambird that I finished the night before we left. Blocking is not my favorite thing but it sure makes things look better.
I think I have finally mastered socks that fit, this pair is perfect, the others I made were slightly too wide for my foot so I bought a size smaller needles. I love doing these toe-up ones with Margarets heel pattern, I can see several more pair in my future.
Well, off to get something done. Have a great day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> No, I think she cut up brown bags in strips. And, yes, I do remember those home permanents!! The smell was unforgettable!
> Junek


I remember washing and ironing about 12 white shirts every Saturday in preparations for the boys/men to wear to church on Sunday. When those shirts wore out, Mom would tear them into strips for hair styling purposes (she had the same awfully straight hair that I do) or for dusting or using for bread cloths. I remember her rolling the jelly rolls very gently with the powdered sugar dusted shirt piece. Not much got wasted on the farm...really the essence of Recycle, Reuse, Repurpose.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I never used any of that, just left my hair long. That's why I'm glad I have some curl & body to my hair now as I never learned to do those things when I was younger. My hair was very long until I was in my 30s. I don't even own a blow dryer. Just comb my hair after a shower, fluff it a little & leave it., it curls as it dries & usually doesn't look too bad although if I let the top get too long it flattens out.


I've always been so jealous of hair like yours...I remember me trying to get some curl in my hair and my girlfriend trying to get the wave and curl out by actually ironing it---she had very long hair thankfully as that was quite dangerous....I can do real damage with just a curling iron much less a clothes iron.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> In a really good mood this morning other than the fact I have to work tonight. OMG I'M TURNING INTO MOM I had to clean a drop off the rim of my cup before I could that it :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: lol any who hope you all are having good days and wonderful nights


So good to see you (well part of you anyway)----hope all of your days are good days.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just got a call from a niece and she and her partner and her 3 children and a teenage friend will be coming this Thursday to spend the night. It's a good thing each day I have spent a little time cleaning. Even this morning I spent some time on our bedroom and our bathroom. Looks like now I need to get all the bedrooms done. I don't have tv so hope those kids will all be alright. Maybe we could get a couple dvd's from the store as we do have tv that is able to play those. It is so funny because I was just thinking of her dad, my brother, these last two days. Friday I was thinking of our 2 friends in Germany and Saturday got a post card from India from them. I love it when that happens if it is good news. You think of someone you haven't heard from in years and you get a call from them. Strange but beautiful. The things we don't understand.


Enjoy your visit and don't overdo the cleaning.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, yay.


Very nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where the sun is shinning brightly. The house is quiet for a little while longer, Seth will arrive soon. Today we have a chicken dish we are trying out. Depending on how it tastes I will post photos and the receipt.
> 
> Today's coffee, enjoy.
> 
> Hugs for everyone. Healing thoughts going out to those in need.


Love your coffee picture. Hope Seth doesn't wear you out


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, I'm picturing your hair like this when you had it long, perhaps fuller in front and on top.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Love is in the air!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Budasha, Thank you and sorry you know the pain of being laid up with back pain too. I'm doing so much better today but still taking it easy. How are you feeling after your tooth surgery?


Thanks for asking. I haven't had the surgery yet. It was scheduled for April 1st but it dawned on me that it was just before Easter and would ruin my Easter. I asked if I could have the surgery delayed and I'm now set for Easter Monday.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Thanks for asking. I haven't had the surgery yet. It was scheduled for April 1st but it dawned on me that it was just before Easter and would ruin my Easter. I asked if I could have the surgery delayed and I'm now set for Easter Monday.


Good that you thought of that as long as you aren't in any pain. that would have been the April Fool's Joke on the 1st....a miserable Easter. Well, I hope not though. Hopefully once done you will be fine.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> By the way today in the US it is NATIONAL PUPPY DAY!!! So give a pup a hug


I'm a day late but my pup gets several hugs a day  and we had visitors yesterday so she got lots of hugs from them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~That doesn't sound right....."not something her religion allowed"? Helping someone? :-(


Does sound strange, doesn't it?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~
> Plus, their daughter could use her mom's company today...niece had to take their 7 month old baby to the ER last night. She had difficulty breathing. After a 3-hour wait to be seen( :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :evil: ) they did not get good treatment...a nurse came in, started some kind of treatment, and then left them alone. Never coming back to check and see how it was progressing, etc. The doctor told the mom she could have used her nebulizer for the baby....is he NUTS! That would have been totally the wrong dosage! Robin has severe asthma...so she knows asthma meds and treatments....and her meds are NOT appropriate for a 17# baby!
> Good grief. I find there is NO excuse for such treatment! I am VERY disappointed. Swedish Covenant Hospital is NOT a place I want to go.
> Okay...I have vented....some. :? Oh...after the 3-hour wait....on their way back to a room...they passed the nurses, who were all busy on their phones! No patients. grrrrrrrrrr!


Unbelievable that they would treat anyone this way, let alone a baby!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon. It's still quite grey here and not that warm. But we had a good session this morning and ended up doing some extreme dorset buttons! Then Mr P and I went for a swim and how I am having cake and coffee.
> 
> I have spoken to my surgeon's secretary today and my knee op is booked for the 8 May. I now have to get the freezer full so Mr P can look after the catering :shock:


That gives you lots of time to cook up a storm and give Mr P directions on how you should be served. :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Another Iditarod is in the books! The last musher came in last night: Cindy Abbott: 13d 11h 19m 51s. I am SO pleased for her! Last of the pictures for this year.....


Great pictures. Love the ones with the huskies wearing their booties. They don't seem to mind and are probably thankful to keep their feet warm.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone. I am going to look at the 2 patterns I bookmarked from this ktp. Both look interesting. Maybe this will help me make my choice of the next project. Working 330 to 9. See you all later.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> These


Now those are really the cat's pjamas


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> free - beautiful "elegant lines" scarf - free download - just copy and paste in your own word document. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ilikeknitting.com/knitting-scarf-patterns/elegant-lines-scarf/?mqsc=AFKSOLOC032315
> 
> ...


Nice patterns. Thanks for posting the sites.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> look here --- sam
> 
> http://www.craftstylish.com/item/42688/how-to-make-dorset-buttons/page/all


Interesting. I've never heard of Dorset buttons.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's some I've made,, but I'm going a bit off piste now.


Very nice. Is "piste" "post"?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Purplelady, welcome to our little group. Have enjoyed your comments. You mentioned you are an artist. What is your medium?
> Julie, thank you. Hope you have a wonderful day.
> I had to frog and restart lace shawl. But thank heavens for YouTube I saw how to do a P2TBL, purl 2 through back loop. It's a beautiful shawl but has pattern on both knit and purl rows. You don't get to rest til you do 42 rows of chart. Then it's straight stitch.


Curious to know which shawl you are making?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Great that the church ladies have come to help you. It's nice to know that there are still caring people in this world. I hope you make some really close friends at your new home.


There are also some old friends who use the same church building, that I have not seen for a while. so things mostly are progressing well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> Very nice. Is "piste" "post"?


"off piste" is a skiing term meaning to go off the main run. I think Purple meant she was going off on a different theme!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> "off piste" is a skiing term meaning to go off the main run. I think Purple meant she was going off on a different theme!


Thanks for filling me in. You can tell I'm not into skiing. I think it's too late to learn, particularly since I hate snow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I am finally caught up. Better go and do something else. I've been on here almost 3 hours.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Not a very good picture but could I have someone's honest opinion before I go any further .what do you see on the sock 
Asks doctor Sonja &#128512;


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

A goldfish and his bubbles :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> A goldfish and his bubbles :thumbup:


Thank goodness for that . I thought I was maybe seeing what I wanted to see as it's my second try at it . Thank you


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> those are lovely Josephine. --- sam
> 
> PurpleFi wrote:
> Here's some I've made,, but I'm going a bit off piste now.
> ...


Off piste is a skiing term means not following the usual route, but in my case is usually means going a bit weird :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> A goldfish and his bubbles :thumbup:


Absolutely, it's brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> "off piste" is a skiing term meaning to go off the main run. I think Purple meant she was going off on a different theme![, quote]
> You know me so well xx


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Absolutely, it's brilliant :thumbup:


Thank you .I wasn't happy with the yarn I used for the fish but it was the only orange I had. I now have to remember to go the wrong way to do the other sock 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> A goldfish and his bubbles :thumbup:


That's what I see!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sonja, it took me a bit to see the fish; but once I realized the white bits were bubbles rising, the fish became self-evident. Before anyone else posted it. Cute work.

Ohio Joy

Part of the problem might be that my eyes are still dilated from my visit to the optometrist this morning. Everything is fine on that front. Thankfully.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sonja, it took me a bit to see the fish; but once I realized the white bits were bubbles rising, the fish became self-evident. Before anyone else posted it. Cute work.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Part of the problem might be that my eyes are still dilated from my visit to the optometrist this morning. Everything is fine on that front. Thankfully.


That's so good to hear. Were you seeing different colors with the eyes being dilated? Our DGS had it done twice and each time he was seeing some very weird colors...he was trying to convince me that the yellow/green pear that he had as a snack afterwards was red.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Sonja, it took me a bit to see the fish; but once I realized the white bits were bubbles rising, the fish became self-evident. Before anyone else posted it. Cute work.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Part of the problem might be that my eyes are still dilated from my visit to the optometrist this morning. Everything is fine on that front. Thankfully.


Sorry about your eyes being a bit blurry . But I'm glad everything is alright with them . I was having trouble seeing a goldfish too more like a piranha gone wrong 😄
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> And not just from upset customers who haven't got their parcels because of another similar address, but also from customers who are not so honest and claim that the drone did not deliver when it had.


Too true.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I pulled the pattern and have it sitting waiting for the WEBS sale that starts April1...I always find great stuff at their sales and wish that I could go to their tent sale...someday!


 I would love to go also. Someday...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Did you see the Facebook ad showing a gadget to make guitar picks from old credit cards? I think I'll investigate for our son...wonder how they'll work. I don't want to ask him because it would spoil the surprise.


 Yes, Amazon, $25 or so, I am going to get one and wrap it up for my birthday. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I am finally caught up. Better go and do something else. I've been on here almost 3 hours.


Guess you are going "Off piste." LOL New term to me. I thought it must be a type of yarn. :XD: Always learning and I have much to lern


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, so this back is not getting a rest today but I stop and take a few breaks, thus a few posts here. My KTP breaks for an apple or breakfast which came around 11 am as I got working right when I woke up. My Roomba and Scooba are doing their jobs as I work on other things. What a job to get the whole place done at once. A miracle I had been working on the house already, but I am totally amazed at how much I still have to do. If only DH was on Spring Break now instead of a few weeks ago. I'm loving the gorgeous weather and since my house will be all clean once the company leaves, I will get to go out and enjoy it. I am really resolving to do housework each morning I don't have an appointment so that it never gets so bad again. I am enjoying each thing taking on its new sparkle as it gets washed, dusted, polished, or whatever it needs. The one couch down here is still in layers but won't be too hard to sort that one out. The one I am sitting on with my yarn for the Dreambird will be the last thing I do. Just so sorry I won't get to continue with it. Hope I don't forget what I am learning. I will enjoy giving this niece some attention. Her dad, my brother, has only recently become more social, so it left her out of a lot of things when she was younger, but she loves family and since the family is so large it will be wonderful to just focus on her and her family. She always reminded me of the French actress Isabelle Adjani. 

Well, break over as I'm now opting for a nap before it gets too late.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. Love the coffee and beautiful rose. Those pastries look really delicious.
> Hope the FM gets better as the day progresses. How's the wrist?
> Junek


Thank you. I am told they tase good but ca image the with his cookie dough next time. 😁👍 I will be trying that soon. The wrist is mch better thanks, aslong as Kreme,her I still can't bring in all the groceries in one trip. And no carrying cat food nana I'm telling your friend on you says Seth.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is chilly, but the sun is shining. Seth and I have been busy baking almond-pear pastries. This afternoon he wants to make meat pies, we will see about that one.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need. Hugs to all and gentle hugs to those who's FM is not playing nicely.


Wow Caren, you could set up a bakery if you had a mind to. Just lovely. I can smell them all the way over here. Perfect with that coffee too. :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

martina said:


> I think mint or orange go well with chocolate.


So does raspberry.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I would love to go also. Someday...


That would be fun to have a group of us meet there. I think Kathy has been.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember washing and ironing about 12 white shirts every Saturday in preparations for the boys/men to wear to church on Sunday. When those shirts wore out, Mom would tear them into strips for hair styling purposes (she had the same awfully straight hair that I do) or for dusting or using for bread cloths. I remember her rolling the jelly rolls very gently with the powdered sugar dusted shirt piece. Not much got wasted on the farm...really the essence of Recycle, Reuse, Repurpose.


My grandpa used to say if grandma could have figured out how to use the pigs whistle she would have. Everything was repurposed and reused including socks. They make awesome dusting rags and work great for putting bars of soap into when they get too small. I used to iron nearly everything but never blocked any of my knitting or crocheting until recently.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

budasha said:


> It doesn't sound like a good idea to rent in your neck of the woods. Do agents get a commission to aggravate departing tenants?


Believe me, they pull this kind of crap all the time in Kansas, also. I rented briefly and had put down no deposit as it was owned by a student's father. He later sold it and less than a year later I moved out to a house I bought. I had paid my regular housekeeper to clean it with the understanding she would come back and re-do anything the landlord wanted done. He called, griping about how it wasn't clean, I told him how it was and asked what wasn't clean. His answer? Well, there was a dustpan on the counter with a cig butt in it-- and for that he wanted me to fork over more than $300. Yeah, real likely.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love orange, raspberry, cherry and apricot with chocolate.


Oh, am drooling badly!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow Caren, you could set up a bakery if you had a mind to. Just lovely. I can smell them all the way over here. Perfect with that coffee too. :thumbup:


Oh no not me 😱😱😁😁 it would turn into work instead of pleasure. This afternoon we made meat pasties. Seth wanted to see how to make them, he sent two to work with aunt Jamie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not a very good picture but could I have someone's honest opinion before I go any further .what do you see on the sock
> Asks doctor Sonja 😀


A very rounded goldfish, and I notice Norma spotted bubbles.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Love your coffee picture. Hope Seth doesn't wear you out


Thank you! Seth wears me out all the time. I take breaks occasionally get rejuvenated and am ready for another day. Works out good though because I wear him out too. 😱😱😁😁👍👍


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh no not me 😱😱😁😁 it would turn into work instead of pleasure. This afternoon we made meat pasties. Seth wanted to see how to make them, he sent two to work with aunt Jamie


Not eating meat would close those out for me, however, filled with the veggies would be just fine.

I agree about it then being work. We are so fortunate that it is just joy. Not sure about Seth though. He may end up being a Chef or at the very least, cooking for others in his home. I used to let my son cook like that and he is a hobby chef and his family enjoys his cooking. He did work during high school as a chef though in a family restaurant.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not a very good picture but could I have someone's honest opinion before I go any further .what do you see on the sock
> Asks doctor Sonja 😀


Your goldfish is cute I love it. Hmmm gives me an idea I have a goldfish pattern from an egg cozy I could use it on the little dress. It would have to be the second dress the first one is green 😱😱 I had start it make sure my tension was going to be propper. 😁😁


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Your goldfish is cute I love it. Hmmm gives me an idea I have a goldfish pattern from an egg cozy I could use it on the little dress. It would have to be the second dress the first one is green 😱😱 I had start it make sure my tension was going to be propper. 😁😁


Thank you . Isn't it great how we get ideas from one another. I can't remember if it was you or someone else who mentioned a heart on the heel of a sock pattern and it got me thinking of that little dress in white or pink with a border edge of red hearts 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Not a very good picture but could I have someone's honest opinion before I go any further .what do you see on the sock
> Asks doctor Sonja 😀


How cute...a goldfish and bubbles. Adorable. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Not eating meat would close those out for me, however, filled with the veggies would be just fine.
> 
> I agree about it then being work. We are so fortunate that it is just joy. Not sure about Seth though. He may end up being a Chef or at the very least, cooking for others in his home. I used to let my son cook like that and he is a hobby chef and his family enjoys his cooking. He did work during high school as a chef though in a family restaurant.


I was thinking I could make some veggie ones as well. Everyone of my bunch loves to cook. Chrissy and Jamie are the only two that don't have something to do with food I'm some shape or form. My oldest will tell,e I need to try this spice and that spice together they really do taste good. He usually gets the reluctant look before I taste to see ifhe is right. I guess evenChrissy has a lot of food knowledge, she has helped a few friends learn to eat for health.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . Isn't it great how we get ideas from one another. I can't remember if it was you or someone else who mentioned a heart on the heel of a sock pattern and it got me thinking of that little dress in white or pink with a border edge of red hearts
> Sonja


Oh that would be really pretty. I am thinking of too many things to do with this little dress, so many possibilities. With little matching socks way too sweet. The heart in the heel was someone else, very good idea though. The dress would look very dressy done in red with little pink hearts as well. Hmmmm


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Love is in the air!


Oh my your snow has up and gone. I still have lots left if you would like some. 😁😁 no I need to kep mint to make sure the water table is normal over the summer months.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry about your eyes being a bit blurry . But I'm glad everything is alright with them . I was having trouble seeing a goldfish too more like a piranha gone wrong 😄
> Sonja


Not different colors, Jeanette, just blurry.

Sonja, I had trouble seeing the fish outline and thought that the problem was with my blurred vision. Once I realized there were bubbles rising, the fish became a bit more apparent. The blurry part is because my eyes are still greatly dilated. I'm having trouble reading what I type here. In general, I can see fine, just the edges are fuzzy still. Fixing dinner may be rather interesting for all of us tonight. lol

Ohio Joy

Somewhat clearer if I take off my glasses.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh no not me 😱😱😁😁 it would turn into work instead of pleasure. This afternoon we made meat pasties. Seth wanted to see how to make them, he sent two to work with aunt Jamie


Yum Yum!! Aunt Jamie is a lucky lady!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Below Is my stash or about half, I have that many more tubs in the closet and a stray box or two. I also have 2 of the larger totes full of material and bags of stuffing and batting and other oddds and ends for sewing.

The yarn is what I'm thinking of using together for a sweater. There are shades of Orange in the green blue but not that shade of Orange. Opinions?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

or strawberries....


martina said:


> I think mint or orange go well with chocolate.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Current wips, so I really need to start a sweater don't I? ! Lol &#128513;

Sauteed veggies and garlic herb shrimp for lunch was yummy. Supper is going to be smoked sausage fried potatoes and green beans. Only 31 here today with wings chill in the 20s. So much for spring! Haven't caught up on reading yet hopefully later today. 

Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers

(((((Group hug) )))))


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Current wips, so I really need to start a sweater don't I? ! Lol &#128513;

Sauteed veggies and garlic herb shrimp for lunch was yummy. Supper is going to be smoked sausage fried potatoes and green beans. Only 31 here today with wings chill in the 20s. So much for spring! Haven't caught up on reading yet hopefully later today. 

Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers

(((((Group hug) )))))


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I worked in acrylics a long time,Now my space is cluttered and I use w/c ,often in my comfy chair, some old t shirts covering what I hope to keep unspotted ;o]]
and a bit of pastels or pencil for small things as enclosuresssss , encouragings for ill folk ertc, or to brighten their day.


Lurker 2 said:


> Curious to know which shawl you are making?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> Below Is my stash or about half, I have that many more tubs in the closet and a stray box or two. I also have 2 of the larger totes full of material and bags of stuffing and batting and other oddds and ends for sewing.
> 
> The yarn is what I'm thinking of using together for a sweater. There are shades of Orange in the green blue but not that shade of Orange. Opinions?


I like the two together but might depend on how much of each is being used.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely feet, anklet, & coffee; definitely not a bad thing becoming your mom either! Hope you have a good night at work and are enjoying it. Looking forward to seeing you in August.


Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> In a really good mood this morning other than the fact I have to work tonight. OMG I'M TURNING INTO MOM I had to clean a drop off the rim of my cup before I could that it :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: lol any who hope you all are having good days and wonderful nights


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely pictures.


Cashmeregma said:


> Love is in the air!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will keep you in mind/prayers for that. Sure to remember it as I just got back from the dentist myself and have to have a crown on April 2nd. To me that isn't nearly as dreadful though as you having to have a root canal.


budasha said:


> Thanks for asking. I haven't had the surgery yet. It was scheduled for April 1st but it dawned on me that it was just before Easter and would ruin my Easter. I asked if I could have the surgery delayed and I'm now set for Easter Monday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I honestly just see an orange dot (large) and some small white dots. Wait...I enlarged it and think it is a gold fish with bubbles. Didn't see the tail at first.


Swedenme said:


> Not a very good picture but could I have someone's honest opinion before I go any further .what do you see on the sock
> Asks doctor Sonja 😀


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hannah's was delivered Sunday and she loves it! Glad you had posted it on FB (I think it was you at least.)


Poledra65 said:


> Yes, Amazon, $25 or so, I am going to get one and wrap it up for my birthday. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks familiar (the tubs)...love the two yarns for the sweater.


Pup lover said:


> Below Is my stash or about half, I have that many more tubs in the closet and a stray box or two. I also have 2 of the larger totes full of material and bags of stuffing and batting and other oddds and ends for sewing.
> 
> The yarn is what I'm thinking of using together for a sweater. There are shades of Orange in the green blue but not that shade of Orange. Opinions?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love, love, love all your WIPs. Such gorgeous yarn. Your yarns are beautiful.


Pup lover said:


> Current wips, so I really need to start a sweater don't I? ! Lol 😁
> 
> Sauteed veggies and garlic herb shrimp for lunch was yummy. Supper is going to be smoked sausage fried potatoes and green beans. Only 31 here today with wings chill in the 20s. So much for spring! Haven't caught up on reading yet hopefully later today.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> apparently they won't go to court.


~~~Oh...thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I honestly just see an orange dot (large) and some small white dots. Wait...I enlarged it and think it is a gold fish with bubbles. Didn't see the tail at first.


It's ok I wasn't happy with it either so I have pulled it all out and started again it looks better this time or I think so 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Below Is my stash or about half, I have that many more tubs in the closet and a stray box or two. I also have 2 of the larger totes full of material and bags of stuffing and batting and other oddds and ends for sewing.
> 
> The yarn is what I'm thinking of using together for a sweater. There are shades of Orange in the green blue but not that shade of Orange. Opinions?


I love those colors together!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Current wips, so I really need to start a sweater don't I? ! Lol 😁
> 
> Sauteed veggies and garlic herb shrimp for lunch was yummy. Supper is going to be smoked sausage fried potatoes and green beans. Only 31 here today with wings chill in the 20s. So much for spring! Haven't caught up on reading yet hopefully later today.
> 
> ...


Only 3!!??? Looking good.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> cmaliza
> Okay...I have vented....some. :? Oh...after the 3-hour wait....on their way back to a room...they passed the nurses said:
> 
> 
> > ~~~This was in an emergency room....not on a ward. And when asked, one nurse said they were not busy at all. :?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How ridiculous...what does being a PhD candidate have to do with brest feeding and prenatal classes; absolustely nothing. Idiots! Glad the baby is better.


~~~not only ridiculous, but VERY insulting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Below Is my stash or about half, I have that many more tubs in the closet and a stray box or two. I also have 2 of the larger totes full of material and bags of stuffing and batting and other oddds and ends for sewing.
> 
> The yarn is what I'm thinking of using together for a sweater. There are shades of Orange in the green blue but not that shade of Orange. Opinions?


Looks similar to the amount I have!
A bit tricky to tell with the orange.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Current wips, so I really need to start a sweater don't I? ! Lol 😁
> 
> Sauteed veggies and garlic herb shrimp for lunch was yummy. Supper is going to be smoked sausage fried potatoes and green beans. Only 31 here today with wings chill in the 20s. So much for spring! Haven't caught up on reading yet hopefully later today.
> 
> ...


I did Lala's simple shawl too, late last year- because I needed a rapid one for a commission- but it was in optical white.
I've just come home from doing a quick grocery shop, with the ingredients again for scalloped potatoes- I won't try it again in the slow cooker, though- that was not entirely successful!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My experience at our hospitals has been almost 100% positive, but the office staff, nurses and techs observed during the most recent three eye doctor visits were less than stellar. I thought my request for an appointment before 9:00 a.m. or after 4:00 p.m. on any day was going to have them blowing a gasket...she still went through the entire appointment book naming off every open time slot. It wasn't an emergency so I just wanted the first one open that fit either of those criteria so that school wouldn't be so disrupted. I'd think that would be a common request, but it seemed to really stump them.


~~~~I know the hospital my DH & I go to have the most fabulous nurses. I don't think it's the nurses so much as the general running of the hospital. There was an attitude that can be "infectious". :-( 
Anyway...the baby is doing much better (was NOT given the mom's asthma meds). :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a question for the Canadian and European people-- Do any of you or family take either Advair or Spiriva in inhaler form? If so, how much do your meds run for one month? The hip-replace friend has found that these meds together will cost her more than her month's rent!!! I keep hearing that in Canada and Europe drugs are so much cheaper.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~I know the hospital my DH & I go to have the most fabulous nurses. I don't think it's the nurses so much as the general running of the hospital. There was an attitude that can be "infectious". :-(
> Anyway...the baby is doing much better (was NOT given the mom's asthma meds). :thumbup:


Thank God and thank God.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Not a very good picture but could I have someone's honest opinion before I go any further .what do you see on the sock
> Asks doctor Sonja 😀


Gold fish


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~This was in an emergency room....not on a ward. And when asked, one nurse said they were not busy at all. :?


Then they definitely should have been giving much better care!! Hope that things are much better now and I would definitely report it. I always fill out the surveys the hospitals and Dr s office sends and I'm always honest!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Only 3!!??? Looking good.


  well.....guess there probably really about 3 more that have been languishing for quite awhile someday will decide if I'm finishing them or frogging them


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks. We are already talking about next year and planning ahead for it. We will enter three drawings this year. KiKi, the cat drawing he did for me for my Christmas gift and the deer he drew for his Christmas card. I want him to get the experience this year and be thankful for the honor. I am glad his reputation as an artist has brought him to the point that he is being encouraged to enter this art competition. I don't want to get his hopes too high because I know what levels of depression he can get to if he feels rejected and not valued. As far as I am concerned, he is a winner in my book for just coming back to drawing and far exceeding what I thought he could do. It has taken encouragement and positive guidance from many people to bring him to the level of an artist that he is now. I am encouraged that he will continue to get better. I do think I need to get his eyes checked though. He is complaining of dry eyes. He has had his eye muscles detached and reattached twice so I know his eyes are fragile.


~~~I think we are all glad that Matthew will share his art with us. He truly has talent, and it is beautiful! It is a treat to watch him draw...and to see his final works. It is an honest response from us....he IS GOOD! And we enjoy his company at the KAP. I am glad that we can contribute to a positive experience and atmosphere for him. He has gained a whole bunch of aunties and some uncles, too! We all care for him. I hope he knows that! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> This put tears in my eyes. How wonderful to know that we can make a positive change in someone's life. I am thrilled to hear the change in his life with new confidence. Just love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~Nicely said, Cashmeregma! :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I have a question for the Canadian and European people-- Do any of you or family take either Advair or Spiriva in inhaler form? If so, how much do your meds run for one month? The hip-replace friend has found that these meds together will cost her more than her month's rent!!! I keep hearing that in Canada and Europe drugs are so much cheaper.


Here inthe UK if the medicine is prescribed by a doctor you pay around £9 per item. If you ard over 60 or could be 65 it's free.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I like the two together but might depend on how much of each is being used.


Was planning on using them evenly, here is a better picture


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Was planning on using them evenly, here is a better picture


Lovely colours, they should mix well together


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> Was planning on using them evenly, here is a better picture


Those wiser than I usually say to have one be a bit more dominant (the tweedy) but you could use close to the same amount.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not a very good picture but could I have someone's honest opinion before I go any further .what do you see on the sock
> Asks doctor Sonja 😀


I see a goldfish and some bubbles. (I hope that's what you wanted me to see.) Fun socks!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Actually, it does. Some of the "religions" like JW do encourage their people not to get involved in issues outside their church. This is one religion that I have found do not acknowledge any beliefs but their own.


~~~Thanks for explaining it better for me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, I'm picturing your hair like this when you had it long, perhaps fuller in front and on top.


Hahaha, a long time ago


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren wrote:
and we are not going to be a bit surprised if he takes top honors. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I agree!


~~~Goes without saying! He gets top honors from us! It is nice to hear that he is growing, partly through his interaction with us. The world would be poorer if he had not decided to share his talent. I look forward to see where he can take this.

(I have to admit, too, that I am so jealous of his gift! Sure wish I could do what he does!)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Congratulations to Matthew - hope he really does well at the competition. He is quite the artist.
> 
> Now, I am finally caught up.


~~~I forget...when is this competition? IS it part of a show/exhibition?


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

My Dear Sweethearts,
I am only on page 34, so I am trying to catch up. Life has surely gotten in the way.
I went in to my Doctor;s office today for a scheduled Medicare Physical. I tried to tell them that the lower leg (inner) was really hurting and I felt that I either had another clot or the one in my thigh/groin had traveled. I was told that I couldnt have another venus Doppler because it would cancel out the payment for medicare.
That is o.k. as I see the vein specialist tomorrow. I got a call from their office to confirm my appointment tomorrow and I told them I definitely would be there as it had been so painful. The young lady on the other end of the line told me that she wish I had told them I was hurting, they would have gotten me in sooner. Live and learn!
Our baby daughter was in Vicksburg today so we went to lunch together. It was so good to hug her and get to visit a little.
Jeanette, the yarnit is absolutely wonderful. I have to figure out the right way to put my strap on as in the picture it is different and I think it would prevent it flipping over. I love it so much, within the next couple of months I want to get another one just for when I am making two socks at one time. It is the neatest thing I have seen in a long time. I always think of the friend who gave it to me and send up a little prayer for her. I am very humbled when people do sweet things for me as I dont feel deserving but I just thank God for blessing my life with such sweet souls He has blessed my life with. I will try and get a picture of the socks with the Cascade Heritage Prints. It is really pretty and hope I can match the socks.
SAM, Thank you for the great opening. I loved and saved the directions to the Rivulet Scarf. In regards to Hickory. My MIL used to put cod liver oil on Pups food once a week and he always had the prettiest coat and never had any itching problems.
KATY NORA, So good to see you posting. I am so glad so many people turned out for Micks memorial. This speaks volumes as to the kind man he must have been.
MARY,Congratulations on the new addition to the family. I had one 22 baby but she sure didnt weigh 10#. Poor Moma! Please curl up with knitting or reading on your day off. Work will always be there. Look whos talking. LOL! I am so thrilled for Matthew that he is going to be a part of an art competition. All of his Aunties here are going to be pulling for him.
KAYE JO, I love the seafoam, peachy color. I missed what you are making but it is going to be pretty. Everything you make is.
MELLIE, How exciting that you discovered more family. We can never have too much can we. I am so sorry those ole h/as are continuing. You are on my prayer list for a good report on March 30th. You are not alone in this. You are loved here and Prayer Warriors are at work lifting you up.
DONNA (SOUTHERN GAL), I am so very sorry to hear of the passing of your Dad. He was a loving man and was loved back. You are so blessed to have had him for a Dad. Your Mom had 63 wonderful years with the love of her life. Yall were all there as he left for Heaven. Christians never die. Isnt it comforting to know that you will see him again someday?
CATHY, My sincerest condolences in the loss of your ex. You did everything you could to help him and your daughter tried hard to be a part of his life. Rest in the knowledge that he is now healed of the demons of alcoholism. It truly is a disease and a hard one to battle.
JEANETTE, I am thrilled there is nothing serious with your grandsons eye. What a relief and PTL.
MARGARET, Forgive me but I forget when Feats for Socks is. I cant wait to see some pictures. Continue to remember your family in prayer in the loss of your MIL.
JOSEPHINE, How very proud you must be of your daughter. I am sure her musical was wonderful. Stick you chest out Moma. Glad you are safely home and getting to make another trip before your knee surgery.
JUNE, I LOVE YOU, SWEET LADY, and am praying for work for your DGS. He is smart to have been putting resumes out there and I am sure with his talent someone will snap him up soon.
KIWI, Good to hear your daughter is doing well.
DARALENE, my heart, I am so saddened to hear you are having pain in your back. Listen to your body. Get off your feet and put heat to it. Take something for the pain. Use your laser. We will just pray that all the conservative methods help and give you some relief. I know you will enjoy your family but please dont overextend.
(D) JOY, Praying for relief of pain from FM and arthritis for you.
GWEN, I know how you feel frogging. I frogged so much when I was first learning to do the toe up socks. Which do you all prefer (BTW), the kfb or the M1R and M1L for the increases on the toe?
SONJA, I cant even imagine what your knitting will be like in a few years when already after a short time you are turning out such intricate, beautiful peaces. Your work is just the best. I want to be like you when I grow up. I love peach and your little baby outfit is just adorable. You have found your thing in turning out such precious baby sets and I am sure you are being blessed for donating these to those less fortunate.
CAROL, The Iditarod play by play was wonderful. This is so interesting.
Off to knit and read some more. I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yours are a lot prettier than the ones I made . Did you use extra thin yarn or thread ? I had forgotten about making buttons I'm going to make some again . Thank you purple for jogging my memory . Here's a picture of some buttons I made before christmas . I tried a few different methods .


~~~Those are so cute! Are the red ones buttons, too? They look like oval balls to me. Am I seeing them wrong? Do you have a source for the pattern for the red ones? I'd like to try those.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Below Is my stash or about half, I have that many more tubs in the closet and a stray box or two. I also have 2 of the larger totes full of material and bags of stuffing and batting and other oddds and ends for sewing.
> 
> The yarn is what I'm thinking of using together for a sweater. There are shades of Orange in the green blue but not that shade of Orange. Opinions?


I think those yarns would look great together in a sweater..


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Was planning on using them evenly, here is a better picture


The colors sure look different in this photo, looks more yellow than orange here.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bulldog, I am so glad that you are finally getting to see someone who is a specialist and will listen to your concerns. Kindly inform how things go when you get home. Not snooping, just concerned for your health. I love the summaries.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Those wiser than I usually say to have one be a bit more dominant (the tweedy) but you could use close to the same amount.


Have not heard that but sounds logical and should be able to do that, will have to check yardage once i decide on a pattern.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Finally caught up as I am trying to nod off to sleep. Matthew does feel the love from this group. If you only knew how often he asks me to photograph the progress on his drawings and share the process with each of you. I don't always take the picture when he thinks I should. The dog drawing is coming along nicely so I will take another picture soon. I will try to get a picture of some of my origami boxes before gifting the current set. I now have 22 lids made and 20 bottoms made. I only work a half day tomorrow so that I can take Matthew to the dentist and the doctor all on the same day. Dentist office is taking x-rays and scheduling an appointment to take care of some cavities that he has. Doctor appointment is just so we can renew his medication. I will have knitting time while waiting for him and then I will be meeting up with a friend later in the day. Matthew might go with me to meet with my friend since she will have the drawings we want for the competition. 

I do tell Matthew that you send your love and encouragement to him. He knows he has friends all over the world who are wishing him well in the competition as well as with his drawings in general. He has his treasures from so many of you on display in his room. Some things are used for his fidgeting and others are enjoyable for him to see as he sits and draws. 

Time for me to get some sleep. There is talk of possibly working the whole weekend again so I like to stay rested to endure such a schedule. 

I wish each of you good health and happy knitting times.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I see only the pictures that are here between mailss. where can I see his art?
bet



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think we are all glad that Matthew will share his art with us. He truly has talent, and it is beautiful! It is a treat to watch him draw...and to see his final works. It is an honest response from us....he IS GOOD! And we enjoy his company at the KAP. I am glad that we can contribute to a positive experience and atmosphere for him. He has gained a whole bunch of aunties and some uncles, too! We all care for him. I hope he knows that! :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The colors sure look different in this photo, looks more yellow than orange here.


The solid color is definitely orange. The multi colored has yellow and orange.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

ps i did oils in the early 80 s and reallly reactedd
.. heaps of very dizzy timess.. 20 yrs ago i developed a deep reaction to the environment and neeesd to be careful what I asm in, likely not oils ever again. church?? no too much perfume, oy
b

I like oils lots, good easy blending etcc. I hope to get slow gel for acrylics and see if that compares well. bet



purplelady said:


> I worked in acrylics a long time,Now my space is cluttered and I use w/c ,often in my comfy chair, some old t shirts covering what I hope to keep unspotted ;o]]
> and a bit of pastels or pencil for small things as enclosuresssss , encouragings for ill folk ertc, or to brighten their day.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: And weren't they awful to try and sleep with!


~~~That is my memory of rags in the hair! I have naturally curly hair...not sure why mom tied my hair in rags???? But, she did!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

purplelady said:


> what lousy treatment fo the babe !!!!!!!!!!
> ggggggrg.. I have a beef too. DXed w/ diabetes several yrs ago and there is a system to teach new patients, so we take good care, I am banned fron that cuz I have canceled 3 appts for not being well enuff to go.
> THIS is a health thing and they do not allow a chg for ailmernts???
> and worse , I mentioned this to a local gal, she added to that by saying they dumped her daug too, and early 40 s gal,,over 20 yrs ina wheelchair and w/o details said they did that to AMY, g rrrrrrrrrrrrr, was hard to believe my ears,,, where do we turn when they are monopolizing the health field, buying up ALL the small placess to be their own and they make the rules to suit their wallet and egos since that, a double g rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,, bet


~~~Purple....just NOT acceptable! I am so sorry. You would think in this day & age health care would be better. I KNOW they know the right thing to do....they just don't. really sad. Where is the pride in one's work???? Let alone, care for fellow humans?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

purplelady said:


> 'o}} "o]] "o]] !!!!!!!
> bets\


~~~Hmmmmm?????


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is chilly, but the sun is shining. Seth and I have been busy baking almond-pear pastries. This afternoon he wants to make meat pies, we will see about that one.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need. Hugs to all and gentle hugs to those who's FM is not playing nicely.


~~~~Oh....YUM! What else is there to say? :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

martina said:


> I think mint or orange go well with chocolate.


~~~Oh yes!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Betty* I've only use the kitchener stitch on the toes of socks. I'm not nearly as good as you are with sock knitting. By the way, with my yarnit I just did as the picture showed in the pamphlet that came with it. I put the strap in one side slot and out the other. Works fine. Also the lady I "spoke" with via email said you can do socks two at a time if you pull from the outside out one hole in the yarnit and pull from the center through the other hole. Now of course I haven't tried it yet but it made sense to me. So glad you got one. You of all folks deserved it.  Also I am so glad you see the other doctor tomorrow. Please let us know what he says. If you don't you're liable to get a phone call...LOL! Love you to pieces Betty.



Bulldog said:


> My Dear Sweethearts,
> I am only on page 34, so I am trying to catch up. Life has surely gotten in the way.
> I went in to my Doctor;s office today for a scheduled Medicare Physical. I tried to tell them that the lower leg (inner) was really hurting and I felt that I either had another clot or the one in my thigh/groin had traveled. I was told that I couldnt have another venus Doppler because it would cancel out the payment for medicare.
> That is o.k. as I see the vein specialist tomorrow. I got a call from their office to confirm my appointment tomorrow and I told them I definitely would be there as it had been so painful. The young lady on the other end of the line told me that she wish I had told them I was hurting, they would have gotten me in sooner. Live and learn!
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My mom never used rags, some horrible plastic rollers, I had ringlets for years as my dad loved it that way :roll: my hair is wavy when long but now that its short it curls nicely & has lots of body so thankfully I don't. Have to fuss with it


~~~Me, too! Sometimes I forget to even brush it after washing....it just curls up. I am thankful!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~oops.....a Gwennie!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Puplover,

I love your yarns together. I guess the only way to know for sure if they go well together is to do a swatch.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> In a really good mood this morning other than the fact I have to work tonight. OMG I'M TURNING INTO MOM I had to clean a drop off the rim of my cup before I could that it :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: lol any who hope you all are having good days and wonderful nights


~~~You will be often reminded of your mom...by you! But....that is NOT a bad thing! She is a grand role model! You could do worse for sure! Be proud!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I also have naturally curly hair though over the years it has come and gone. It was very curly as a baby but as I got older it was just wavy. Then one year when I had three surgeries in a relatively short period of time, it went completely straight and stayed that way for several years. My stylist
blamed it on the anesthesia.

I had always thought I would like straight hair, but I was dissuaded of that idea pretty quickly.

A few years ago, it started to curl again.. No rhyme or reason this time but I'm happy not to have to fuss with it-just wash and wear.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember washing and ironing about 12 white shirts every Saturday in preparations for the boys/men to wear to church on Sunday. When those shirts wore out, Mom would tear them into strips for hair styling purposes (she had the same awfully straight hair that I do) or for dusting or using for bread cloths. I remember her rolling the jelly rolls very gently with the powdered sugar dusted shirt piece. Not much got wasted on the farm...really the essence of Recycle, Reuse, Repurpose.


~~~My Dad's shirts only became rags after the collars were turned and those wore out!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Love is in the air!


~~~What beautiful spots in your house...and that you find them & share! Thanks!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

budasha said:


> Unbelievable that they would treat anyone this way, let alone a baby!


~~~yeah.....it doesn't make sense to me. Luckily, the baby is doing well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yours are a lot prettier than the ones I made . Did you use extra thin yarn or thread ? I had forgotten about making buttons I'm going to make some again . Thank you purple for jogging my memory . Here's a picture of some buttons I made before christmas . I tried a few different methods .


Very pretty!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

budasha said:


> Great pictures. Love the ones with the huskies wearing their booties. They don't seem to mind and are probably thankful to keep their feet warm.


~~~The booties are essential to the health of the dogs' feet. Booties last about 100 miles. Think of the math: 16 dogs X 4 feet: 1100 miles /100 64 booties needed for each change X ~11 changes = ~704 booties. Say they cost $1 each....that's $704 just for booties. Mushing is an $$$$ sport. Food for dogs & musher, sleds (2-3/musher) warm clothing for dogs and musher; straw at every stop...other equipment, meds....plus the whole year of keeping, feeding, and training the dogs.

Just think of the math questions that can be created with this topic alone! Ohhh...it was SUCH a rich source for teaching!

PS.....sorry about my soap box....I just really got excited about the richness of this topic for school! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lump and bumps oh yes definitely hard to get to sleep in . One time my mum tried pipe cleaners what a nightmare . She twisted my hair round them and folded the ends over . In the morning couldn't get them out my hair was that tangled and when she combed my hair . Think of Michael Jackson when he was young and you will get the picture what a hairstyle 😀


Ouch! Just thinking about that makes my head hurt! :-D


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

forgot to attach the mail and not able to recall now, sorry.
bet


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hmmmmm?????


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not a very good picture but could I have someone's honest opinion before I go any further .what do you see on the sock
> Asks doctor Sonja 😀


~~~BUBBLES! gulg glug......


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I had a similar hairstyle when my mother decided that I should have a perm as I had finally been allowed to grow my hair longer (I was 12) and she thought it looked untidy.....think stuffing bursting out of a mattress. :shock:


 :shock: Oh what a visual!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> So does raspberry.


~~~Absolutely! and strawberry.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> In a really good mood this morning other than the fact I have to work tonight. OMG I'M TURNING INTO MOM I had to clean a drop off the rim of my cup before I could that it :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: lol any who hope you all are having good days and wonderful nights


Hi Jamie! Good to see you. you are probably at work by now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not a very good picture but could I have someone's honest opinion before I go any further .what do you see on the sock
> Asks doctor Sonja 😀


A fish!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~That is my memory of rags in the hair! I have naturally curly hair...not sure why mom tied my hair in rags???? But, she did!


I wonder why?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I also have naturally curly hair though over the years it has come and gone. It was very curly as a baby but as I got older it was just wavy. Then one year when I had three surgeries in a relatively short period of time, it went completely straight and stayed that way for several years. My stylist
> blamed it on the anesthesia.
> 
> I had always thought I would like straight hair, but I was dissuaded of that idea pretty quickly.
> ...


How nice!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank God and thank God.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sonja, it took me a bit to see the fish; but once I realized the white bits were bubbles rising, the fish became self-evident. Before anyone else posted it. Cute work.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Part of the problem might be that my eyes are still dilated from my visit to the optometrist this morning. Everything is fine on that front. Thankfully.


So glad that the eyes are fine.

If it was me, I wouldn't be on the computer. I can barely see for 24 hours after my eyes are dilated.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh no not me 😱😱😁😁 it would turn into work instead of pleasure. This afternoon we made meat pasties. Seth wanted to see how to make them, he sent two to work with aunt Jamie


Yum!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pg 65 Not going to get caught up tonight.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Then they definitely should have been giving much better care!! Hope that things are much better now and I would definitely report it. I always fill out the surveys the hospitals and Dr s office sends and I'm always honest!!!


~~~I'm glad you do. Sure hope your "egg-head" is better. :lol:


----------



## sheepy (Mar 24, 2015)

Hello Tami, I finally registered!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Purplelady, sorry you have allergy to oil paints, as you love them. Hope the gel works well for you. I am a beginner in watercolor.
Daralene, hate to think of you fussing so on house when you are having back problem. Though I know you will enjoy niece's visit.
Julie, the shawl I'm knitting is called Imogene I bought at Yarns On First in Napa, CA. Web address is www.JosepH.com. later ill look up site to see if there is a pic.
PulLover, love your knitting projects.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just a note before I go to bed. I have a dear friend of many years. She has been in a nursing home since her total knee surgery. She was notified Sunday night that her grandson (whom she adopted) killed himself. His memorial service is tomorrow and I know this is going to be hard on her. This precious lady has had so much heartache over the years but has relied on her faith and spent her life doing for others. Please remember her in prayer.
It will probably be tomorrow night before I can post as we plan to go to Sams after seeing the doctor (I am going to get a riding cart).
As to hair, I have always had fine, straight hair. I used to coat it in dippity do and roll it on brush rollers. It was horrible sleeping on those things. When I was a little girl Daddy used to take me to the beauty shop for perms. I remember them burning and smelling awful. I always looked like I had stuck my finger in a light socket! Hated those perms.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just a note before I go to bed. I have a dear friend of many years. She has been in a nursing home since her total knee surgery. She was notified Sunday night that her grandson (whom she adopted) killed himself. His memorial service is tomorrow and I know this is going to be hard on her. This precious lady has had so much heartache over the years but has relied on her faith and spent her life doing for others. Please remember her in prayer.
> It will probably be tomorrow night before I can post as we plan to go to Sams after seeing the doctor (I am going to get a riding cart).
> As to hair, I have always had fine, straight hair. I used to coat it in dippity do and roll it on brush rollers. It was horrible sleeping on those things. When I was a little girl Daddy used to take me to the beauty shop for perms. I remember them burning and smelling awful. I always looked like I had stuck my finger in a light socket! Hated those perms.
> I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


We have so much in common....your hair always looks so lovely in your photos. I wonder if they still make DippityDo?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Purplelady, sorry you have allergy to oil paints, as you love them. Hope the gel works well for you. I am a beginner in watercolor.
> Daralene, hate to think of you fussing so on house when you are having back problem. Though I know you will enjoy niece's visit.
> Julie, the shawl I'm knitting is called Imogene I bought at Yarns On First in Napa, CA. Web address is www.JosepH.com. later ill look up site to see if there is a pic.
> PulLover, love your knitting projects.


Thanks, Joy!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It is always so tragic when someone takes their own life, what a waste.
My DILs only brother shot himself about 10 yrs ago & his mother found the body, she has never been the same.
I'm so sorry for your dear friend.
I hope you get some positive answers from the vascular doctor tomorrow.



Bulldog said:


> Just a note before I go to bed. I have a dear friend of many years. She has been in a nursing home since her total knee surgery. She was notified Sunday night that her grandson (whom she adopted) killed himself. His memorial service is tomorrow and I know this is going to be hard on her. This precious lady has had so much heartache over the years but has relied on her faith and spent her life doing for others. Please remember her in prayer.
> It will probably be tomorrow night before I can post as we plan to go to Sams after seeing the doctor (I am going to get a riding cart).
> As to hair, I have always had fine, straight hair. I used to coat it in dippity do and roll it on brush rollers. It was horrible sleeping on those things. When I was a little girl Daddy used to take me to the beauty shop for perms. I remember them burning and smelling awful. I always looked like I had stuck my finger in a light socket! Hated those perms.
> I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My kids like to laugh at our wedding picture & their Dads Afro, he always wears a cap now & his hair has thinned & straightened as he aged but when young it was so curly.
Mine is much curlier now since it is short but both of our boys have straight hair, how strange is that?
DILs hair is very curly & so is GDs


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> I see a goldfish and some bubbles. (I hope that's what you wanted me to see.) Fun socks!!


Yes thank you but I wasn't happy with it so I pulled it all out and started again . I am a lot happier with it now 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Me, too! Sometimes I forget to even brush it after washing....it just curls up. I am thankful!


Oohhhh now I am sooo jealous if I didn't brush my hair after washing it someone would give me a hat 😀 a pointy one


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Betty, many prayers for your friend. Such a tragedy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> My Dear Sweethearts,
> I am only on page 34, so I am trying to catch up. Life has surely gotten in the way.
> I went in to my Doctor;s office today for a scheduled Medicare Physical. I tried to tell them that the lower leg (inner) was really hurting and I felt that I either had another clot or the one in my thigh/groin had traveled. I was told that I couldnt have another venus Doppler because it would cancel out the payment for medicare.
> That is o.k. as I see the vein specialist tomorrow. I got a call from their office to confirm my appointment tomorrow and I told them I definitely would be there as it had been so painful. The young lady on the other end of the line told me that she wish I had told them I was hurting, they would have gotten me in sooner. Live and learn!
> ...


Thank you so much for your compliment Betty . I think as long as I have yarn I will keep knitting . I really enjoy doing it . Even if the plan I had to knit picture socks is giving me trouble at the moment . 
I hope you get some kind of relief from the pain in your leg soon 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Those are so cute! Are the red ones buttons, too? They look like oval balls to me. Am I seeing them wrong? Do you have a source for the pattern for the red ones? I'd like to try those.


The red ones I made by knitting a small square using those little graphs you use for christmas ornaments .and just covered some plain buttons I had . Used a running stitch to pull it all together at the back . I have now got a pack of the proper metal buttons to use next time I make some 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yum Yum!! Aunt Jamie is a lucky lady!


Thank you! They were a bit dry though. I will make up a bit more filling and make sure to add gravy. Going to make some with biscuit/scone dough too. Can cheat and buy the premade ones. Flatten then out put the filling in one and top with another. Pinch it together and bake.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Betty, many prayers for your friend. Such a tragedy.


From me too Betty . I hope she finds the strength to get through this terrible tragedy 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~There is...however, their pediatrician is at Swedish Covenant. Awkward. She needs to talk with the pediatrician, plus write a letter to the hospital. She is a PhD candidate who ran into some obnoxious treatment from her university while she was pregnant (insurance officer told her since she was a PhD student she did not need prenatal or breast-feeding classes! She should know what to do) Of course, he denied ever saying such a thing and the school backed him up, when she filed a complaint. But that school has been making many similar "errors" of late. Really losing my respect rapidly!
> 
> Being who she is....I expect that DN will make some waves...she is fast becoming adept at that....and effectively, too. :thumbup:
> 
> The baby is doing better...once they got home.


I am glad baby is getting better. I hope there is an alternative hospital they could use in future.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I had a lovely time with the coven, two ladies brought their grown up daughters who both crochet and sew. We had a great time except I was not able to knit as one of the cats stole a knitting needle!

We are off to get some plants for Mr Ps garden and some silk flowers for my hat this morning. And then maybe a gentle swim this afternoon.

Healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~That is my memory of rags in the hair! I have naturally curly hair...not sure why mom tied my hair in rags???? But, she did!


It makes it easier to take care of the curly hair, less tangles and such. That is what my aunt always said, I figured she was a hair dresser so must know what she was talking about.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~Oh....YUM! What else is there to say? :thumbup: :lol:


Thanks 😊😊


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Caren, sending you a great big hug xxxxx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have so much in common....your hair always looks so lovely in your photos. I wonder if they still make DippityDo?


I saw some as recent as three years ago so they might. I know they make similar products with different names.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Caren, sending you a great big hug xxxxx


Good morning Josephine, thank you for the hugs 😊😊 sending hugs right back to you. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Josephine, thank you for the hugs 😊😊 sending hugs right back to you. xxx


You're welcome and thank you. Off to the garden centre now xx


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Purple monster pants for you to wear while recuperating---I can visualize it and love it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ohio Joy (jheiens) has her birthday today,
Happy birthday, Joy, and may there be many more to come!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I had a lovely time with the coven, two ladies brought their grown up daughters who both crochet and sew. We had a great time except I was not able to knit as one of the cats stole a knitting needle!
> 
> We are off to get some plants for Mr Ps garden and some silk flowers for my hat this morning. And then maybe a gentle swim this afternoon.
> 
> Healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all.


Does sound like a lovely time. Naughty kitty. Oh lucky you I am so looking forward to being able to get out to the gardens. I didn't get to have my indior garden this winter with the backroom being worked on. 
Gentle hugs for you too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ohio Joy (jheiens) has her birthday today,
> Happy birthday, Joy, and may there be many more to come!


Happy birthday from me too Joy .Hope you have a lovely day 🎂💐
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ohio Joy (jheiens) has her birthday today,
> Happy birthday, Joy, and may there be many more to come!


Happy birthday from me too!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I had a similar hairstyle when my mother decided that I should have a perm as I had finally been allowed to grow my hair longer (I was 12) and she thought it looked untidy.....think stuffing bursting out of a mattress. :shock:


 :shock: Oh Gosh! LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh no not me 😱😱😁😁 it would turn into work instead of pleasure. This afternoon we made meat pasties. Seth wanted to see how to make them, he sent two to work with aunt Jamie


Yummo! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you! They were a bit dry though. I will make up a bit more filling and make sure to add gravy. Going to make some with biscuit/scone dough too. Can cheat and buy the premade ones. Flatten then out put the filling in one and top with another. Pinch it together and bake.


That sounds very good. I wonder if won ton wrappers would work? I bought some in the dairy section and made baked crab Rangoon and also made some ravioli with them. Hmmmm....may have to try those.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I have a question for the Canadian and European people-- Do any of you or family take either Advair or Spiriva in inhaler form? If so, how much do your meds run for one month? The hip-replace friend has found that these meds together will cost her more than her month's rent!!! I keep hearing that in Canada and Europe drugs are so much cheaper.


 :shock: Good heavens! My mum uses Spiriva inhaler.... $6.20 here. We have Medicare system, similar to UK and I think Canada. Mind you that price is for someone with a pension card. Am pretty sure the full cost is around $30.... How on earth can someone afford their medication if it is priced as high as rent!! :shock: Terrible.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Then they definitely should have been giving much better care!! Hope that things are much better now and I would definitely report it. I always fill out the surveys the hospitals and Dr s office sends and I'm always honest!!!


Completely off subject....but I was wondering how your
DH likes his new job now? Or is he still in training?
I know you're enjoying the time off before school starts again.
Junek


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you, Julie, Sonja and Caren for the birthday wishes. So glad the three of you are sisters of my heart.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ohio Joy (jheiens) has her birthday today,
> Happy birthday, Joy, and may there be many more to come!


Happy Birthday Joy from me too. I hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I am caught up. Very tired (still). 10.30pm so I am off to bed.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My dear Betty, you never forget to mention everyone in your notes. You're such a blessing. I'm so glad you joined the KTP...I only wish I lived closer. It would be wonderful to be able to knit and visit together!
I'm so glad your vein Dr's office personnel is more understanding of your pain than your idiot family Dr. I sure hope you can go back to your former Dr.
Take care, dear sister of my heart.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Finally caught up as I am trying to nod off to sleep. Matthew does feel the love from this group. If you only knew how often he asks me to photograph the progress on his drawings and share the process with each of you. I don't always take the picture when he thinks I should. The dog drawing is coming along nicely so I will take another picture soon. I will try to get a picture of some of my origami boxes before gifting the current set. I now have 22 lids made and 20 bottoms made. I only work a half day tomorrow so that I can take Matthew to the dentist and the doctor all on the same day. Dentist office is taking x-rays and scheduling an appointment to take care of some cavities that he has. Doctor appointment is just so we can renew his medication. I will have knitting time while waiting for him and then I will be meeting up with a friend later in the day. Matthew might go with me to meet with my friend since she will have the drawings we want for the competition.
> 
> I do tell Matthew that you send your love and encouragement to him. He knows he has friends all over the world who are wishing him well in the competition as well as with his drawings in general. He has his treasures from so many of you on display in his room. Some things are used for his fidgeting and others are enjoyable for him to see as he sits and draws.
> 
> ...


It's always a pleasure to see your notes as I'm aware how busy your schedule is.
I think Matthew is a wonderful addition to our Tea Party and I'm glad he loves us as much as we love him.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just a note before I go to bed. I have a dear friend of many years. She has been in a nursing home since her total knee surgery. She was notified Sunday night that her grandson (whom she adopted) killed himself. His memorial service is tomorrow and I know this is going to be hard on her. This precious lady has had so much heartache over the years but has relied on her faith and spent her life doing for others. Please remember her in prayer.
> It will probably be tomorrow night before I can post as we plan to go to Sams after seeing the doctor (I am going to get a riding cart).
> As to hair, I have always had fine, straight hair. I used to coat it in dippity do and roll it on brush rollers. It was horrible sleeping on those things. When I was a little girl Daddy used to take me to the beauty shop for perms. I remember them burning and smelling awful. I always looked like I had stuck my finger in a light socket! Hated those perms.
> I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


I'll keep your friend in prayer. Really such a sad situation!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Betty, how tragic for your friend. My deepest sympathy for her.
Ohio Joy, have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I had a lovely time with the coven, two ladies brought their grown up daughters who both crochet and sew. We had a great time except I was not able to knit as one of the cats stole a knitting needle!
> 
> We are off to get some plants for Mr Ps garden and some silk flowers for my hat this morning. And then maybe a gentle swim this afternoon.
> 
> Healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all.


Good morning, Josephine. I wish we had sunshine. We have a very "watery-looking" sun trying to shine with little success. I'm so tired of winter and we've not had the weather so many have had!!
Enjoy your day!
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh no not me 😱😱😁😁 it would turn into work instead of pleasure. This afternoon we made meat pasties. Seth wanted to see how to make them, he sent two to work with aunt Jamie


Mmmmm- looks so good.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ohio Joy (jheiens) has her birthday today,
> Happy birthday, Joy, and may there be many more to come!


Dearest Joy, wishing you a very special happy birthday. Hope you get to celebrate all year!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Sheepy! So nice to see a newbie that obviously knows Tami. You will love this tea party; always a pot of tea (or whatever) and an empty chair. Lots of sharing and caring here. Let us know what you are working on.


sheepy said:


> Hello Tami, I finally registered!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Below Is my stash or about half, I have that many more tubs in the closet and a stray box or two. I also have 2 of the larger totes full of material and bags of stuffing and batting and other oddds and ends for sewing.
> 
> The yarn is what I'm thinking of using together for a sweater. There are shades of Orange in the green blue but not that shade of Orange. Opinions?


I think that colour combination is very pretty.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So do we get to see the new version?


Swedenme said:


> Yes thank you but I wasn't happy with it so I pulled it all out and started again . I am a lot happier with it now
> Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Current wips, so I really need to start a sweater don't I? ! Lol 😁
> 
> Sauteed veggies and garlic herb shrimp for lunch was yummy. Supper is going to be smoked sausage fried potatoes and green beans. Only 31 here today with wings chill in the 20s. So much for spring! Haven't caught up on reading yet hopefully later today.
> 
> ...


So much talk about food and I haven't had breakfast yet. Are you working on these all at once? I thought I was bad with two on the go.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto.


Normaedern said:


> Betty, many prayers for your friend. Such a tragedy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've just come home from doing a quick grocery shop, with the ingredients again for scalloped potatoes- I won't try it again in the slow cooker, though- that was not entirely successful!


I've never done scalloped potatoes in the slow cooker but I have in the micro and they turned out good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

All the talk of perms and hair curling brought back a memory. I had long curls when about 4-6 years old. We were visiting my aunt (mom's sister) in PA and my aunt took it upon herself to take me to the beauty parlor. She had them cut my hair and give me a perm. OMG was my mom upset. I have a picture somewhere around her of me after the experience....horrible. If I can put my fingers on it I'll share...it's good for a laugh.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ohio Joy!!! Hope you have a fabulous day and many, many more.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I have a question for the Canadian and European people-- Do any of you or family take either Advair or Spiriva in inhaler form? If so, how much do your meds run for one month? The hip-replace friend has found that these meds together will cost her more than her month's rent!!! I keep hearing that in Canada and Europe drugs are so much cheaper.


I have used Spiriva. The total cost is $79.03 (including a dispensing fee of $8.83).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~The booties are essential to the health of the dogs' feet. Booties last about 100 miles. Think of the math: 16 dogs X 4 feet: 1100 miles /100 64 booties needed for each change X ~11 changes = ~704 booties. Say they cost $1 each....that's $704 just for booties. Mushing is an $$$$ sport. Food for dogs & musher, sleds (2-3/musher) warm clothing for dogs and musher; straw at every stop...other equipment, meds....plus the whole year of keeping, feeding, and training the dogs.
> 
> Just think of the math questions that can be created with this topic alone! Ohhh...it was SUCH a rich source for teaching!
> 
> PS.....sorry about my soap box....I just really got excited about the richness of this topic for school! :lol: :lol: :lol:


It is a very expensive sport but, I'm sure, worth it for those who participate. The dogs are so beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just a note before I go to bed. I have a dear friend of many years. She has been in a nursing home since her total knee surgery. She was notified Sunday night that her grandson (whom she adopted) killed himself. His memorial service is tomorrow and I know this is going to be hard on her. This precious lady has had so much heartache over the years but has relied on her faith and spent her life doing for others. Please remember her in prayer.
> quote]
> 
> Prayers for your friend. It's always sad to hear of someone committing suicide.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Ohio Joy - Happy Birthday! Hope you have a great day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yummo! :thumbup:


Oh thank you. I think the hardest part of making these is chopping everything into tiny diced food. Not really hard I guess time consuming if you plan on making very many.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That sounds very good. I wonder if won ton wrappers would work? I bought some in the dairy section and made baked crab Rangoon and also made some ravioli with them. Hmmmm....may have to try those.


Yes they work very well too. I have used them many a time. Love won ton wrapper they are so versatile. They make good turnovers too filled with your favorite fruits. 👍😊😊


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Good heavens! My mum uses Spiriva inhaler.... $6.20 here. We have Medicare system, similar to UK and I think Canada. Mind you that price is for someone with a pension card. Am pretty sure the full cost is around $30.... How on earth can someone afford their medication if it is priced as high as rent!! :shock: Terrible.


They can't really. There are some companies that will help with the cost of the medications. My mum gets help with hers through the drug company. I found that buying from Canada or over seas is not always as cheap as one thinks. We don't always get them at the same price as the people living in those countries.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Mmmmm- looks so good.


Thanks 😊. A bit dry nothing a dip in gravy can't fix.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Very many happy returns, Joy. Do have a special day.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> We are off to get some plants for Mr Ps garden and some silk flowers for my hat this morning. And then maybe a gentle swim this afternoon.
> 
> Is this the hat you'll be wearing with your monster longies?
> :lol: :lol:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ohio Joy (jheiens) has her birthday today,
> Happy birthday, Joy, and may there be many more to come!


Happy Birthday from me too. I hope you have a wonderful day and are well and truly spoilt as you deserve.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Julie, Sonja and Caren for the birthday wishes. So glad the three of you are sisters of my heart.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Happy birthday from me, too, Joy. I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a very sunny Great Bend, a lovely -2.2c/28f with promises of going up to 6c/43f. Woo hoo shorts weather, then snow tomorrow. &#128561;&#128561;&#128563;&#128563; Going to try out a new reciept today its gluten free but without any strange ingredients. Will post the full receipt after I have made them. 

Today's coffee and a tease treat. 

Healing thoughts to all in need and Hugs all the way round.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here inthe UK if the medicine is prescribed by a doctor you pay around £9 per item. If you ard over 60 or could be 65 it's free.


In Scotland all prescriptions are free no matter what age you are. I'm not sure that I agree with this as I think those that can pay something, should....and I count myself in this!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Was planning on using them evenly, here is a better picture


I think they'll look good together. :thumbup:


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a gel, in a frag freee mode, yrs old, but in a pinch it will hold the strayss. bet


RookieRetiree said:


> We have so much in common....your hair always looks so lovely in your photos. I wonder if they still make DippityDo?


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a gel, in a frag freee mode, yrs old, but in a pinch it will hold the strayss. bet


RookieRetiree said:


> We have so much in common....your hair always looks so lovely in your photos. I wonder if they still make DippityDo?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You're welcome and thank you. Off to the garden centre now xx


Do we get photos of the plants? 😱😁 
Do you remember the dress Amy was working on while we were in London. I have photos of her progress so far. These are from a couple weeks ago.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

my hair was black at birth, very white at age 1 and the ONLY kid of 6 w/o red hair,, boy !!!
bet


Bonnie7591 said:


> My kids like to laugh at our wedding picture & their Dads Afro, he always wears a cap now & his hair has thinned & straightened as he aged but when young it was so curly.
> Mine is much curlier now since it is short but both of our boys have straight hair, how strange is that?
> DILs hair is very curly & so is GDs


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Does sound like a lovely time. Naughty kitty. Oh lucky you I am so looking forward to being able to get out to the gardens. I didn't get to have my indior garden this winter with the backroom being worked on.
> Gentle hugs for you too.


Back from the garden centre with flowers for my had, easter eggs for the gks, birthday present for one of the coven and loads if plants for the garden. A great long letter from the hospital about forthcoming op, pre op booked for 8 April. Must get my yarn sorted. But off for a swim now x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Do we get photos of the plants? 😱😁
> Do you remember the dress Amy was working on while we were in London. I have photos of her progress so far. These are from a couple weeks ago.[/quoteI
> 
> I remember Amy working on that, it's looking lovely. Give Amy a hug from me xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Great Bend, a lovely -2.2c/28f with promises of going up to 6c/43f. Woo hoo shorts weather, then snow tomorrow. 😱😱😳😳 Going to try out a new reciept today its gluten free but without any strange ingredients. Will post the full receipt after I have made them.
> 
> Today's coffee and a tease treat.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all in need and Hugs all the way round.


I'm coming right over xxxxx


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just a note before I go to bed. I have a dear friend of many years. She has been in a nursing home since her total knee surgery. She was notified Sunday night that her grandson (whom she adopted) killed himself. His memorial service is tomorrow and I know this is going to be hard on her. This precious lady has had so much heartache over the years but has relied on her faith and spent her life doing for others. Please remember her in prayer.
> It will probably be tomorrow night before I can post as we plan to go to Sams after seeing the doctor (I am going to get a riding cart).
> As to hair, I have always had fine, straight hair. I used to coat it in dippity do and roll it on brush rollers. It was horrible sleeping on those things. When I was a little girl Daddy used to take me to the beauty shop for perms. I remember them burning and smelling awful. I always looked like I had stuck my finger in a light socket! Hated those perms.
> I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


So sorry for your friend, Betty, such a tragedy to have to endure. Suicide is such a difficult thing for those left behind to deal with. I think the worst time of my life was trying to help DS#1 after his girlfriend hung herself, I was so afraid that he was going to follow her. However, after 3 months off work he got back to as normal as he could at the time, and thankfully he has moved on with his life (this happened about 9 years ago) and now has a new partner and our beautiful Luke.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Julie, Sonja and Caren for the birthday wishes. So glad the three of you are sisters of my heart.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That is very nice of you to say Joy . Thank you

Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We are off to get some plants for Mr Ps garden and some silk flowers for my hat this morning. .


Be careful not to mix those up!

:lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Joy! 
Edit - Sorry the card is so small....the wish for a happy day is big!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

w/ bated breathe,, !!!!!
and I need to re do the pancake recipe. it went to cyber, trying to send arggg,

bet


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Great Bend, a lovely -2.2c/28f with promises of going up to 6c/43f. Woo hoo shorts weather, then snow tomorrow. 😱😱😳😳 Going to try out a new reciept today its gluten free but without any strange ingredients. Will post the full receipt after I have made them.
> 
> Today's coffee and a tease treat.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all in need and Hugs all the way round.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Do we get photos of the plants? 😱😁
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm coming right over xxxxx


I'll be sure to make some for you to take home with you too.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Haappy b day from me too, jhelens and MANY moore very good ones,, !!
bets


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Caren - What was the recipe after the Easy almond butter for? It wouldn't open any further for me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I saw this on the digest this morning. Very interesting!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327608-1.html


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sheepy said:


> Hello Tami, I finally registered!


LOL Must be Phyllis! Welcome to the Tea Party. I will see you tomorrow!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Do we get photos of the plants? 😱😁
> Do you remember the dress Amy was working on while we were in London. I have photos of her progress so far. These are from a couple weeks ago.


That is beautiful . Stunning

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I saw this on the digest this morning. Very interesting!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327608-1.html


I read that to. Thought it was very interesting 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Julie, Sonja and Caren for the birthday wishes. So glad the three of you are sisters of my heart.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm back online after going to Alderney for the Historical literature festival, first one we've had there. It was brilliant! As my friend wanted to do as much as possible we got 'rover' tickets which admitted us to all the lectures, so I went to some which I wouldn't have done otherwise --- and they were all totally fascinating. Amongst others we had Simon Scarrow and Manda Scott, (both well known) and the amazing Irving Finkel (cuneiform tablets decipherer), told how a circular ark was built in India last year following instructions on a tablet he translated. Roughly 50/50 historians and historical fiction writers, so plenty of interest for the academics and the more general interest.
I returned on Sunday night just in time to meet DD at the airport, returning for the Easter 'break'. She's doing 2 weeks at one of the vet practices here then revising for exams shortly after she gets back to Uni. Ive not had much knitting time, but will show you a pair of fingerless gloves I knit recently. Pattern from a knitting calendar. Also a photo from the flight.
I haven't caught up totally but just want to wish Ohio Joy a very happy birthday, and say I'm pleased her eyes are OK.
Bulldog, my condolences on your friends tragic loss of her grandson.
Welcome, Sheepy! I hope you will soon settle in here and love it as much as us.
Purple, welcome home. Now your kitty is showing an interest in knitting perhaps (s)he needs a second needle?
Hope to catch up soon, meanwhile hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've never done scalloped potatoes in the slow cooker but I have in the micro and they turned out good.


I am thinking of starting them in the Microwave- and finishing them in the conventional oven- I like them slightly crispy on top.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> I've never done scalloped potatoes in the slow cooker but I have in the micro and they turned out good.


This past week-end, I made scolloped potatoes in the slow cooker and was unhappy with them. The potatoes weren't cooked evenly. Some were almost mushy and others were still crunchy. I tossed the recipe out. I will make them the "old fashion" way again. I like the slow cooker a lot for not for potatoes.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday dear Joy,
Happy Birthday to you, and many more!!!!!!!!!!!(sang on key)lol

Hope your day is very special, no one deserves it more.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday, Ohio Joy from WI Joy. May this day and this year be filled with many blessings.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just a note before I go to bed. I have a dear friend of many years. She has been in a nursing home since her total knee surgery. She was notified Sunday night that her grandson (whom she adopted) killed himself. His memorial service is tomorrow and I know this is going to be hard on her. This precious lady has had so much heartache over the years but has relied on her faith and spent her life doing for others. Please remember her in prayer.
> It will probably be tomorrow night before I can post as we plan to go to Sams after seeing the doctor (I am going to get a riding cart).
> As to hair, I have always had fine, straight hair. I used to coat it in dippity do and roll it on brush rollers. It was horrible sleeping on those things. When I was a little girl Daddy used to take me to the beauty shop for perms. I remember them burning and smelling awful. I always looked like I had stuck my finger in a light socket! Hated those perms.
> I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


I will keep your friend in prayer. And you also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> This past week-end, I made scolloped potatoes in the slow cooker and was unhappy with them. The potatoes weren't cooked evenly. Some were almost mushy and others were still crunchy. I tossed the recipe out. I will make them the "old fashion" way again. I like the slow cooker a lot for not for potatoes.


I would agree with you, Marilyn- mine had started to go grey, and yet I had heated it on high before I put them in- and I had them cooking about 11 hours and still not cooked through. Definitely not trying that one again.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

You know you have a cool job when you're uniform is basically pajamas. I'm bored and going to take a nap before work because I have a habit of not sleeping when I am supposed to. OH YES I have a favor to ask everyone if you could possibly help me find a Swedish Vallhund breeder would be awesome I would greatly like to have one(and yes I do plan on going the route of SPCA and the pound also)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Birthday blessings going out to Ohio Joy!

Betty, gentle comforting thoughts for your friend. 

Amy's dress looks great, and love seeing all the other photos too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ohio Joy (jheiens) has her birthday today,
> Happy birthday, Joy, and may there be many more to come!


Happy Birthday Joy!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone, Thank you prayer warriors for the prayers for my Kenny. He had his surgery yesterday and we got some good news for a change.Will still need to see another specialist and probably have more surgeries, but the news was still very good and very welcomed.

Have been trying to get my BP under control. Up to three BP meds at this point. Seems to be doing some better. Hope it continues. Just wish every medicine didn't have dizziness as a side effect. I am dizzy that is for sure.

Plumbers just left and both bathrooms have new sinks and leak in guest bathroom fixed. Thank goodness.

Am so far behind with the news I will go back about 40 pages and try to catch up so please forgive my not responding to items.

Hugs to all and prayers for those in need whatever the cause. Purly


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone, Thank you prayer warriors for the prayers for my Kenny. He had his surgery yesterday and we got some good news for a change.Will still need to see another specialist and probably have more surgeries, but the news was still very good and very welcomed.
> 
> Have been trying to get my BP under control. Up to three BP meds at this point. Seems to be doing some better. Hope it continues. Just wish every medicine didn't have dizziness as a side effect. I am dizzy that is for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

computer problems again. How I get tired of the computer. Would like to have an easy day of checking my e-mail, etc. and not fight with the 'puter.
Off for another drs. apt for DH. This is the second this week . Then tomorrow the kitten goes to the vet. Keeps me busy driving. 
We had an almost 80 degree day yesterday. Enjoyed it. I need to find a goat to trim the grass. It is really tall expecially the back yard. I don't know where the yard people are. The kids take care of the payment so I am at a loss. 
Must run. I need a shower, etc. and leave in about 30 minutes.
Have a great day and enjoy youself.
Marilyn


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Caren - I love the dress that Amy is making.

Jamie -- good to see you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hello everyone, I'm back online after going to Alderney for the Historical literature festival, first one we've had there. It was brilliant! As my friend wanted to do as much as possible we got 'rover' tickets which admitted us to all the lectures, so I went to some which I wouldn't have done otherwise --- and they were all totally fascinating. Amongst others we had Simon Scarrow and Manda Scott, (both well known) and the amazing Irving Finkel (cuneiform tablets decipherer), told how a circular ark was built in India last year following instructions on a tablet he translated. Roughly 50/50 historians and historical fiction writers, so plenty of interest for the academics and the more general interest.
> I returned on Sunday night just in time to meet DD at the airport, returning for the Easter 'break'. She's doing 2 weeks at one of the vet practices here then revising for exams shortly after she gets back to Uni. Ive not had much knitting time, but will show you a pair of fingerless gloves I knit recently. Pattern from a knitting calendar. Also a photo from the flight.
> I haven't caught up totally but just want to wish Ohio Joy a very happy birthday, and say I'm pleased her eyes are OK.
> Bulldog, my condolences on your friends tragic loss of her grandson.
> ...


Thanks for sharing the photos. I love seeing your country! The mits look beautiful.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

where are the photos located>>???
bets


Sorlenna said:


> Birthday blessings going out to Ohio Joy!
> 
> Betty, gentle comforting thoughts for your friend.
> 
> Amy's dress looks great, and love seeing all the other photos too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I saw this on the digest this morning. Very interesting!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327608-1.html


What an amazing story!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caren - What was the recipe after the Easy almond butter for? It wouldn't open any further for me.


2cups/ 16ounces/ 500ml of almonds
Out into your good processor blend. Scrap the sides down about ever 2-3 minutes. In 10-20 minutes you will have fresh almond butter. The natural oils should be enough without adding any extra. 
I have done this with many different nuts. Occasionally I buy the mixed nuts without peanuts and blend them for a tasty treat
If you want you can add a few Brazil nuts they are full of good oils and I haven't noticed any difference in taste just in smoothness if the finished butter.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone, Thank you prayer warriors for the prayers for my Kenny. He had his surgery yesterday and we got some good news for a change.Will still need to see another specialist and probably have more surgeries, but the news was still very good and very welcomed.
> 
> Have been trying to get my BP under control. Up to three BP meds at this point. Seems to be doing some better. Hope it continues. Just wish every medicine didn't have dizziness as a side effect. I am dizzy that is for sure.
> 
> ...


So glad you had good news with your DH's surgery.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

purplelady said:


> where are the photos located>>???
> bets


They are on page 76


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Here is a reminder. KAP registration is OPEN! Please send me an email at [email protected] or send me a PM for the registration form.

Hope you don't get tired of seeing this reminder a couple of times a week! I just want to catch everyone who might not see it otherwise.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad your DH got some good news from the surgery but am not surprised you are having BP problems with worrying about him in addition to all the work & stress of moving. Hopefully that will be better now that you have had some good news & the house is coming together.



pearlone said:


> Morning everyone, Thank you prayer warriors for the prayers for my Kenny. He had his surgery yesterday and we got some good news for a change.Will still need to see another specialist and probably have more surgeries, but the news was still very good and very welcomed.
> 
> Have been trying to get my BP under control. Up to three BP meds at this point. Seems to be doing some better. Hope it continues. Just wish every medicine didn't have dizziness as a side effect. I am dizzy that is for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, happy birthday, hope you have a great day, no one deserves it more.
Caren, Amys dress is going to be beautiful.
TNS, great pictures, what a difference in the 2 islands. Your mitts are beautiful!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday OH Joy. May it be a very special day for a very special lady. Have a lovely time and I send my wishes for all the best.

Big Hugs


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Great Bend, a lovely -2.2c/28f with promises of going up to 6c/43f. Woo hoo shorts weather, then snow tomorrow. 😱😱😳😳 Going to try out a new reciept today its gluten free but without any strange ingredients. Will post the full receipt after I have made them.
> 
> Today's coffee and a tease treat.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all in need and Hugs all the way round.


Good morning, Caren! Thanks for the lovely coffee and delicious breakfast muffin/pastry!
You always cook the most delicious sounding food!!
I know you love the snow but I'm hoping we won't have a late snow...it's been known to snow here in April but not often, thank goodness.
Hope you have a lovely day!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Do we get photos of the plants? 😱😁
> Do you remember the dress Amy was working on while we were in London. I have photos of her progress so far. These are from a couple weeks ago.


It's beautiful!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just dropping in to say hello. Off on errands. No curtains on the one window and the blinds literally fell down when my sister was last here. If I get a tension rod I can at least hang some sheers so the girl's room won't be so exposed. Lot of work done already this morning. Sad, but only 4 hrs. sleep so now I'm already tired and I need some energy.

Hope all are welll.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> So sorry for your friend, Betty, such a tragedy to have to endure. Suicide is such a difficult thing for those left behind to deal with. I think the worst time of my life was trying to help DS#1 after his girlfriend hung herself, I was so afraid that he was going to follow her. However, after 3 months off work he got back to as normal as he could at the time, and thankfully he has moved on with his life (this happened about 9 years ago) and now has a new partner and our beautiful Luke.


I remember you mentioning this before. I'm so glad he finally realized his life could still be blessed. And now look at all, he has to show for that belief!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is beautiful . Stunning
> 
> Sonja


I will tell Amy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just dropping in to say hello. Off on errands. No curtains on the one window and the blinds literally fell down when my sister was last here. If I get a tension rod I can at least hang some sheers so the girl's room won't be so exposed. Lot of work done already this morning. Sad, but only 4 hrs. sleep so now I'm already tired and I need some energy.
> 
> Hope all are welll.


Sending you lots of energy to help you through the day. Most of my windows don't have curtains up for long. Then I live far enough away from other houses it isn't much of a problem.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I saw this on the digest this morning. Very interesting!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327608-1.html


Incredible!! We never know how lives intertwine! Thank you for posting that link. Definitely food for thought!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hello everyone, I'm back online after going to Alderney for the Historical literature festival, first one we've had there. It was brilliant! As my friend wanted to do as much as possible we got 'rover' tickets which admitted us to all the lectures, so I went to some which I wouldn't have done otherwise --- and they were all totally fascinating. Amongst others we had Simon Scarrow and Manda Scott, (both well known) and the amazing Irving Finkel (cuneiform tablets decipherer), told how a circular ark was built in India last year following instructions on a tablet he translated. Roughly 50/50 historians and historical fiction writers, so plenty of interest for the academics and the more general interest.
> I returned on Sunday night just in time to meet DD at the airport, returning for the Easter 'break'. She's doing 2 weeks at one of the vet practices here then revising for exams shortly after she gets back to Uni. Ive not had much knitting time, but will show you a pair of fingerless gloves I knit recently. Pattern from a knitting calendar. Also a photo from the flight.
> I haven't caught up totally but just want to wish Ohio Joy a very happy birthday, and say I'm pleased her eyes are OK.
> Bulldog, my condolences on your friends tragic loss of her grandson.
> ...


Thank you for the interesting pictures. You always have something interesting to show us!!
Love the gloves...pretty pattern!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> You know you have a cool job when you're uniform is basically pajamas. I'm bored and going to take a nap before work because I have a habit of not sleeping when I am supposed to. OH YES I have a favor to ask everyone if you could possibly help me find a Swedish Vallhund breeder would be awesome I would greatly like to have one(and yes I do plan on going the route of SPCA and the pound also)


And thank you, Jamie for sharing your coffees.
It's always nice when a uniform is comfy. Enjoy your nap!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS, welcome home and thank you for the great photos :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I finally got things finished up & blocked
This is what happens when I spend hours in a vehicle.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness that is beautiful and so delicate!


NanaCaren said:


> Do we get photos of the plants? 😱😁
> Do you remember the dress Amy was working on while we were in London. I have photos of her progress so far. These are from a couple weeks ago.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> If there is ever a peaceful way to exit this life, then this is it and you all made it so for him. Prayers to you and your family.


Southern gal, I'm thinking of you all. You have done your daddy proud and hope you can feel glad for knowing him as well as sad he has passed on. Comforting hugs, Lin


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Be careful not to mix those up!
> 
> :lol:


Knowing me I probably will :roll:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. Well my ex's funeral was yesterday and all went ok. Both my children did wonderful readings of their thoughts and some memories. It has been a very tough week to say the least. Thankyou for all your thoughts and prayers. He can be at rest now, no more demons.
> 
> Now to see if I can make some sense out of what I have missed on here.


I hope you can find some peace this week, at last. Hugs, Lin


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome back Lin! The photos really show the difference in the two areas. Nice pictures. I love the gloves; nice work as usual.


TNS said:


> Hello everyone, I'm back online after going to Alderney for the Historical literature festival, first one we've had there. It was brilliant! As my friend wanted to do as much as possible we got 'rover' tickets which admitted us to all the lectures, so I went to some which I wouldn't have done otherwise --- and they were all totally fascinating. Amongst others we had Simon Scarrow and Manda Scott, (both well known) and the amazing Irving Finkel (cuneiform tablets decipherer), told how a circular ark was built in India last year following instructions on a tablet he translated. Roughly 50/50 historians and historical fiction writers, so plenty of interest for the academics and the more general interest.
> I returned on Sunday night just in time to meet DD at the airport, returning for the Easter 'break'. She's doing 2 weeks at one of the vet practices here then revising for exams shortly after she gets back to Uni. Ive not had much knitting time, but will show you a pair of fingerless gloves I knit recently. Pattern from a knitting calendar. Also a photo from the flight.
> I haven't caught up totally but just want to wish Ohio Joy a very happy birthday, and say I'm pleased her eyes are OK.
> Bulldog, my condolences on your friends tragic loss of her grandson.
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

purplelady said:


> Haappy b day from me too, jhelens and MANY moore very good ones,, !!
> bets


And from this side of the Pond too xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi TNS,lovely photos of the flight ahd your glives are amazing. Sadly it was my friends kitth not kine but I am working on Mr P :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just don't overdo dear; they are coming to see YOU not the house. I do understand though; I do the samething. 


Cashmeregma said:


> Just dropping in to say hello. Off on errands. No curtains on the one window and the blinds literally fell down when my sister was last here. If I get a tension rod I can at least hang some sheers so the girl's room won't be so exposed. Lot of work done already this morning. Sad, but only 4 hrs. sleep so now I'm already tired and I need some energy.
> 
> Hope all are welll.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> You know you have a cool job when you're uniform is basically pajamas. I'm bored and going to take a nap before work because I have a habit of not sleeping when I am supposed to. OH YES I have a favor to ask everyone if you could possibly help me find a Swedish Vallhund breeder would be awesome I would greatly like to have one(and yes I do plan on going the route of SPCA and the pound also)


Hi Jamie, lovely toes, xx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren! Thanks for the lovely coffee and delicious breakfast muffin/pastry!
> You always cook the most delicious sounding food!!
> I know you love the snow but I'm hoping we won't have a late snow...it's been known to snow here in April but not often, thank goodness.
> Hope you have a lovely day!
> Junek


Good afternoon June. Thank you very much. I am ready for green grass and gardens. It has been a long cold winter. 
You have a lovely day as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the socks and mittens Bonnie. You always do such nice work.


Don't know what's going on with my computer today; won't go page when I click the back arrow. Hmmmmm.....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Jamie, lovely toes, xx


She is napping right now before she has to leave for work soon.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I am so excited. There is a guy at my work and his last name is the same as my aunt and uncle. So out of curiosity I asked if he knew them. Turns out his dad and my uncle are brothers. Sooooooooooo now I have a relative that I never met before. How small is this world
> 
> KatyNora so happy you are back. ((HUG))


What a lovely surprise- so special to discover more relations. Does this make him your cousin? Are there a lot more 'new' relatives?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Knowing me I probably will :roll:


If you do mix them up you can put different flowers on your hat each time you wear it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my goodness that is beautiful and so delicate!


I will pass on to Amy. I will have to get a photo when she finishes it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I also downloaded a few pictures from our trip & will try posting
I will try later not sure why the computer is giving me trouble.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally got things finished up & blocked
> This is what happens when I spend hours in a vehicle.


I love them everything is so well done. 👍👍😊😊


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Almost finished.
> It looks more red an green that it is, its tangerine dream and Eco green. Brown Shhep cotton fleece.


That is a wonderful fair isle design, love the colours!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Caught up at last - first time since Saturday. There's no way I can comment on all the lovely needlework and recipes, and still have any time at all to knit, but a couple of things must not go unmentioned:

*Carol*, thank you so much for all the Iditarod information and pics.
*pacer*, congratulations to Matthew for the invitation to participate in the art competition. What a compliment to his skills!
*Betty*, I hope that by now the doctor has come up with a solution to your leg pain. It has gone on far too long already! And my sincere sympathy to your friend for the loss of her grandson. May he rest in peace.
*OH Joy*, have a *VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*

And apologies to anyone I've missed mentioning. I have been having a very active conversation with you all as I read through the tea party. I just keep forgetting to write out my part of the conversation! :roll: ...and now back to my knitting


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Budasha. The chair was my dad's and I love it. He always sat in it in our livingroom.


I too have just gone back to last week's TP to see your amazing craft room - some serious stash and equipment here! It looks fantastic, great idea to use multicoloured trash cans like that.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The old Agent is claiming I did $5000 worth of damage to the old property- it is going to have to go through the Tenancy Tribunal.


That's awful! Have you any photos of it when you first moved in, or people that can vouch for how it was? And for anything that actually was damaged, can you get estimates from a reputable workman for 'repairs'? As he didn't do the redecoration which was scheduled the costs of that should count against it too. What a nasty piece of work he is. I'm glad you are out of there. Big hug, Lin


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Do we get photos of the plants? 😱😁
> Do you remember the dress Amy was working on while we were in London. I have photos of her progress so far. These are from a couple weeks ago.


Beautiful pattern!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I love them everything is so well done. 👍👍😊😊


I love them to Bonnie . I can't knit or read in a car because I get motion sickness . I'm fine as long as I don't put my head down 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> You know you have a cool job when you're uniform is basically pajamas. I'm bored and going to take a nap before work because I have a habit of not sleeping when I am supposed to. OH YES I have a favor to ask everyone if you could possibly help me find a Swedish Vallhund breeder would be awesome I would greatly like to have one(and yes I do plan on going the route of SPCA and the pound also)


There is a chat room on here called "Gone to the Dogs". Maybe someone there can help you. Good luck.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone, Thank you prayer warriors for the prayers for my Kenny. He had his surgery yesterday and we got some good news for a change.Will still need to see another specialist and probably have more surgeries, but the news was still very good and very welcomed.
> 
> Have been trying to get my BP under control. Up to three BP meds at this point. Seems to be doing some better. Hope it continues. Just wish every medicine didn't have dizziness as a side effect. I am dizzy that is for sure.
> 
> ...


Glad you have good news.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally got things finished up & blocked
> This is what happens when I spend hours in a vehicle.


A great way to spend your time in a vehicle. All look so nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

All caught up here---now back to last week's. I'm still only on page 75 there. Lots more to go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> That's awful! Have you any photos of it when you first moved in, or people that can vouch for how it was? And for anything that actually was damaged, can you get estimates from a reputable workman for 'repairs'? As he didn't do the redecoration which was scheduled the costs of that should count against it too. What a nasty piece of work he is. I'm glad you are out of there. Big hug, Lin


I have at least one person prepared to write a letter for the Hearing, when it happens. I can also ask the workman/handyman from Age Concern- who helped me unscrew things- only just thought of that.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That sounds very good. I wonder if won ton wrappers would work? I bought some in the dairy section and made baked crab Rangoon and also made some ravioli with them. Hmmmm....may have to try those.


We have used grands biscuits flattened them out filled topped with another sealed and baked turns out pretty good


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Completely off subject....but I was wondering how your
> DH likes his new job now? Or is he still in training?
> I know you're enjoying the time off before school starts again.
> Junek


He is still in training, still liking it, likes the people. There is still quite a bit that is up in the air, this will be the first detox center so they are brainstorming and figuring it out as they train and will continue to figure it out as they start getting and treating clients. Surprisingly he is doing well with the "go with the flow" atmosphere.

Yes, this week is going by all too quickly enjoying every minute.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~oooooo.....thanks! I wonder how far my DH's tolerance stretches? :lol: :lol:


You wouldn't be thinking of investigating would you? :XD: :XD:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome back Lin! The photos really show the difference in the two areas. Nice pictures. I love the gloves; nice work as usual.


Thanks, Gwenie! Sorry to hear you have a fur baby with cancer - it's so hard to think they are being affected by this horrid disease.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> You know you have a cool job when you're uniform is basically pajamas. I'm bored and going to take a nap before work because I have a habit of not sleeping when I am supposed to. OH YES I have a favor to ask everyone if you could possibly help me find a Swedish Vallhund breeder would be awesome I would greatly like to have one(and yes I do plan on going the route of SPCA and the pound also)


http://www.apps.akc.org/apps/classified/search/landing_puppy.cfm/search/landing_puppy.cfm?breed_code=844

If you go here and put in your zip code it will give you a list of any in your area


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi TNS,lovely photos of the flight ahd your glives are amazing. Sadly it was my friends kitth not kine but I am working on Mr P :thumbup:


Thanks for the compliment, good luck with planting the idea of a kitty. Maybe you need to see a mouse somewhere???


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thank you for the interesting pictures. You always have something interesting to show us!!
> Love the gloves...pretty pattern!
> Junek


Thank you June


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> TNS, welcome home and thank you for the great photos :thumbup:


Thanks Norma! :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally got things finished up & blocked
> This is what happens when I spend hours in a vehicle.


These are all lovely, especially the cat's paw scarf.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos. I love seeing your country! The mits look beautiful.


Thanks Tami! :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally got things finished up & blocked
> This is what happens when I spend hours in a vehicle.


Those are great! I love your colours :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I also downloaded a few pictures from our trip & will try posting
> I will try later not sure why the computer is giving me trouble.


Looking beautiful. I can't wait until the computer behave .


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Betty prayers for your friend and for you.

Love everyone's knitting! Amy's dress and the cats paw scarf are so delicate would be nervous wearing them.

I think Daisys ear is getting bigger, May end up back at the vet. Waiting for the guy to come look at the furnace, having issues with it again.

Made a "You are my sunshine" pie yesterday DH really liked it I only thought it was ok, very rich not sure I would make it again. A cross between a no bake cheese cake and a pudding filling pie. Maybe the no bake oatmeal cookies are in order! Off to do something back later!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Ok ladies the uncheese cheese cakes are in setting up. Oh but I tasted the batter. YUMO !!!! 👍👍😍😍😍 it will be a make again for sure.

http://minimalistbaker.com

http://chocolatecoveredkatie.com/2013/04/17/how-to-make-cashew-cream/


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Pullover I hope you are feeling better from that bump you for on your head. 
Betty I have your friend in prayers.
Pearl one glad to hear good news.
Purple lady and Sheepy glad you have joined us.


Here are the monster longies I am ready to add 2nd color. I have purposely done them on a smaller size needle for practice.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

our puters may be identical twins.
I think i would drop puitering but is my total social life.

am an ivironment reactor nd thre are chemicals all over, lawns toxinss, car exhaust[ way too many idle them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!] laundry stinkin frgrances on most and added perfumes ALL over, the last garbage bags stink up the entire kitchen for more then 4 daysss, whjat is happening to our clean worldddddddd///
so I keep fightimg w. the puter"critter" to stay in ,,w/ people. all kinds of repairs and it never holdds grrrrrrrrr bet



Railyn said:


> computer problems again. How I get tired of the computer. Would like to have an easy day of checking my e-mail, etc. and not fight with the 'puter.
> Off for another drs. apt for DH. This is the second this week . Then tomorrow the kitten goes to the vet. Keeps me busy driving.
> We had an almost 80 degree day yesterday. Enjoyed it. I need to find a goat to trim the grass. It is really tall expecially the back yard. I don't know where the yard people are. The kids take care of the payment so I am at a loss.
> Must run. I need a shower, etc. and leave in about 30 minutes.
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks for the compliment, good luck with planting the idea of a kitty. Maybe you need to see a mouse somewhere???


We do have some very pretty field and wood mice here, but I wouldn't want a kitty to harm them, but I will keep working on it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We do have some very pretty field and wood mice here, but I wouldn't want a kitty to harm them, but I will keep working on it.


I had a cat that coexisted very happily with our Guinea Pigs, but they are a bit bigger, and Thistle was an exceptional cat.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Incredible!! We never know how lives intertwine! Thank you for posting that link. Definitely food for thought!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally got things finished up & blocked
> This is what happens when I spend hours in a vehicle.


Beautiful work!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love them to Bonnie . I can't knit or read in a car because I get motion sickness . I'm fine as long as I don't put my head down
> Sonja


Sonja, I learned to knit by feel so I could knit while riding in a car. Try making a swatch with bigger (not huge) needles, and aran weight yarn. With your thumb and forefinger, feel that first stitch on your needle. Now slide the other needle between the two stitches you can feel with your thumb, and under the front stitch as if to knit. Wrap your yarn for your stitch, and finish the stitch, removing it from the needle. I find that I only have to look at the first and last stitch on the needle, and not really even then. It's mostly habit. I work on projects that I don't need a pattern for when riding, so I don't have to look at anything. With a little practice pretending you are blind, you will be able to knit with out looking at your work. I amaze people when I am looking at them, as we are talking, and not looking at my knitting! I had a friend, now passed on, almost a year ago, who was blind, and knit beautifully!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have at least one person prepared to write a letter for the Hearing, when it happens. I can also ask the workman/handyman from Age Concern- who helped me unscrew things- only just thought of that.


Glad you thought of the handy man from age concern!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Glad you thought of the handy man from age concern!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Pullover I hope you are feeling better from that bump you for on your head.
> Betty I have your friend in prayers.
> Pearl one glad to hear good news.
> Purple lady and Sheepy glad you have joined us.
> ...


I have the yarn to make them for Arriana, but it might wait until fall to make them. I have been making things for her, and need to get some things made for me, which of course take longer!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Sonja, I learned to knit by feel so I could knit while riding in a car. Try making a swatch with bigger (not huge) needles, and aran weight yarn. With your thumb and forefinger, feel that first stitch on your needle. Now slide the other needle between the two stitches you can feel with your thumb, and under the front stitch as if to knit. Wrap your yarn for your stitch, and finish the stitch, removing it from the needle. I find that I only have to look at the first and last stitch on the needle, and not really even then. It's mostly habit. I work on projects that I don't need a pattern for when riding, so I don't have to look at anything. With a little practice pretending you are blind, you will be able to knit with out looking at your work. I amaze people when I am looking at them, as we are talking, and not looking at my knitting! I had a friend, now passed on, almost a year ago, who was blind, and knit beautifully!


Thank you Tammi I will give it a try see how it goes . There was a man who posted his knitting over on main KP and then some his wife who was blind had knitted and it was beautiful . I haven't seen any posts from him for a while 
Sonja


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

A friend of my oldest two boys a young man of 30 died of a heart attack yesterday. He leaves behind a wife and three young daughters. Please add his family to your prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you want a challenge ending up in a very beautiful scarf do check this out. it is a free cut and paste. --- sam --- i'll be back in a little bit.

http://www.purlbee.com/2015/03/25/jasmine-scarf/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=PS%20Recipients&utm_campaign=2015-03-25%3A%20Our%20Lovely%20New%20Jasmine%20Scarf%2C%20Get%20the%20Free%20Pattern%21


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Ohio Joy hope you have a wonderful birthday!! You are a beautiful, loving, caring woman who gives so much of herself to her family and others. I hope you know how much you are appreciated and loved.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely buttons Sonja - really like the knit ones. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Yours are a lot prettier than the ones I made . Did you use extra thin yarn or thread ? I had forgotten about making buttons I'm going to make some again . Thank you purple for jogging my memory . Here's a picture of some buttons I made before christmas . I tried a few different methods .


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Swedenme: I also get motion sickness while in a car (plane or anything that moves). I find that I can crochet as it doesn't require me to look but once in a while. I can knit simple things but not if I'm in the car too long.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it seems sometimes they do not undertand the patients reason for missing an appointment. hope things change for you. --- sam



purplelady said:


> what lousy treatment fo the babe !!!!!!!!!!
> ggggggrg.. I have a beef too. DXed w/ diabetes several yrs ago and there is a system to teach new patients, so we take good care, I am banned fron that cuz I have canceled 3 appts for not being well enuff to go.
> THIS is a health thing and they do not allow a chg for ailmernts???
> and worse , I mentioned this to a local gal, she added to that by saying they dumped her daug too, and early 40 s gal,,over 20 yrs ina wheelchair and w/o details said they did that to AMY, g rrrrrrrrrrrrr, was hard to believe my ears,,, where do we turn when they are monopolizing the health field, buying up ALL the small placess to be their own and they make the rules to suit their wallet and egos since that, a double g rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,, bet


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> lovely buttons Sonja - really like the knit ones. --- sam


Thank you Sam . They are quick and easy to do and use very little yarn .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but what did it look like when she was done? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Mother decided that I should have a perm when I was about 10/11 took me to this hairdressers I was the only one there who was under 60 and that included the hairdresser . She stuck my head under one of them big hair dryers turned it on full and told me to shout if it got to hot . I thought my head was going to set alight it was so hot but didn't open my mouth just got lower and lower in the seat . Not surprising I hate going to the hairdressers
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the pastries look wonderful and I bet they tasted wonderful. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is chilly, but the sun is shining. Seth and I have been busy baking almond-pear pastries. This afternoon he wants to make meat pies, we will see about that one.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need. Hugs to all and gentle hugs to those who's FM is not playing nicely.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jacklou said:


> Swedenme: I also get motion sickness while in a car (plane or anything that moves). I find that I can crochet as it doesn't require me to look but once in a while. I can knit simple things but not if I'm in the car too long.


I used to be really bad as a child . But I find now that as long as I don't put my head down I'm fine


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it bothers it and I can tell afterwards that I have been in dust, etc - but with a couple breathing treatments it goes away. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm surprised the smell of the fresh cut grass doesn't bother your breathing. Great that is doesn't.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> but what did it look like when she was done? --- sam


I had more curls than Shirley Temple and my middle brother took great delight in laughing at me 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - with the knitting you have done once you have the time to really concentrate on the dreambird you will have no trouble I am sure. think of what you have knitted and you will see I am right - remember Bentley's baby blanket. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Bonnie. Fairly new to short rows and changing directions, I think I have too much going on right now to concentrate with company coming and six people, plus a webinar I am supposed to do for training on cold laser and an inspection I had to arrange for the car. I may have to even go buy some pillows for the beds. Have decorative ones but need more sleeping ones. Have to find sheets for all the bedrooms. Got a lot of cleaning done but it has been a long time since I've had company so have let the rooms pile up. Two are great but one I still can't even see the bed yet. LOL Sort of a storage room at the moment. I think once all this is done I can concentrate more and won't be exhausted when I am starting.
> 
> I just love it. Such a beautiful project and I am so thankful for all your tips. When I master this I will certainly have improved my knitting skills. I am so thankful to Darowil & Kathy for getting me to do socks so I have at least done the W&T before. I just started to understand that this last month. I'll get there and I will ask for help. Thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't it a little cold for bare feet? great looking coffee. ---- sam --- it's always good to be in a good mood.



Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> In a really good mood this morning other than the fact I have to work tonight. OMG I'M TURNING INTO MOM I had to clean a drop off the rim of my cup before I could that it :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: lol any who hope you all are having good days and wonderful nights


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like your snow is almost all gone daralene. that is always a good sign that spring is on the way. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Love is in the air!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy to build up so you heal up fast and get back in the pink real quick. --- sam



budasha said:


> Thanks for asking. I haven't had the surgery yet. It was scheduled for April 1st but it dawned on me that it was just before Easter and would ruin my Easter. I asked if I could have the surgery delayed and I'm now set for Easter Monday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a fish and bubbles. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Not a very good picture but could I have someone's honest opinion before I go any further .what do you see on the sock
> Asks doctor Sonja 😀


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> A friend of my oldest two boys a young man of 30 died of a heart attack yesterday. He leaves behind a wife and three young daughters. Please add his family to your prayers.


prayers being said.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> prayers being said.


I will add my prayers as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think the two go together but then again heidi has a hard time sometimes with my color combinations. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Below Is my stash or about half, I have that many more tubs in the closet and a stray box or two. I also have 2 of the larger totes full of material and bags of stuffing and batting and other oddds and ends for sewing.
> 
> The yarn is what I'm thinking of using together for a sweater. There are shades of Orange in the green blue but not that shade of Orange. Opinions?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> a fish and bubbles. --- sam


Thanks Sam but I wasn't happy with it so I pulled it out and tried again 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> prayers being said.


I will add my prayers to . What a tragedy 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely dawn - love the shawl. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Current wips, so I really need to start a sweater don't I? ! Lol 😁
> 
> Sauteed veggies and garlic herb shrimp for lunch was yummy. Supper is going to be smoked sausage fried potatoes and green beans. Only 31 here today with wings chill in the 20s. So much for spring! Haven't caught up on reading yet hopefully later today.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is your friend retired and can she get medicaid? --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> I have a question for the Canadian and European people-- Do any of you or family take either Advair or Spiriva in inhaler form? If so, how much do your meds run for one month? The hip-replace friend has found that these meds together will cost her more than her month's rent!!! I keep hearing that in Canada and Europe drugs are so much cheaper.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ohio Joy (jheiens) has her birthday today,
> Happy birthday, Joy, and may there be many more to come!


Happy Birthday, Joy. Hope your celebrations are many and fun!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think they look great together dawn - should make a lovely sweater. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Was planning on using them evenly, here is a better picture


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the suggestion betty - I just may do that. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> My Dear Sweethearts,
> I am only on page 34, so I am trying to catch up. Life has surely gotten in the way.SAM, Thank you for the great opening. I loved and saved the directions to the Rivulet Scarf. In regards to Hickory. My MIL used to put cod liver oil on Pups food once a week and he always had the prettiest coat and never had any itching problems.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you want a challenge ending up in a very beautiful scarf do check this out. it is a free cut and paste. --- sam --- i'll be back in a little bit.
> 
> http://www.purlbee.com/2015/03/25/jasmine-scarf/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=PS%20Recipients&utm_campaign=2015-03-25%3A%20Our%20Lovely%20New%20Jasmine%20Scarf%2C%20Get%20the%20Free%20Pattern%21


That is beautiful! I have saved it and printed it. It really doesn't look difficult at all, after watching the video. Thanks Sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Swedenme: I also get motion sickness while in a car (plane or anything that moves). I find that I can crochet as it doesn't require me to look but once in a while. I can knit simple things but not if I'm in the car too long.


And I can't crochet in the car, as I HAVE to look! Funny how everyone is different!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I used to be really bad as a child . But I find now that as long as I don't put my head down I'm fine


I have battled motion sickness since I was an infant. Mom would have to give me medicine to drive 15 minutes to go to the bank or grocery. I out grew it mostly, until I got pregnant with DD. That started it back up. It went away after I had her, until I got pregnant with DS. Since then, it comes and goes. Dad always said if you were driving, you wouldn't get motion sick. I proved him wrong. And so far, then only state I can NOT knit in, is West Virginia. I can do nothing except take meds and nap thru West Virginia. I love the state, but it does not like me. It has been suggested that it isn't the twisty mountain roads, but something in the rocks and soil, that causes me problems.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> it bothers it and I can tell afterwards that I have been in dust, etc - but with a couple breathing treatments it goes away. --- sam


Wear a mask, Sam. That way you don't have to take the breathing treatments. The more you use the meds, the less they will work for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I have battled motion sickness since I was an infant. Mom would have to give me medicine to drive 15 minutes to go to the bank or grocery. I out grew it mostly, until I got pregnant with DD. That started it back up. It went away after I had her, until I got pregnant with DS. Since then, it comes and goes. Dad always said if you were driving, you wouldn't get motion sick. I proved him wrong. And so far, then only state I can NOT knit in, is West Virginia. I can do nothing except take meds and nap thru West Virginia. I love the state, but it does not like me. It has been suggested that it isn't the twisty mountain roads, but something in the rocks and soil, that causes me problems.


Along the northeast coast of England is a fishing town called Whitby and then further along Scarborough . I am fine getting to Whitby but onto Scarborough the road just goes from one big dip to another and my stomach just does big dips along with it . My mantra along that stretch of road is don't be sick , don't be sick 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party sheepy - we are so glad you stopped by - thank you tami for inviting her - we love new people to join us - always lots of fresh hot tea and always an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you and often as you can join us.



sheepy said:


> Hello Tami, I finally registered!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to wrap up your friend in soothing healing energy. I am truly sorry she needs to have this additional heartache. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Just a note before I go to bed. I have a dear friend of many years. She has been in a nursing home since her total knee surgery. She was notified Sunday night that her grandson (whom she adopted) killed himself. His memorial service is tomorrow and I know this is going to be hard on her. This precious lady has had so much heartache over the years but has relied on her faith and spent her life doing for others. Please remember her in prayer.
> It will probably be tomorrow night before I can post as we plan to go to Sams after seeing the doctor (I am going to get a riding cart).
> As to hair, I have always had fine, straight hair. I used to coat it in dippity do and roll it on brush rollers. It was horrible sleeping on those things. When I was a little girl Daddy used to take me to the beauty shop for perms. I remember them burning and smelling awful. I always looked like I had stuck my finger in a light socket! Hated those perms.
> I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may we have a picture of it? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Yes thank you but I wasn't happy with it so I pulled it all out and started again . I am a lot happier with it now
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we definitely need a picture of your hat. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I had a lovely time with the coven, two ladies brought their grown up daughters who both crochet and sew. We had a great time except I was not able to knit as one of the cats stole a knitting needle!
> 
> We are off to get some plants for Mr Ps garden and some silk flowers for my hat this morning. And then maybe a gentle swim this afternoon.
> 
> Healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and I will add my voice in wishing joy a happy birthday and many more. hope your day was made special. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Ohio Joy (jheiens) has her birthday today,
> Happy birthday, Joy, and may there be many more to come!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> may we have a picture of it? --- sam


Ok this is what it looks like now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I also use sprivia - costs me 3.50 - here in the states the out of pocket cost is over a hundred dollars. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Good heavens! My mum uses Spiriva inhaler.... $6.20 here. We have Medicare system, similar to UK and I think Canada. Mind you that price is for someone with a pension card. Am pretty sure the full cost is around $30.... How on earth can someone afford their medication if it is priced as high as rent!! :shock: Terrible.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Along the northeast coast of England is a fishing town called Whitby and then further along Scarborough . I am fine getting to Whitby but onto Scarborough the road just goes from one big dip to another and my stomach just does big dips along with it . My mantra along that stretch of road is don't be sick , don't be sick
> Sonja


I feel for you! I am lucky in that I don't go to/thru West Virgina very often, usually only a couple of times a year.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ok this is what it looks like now


Very cute!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful dress - remind me - who is amy? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Do we get photos of the plants? 😱😁
> Do you remember the dress Amy was working on while we were in London. I have photos of her progress so far. These are from a couple weeks ago.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would have been a scary time for everyone - suicide leave everyone feeling guilty - as to what they could have done to stop it - so glad he has moved on and has a new mate and the lovely luke. --- sam



KateB said:


> So sorry for your friend, Betty, such a tragedy to have to endure. Suicide is such a difficult thing for those left behind to deal with. I think the worst time of my life was trying to help DS#1 after his girlfriend hung herself, I was so afraid that he was going to follow her. However, after 3 months off work he got back to as normal as he could at the time, and thankfully he has moved on with his life (this happened about 9 years ago) and now has a new partner and our beautiful Luke.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Here is my latest creation. Mommy said make it big so Arriana can wear it next year! I think I made it big enough!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what fun to sit behind the pilot.

great island pictures - really like the fingerless gloves - the bottom one looks a bit more purple. --- sam



TNS said:


> Hello everyone, I'm back online after going to Alderney for the Historical literature festival, first one we've had there. It was brilliant! As my friend wanted to do as much as possible we got 'rover' tickets which admitted us to all the lectures, so I went to some which I wouldn't have done otherwise --- and they were all totally fascinating. Amongst others we had Simon Scarrow and Manda Scott, (both well known) and the amazing Irving Finkel (cuneiform tablets decipherer), told how a circular ark was built in India last year following instructions on a tablet he translated. Roughly 50/50 historians and historical fiction writers, so plenty of interest for the academics and the more general interest.
> I returned on Sunday night just in time to meet DD at the airport, returning for the Easter 'break'. She's doing 2 weeks at one of the vet practices here then revising for exams shortly after she gets back to Uni. Ive not had much knitting time, but will show you a pair of fingerless gloves I knit recently. Pattern from a knitting calendar. Also a photo from the flight.
> I haven't caught up totally but just want to wish Ohio Joy a very happy birthday, and say I'm pleased her eyes are OK.
> Bulldog, my condolences on your friends tragic loss of her grandson.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is my latest creation. Mommy said make it big so Arriana can wear it next year! I think I made it big enough!


Arriana makes a beautiful model and your latest creations are lovely . I really like the yarn you used to make the poncho
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> and I will add my voice in wishing joy a happy birthday and many more. hope your day was made special. --- sam


Happy birthday from me also.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

call the children and have them check on it for you. --- sam



Railyn said:


> computer problems again. How I get tired of the computer. Would like to have an easy day of checking my e-mail, etc. and not fight with the 'puter.
> Off for another drs. apt for DH. This is the second this week . Then tomorrow the kitten goes to the vet. Keeps me busy driving.
> We had an almost 80 degree day yesterday. Enjoyed it. I need to find a goat to trim the grass. It is really tall expecially the back yard. I don't know where the yard people are. The kids take care of the payment so I am at a loss.
> Must run. I need a shower, etc. and leave in about 30 minutes.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally got things finished up & blocked
> This is what happens when I spend hours in a vehicle.


Your traveling knitting is beautiful. Some children are going to appreciate those warm mittens!
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the mitts and socks are great - love the cat's paw shawl. really like the way it striped. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally got things finished up & blocked
> This is what happens when I spend hours in a vehicle.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that happens to be every once in a while gwen - if clicking the back arrow doesn't work try the back space button. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Love the socks and mittens Bonnie. You always do such nice work.
> 
> Don't know what's going on with my computer today; won't go page when I click the back arrow. Hmmmmm.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is she going to wear under it? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I will pass on to Amy. I will have to get a photo when she finishes it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> A friend of my oldest two boys a young man of 30 died of a heart attack yesterday. He leaves behind a wife and three young daughters. Please add his family to your prayers.


Dawn, such terrible news. Prayers going out to his family and friends.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> A friend of my oldest two boys a young man of 30 died of a heart attack yesterday. He leaves behind a wife and three young daughters. Please add his family to your prayers.


Prayers are on there way.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Pullover I hope you are feeling better from that bump you for on your head.
> Betty I have your friend in prayers.
> Pearl one glad to hear good news.
> Purple lady and Sheepy glad you have joined us.
> ...


Looking forward overseeing them completed. The ones I've seen on FB are so cute. I just wish there were a baby in the family to knit for!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ok this is what it looks like now


Very nice....very definitely a gold fish and a few bubbles.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> A friend of my oldest two boys a young man of 30 died of a heart attack yesterday. He leaves behind a wife and three young daughters. Please add his family to your prayers.


I'm so sorry!! How tragic!! I will keep his family and your sons in my prayers for comfort.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is my latest creation. Mommy said make it big so Arriana can wear it next year! I think I made it big enough!


Adorable...thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Ok this is what it looks like now


Great. A sweet little fishie.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the fingerless gloves and the cat's paw scarf...what great work.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is my latest creation. Mommy said make it big so Arriana can wear it next year! I think I made it big enough!


So very cute and the knitting is lovely!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to you and the family - what a tragedy - so young. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> A friend of my oldest two boys a young man of 30 died of a heart attack yesterday. He leaves behind a wife and three young daughters. Please add his family to your prayers.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

purplelady said:


> where are the photos located>>???
> bets


The photos that Caren posted are on page 76.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ok this is what it looks like now


That's really cute, Sonja!!
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks good Sonja - doing it backwards on the other sock sounds a little difficult to me. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Ok this is what it looks like now


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is my latest creation. Mommy said make it big so Arriana can wear it next year! I think I made it big enough!


She's so cute, even in her mad mode!!! Her outfit and hat are darling!
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking poncho - think it would be more comfortable if the back was down under her. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Here is my latest creation. Mommy said make it big so Arriana can wear it next year! I think I made it big enough!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now off to make me something to eat - haven't eaten since breakfast. --- sam


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is my latest creation. Mommy said make it big so Arriana can wear it next year! I think I made it big enough!


Love the poncho and the bunny hat! She is very cute though not looking happy in the last photo. Lol


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dawn, such terrible news. Prayers going out to his family and friends.


Prayers from me also.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I think I posted on last week's. I'm just getting back from being away and am far behind I don't know if I'll catch up. But, Joy happy birthday!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Along the northeast coast of England is a fishing town called Whitby and then further along Scarborough . I am fine getting to Whitby but onto Scarborough the road just goes from one big dip to another and my stomach just does big dips along with it . My mantra along that stretch of road is don't be sick , don't be sick
> Sonja


We did that road by bus in February, I wasn't travel sick but it was really scary.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> we definitely need a picture of your hat. --- sam


When i have finished it and made the outfit. Going to a sewing exhibition with Londy on Friday and hope to get material there.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> what fun to sit behind the pilot.
> 
> great island pictures - really like the fingerless gloves - the bottom one looks a bit more purple. --- sam


Sorry the pics are rather indistinct. The perspex(?) widows are getting rather clouded so that plus my poor old iPod don't make for clear photos.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is my latest creation. Mommy said make it big so Arriana can wear it next year! I think I made it big enough!


I was wondering why the look!?


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I have battled motion sickness since I was an infant. Mom would have to give me medicine to drive 15 minutes to go to the bank or grocery. I out grew it mostly, until I got pregnant with DD. That started it back up. It went away after I had her, until I got pregnant with DS. Since then, it comes and goes. Dad always said if you were driving, you wouldn't get motion sick. I proved him wrong. And so far, then only state I can NOT knit in, is West Virginia. I can do nothing except take meds and nap thru West Virginia. I love the state, but it does not like me. It has been suggested that it isn't the twisty mountain roads, but something in the rocks and soil, that causes me problems.


----------Had to laugh, I spent 30 years in southern West Virginia and for the 1st year I always got motion sickness, too many curves and up and downs. If I went back, which I haven't done, believe that would happen again. It is a beautiful state, I had a beautiful view out my backyard, reminded me of a jig saw puzzle in the fall of the year with a curvy road...Oh well, the memories...VA Sharon


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Prayers for Betty's friend. Suicide is so very difficult to deal with- too many unanswered questions.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Lin. I still have to finish filling some of them but have instead been knitting.


TNS said:


> I too have just gone back to last week's TP to see your amazing craft room - some serious stash and equipment here! It looks fantastic, great idea to use multicoloured trash cans like that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it! Can easily see it is a fish with bubbles. You do such lovely work.



Swedenme said:


> Ok this is what it looks like now


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So cute; both the knitting and Arriana!


tami_ohio said:


> Here is my latest creation. Mommy said make it big so Arriana can wear it next year! I think I made it big enough!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


martina said:


> Prayers from me also.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you want a challenge ending up in a very beautiful scarf do check this out. it is a free cut and paste. --- sam --- i'll be back in a little bit.
> 
> http://www.purlbee.com/2015/03/25/jasmine-scarf/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=PS%20Recipients&utm_campaign=2015-03-25%3A%20Our%20Lovely%20New%20Jasmine%20Scarf%2C%20Get%20the%20Free%20Pattern%21


Oh my that is beautiful thanks for sharing. It has been book marked


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

purplelady said:


> I see only the pictures that are here between mailss. where can I see his art?
> bet


His most current pictures in process are posted on page 2 of last week's tea party.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ok this is what it looks like now


Still love it, a wonderful job.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful dress - remind me - who is amy? --- sam


Amy is my friend, I've known her for more than twenty years. She went to England with me last November. Her and I met up with Josephine, Londongirl and Angela.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Amy is my friend, I've known her for more than twenty years. She went to England with me last November. Her and I met up with Josephine, Londongirl and Angela.


And we had a great time. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is she going to wear under it? --- sam


I am not sure, I imagine a white dress of some type. I would wear it over a light purple dress.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And we had a great time. :thumbup:


Yes we sure did. We need to do at again sometime and add others too. I have your purple like ,Amy was using. Waiting to be delivered one day. 👍


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes we sure did. We need to do at again sometime and add others too. I have your purple like ,Amy was using. Waiting to be delivered one day. 👍


Definitely must do it again. Off to bed now, night night xx


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Joy. It has been a pleasure to spend time with you at the KAPs. I do hope you and your DH will be able to spend the weekend again this year. May today and every day be filled with many blessings.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Definitely must do it again. Off to bed now, night night xx


We will yes 👍👍 good night pleasant dreams 
Nite nite


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Dawn, so sad, prayers for family.
Betty, as has been said suicide leaves a very painful grieve.
Tami, Arianna and knitting beautiful.
Ok, again restarted shawl.Grrrr. but stopped in a knitting store and bought lace needles. What a difference. Also bought red sock yarn I've been on lookout for and they wound it for me. Yeah.
Daralene, have been gluten free today and in less pain.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

to nana caren
i have the recipeee, but lose it in trying to send
a poor typest..
wll you send your e mail so I can forwarddd it? maybe that wil woork w/ a balky puter and not savvy user..
bets


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Arriana makes a beautiful model and your latest creations are lovely . I really like the yarn you used to make the poncho
> Sonja


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Adorable...thanks for sharing the photos.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> So very cute and the knitting is lovely!


Thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> She's so cute, even in her mad mode!!! Her outfit and hat are darling!
> Junek


Absolutely! And she has perfected the "look"!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> great looking poncho - think it would be more comfortable if the back was down under her. --- sam


I'm sure it would be but that is why DD wanted a poncho. Bulk under the car seat straps gives too much in an accident.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> now off to make me something to eat - haven't eaten since breakfast. --- sam


I made chicken stir fry and rice


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Love the poncho and the bunny hat! She is very cute though not looking happy in the last photo. Lol


Thanks. She has perfected that look for when she is displeased!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was wondering why the look!?


Because she doesn't like the car seat and the bulky poncho made it a little bunched up behind her head. If she isn't happy she is very good at showing it. :-D


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> ----------Had to laugh, I spent 30 years in southern West Virginia and for the 1st year I always got motion sickness, too many curves and up and downs. If I went back, which I haven't done, believe that would happen again. It is a beautiful state, I had a beautiful view out my backyard, reminded me of a jig saw puzzle in the fall of the year with a curvy road...Oh well, the memories...VA Sharon


It is a beautiful state! I love it. But it doesn't like me. I can just imagine your view! I always think of it like a patchwork quilt.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So cute; both the knitting and Arriana!


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Tami...Love the poncho and hat. I know that Arriana will enjoy these gifts.

Caren...Amy's dress is looking beautiful. Would love to see the finished piece.

Bonnie...Your mittens look really warm. The shawl is beautiful as well.

Sheepy...Welcome to the tea party. I will look forward to you sharing what you are working on.

Welcome back Lin. I am delighted that you had a wonderful journey.

Julie...I am glad that you have people willing to write letters on your behalf regarding previous home. How is Ringo adapting to his new home?

It is late so I am going to get off from here and get some sleep. Oh, by the way, DS#1 went to Zoup's when they were selling the rabbit and rattlesnake soup so he tried it and actually had it for his meal that day. He said he would eat it again. He will have to eat it at Zoup's since I don't think I will ever be making that in my home. He did tell me that I would not like it since it was too spicy for me to eat. We went to Zoup's tonight with a friend and had a lovely visit.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie, thanks for sharing such beautiful work. You are very talented.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm sure it would be but that is why DD wanted a poncho. Bulk under the car seat straps gives too much in an accident.


Having the poncho bulk behind her head will give problems in an accident. It would be better to just put a blanket tucked around the straps. Just my opinion from personal experience with my daughters.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

My thanks to all of you beautiful friends for the lovely birthday wishes. 

The day was gray, rainy, and quite windy when I had to be out in it today while running errands. Tim and I had cantata practice tonight and dinner was a rather thrown together meal but we will do better tomorrow.

I had a taste for walnut pie (pecan pie with walnuts substituted) but had no time today. Picked up fresh strawberries at Sam's Club and will make shortcakes to go with some of them for dessert tomorrow and call it birthday. Have no idea what else to serve but macaroni salad is sounding tasty, too. We had fresh red grapes for dessert tonight and they were really refreshing.

I'll make arrangements to pick out new glasses next week since I finally got into the eye doctor for the exam.

Susan has been offered the donation of a huge old stone school building (which happens to be on the historic register) for use as office spaces, classrooms, eventually a day-care site for participants' kids, a commercial set-up for a kitchen for lunch meals, etc. This building has been valued at about $500,000 US. 

Don (my DH) is well and still working daily for the auto dealership's office staff and parts department, as well as transporting one of the owners and his family to the airport when they fly in and out of this area--so he stays rather busy.

Tim has 9 more weeks of this school year and he will become a junior--two more years until he graduates from secondary school. We never had any idea how far he could go when we finally got to bring him home from the NICU after nearly 3 months there.

This year has, indeed, been filled with so many blessings that I couldn't begin to count them. But you all have been a very large part of the blessings that filled it.

Thank you to each one,

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Having the poncho bulk behind her head will give problems in an accident. It would be better to just put a blanket tucked around the straps. Just my opinion from personal experience with my daughters.


It is more that it's up around her ears and face that she doesn't like, more than bulky behind her head. If it was bulky behind her head DD would just use it like a blanket. Thanks for the concern.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> A friend of my oldest two boys a young man of 30 died of a heart attack yesterday. He leaves behind a wife and three young daughters. Please add his family to your prayers.


That's terrible, much too young. My condolences to your son & the poor family.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ok this is what it looks like now


Cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, such a cute poncho & hat, funny how quickly they can get " attitude"

Sonja, you certainly wouldn't do well on our Harley trips as the guys look for windy mountain roads to travel as they like them best.

Thanks so much for the nice comments n my knitting.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finished work at 10pm and have to work tomorrow....6:30am to 3pm. I am going to be tired but have Friday off 

Bought a light pink color and a red yarn for the monster longies, at work this afternoon.

Off to bed I go. Will try to post progress on win at lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, such a cute poncho & hat, funny how quickly they can get " attitude"
> 
> Sonja, you certainly wouldn't do well on our Harley trips as the guys look for windy mountain roads to travel as they like them best.
> 
> Thanks so much for the nice comments n my knitting.


Beautiful photos, Bonnie!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

these pix make me lonseome. I spent some months in BC after the div was finalized. so beautiful there, 
my uncle spent his ministry yrs in BC and Albertaaa, and retd in Alb.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, such a cute poncho & hat, funny how quickly they can get " attitude"
> 
> Sonja, you certainly wouldn't do well on our Harley trips as the guys look for windy mountain roads to travel as they like them best.
> 
> Thanks so much for the nice comments n my knitting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> looks good Sonja - doing it backwards on the other sock sounds a little difficult to me. --- sam


Thanks Sam . I am knitting it now at 3.30am as I can't sleep after having a nightmare all caught up on here so going to knit instead


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love it! Can easily see it is a fish with bubbles. You do such lovely work.


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tami...Love the poncho and hat. I know that Arriana will enjoy these gifts.
> 
> Caren...Amy's dress is looking beautiful. Would love to see the finished piece.
> 
> ...


Thanks, he is adjusting well- will be better for him when the fence happens.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, such a cute poncho & hat, funny how quickly they can get " attitude"
> 
> Sonja, you certainly wouldn't do well on our Harley trips as the guys look for windy mountain roads to travel as they like them best.
> 
> Thanks so much for the nice comments n my knitting.


Bonnie, your photos make me feel "homesick" for Canada after last summer's unforgettable holiday on the west coast and Rockies. I do miss those majestic mountains! Alderney only just reaches the immense height of 300ft, and Guernsey 350ft, so we have cliffs but no mountains........


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe it is time for me to go to bed. no one seems to be here - Julie - are you out jaunting about? --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe it is time for me to go to bed. no one seems to be here - Julie - are you out jaunting about? --- sam


Not at 8-30pm., !!!!!! it has been raining here (at last) so I was tempted to stay inside!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Re: mung beans for sprouting. I used to find large packs of these in the Asian/ Chinese grocers. They aren't labelled as for sprouting but are what you need ie not treated with any chemicals.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nothing wrong with salt and pepper- or grey!


Alternative interpretation available for me! :thumbup: 
Salt and Pepper are our two cats!

I've recently stopped dying my hair so are now getting rather light grey on top, darker below of course. It's confusing people as they know the face but can't quite place/ name me. One dear elderly friend in Alderney said to me "I'm being rather rude, but I preferred you with dark hair" She will get used to it :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> These


Monster longs are such fun! Never had anything like this when I was young, only rather boring stuff.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Dorset buttons with a twist and my weird take on things :thumbup:


Any pictures?? (Sorry if you've posted some, I'm still catching up)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I rather fancy a pair for me.


Mainly purple I assume..... :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey, it's a bit wet and grey this morning. I have started sorting out my stash and have found yarn I didn't know I had  I need to put some ideas together so when I am laid up Mr P will be able to find what I want (some hope!!!)

TNS will post some more photos of Dorset buttons later.

Healing vibes and hugs to all. xx


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, it's a bit wet and grey this morning. I have started sorting out my stash and have found yarn I didn't know I had  I need to put some ideas together so when I am laid up Mr P will be able to find what I want (some hope!!!)
> 
> TNS will post some more photos of Dorset buttons later.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all. xx


You wil have to put a note on each one with full instructions on and have them in plain sight so he being a man will be able to find them 😃


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> In Scotland all prescriptions are free no matter what age you are. I'm not sure that I agree with this as I think those that can pay something, should....and I count myself in this!


Gosh I didnt know that. Interesting.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Do we get photos of the plants? 😱😁
> Do you remember the dress Amy was working on while we were in London. I have photos of her progress so far. These are from a couple weeks ago.


Wow! She is very clever.  :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> Any pictures?? (Sorry if you've posted some, I'm still catching up)


You've probably come upon them by now, but Purple's Dorset buttons are on page 52. I'm keeping a running list of the pictures, etc throughout the week so if anyone misses a photo just ask.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> I hope you can find some peace this week, at last. Hugs, Lin


Thanks. Loved your photos and gloves.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It is more that it's up around her ears and face that she doesn't like, more than bulky behind her head. If it was bulky behind her head DD would just use it like a blanket. Thanks for the concern.


That makes more sence. my friends daughter would put her's up behind her head. Jamie always like a blanket rather than a jacket in her car seat.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> ----------Had to laugh, I spent 30 years in southern West Virginia and for the 1st year I always got motion sickness, too many curves and up and downs. If I went back, which I haven't done, believe that would happen again. It is a beautiful state, I had a beautiful view out my backyard, reminded me of a jig saw puzzle in the fall of the year with a curvy road...Oh well, the memories...VA Sharon


I've only been to West Virginia once and my daughter was driving, thank goodness. I could concentrate on praying!!! On most roads, there was a sheer drop off on one side of the road and a mountain on the other side!!.
Almost as bad as my drive up and down the road on Mt. Desert Island in Bar Harbor, Maine. It's difficult to drive with your eyes closed and not die!!! That was the scariest road I've ever been on. And, unfortunately, I HAD to drive down once I had driven up!!!
Junek


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Please give Matthew a special hug from me xx


And from me, although he hasn't met me 'in person'


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Here is my latest creation. Mommy said make it big so Arriana can wear it next year! I think I made it big enough!


She is just sooo cute. Great job on the poncho. I love that hat, pattern?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dawn, such terrible news. Prayers going out to his family and friends.


And from me too.... terrible news.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> My thanks to all of you beautiful friends for the lovely birthday wishes.
> 
> The day was gray, rainy, and quite windy when I had to be out in it today while running errands. Tim and I had cantata practice tonight and dinner was a rather thrown together meal but we will do better tomorrow.
> 
> ...


So great for Susan...that's a wonderful donation. I'm praying she'll get financial help this year!
And, dear Joy,you are a blessing to all who know you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Morning Dear Friends,
We were so tired when we got home yesterday, I crashed as soon as I could.
The doctor and all nurses and office personel were extremely nice. They did an in depth Doppler of both left and right leg. The Greater Saphenous vein in the left leg is totally blocked and the smaller saphenous vein in the right leg is also compromised. The is always a danger of the clot developing into a deep vein clot or getting into the femoral artery but since I have the vena ceva filter to block them from hitting the lungs no on seems concerned. He said to put heat to it and to take Aleve even though I am taking Xarelto. He said I could be up on it just to periodically stop and put the heat to it. I am to continue the same dose of the blood thinner. I am to go back in a month and if all of this is resolved, he is going to laser both veins. He said he had quite a bit to do in the right leg.
We stopped by a good fish house and I had fried oysters, sweet potato fries, greens, and hushpuppies. It was so good. Then we went on the Sams. My leg was really hurting as they had mashed on it a good bit doing the Doppler. They had no riding carts available so needless to say I was glad to get home and get everything unloaded. When we got home, Jim had to sit down a minute so guess who unloaded and put up everything. MEN! He was having a lot of trouble with breathing last night but CPAP helped.
KAY JO, Your cowl is absolutely beautiful. I love the colors and of coarse you always do such good work.
JULIE, It is so good to hear the ladies are helping. You are in a friendlier place now. Maybe you could get a knitting circle started after your trip. I must have missed your shrug. Would love to see it. Thank you for sharing news from Doogie
JEANETTE, Get us a picture of one of your hexagons for your bea keepers quilt. I am so sorry to hear of DHs nephew having a stroke at such a young age. He will surely be in the prayer warriors prayers. I sure hope you dont end up carrying the load of your SILs taxes.
CAREN, So good to be seeing your coffee pictures again. How is your wrist progressing. Let the kids help and dont put stress on it. Pray the FM has eased up. Seths meat pastries looked delicious!
MELLIE, Glad to see you treating yourself to some down time with your knitting and a good movie.
DARALENE, Show us a picture of your yarn and the afghan you are going to make. Please be careful cleaning when you are having such a hard time with your back.
CAROL, I am saddened to hear of the poor care your niece got. The actions of a few can make the whole community of nursing look bad and that is sad as there are so many out there who do care and are exceptional at their jobs.
JUNE, I am like you, I wish my hair would turn white or gray but not mixed.
SONJA, My middle name is frog it. But I must say, you got a wonderful looking goldfish in the end. I have a short hairstyle and I go to the Beauty Shop once every four weeks for a trim or cut.
SAM, I loved both scarf patterns and copied them to file. Thank you.
JOSEPHINE, Those dorset buttons are gorgeous but boy do they look complicated. You are on my prayer list for upcoming knee replacement.
DAWN, I am sorry to hear your furbaby has a hematoma. I know that goose egg hurt. I have had one before and ended up in the hospital that same night with viral encephalitis. I loved your stash. The peach and green with peach yarn is so pretty. Cant wait to see it made up.
MARY, I cant imagine anyone here not loving or encouraging Matthew. Now the world we live in can sometimes be nasty and thoughtless. I know you just want to wrap him in your arms and protect him forever.
JAIMEE, Its good to see you youngun. Love the anklet. How is the job going?
BONNIE, I cant beging to tell you how long it has taken me to get socks to fit. I never go by a pattern. I use the same basic one I learned with and just add a pattern if I dont want them plain, which is what my bunch seem to want most of the time. Between Margarets hand method and the template taught in FLK heel I have finally got it.
ENGPROF AND CHERYL JAEGER, Welcome to the forum.
Off to catch up.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, such a cute poncho & hat, funny how quickly they can get " attitude"
> 
> Sonja, you certainly wouldn't do well on our Harley trips as the guys look for windy mountain roads to travel as they like them best.
> 
> Thanks so much for the nice comments n my knitting.


Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You wil have to put a note on each one with full instructions on and have them in plain sight so he being a man will be able to find them 😃


IF you're incredibly lucky!!!
I know you won't be surprised if you don't get to knit at all while recuperating. Perhaps if you put everything you want to knit in a small basket right at the door of the room, Mr. P will find it for you!
Hi, Mr. P....LOL!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Alternative interpretation available for me! :thumbup:
> Salt and Pepper are our two cats!
> 
> I've recently stopped dying my hair so are now getting rather light grey on top, darker below of course. It's confusing people as they know the face but can't quite place/ name me. One dear elderly friend in Alderney said to me "I'm being rather rude, but I preferred you with dark hair" She will get used to it :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've always been so jealous of hair like yours...I remember me trying to get some curl in my hair and my girlfriend trying to get the wave and curl out by actually ironing it---she had very long hair thankfully as that was quite dangerous....I can do real damage with just a curling iron much less a clothes iron.


 When at school my friend and I were taking 'O-level' art and had to walk to another school as ours was only just starting up so didn't have an art teacher qualified to teach the exam syllabus. We used to walk to her home at lunchtime, and she would make me iron her hair flat before walking to the other school. Sounds daft now, but it was quite important at the time! :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I've only been to West Virginia once and my daughter was driving, thank goodness. I could concentrate on praying!!! On most roads, there was a sheer drop off on one side of the road and a mountain on the other side!!.
> Almost as bad as my drive up and down the road on Mt. Desert Island in Bar Harbor, Maine. It's difficult to drive with your eyes closed and not die!!! That was the scariest road I've ever been on. And, unfortunately, I HAD to drive down once I had driven up!!!
> Junek


There was a road on the Coromandel Peninsula, across the Hauraki Gulf from here, known as Black Jack, that had one stretch with the narrow road and sheer drops to the sea each side- quite breath taking. But they have lowered it, and widened it- but I would not like to cross it when there is any wind. The South Island has some very scary mountain passes, which have habitual rock falls- sometimes amazing quantities will block the entire road. I was driving up from Skipper's, out from Queenstown in the South Island, in the old Landrover we had, on a very narrow and winding route, when the ex's nerve finally caved in- and he insisted he drive the rest. there were only two more corners, and we breasted the climb- from memory it is about two thousand feet in one climb.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Good Morning Dear Friends,
> We were so tired when we got home yesterday, I crashed as soon as I could.
> The doctor and all nurses and office personel were extremely nice. They did an in depth Doppler of both left and right leg. The Greater Saphenous vein in the left leg is totally blocked and the smaller saphenous vein in the right leg is also compromised. The is always a danger of the clot developing into a deep vein clot or getting into the femoral artery but since I have the vena ceva filter to block them from hitting the lungs no on seems concerned. He said to put heat to it and to take Aleve even though I am taking Xarelto. He said I could be up on it just to periodically stop and put the heat to it. I am to continue the same dose of the blood thinner. I am to go back in a month and if all of this is resolved, he is going to laser both veins. He said he had quite a bit to do in the right leg.
> We stopped by a good fish house and I had fried oysters, sweet potato fries, greens, and hushpuppies. It was so good. Then we went on the Sams. My leg was really hurting as they had mashed on it a good bit doing the Doppler. They had no riding carts available so needless to say I was glad to get home and get everything unloaded. When we got home, Jim had to sit down a minute so guess who unloaded and put up everything. MEN! He was having a lot of trouble with breathing last night but CPAP helped.
> ...


I've not yet darned in the ends, Betty, so have not posted it- too busy knitting my short-fingered gloves that will go with it! Yes, it is good people are being friendly.
Hoping your doctors are right in being so _blase_ about your veins.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You wil have to put a note on each one with full instructions on and have them in plain sight so he being a man will be able to find them 😃


I'll bet Mr. P will take great care of you. I have my next three projects all staged in clear plastic bags and in a special storage drawer. The bag includes the yarn and pattern and any notes I may have taken. .... The swirl scarf pattern and yarn is in one of those bags and the Elsa sweater pattern and yarn is in another and yarn from the Wisconsin State Fair and a sock pattern are in the third bag. I have the family save me the zippered bags that some linen and clothes items come in. And, when our son-in-law was dying of cancer and getting his nutritional packs for IV, the packets would come in a fairly large heavy duty zip lock bag and I kept them. These bags are perfect for the larger projects and keep my memories of him in the forefront. I find it weirdly comforting to remember this dear man and his love and courage.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

That sounds literally hair raising! 


Lurker 2 said:


> There was a road on the Coromandel Peninsula, across the Hauraki Gulf from here, known as Black Jack, that had one stretch with the narrow road and sheer drops to the sea each side- quite breath taking. But they have lowered it, and widened it- but I would not like to cross it when there is any wind. The South Island has some very scary mountain passes, which have habitual rock falls- sometimes amazing quantities will block the entire road. I was driving up from Skipper's, out from Queenstown in the South Island, in the old Landrover we had, on a very narrow and winding route, when the ex's nerve finally caved in- and he insisted he drive the rest. there were only two more corners, and we breasted the climb- from memory it is about two thousand feet in one climb.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Betty - I hope that the veins calm down for you with the Aleve,etc. Did the Dr. say to stay off your feet as much as possible? If the pain, swelling, etc. doesn't subside within a week, I suggest you call the Dr. back and see if they can move up the procedure so that you get some relief; waiting a month would not be wise in my mind. I'm sure the medical professionals are relying on the blocker and the Xarelto for blood thinning as effective treatments, but that's not a long-term solution.

Lunch with my sister-in-law was nice and she's feeling and doing so much better physically, but she had a vey tough time remembering things and had some general confusion. I was pretty upset that she is back out driving and is back to volunteer driving other elder friends to doctor visits, etc. I think the confusion could be a huge detriment to safe driving and had a conversation with her daughter and son last evening...they are beyond maddening and frustrating. I'm mad at myself too for not realizing the depth of situation -- her helping them out financially for the past 8 years has her so deep in debt she'll never climb out of it; it's deeper and worse than I ever could have believed; the overdue property taxes are just the tip of one very big ice berg. I'm hoping that I impressed on her two kids (if 48 and 50 year olds could be called kids) that it's not good enough that they learn to take care of themselves independently from help from her, but they also have to find enough employment to earn money to help their mother pay debts she's incurred due to them. I'm afraid it fell on deaf ears. DH met us at her house to take care of a few things she mentioned during lunch (microwave not working - phone needing batteries - car needing something checked) and his report of the living conditions are even worse than they were. It's time to figure something out and make some determinations where the line between deplorable and dangerous exists. Prayers for guidance are much appreciated.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Joy - glad that your birthday was a good one and strawberry shortcake sounds like a wonderful way to celebrate.

Good to hear about the donation toward daughter's ministry and hope that good things continue to come her (and everyone else's) way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, such a cute poncho & hat, funny how quickly they can get " attitude"
> 
> Sonja, you certainly wouldn't do well on our Harley trips as the guys look for windy mountain roads to travel as they like them best.
> 
> Thanks so much for the nice comments n my knitting.


Thank you. It sure doesn't take them long to get attitude! She will be 14 months the 28th. Love the photos!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Sam . I am knitting it now at 3.30am as I can't sleep after having a nightmare all caught up on here so going to knit instead


Hope you managed to get some more sleep, with no more nightmares. Hate it when that happens.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not at 8-30pm., !!!!!! it has been raining here (at last) so I was tempted to stay inside!


It is raining here in Ohio now, and supposed to turn to snow for us later this morning. I don't know if Sam will get snow, or just rain. I think he is far enough south that it will be all rain for him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That makes more sence. my friends daughter would put her's up behind her head. Jamie always like a blanket rather than a jacket in her car seat.


I wish I had thought of it much sooner. DD has had Arriana in a sweater all winter, and tucked a blanket over her, and then when getting in and out, would either wrap her in another blanket, or just take carrier and all, and cover that with a blanket. That won't be possible next winter! It's almost all DD can do now, to carry Arriana in the carrier. She is just getting too heavy!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> IF you're incredibly lucky!!!
> I know you won't be surprised if you don't get to knit at all while recuperating. Perhaps if you put everything you want to knit in a small basket right at the door of the room, Mr. P will find it for you!
> Hi, Mr. P....LOL!
> Junek


Mr P says hi. He tends to look with his mouth rather than his eyes so I have a huge basket with all the yarn and stuff I will need right hy my chair and a long handled grabby think to catch any escapees. Sending you a big hug xxxx


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I've only been to West Virginia once and my daughter was driving, thank goodness. I could concentrate on praying!!! On most roads, there was a sheer drop off on one side of the road and a mountain on the other side!!.
> Almost as bad as my drive up and down the road on Mt. Desert Island in Bar Harbor, Maine. It's difficult to drive with your eyes closed and not die!!! That was the scariest road I've ever been on. And, unfortunately, I HAD to drive down once I had driven up!!!
> Junek


I don't mind driving the mountain roads that we have been on, but WV just makes me so sick. It was to the point a few years ago, when we took the big pickup truck, that I couldn't drive, I couldn't ride, and when we stopped for the night, I couldn't even look at the TV, let alone knit. Not even the next morning. DH hates my mountain driving, but had me drive so I wouldn't get sick. By the time I found a place to pull off on Cheat Mountain, I couldn't walk without holding on to the truck. I think that's the only time DH has slowed down on mountain roads! I think he was afraid I was going to "christen" his truck! :-D The motion sickness messes with my head long before it does my stomach.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P says hi. He tends to look with his mouth rather than his eyes so I have a huge basket with all the yarn and stuff I will need right hy my chair and a long handled grabby think to catch any escapees. Sending you a big hug xxxx


That sounds like a wonderful solution!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She is just sooo cute. Great job on the poncho. I love that hat, pattern?


You can probably find one on Ravelry. It was in a book for hats and diaper covers. I think it was from Red Heart. I will try to find it. I just had it so it shouldn't be too buried in my mess! Send me a PM and remind me please.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So great for Susan...that's a wonderful donation. I'm praying she'll get financial help this year!
> And, dear Joy,you are a blessing to all who know you.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Such good news for Susan! I read it last night just before I shut down, but was getting cross eyed and didn't comment.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Good Morning Dear Friends,
> We were so tired when we got home yesterday, I crashed as soon as I could.
> The doctor and all nurses and office personel were extremely nice. They did an in depth Doppler of both left and right leg. The Greater Saphenous vein in the left leg is totally blocked and the smaller saphenous vein in the right leg is also compromised. The is always a danger of the clot developing into a deep vein clot or getting into the femoral artery but since I have the vena ceva filter to block them from hitting the lungs no on seems concerned. He said to put heat to it and to take Aleve even though I am taking Xarelto. He said I could be up on it just to periodically stop and put the heat to it. I am to continue the same dose of the blood thinner. I am to go back in a month and if all of this is resolved, he is going to laser both veins. He said he had quite a bit to do in the right leg.
> We stopped by a good fish house and I had fried oysters, sweet potato fries, greens, and hushpuppies. It was so good. Then we went on the Sams. My leg was really hurting as they had mashed on it a good bit doing the Doppler. They had no riding carts available so needless to say I was glad to get home and get everything unloaded. When we got home, Jim had to sit down a minute so guess who unloaded and put up everything. MEN! He was having a lot of trouble with breathing last night but CPAP helped.
> ...


Betty, so glad you liked the new dr. and staff, and that they were so thorough. Was hoping for better news, but glad they will do something if needed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Betty - I hope that the veins calm down for you with the Aleve,etc. Did the Dr. say to stay off your feet as much as possible? If the pain, swelling, etc. doesn't subside within a week, I suggest you call the Dr. back and see if they can move up the procedure so that you get some relief; waiting a month would not be wise in my mind. I'm sure the medical professionals are relying on the blocker and the Xarelto for blood thinning as effective treatments, but that's not a long-term solution.
> 
> Lunch with my sister-in-law was nice and she's feeling and doing so much better physically, but she had a vey tough time remembering things and had some general confusion. I was pretty upset that she is back out driving and is back to volunteer driving other elder friends to doctor visits, etc. I think the confusion could be a huge detriment to safe driving and had a conversation with her daughter and son last evening...they are beyond maddening and frustrating. I'm mad at myself too for not realizing the depth of situation -- her helping them out financially for the past 8 years has her so deep in debt she'll never climb out of it; it's deeper and worse than I ever could have believed; the overdue property taxes are just the tip of one very big ice berg. I'm hoping that I impressed on her two kids (if 48 and 50 year olds could be called kids) that it's not good enough that they learn to take care of themselves independently from help from her, but they also have to find enough employment to earn money to help their mother pay debts she's incurred due to them. I'm afraid it fell on deaf ears. DH met us at her house to take care of a few things she mentioned during lunch (microwave not working - phone needing batteries - car needing something checked) and his report of the living conditions are even worse than they were. It's time to figure something out and make some determinations where the line between deplorable and dangerous exists. Prayers for guidance are much appreciated.


Prayers going up!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Prayers going up!


Thanks, Tami.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie, I love the photos :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, that road sounds scary! I have been on one or two like that near here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> That sounds literally hair raising!


 :thumbup: Black Jack was the scariest- and my Dad was driving- even he acknowledged it was quite something!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, that road sounds scary! I have been on one or two like that near here.


Especially if they are gravel rather than tar sealed!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, such a cute poncho & hat, funny how quickly they can get " attitude"
> 
> Sonja, you certainly wouldn't do well on our Harley trips as the guys look for windy mountain roads to travel as they like them best.
> 
> Thanks so much for the nice comments n my knitting.


Beautiful pictures . Love the mountains one .motorcyclists do that here to there is one road leading to Whitby that is very popular because of it's twists and bends .unfortunately there has been a lot of motorcycle accidents on it as some silly people try it at dangerous speeds 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Finished work at 10pm and have to work tomorrow....6:30am to 3pm. I am going to be tired but have Friday off
> 
> Bought a light pink color and a red yarn for the monster longies, at work this afternoon.
> 
> Off to bed I go. Will try to post progress on win at lunch tomorrow.


Look forward to seeing your progress 
Sonja


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Rookie,

I certainly am impressed by your organization regarding your knitting projects. 

The situation with your SIL is a very difficult one. There is a fine line between supporting independence and needing to provide what is necessary for her safety.

Prayers that a solution is found.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially if they are gravel rather than tar sealed!


Yes, with the odd boulder strewn around. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> So great for Susan...that's a wonderful donation. I'm praying she'll get financial help this year!
> And, dear Joy,you are a blessing to all who know you.
> Hugs,
> Junek


I think it's a wonderful donation too. I hope she is able to get all the help and funding she needs
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

What a sad & worrying situation, terrible that her children seem only concerned with what they can get. I hope your family can come up with a solution.


RookieRetiree said:


> Betty - I hope that the veins calm down for you with the Aleve,etc. Did the Dr. say to stay off your feet as much as possible? If the pain, swelling, etc. doesn't subside within a week, I suggest you call the Dr. back and see if they can move up the procedure so that you get some relief; waiting a month would not be wise in my mind. I'm sure the medical professionals are relying on the blocker and the Xarelto for blood thinning as effective treatments, but that's not a long-term solution.
> 
> Lunch with my sister-in-law was nice and she's feeling and doing so much better physically, but she had a vey tough time remembering things and had some general confusion. I was pretty upset that she is back out driving and is back to volunteer driving other elder friends to doctor visits, etc. I think the confusion could be a huge detriment to safe driving and had a conversation with her daughter and son last evening...they are beyond maddening and frustrating. I'm mad at myself too for not realizing the depth of situation -- her helping them out financially for the past 8 years has her so deep in debt she'll never climb out of it; it's deeper and worse than I ever could have believed; the overdue property taxes are just the tip of one very big ice berg. I'm hoping that I impressed on her two kids (if 48 and 50 year olds could be called kids) that it's not good enough that they learn to take care of themselves independently from help from her, but they also have to find enough employment to earn money to help their mother pay debts she's incurred due to them. I'm afraid it fell on deaf ears. DH met us at her house to take care of a few things she mentioned during lunch (microwave not working - phone needing batteries - car needing something checked) and his report of the living conditions are even worse than they were. It's time to figure something out and make some determinations where the line between deplorable and dangerous exists. Prayers for guidance are much appreciated.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> A friend of my oldest two boys a young man of 30 died of a heart attack yesterday. He leaves behind a wife and three young daughters. Please add his family to your prayers.


How sad! Prayers going up for his family.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Wrote post, lost in space. So good morning all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, with the odd boulder strewn around. :thumbup:


I see your point!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Wrote post, lost in space. So good morning all.


Morning, Joy!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There was a road on the Coromandel Peninsula, across the Hauraki Gulf from here, known as Black Jack, that had one stretch with the narrow road and sheer drops to the sea each side- quite breath taking. But they have lowered it, and widened it- but I would not like to cross it when there is any wind. The South Island has some very scary mountain passes, which have habitual rock falls- sometimes amazing quantities will block the entire road. I was driving up from Skipper's, out from Queenstown in the South Island, in the old Landrover we had, on a very narrow and winding route, when the ex's nerve finally caved in- and he insisted he drive the rest. there were only two more corners, and we breasted the climb- from memory it is about two thousand feet in one climb.


Sounds like that must be a beautiful area. We were on Maui several years ago & traveled the Road to Hana, that was an amazing place, it took all day to go 60 miles & back, when we were told it would take so long we didn't believe it but hairpin turns & single lane bridges were everywhere. Such scenery!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like that must be a beautiful area. We were on Maui several years ago & traveled the Road to Hana, that was an amazing place, it took all day to go 60 miles & back, when we were told it would take so long we didn't believe it but hairpin turns & single lane bridges were everywhere. Such scenery!


Hawaii?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hawaii?


Yes


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Rookie, I missed your post about your sister-in-law. That is heartbreaking, my prayers for her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, so great that Susan has recieved the building, I hoe there is funding for her to recieve wages for all her work too.

Betty, I'm glad the doctor has discovered what is causing your pain but making you wait another month to get it fixed seems unreasonable. Please stay off it & make others in the family wait on you for a change. I can't believe you had to unload all the shopping & put it away. I would have been tempted to leave it there for him to do today but no doubt you had things that had to go in the fridge or freezer.

I have just been listening to the news, the world seems crazier every day! Just heard that the copilot deliberately crashed that plane in France, how crazy that security measures in place to protect passengers allowed this to happen.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Ohio Joy - Belated Happy Birthday.
Sam - The Jasmine scarf is very pretty. Will have to add to my "to do" list.
Sonja - You mention Whitby & Scarborough. I used to live in Scarborough here and Whitby is only a half hour away from there. It would be interesting to find out who picked these names in Ontario.

Got up this a.m. and it was raining. We now have at least an inch of snow and it's still snowing.

Talked to a friend this morning. She has been having difficulty with her leg. The veins have collapsed and her leg is as cold as ice. She has had an artificial vein inserted, it collapsed, has had stents and they collapsed. During her visit to the vascular surgeon this week, he says she has three options - leave leg as is, surgery (which may not work) and amputate the leg. She is only 67 and a fashion plate. Says she would rather die than have leg amputated. Need prayers said for her please.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Wrote post, lost in space. So good morning all.


Good sunny 🌞afternoon from me
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratualtions to Susan for the donation of the old school house! Hope it all works out well.

The walnut pie sounds yummy but then I am a nut (pun intended) for pecan pie.

The strawberry shortcake sounds refreshing to me. Enjoy and have a good delayed celebration.


jheiens said:


> My thanks to all of you beautiful friends for the lovely birthday wishes.
> 
> The day was gray, rainy, and quite windy when I had to be out in it today while running errands. Tim and I had cantata practice tonight and dinner was a rather thrown together meal but we will do better tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those mountains are so majestic! It looks like a painting!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, such a cute poncho & hat, funny how quickly they can get " attitude"
> 
> Sonja, you certainly wouldn't do well on our Harley trips as the guys look for windy mountain roads to travel as they like them best.
> 
> Thanks so much for the nice comments n my knitting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> There was a road on the Coromandel Peninsula, across the Hauraki Gulf from here, known as Black Jack, that had one stretch with the narrow road and sheer drops to the sea each side- quite breath taking. But they have lowered it, and widened it- but I would not like to cross it when there is any wind. The South Island has some very scary mountain passes, which have habitual rock falls- sometimes amazing quantities will block the entire road. I was driving up from Skipper's, out from Queenstown in the South Island, in the old Landrover we had, on a very narrow and winding route, when the ex's nerve finally caved in- and he insisted he drive the rest. there were only two more corners, and we breasted the climb- from memory it is about two thousand feet in one climb.


That sounds very scary but made me think of the cliffs at Scarborough a coastal town the beach front is basically divided into 2 parts each side of a cliff with a road Inbetween they run open top buses between the two parts but what makes me laugh is there are signs saying beware of falling rocks and they do fall 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It was funny (to me) when I decided to quit dying my hair. I cut is super short (you may remember seeing me with it that short awhile back; but this was about 10 years ago) and when I let it grow out after about a year folks were like..."oh my...you've got gray hair!" I laughed because I had had gray hair for quite awhile but covered it up



TNS said:


> Alternative interpretation available for me! :thumbup:
> Salt and Pepper are our two cats!
> 
> I've recently stopped dying my hair so are now getting rather light grey on top, darker below of course. It's confusing people as they know the face but can't quite place/ name me. One dear elderly friend in Alderney said to me "I'm being rather rude, but I preferred you with dark hair" She will get used to it :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Betty - I hope that the veins calm down for you with the Aleve,etc. Did the Dr. say to stay off your feet as much as possible? If the pain, swelling, etc. doesn't subside within a week, I suggest you call the Dr. back and see if they can move up the procedure so that you get some relief; waiting a month would not be wise in my mind. I'm sure the medical professionals are relying on the blocker and the Xarelto for blood thinning as effective treatments, but that's not a long-term solution.
> 
> Lunch with my sister-in-law was nice and she's feeling and doing so much better physically, but she had a vey tough time remembering things and had some general confusion. I was pretty upset that she is back out driving and is back to volunteer driving other elder friends to doctor visits, etc. I think the confusion could be a huge detriment to safe driving and had a conversation with her daughter and son last evening...they are beyond maddening and frustrating. I'm mad at myself too for not realizing the depth of situation -- her helping them out financially for the past 8 years has her so deep in debt she'll never climb out of it; it's deeper and worse than I ever could have believed; the overdue property taxes are just the tip of one very big ice berg. I'm hoping that I impressed on her two kids (if 48 and 50 year olds could be called kids) that it's not good enough that they learn to take care of themselves independently from help from her, but they also have to find enough employment to earn money to help their mother pay debts she's incurred due to them. I'm afraid it fell on deaf ears. DH met us at her house to take care of a few things she mentioned during lunch (microwave not working - phone needing batteries - car needing something checked) and his report of the living conditions are even worse than they were. It's time to figure something out and make some determinations where the line between deplorable and dangerous exists. Prayers for guidance are much appreciated.


Such a sad situation for your SIL. And worse since the children are such deadbeats.
I pray things will work out for her. And that her confusion doesn't cause a traffic accident!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P says hi. He tends to look with his mouth rather than his eyes so I have a huge basket with all the yarn and stuff I will need right hy my chair and a long handled grabby think to catch any escapees. Sending you a big hug xxxx


Sounds like the typical male!! We should have known you'd have everything worked out so you can continue your knitting!!
And hugs back to you and Mr. P
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so glad your vein doctor was thorough. I'm glad you'll be going back in a month too and hopefully be able to do th laser treatment. Wish it could be sooner for you but at least it is finally being addressed!

Your meal of fried oysters, etc had me drooling.



Bulldog said:


> Good Morning Dear Friends,
> We were so tired when we got home yesterday, I crashed as soon as I could.
> The doctor and all nurses and office personel were extremely nice. They did an in depth Doppler of both left and right leg. The Greater Saphenous vein in the left leg is totally blocked and the smaller saphenous vein in the right leg is also compromised. The is always a danger of the clot developing into a deep vein clot or getting into the femoral artery but since I have the vena ceva filter to block them from hitting the lungs no on seems concerned. He said to put heat to it and to take Aleve even though I am taking Xarelto. He said I could be up on it just to periodically stop and put the heat to it. I am to continue the same dose of the blood thinner. I am to go back in a month and if all of this is resolved, he is going to laser both veins. He said he had quite a bit to do in the right leg.
> We stopped by a good fish house and I had fried oysters, sweet potato fries, greens, and hushpuppies. It was so good.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

budasha said:


> Ohio Joy - Belated Happy Birthday.
> Sam - The Jasmine scarf is very pretty. Will have to add to my "to do" list.
> Sonja - You mention Whitby & Scarborough. I used to live in Scarborough here and Whitby is only a half hour away from there. It would be interesting to find out who picked these names in Ontario.
> 
> ...


I'll definitely keep her in my prayers! Such a sad situation!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That sounds very scary but made me think of the cliffs at Scarborough a coastal town the beach front is basically divided into 2 parts each side of a cliff with a road Inbetween they run open top buses between the two parts but what makes me laugh is there are signs saying beware of falling rocks and they do fall
> Sonja


And what scared me to death was nowhere to go if a rock does fall when there's only sheer drop beside you.
But living here there's no danger! Our land is almost completely flat until you travel about 40 or 50 miles farther west!
Junek

Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto...went back and read it. Prayers lifted for her and family.


Normaedern said:


> Rookie, I missed your post about your sister-in-law. That is heartbreaking, my prayers for her.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like that must be a beautiful area. We were on Maui several years ago & traveled the Road to Hana, that was an amazing place, it took all day to go 60 miles & back, when we were told it would take so long we didn't believe it but hairpin turns & single lane bridges were everywhere. Such scenery!


Bonnie - we made that trip also and thankfully had a decided to get a guided tour driven by someone else. There were 6 of us in a very short van and each of us had a window. There were times where there was not much road between the edge of the van wheels and the drop off!! I'm so glad that none of us had to drive it---who ever was driving doesn't get to see all the beautiful sites!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry about your friend's leg. Will have her in prayer.


budasha said:


> Ohio Joy - Belated Happy Birthday.
> Sam - The Jasmine scarf is very pretty. Will have to add to my "to do" list.
> Sonja - You mention Whitby & Scarborough. I used to live in Scarborough here and Whitby is only a half hour away from there. It would be interesting to find out who picked these names in Ontario.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Ohio Joy - Belated Happy Birthday.
> Sam - The Jasmine scarf is very pretty. Will have to add to my "to do" list.
> Sonja - You mention Whitby & Scarborough. I used to live in Scarborough here and Whitby is only a half hour away from there. It would be interesting to find out who picked these names in Ontario.
> 
> ...


Prayers heading her way!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the prayers, everyone.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

budasha, prayers for your friend.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just heard on the news that Missouri and Oklahoma are having wild weather (twisters). Hope that all in those areas stay safe. California is having a heat wave and with the lack of water-- that is very dangerous for them.

Sonja - your fish sock is very pretty.
Tami Ohio - Ariana looks so cute in her poncho and hat.Not so pleased in the car seat though.
Pacer - rabbit and rattlesnake soup might be tasty but it's not soup that I want to try (yuk).
Ohio Joy - Hope you are enjoying your strawberry shortcake today. How wonderful that Susan has been offered the old school building. I'm sure she will make good use of it. Also glad to hear that Tim is doing well.
GagesMom - you do have unusual working hours. No wonder you get tired.
Betty - I hope that continuing with the meds will relieve you of some pain. Sounds like you had a good meal at the fish house. I love oysters.
Julie - I'm afraid I would have a tough time on Skippers road on South Island. I'm wary of heights at the best of times so driving on that road would scare the pants off me.
Rookie - so sorry that your SIL is having such financial difficulties due to her selfish children. I hope they will stand up to the plate and help her. 

I was hoping to get my new car today but I just found out it won't be arriving until April 2nd. Darn.
Picked up my tax return yesterday and found out I have to pay. First time in a long while. I also found out that a donation I made to the World Wild Life Fund went to the US rather than Canada, so I can't claim it on my donations. I'll have to be more careful when making donations on line.
Well, I'm caught up again (page 96) so I'll try to do some work for a change.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> budasha, prayers for your friend.


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers heading her way!!


Thanks, Rookie.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Joy, I'm glad you had a pleasant birthday even in the rain. How wonderful for Susan to have received such a wonderful donation! Prayers for a good year for her.


jknappva said:


> So great for Susan...that's a wonderful donation. I'm praying she'll get financial help this year!
> And, dear Joy,you are a blessing to all who know you.
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That sounds very scary but made me think of the cliffs at Scarborough a coastal town the beach front is basically divided into 2 parts each side of a cliff with a road Inbetween they run open top buses between the two parts but what makes me laugh is there are signs saying beware of falling rocks and they do fall
> Sonja


My Mum used to bicycle down to Scarborough from York, when she was training at the Retreat.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

jknappva said:


> And what scared me to death was nowhere to go if a rock does fall when there's only sheer drop beside you.
> But living here there's no danger! Our land is almost completely flat until you travel about 40 or 50 miles farther west!
> Junek
> 
> Junek


----------------NO DANGER EXCEPT---we live in a "hot" zone when it comes to the bad people in the world. Too, too much military in a small space. I read in the paper some time back Tidewater is #3...not comforting...VA Sharon


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

We have a lot of colds and flu around here everywhere I go someone is sick, my husband is just recovering and now I don't feel well. 
Pray for my daughter she was resting in her car on her way to Girard to see her fiance when she was awakened and accused of being on drugs, the police and ambulance were called and she was arrested and taken in she passed sobriety test and showed no signs of being under influence. If you knew my daughter even a little bit you would know she is NOT the drug type! She had to go to court the next day and she has to go back for a pre trial. This is the most absurd thing I've ever seen! Please pray because she is very scared. I know sometimes parents don't know what their kids are up to but this is not the case with her, she hates drugs or alcohol! If convicted she will have a record of this on her license. She wasn't even driving. Hare to believe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just heard on the news that Missouri and Oklahoma are having wild weather (twisters). Hope that all in those areas stay safe. California is having a heat wave and with the lack of water-- that is very dangerous for them.
> 
> Sonja - your fish sock is very pretty.
> Tami Ohio - Ariana looks so cute in her poncho and hat.Not so pleased in the car seat though.
> ...


I was quite pleased with myself that I had driven so far up it, before the ex took over- it is even more nerve wracking driving down it, which I have done in my old VW. But again in summer- would not advise it in winter!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nittergma, how awful for your DD. I know her record will be cleared. Wish they would concentrate on real drunk or drug impaired drivers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, hello back.
Maya and I met friend and her Golden on walk. We use to meet everyday but have been going at different times. Need to get out earlier as it is getting hot.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Budasha, Praying for your friend. That's a difficult situation to say the least!


budasha said:


> Ohio Joy - Belated Happy Birthday.
> Sam - The Jasmine scarf is very pretty. Will have to add to my "to do" list.
> Sonja - You mention Whitby & Scarborough. I used to live in Scarborough here and Whitby is only a half hour away from there. It would be interesting to find out who picked these names in Ontario.
> 
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree, I do too. Maybe they didn't have enough to do that day! Also I forgot to mention it was St. Patric's day so maybe they were looking drunk drivers.


sassafras123 said:


> Nittergma, how awful for your DD. I know her record will be cleared. Wish they would concentrate on real drunk or drug impaired drivers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't blame you - it was raining cats and dogs here when Heidi took the children to school - by the time she got home it was snowing huge flakes - now it is doing nothing - the newly fallen snow is gone and it is overcast and a really blah day.



Lurker 2 said:


> Not at 8-30pm., !!!!!! it has been raining here (at last) so I was tempted to stay inside!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a gwenie - how did I do that? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Not at 8-30pm., !!!!!! it has been raining here (at last) so I was tempted to stay inside!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you think being in plain sight is going to help? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> You wil have to put a note on each one with full instructions on and have them in plain sight so he being a man will be able to find them 😃


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Ohio Joy - Belated Happy Birthday.
> Sam - The Jasmine scarf is very pretty. Will have to add to my "to do" list.
> Sonja - You mention Whitby & Scarborough. I used to live in Scarborough here and Whitby is only a half hour away from there. It would be interesting to find out who picked these names in Ontario.
> 
> ...


Whitby here is only a half hour away from Scarborough . I looked it up and one source says a surveyor in the 18th century from this part of the world named a few places the same as here . I know. America also has a Whitby in Maine I think 
I'm sorry to here about your friend I hope they can save her leg . One of the options my son had last year was that they would amputate his leg luckily so far they have managed to save it he actually did some running this week in physio . For all of 2 minutes but it is the first time he has done any for over 3 years . He was so pleased 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad your vein doctor was thorough. I'm glad you'll be going back in a month too and hopefully be able to do th laser treatment. Wish it could be sooner for you but at least it is finally being addressed!
> 
> I wish it could be sooner to Betty . Try and rest your legs as much as you can, can't someone help you round the house while you try to rest up
> Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nittergma said:


> We have a lot of colds and flu around here everywhere I go someone is sick, my husband is just recovering and now I don't feel well.
> Pray for my daughter she was resting in her car on her way to Girard to see her fiance when she was awakened and accused of being on drugs, the police and ambulance were called and she was arrested and taken in she passed sobriety test and showed no signs of being under influence. If you knew my daughter even a little bit you would know she is NOT the drug type! She had to go to court the next day and she has to go back for a pre trial. This is the most absurd thing I've ever seen! Please pray because she is very scared. I know sometimes parents don't know what their kids are up to but this is not the case with her, she hates drugs or alcohol! If convicted she will have a record of this on her license. She wasn't even driving. Hare to believe.


What on earth can they be charging her for when they found no evidence? Surely she can't be convicted of sleeping in her car!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a sad situation Jeanette - can you believe those children? could she declare bankruptcy? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Lunch with my sister-in-law was nice and she's feeling and doing so much better physically, but she had a vey tough time remembering things and had some general confusion. I was pretty upset that she is back out driving and is back to volunteer driving other elder friends to doctor visits, etc. I think the confusion could be a huge detriment to safe driving and had a conversation with her daughter and son last evening...they are beyond maddening and frustrating. I'm mad at myself too for not realizing the depth of situation -- her helping them out financially for the past 8 years has her so deep in debt she'll never climb out of it; it's deeper and worse than I ever could have believed; the overdue property taxes are just the tip of one very big ice berg. I'm hoping that I impressed on her two kids (if 48 and 50 year olds could be called kids) that it's not good enough that they learn to take care of themselves independently from help from her, but they also have to find enough employment to earn money to help their mother pay debts she's incurred due to them. I'm afraid it fell on deaf ears. DH met us at her house to take care of a few things she mentioned during lunch (microwave not working - phone needing batteries - car needing something checked) and his report of the living conditions are even worse than they were. It's time to figure something out and make some determinations where the line between deplorable and dangerous exists. Prayers for guidance are much appreciated.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My Mum used to bicycle down to Scarborough from York, when she was training at the Retreat.


Wow that's some distance 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually tami - we are fairly far north - maybe 20 miles from the Michigan border as the crow flies - hopefully in a straight line. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> It is raining here in Ohio now, and supposed to turn to snow for us later this morning. I don't know if Sam will get snow, or just rain. I think he is far enough south that it will be all rain for him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sorry to here about your friend I hope they can save her leg . One of the options my son had last year was that they would amputate his leg luckily so far they have managed to save it he actually did some running this week in physio . For all of 2 minutes but it is the first time he has done any for over 3 years . He was so pleased
> Sonja


Was your son's problem leg anything like my friend's? I'm glad that he is able to run a little. She did say that if the surgery was successful, it might only last 3 years. Maybe within that 3 year period, someone will come up with a new procedure. One can only hope.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Nittergma, how awful for your DD. I know her record will be cleared. Wish they would concentrate on real drunk or drug impaired drivers.


I agree how awful this must be for your daughter . How can they just charge someone without any proof . She must be so scared I hope the get this sorted soon 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one would think if she does nothing that eventually she would not be able to walk. --- sam



budasha said:


> Ohio Joy - Belated Happy Birthday.
> Sam - The Jasmine scarf is very pretty. Will have to add to my "to do" list.
> Sonja - You mention Whitby & Scarborough. I used to live in Scarborough here and Whitby is only a half hour away from there. It would be interesting to find out who picked these names in Ontario.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like overzealous cops to me - I'm confused why she need go to court when everything turned out negative. --- sam



nittergma said:


> We have a lot of colds and flu around here everywhere I go someone is sick, my husband is just recovering and now I don't feel well.
> Pray for my daughter she was resting in her car on her way to Girard to see her fiance when she was awakened and accused of being on drugs, the police and ambulance were called and she was arrested and taken in she passed sobriety test and showed no signs of being under influence. If you knew my daughter even a little bit you would know she is NOT the drug type! She had to go to court the next day and she has to go back for a pre trial. This is the most absurd thing I've ever seen! Please pray because she is very scared. I know sometimes parents don't know what their kids are up to but this is not the case with her, she hates drugs or alcohol! If convicted she will have a record of this on her license. She wasn't even driving. Hare to believe.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Was your son's problem leg anything like my friend's? I'm glad that he is able to run a little. She did say that if the surgery was successful, it might only last 3 years. Maybe within that 3 year period, someone will come up with a new procedure. One can only hope.


No my son had cancer that had wrapped itself round the main artery /vein and the sciatica nerve that run through the leg 
But they can do amazing things now to save legs rather than amputate . My son was lucky he got a real good surgeon . Doctors come from all round the world to see her in action 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the state of Washington also has whitby island - part of it is a naval base. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Whitby here is only a half hour away from Scarborough . I looked it up and one source says a surveyor in the 18th century from this part of the world named a few places the same as here . I know. America also has a Whitby in Maine I think
> I'm sorry to here about your friend I hope they can save her leg . One of the options my son had last year was that they would amputate his leg luckily so far they have managed to save it he actually did some running this week in physio . For all of 2 minutes but it is the first time he has done any for over 3 years . He was so pleased
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a pop up ad just popped up - it says "modern luxury redeined - the Miami beach edition" - it shows a pool with a row of cabanas along side of it. makes me want to be there right now.

as I told Julie - rain and snow before noon - now it is just blah - very overcast - damp and cool. wondering if the sun is really out there somewhere. --- sam


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

My Jon ws early and spent several weeks in preemie nursery then, and I felt the same as u about Tim, especially when he grad uted from seminary. 
He was pastoring for ma y yrs and few mo. ago retired. I thing the pressures of the chgs in people, yes church folk as the world ,he loves peace. I hope he is good at the chosen work now , esp as he is away several days weekly.
e had dealt w. thyroid cancer and theeen a brain bleed, left himw/ a poor memory, so glad he is able to be as productive and a good family man. bet


Gweniepooh said:


> Congratualtions to Susan for the donation of the old school house! Hope it all works out well.
> 
> The walnut pie sounds yummy but then I am a nut (pun intended) for pecan pie.
> 
> The strawberry shortcake sounds refreshing to me. Enjoy and have a good delayed celebration.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> When at school my friend and I were taking 'O-level' art and had to walk to another school as ours was only just starting up so didn't have an art teacher qualified to teach the exam syllabus. We used to walk to her home at lunchtime, and she would make me iron her hair flat before walking to the other school. Sounds daft now, but it was quite important at the time! :XD:


I remember getting my mum to iron my long hair to get rid of the 'bumps'.....if only we'd had straighteners then, I'll bet it was a former hair-ironer who invented them! :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

nittergma said:


> Pray for my daughter she was resting in her car on her way to Girard to see her fiance when she was awakened and accused of being on drugs, the police and ambulance were called and she was arrested and taken in she passed sobriety test and showed no signs of being under influence. .


This is nightmare. Prayers on their way. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Rookie - Sorry to hear about the situation with your SIL, sounds like she should have shown her 'kids' some tough love a long time ago, but that doesn't help you now. It must be very difficult for you all.{{{hugs}}


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nittergma said:


> We have a lot of colds and flu around here everywhere I go someone is sick, my husband is just recovering and now I don't feel well.
> Pray for my daughter she was resting in her car on her way to Girard to see her fiance when she was awakened and accused of being on drugs, the police and ambulance were called and she was arrested and taken in she passed sobriety test and showed no signs of being under influence. If you knew my daughter even a little bit you would know she is NOT the drug type! She had to go to court the next day and she has to go back for a pre trial. This is the most absurd thing I've ever seen! Please pray because she is very scared. I know sometimes parents don't know what their kids are up to but this is not the case with her, she hates drugs or alcohol! If convicted she will have a record of this on her license. She wasn't even driving. Hare to believe.


I'm not sure what law she was breaking? I hope she's able to have an attorney who will fight for her and emphasize the fact that when someone gets drowsy, the best action is to pull over and rest--that's for the safety of everyone. I hope this is just a momentary folly on the part of the police/justice system there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, hello back.
> Maya and I met friend and her Golden on walk. We use to meet everyday but have been going at different times. Need to get out earlier as it is getting hot.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a sad situation Jeanette - can you believe those children? could she declare bankruptcy? --- sam


Sam, I think that may be the only way out of the hole she's in; but we'd have to do a lot of planning and getting her settled somewhere else, etc. before doing that. Even when renting, a credit check would be done and decisions based on the report.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> a gwenie - how did I do that? --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow that's some distance
> Sonja


At 15 Mum used to tandem from Sale in Manchester down to Portmadoc or there abouts in North Wales, with her 7 year old brother. This was 1925- so distance was something she thrived on!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> At 15 Mum used to tandem from Sale in Manchester down to Portmadoc or there abouts in North Wales, with her 7 year old brother. This was 1925- so distance was something she thrived on!


I used to cycle a lot but never them distances . I know there is a man who lives nearby who does I see him sometimes setting of on a morning 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I used to cycle a lot but never them distances . I know there is a man who lives nearby who does I see him sometimes setting of on a morning
> Sonja


The most I have done in a day is about 30K but I was also very heavy laden


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Ya'll have gone off and left me, can't begin to catch up-- gone too much over the past few days. 

Prayers for those with problems (sounds like a lot of people) whether health or $$. Both rather serious. Noni, hope things get worked out for DD. Sounds like some small town needed $$ for their coffers. My DGD#1 got caught in that when driving home from a wedding-- others in car were drunk and asleep, she had not been drinking but they charged her anyway and lawyer told her to take a plea because they would imprison her otherwise. This was somewhere east, maybe Tenn, can't remember. Lawyer said the town made its $$ that way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope your friend can find some way to save her leg. Scary situation.



budasha said:


> Ohio Joy - Belated Happy Birthday.
> Sam - The Jasmine scarf is very pretty. Will have to add to my "to do" list.
> Sonja - You mention Whitby & Scarborough. I used to live in Scarborough here and Whitby is only a half hour away from there. It would be interesting to find out who picked these names in Ontario.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Good grief, it would be nice if the police looked into real crimes rather than hharassing someone who has the sense to rest rather than drive while too tired to do so. I hope it all gets resolved & doesn't end up costing her a fortune in lawyer bills.



nittergma said:


> We have a lot of colds and flu around here everywhere I go someone is sick, my husband is just recovering and now I don't feel well.
> Pray for my daughter she was resting in her car on her way to Girard to see her fiance when she was awakened and accused of being on drugs, the police and ambulance were called and she was arrested and taken in she passed sobriety test and showed no signs of being under influence. If you knew my daughter even a little bit you would know she is NOT the drug type! She had to go to court the next day and she has to go back for a pre trial. This is the most absurd thing I've ever seen! Please pray because she is very scared. I know sometimes parents don't know what their kids are up to but this is not the case with her, she hates drugs or alcohol! If convicted she will have a record of this on her license. She wasn't even driving. Hare to believe.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Whitby here is only a half hour away from Scarborough . I looked it up and one source says a surveyor in the 18th century from this part of the world named a few places the same as here . I know. America also has a Whitby in Maine I think
> I'm sorry to here about your friend I hope they can save her leg . One of the options my son had last year was that they would amputate his leg luckily so far they have managed to save it he actually did some running this week in physio . For all of 2 minutes but it is the first time he has done any for over 3 years . He was so pleased
> Sonja


There is also Whitby & Scarborough in. Ontario


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The most I have done in a day is about 30K but I was also very heavy laden


I'm hopefully going to start up again this summer but just short distances if my knee holds up . I remember going biking up the hills with my 2 older boys when they were young when we got home they went out to play football and I collapsed on the couch and didn't move all evening . 😄
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No my son had cancer that had wrapped itself round the main artery /vein and the sciatica nerve that run through the leg
> But they can do amazing things now to save legs rather than amputate . My son was lucky he got a real good surgeon . Doctors come from all round the world to see her in action
> Sonja


I'm so glad your son had a great surgeon, I hope he continues to improve.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm so glad your son had a great surgeon, I hope he continues to improve.


Thank you . He goes for his scan on Monday to find out what is on his lung so we have everything crossed at the moment hoping it's nothing 
Sonja


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Noni, I think she may truly need to have an attorney help her through this assinine charge and being arrested at all. She is not the first one to have been hit with this kind of situation. Please do NOT let her go before any magistrate or judge without proper legal assistance. This will follow her for the rest of her life without proper help.

It is so simple, and much less dangerous, to arrest and detain a young girl than to deal with grown men with weapons and a past history of such charges.

Ohio Joy



nittergma said:


> We have a lot of colds and flu around here everywhere I go someone is sick, my husband is just recovering and now I don't feel well.
> Pray for my daughter she was resting in her car on her way to Girard to see her fiance when she was awakened and accused of being on drugs, the police and ambulance were called and she was arrested and taken in she passed sobriety test and showed no signs of being under influence. If you knew my daughter even a little bit you would know she is NOT the drug type! She had to go to court the next day and she has to go back for a pre trial. This is the most absurd thing I've ever seen! Please pray because she is very scared. I know sometimes parents don't know what their kids are up to but this is not the case with her, she hates drugs or alcohol! If convicted she will have a record of this on her license. She wasn't even driving. Hare to believe.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> ----------------NO DANGER EXCEPT---we live in a "hot" zone when it comes to the bad people in the world. Too, too much military in a small space. I read in the paper some time back Tidewater is #3...not comforting...VA Sharon


That may be true. But so many military love this area after being stationed here and come back to live after they retire.
The military is really a financial boon to the area.
Unfortunately, almost every weekend there's death from a motor cycle accident and, nine times out of ten, it's a sailor!!
Guess we have to take the bad with the good!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nittergma said:


> We have a lot of colds and flu around here everywhere I go someone is sick, my husband is just recovering and now I don't feel well.
> Pray for my daughter she was resting in her car on her way to Girard to see her fiance when she was awakened and accused of being on drugs, the police and ambulance were called and she was arrested and taken in she passed sobriety test and showed no signs of being under influence. If you knew my daughter even a little bit you would know she is NOT the drug type! She had to go to court the next day and she has to go back for a pre trial. This is the most absurd thing I've ever seen! Please pray because she is very scared. I know sometimes parents don't know what their kids are up to but this is not the case with her, she hates drugs or alcohol! If convicted she will have a record of this on her license. She wasn't even driving. Hare to believe.


Unbelievable!! I can't believe she's being taken to trial if there's no evidence. Sounds like a good case for unlawful arrest and detainment!!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jheiens said:


> It is so simple, and much less dangerous, to arrest and detain a young girl than to deal with grown men with weapons and a past history of such charges.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And I agree with this and with the idea of getting an attorney ASAP.

And, Joy, a late happy birthday! hope it was a good one.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-362579-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

